# Knitting Tea Party 19 July '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 19 July 13

The front room and the bathroom are clean and respectable - the bedroom is soso. I am hoping people are coming to see me and everyone else and wont notice what I missed I am not my mother when it comes to cleaning  unfortunately.

Right now it is 90° in Defiance  and the humidity is right up there. Bobby on channel 11 said we were to have possible thunder storms tonight and an 80% chance tomorrow. Hopefully he will be wrong for tomorrow although an early rain might cool things down a little.

Heidi is at home working on rachels wedding gown so heather can take it with her when she leaves on Sunday. She wishes she had never volunteered to rehem it  the train is proving difficult to marry into the front where she lifted the hem a couple of inches. It will be perfect when she is done that I am sure of.

My first recipe is a fun recipe and I think would fit into a ww diet. How many points does one egg have? I was trying to remember where I got this recipe  I cant remember if it got it off the knitting tea party or if I just found it on the web sometime. It it is your recipe let me know and I will put your name on it.

7-Up Pickled Eggs

It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish ! 


 12 eggs
 1 cup 7-Up 
 1 cup white vinegar
 1 teaspoon salt 


Hard boil eggs; cool and peel. Mix 7-Up with vinegar and salt and pour liquid over the cooked eggs and keep them in a glass jar on the counter. 
They will be just perfect in 1 month.

Now is that an easy recipe or not.

Im constantly amazed at how much hair four cats and one dog can make. I just wiped off the counter and the top of the food bin  which is what they jump on to get to the counter. There is already hair on the food bin. Fortunately mr. rumba is doing the floor in the living room and here I sit listening to it work away.

Ive been having to water my flowers everyday with this heat  containers seem to dry out faster than if they were in the ground. Im glad I dont have anymore than I have. For the first time I grew everything from seed  gary planted them. They are big and green with tiny flower buds on them but no flowers  think it will take another week or so. They sit in full sun which is another reason they dry out so quickly.

Im waiting on pacer to show up  she had pmd me earlier and said she would be appearing this afternoon sometime with some stuff for the refrigerator. Then  unless she wants to go and check in  we will sit and knit and wait on gwen and Marianne. I have a feeling that we are going to spend the majority of the time inside  it is just going to be too hot. I think with the canopy tents we could work with the heat but the humidity is something else. I have my a/c on high today.

Bless Gary and Heidi  if it wasnt for them I would not be as ready as I am. Heidi spend the better part of the day Wednesday helping me clean  gary was just hear and picked up the poop in the dog yard and then hauled out a bunch of trash. They both treat me so well  I am truly blessed.

My next offering in not so much a recipe but some useful information to go along with the produce asile facial cleansers. FYI . . . . . . . . . .

15 Problems You Can Solve with Oatmeal
Spencer Ritenour/stock.xchng
By Steve Graham, Hometalk.com
At a recent morning bike event, a company was handing out sample packets of savory oatmeal concoctions  oats combined with dehydrated vegetables, cheese, sausage and such. Scrambled Oats is one of those easy-to-pack foods that might taste great on a cold morning while backpacking, but seems a lot less appealing at home.
However, it got me thinking. Instead of just using oatmeal for a mediocre breakfast (or even a great breakfast for that matter), how about using oatmeal to solve (or at least lessen) the impact of health and household problems? Here are 15 problems that can be tackled with oatmeal.
1. Acne: If you are an acne-addled teenager and youd rather eat a Pop-Tart, dont toss out the oatmeal mom tries to make you eat for breakfast. Instead, let it cool, then spread it over your problem skin. Let it sit for about 15 minutes, then rinse. This folk remedy has some sound logic, according to the Livestrong Foundation. Oatmeal can absorb and remove oil and bacteria from skin, and exfoliates dead skin cells, all of which can combat acne. Honey and tea tree oil are also helpful additives.
2. Poison ivy or chicken pox: If poison ivy, chicken pox or even a sunburn has you itching like crazy, try an oatmeal bath. The Old Farmers Almanac has these directions: Grind oats or oat flour into a fine powder, then pour it into cheesecloth or an old (clean) piece of pantyhose. Knot it around the bathtub faucet and draw a tepid bath, periodically squeezing the water into the tub. You can also rub the pouch straight on the itchy skin. 
3. General skin problems: You can also make oatmeal soap or an oatmeal scrub (and, of course, pricey commercial oatmeal skin products are also available) for tackling other skin problems. One option is to grind two tablespoons of oatmeal into a powder in a blender. Then add one teaspoon of baking soda and enough water to make a thick paste. Spread on a clean, dry face and rinse off after 10 minutes. We recommend doing a patch test first, as your skin could be sensitive to the baking soda.
4. Exhaustion: Oatmeal isnt just good for ailing skin. You can make a soothing and rejuvenating facial mask right in your own kitchen. The Readers Digest book Extraordinary Uses for Ordinary Things offers the following recipe: Mix 1/2 cup hot water with 1/3 cup oatmeal for two or three minutes, then add two tablespoons each plain yogurt and honey, plus one egg white. Spread thinly on the face, then relax for 10 minutes and rinse with warm water.
5. Stress: You dont need to get chicken pox to have an excuse for an oatmeal bath. The Daily Green suggests adding a cup of milk, two cups of oats and a tablespoon of honey to the bath to moisturize the skin and relax the body. You could also use scented oils in a ground oatmeal pouch, as described in the chicken pox remedy above.
6. Dirty hair: Oatmeal can cleanse hair as well as skin. The Livestrong Foundation also recommends making an oatmeal-based dry shampoo, ideal for bedridden patients or anyone running too late for a proper shower. Again, commercial options are available, but the homemade version costs pennies. Just grind oatmeal into a powder and mix with an equal amount of baking soda. Rub into the hair and let it soak up oils and odors, then brush out.
7. Itchy, uncomfortable dogs: Dogs also suffer from skin and hair problems, so why not share your oatmeal miracle cures with Fido? Small Dogs Paradise, a holistic canine care site, suggests mixing equal parts oats and warm water and rubbing the mixture thinly over a dogs dry, itchy spots. Wrap in aluminum foil and keep the dog still for 10 minutes. Rinse with lukewarm water and repeat regularly until your dog is scratching less.
8. Excess weight: Health magazine says there is nutritional science behind that feeling of fullness after a bowl of oatmeal. Oat flour has more fiber than wheat and other flours, so cooking with oat flour delivers more fullness with fewer calories.
9. Low endurance: Studies have shown that oats can help fuel muscles during a workout. So eat some oatmeal about three hours before your next run or bike ride and enjoy the time-release benefits of this fiber-rich complex carbohydrate.
10. Preventative medicine: To be sure, were not suggesting oatmeal is the cure for cancer. However, a study in the International Journal of Epidemiology suggested that premenopausal women can reduce their risk of breast cancer up to 41 percent by focusing on diets rich in oatmeal and other whole grains.

11. Thicken soups, stews and dips: Runny dips are not exactly a health crisis, but they can be a party foul. Solve the problem with some ground oats or oat flour.
12. Fix crumbling meatloaf or veggie burgers: Similarly, oats are a healthier and heartier alternative to bread crumbs for binding burgers, meatloaf, meatballs and more.
13. Stinky fridge: Just as it absorbs skin oils and hair odors, oatmeal can absorb odors in fridges or bathrooms. Just leave an open container of oats in the fridge or other smelly spot.
14. Smelly ashtrays: Another odor-neutralizing trick is to line ashtrays with oats and absorb some cigarette smells.
15. Bored children: Finally, anyone who has left oatmeal in a bowl overnight can attest that it becomes hard and crusty, not unlike clay. Users on CafeMom, a parenting clearinghouse, recommend mixing two parts oatmeal with one part flour and one part water, and a few drops of food coloring, if desired. The resulting substitute for Play-Doh can be molded into virtually any shape, and painted once dry.

My next big expenditure is going to be another ceiling fan. I have one in the bedroom but need to replace the one in the living room. When I have the air on it takes a while for it to reach my bedroom  think it would cool the bedroom faster if there was a ceiling fan going. Someone is going to have a sale this fall and I will pick one up then.

My next recipe I think is ww friendly since it uses only vegetables. It does have to be baked but if you had a toasted over it would save using the big oven. And to make it even more heart healthy you could just use egg whites.

Baked Veggie Casserole









Serves 4

Ingredients

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 onion, chopped

1 tsp. minced garlic

1 large green bell pepper, finely chopped

2 medium tomatoes, diced

Salt and pepper to taste

Ground cumin to taste

1 (15 oz.) can lima beans, drained

1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

4 eggs

1 tbsp. butter, cut into pieces






Methods/steps

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. 

Stir in onion, and cook 5 minutes, until tender. 

Stir in garlic, green bell pepper, and tomatoes and then season with salt, pepper and cumin. 

Reduce heat, and simmer 15 to 20 minutes.

Mix beans into the onion mixture. Stirring occasionally, cook 10 minutes. 

Toss in parsley, and transfer to a medium baking dish. 

Break eggs over the top, dot with butter, and season with salt and pepper.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes in the preheated oven, until the eggs are cooked through.



Ayden has a ball game tonight and four games tomorrow  Tuesday evening he filled in for a player in another tourney game. The word is getting around that he is a good ball player. He just picked up his t-shirt for tomorrow. He has the number 1 on the back. I hear Gary playing ball with them out in the back yard  the boys think it is never too hot to play ball. I can hear Gary yell as they run the bases  or hit the ball. It is not unusual for one or both of them to hit it over my house. That is a walk off home run. Lol the memories they are going to have  and what is even better is that Gary loves playing with them.

I think I best quit gabbing and get ready to post this when the time comes. Will be thinking of all of you this weekend and hoping that more of you can come next year  we always have room for more.

sam


----------



## FranVan

I hope all of you have a great time and would have loved to attend. My car is not able to take long trips. Am looking to buy a new one soon. This humidity is worse this year or I am a little older. Been knitting but inside. I love to sit on back patio and knit but too humid. Maybe next week. Enjoy this week end. Keep cool and safe.


----------



## martina

Hope all goes well for the tea party event. Maybe I will get there next year? Will take some arranging to say the least. Have a great time all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

have fun everyone who is attending the Knit a Palooza in person, and for those who will be joining via Skype, for those who wont be able to do either, stay tuned to the KTP for the reports that I know will be coming in!
Got weather coming in again, tv is cutting in and out, black sky, wind picking up. will catch you later if I can. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

SAM! I am smiling, love the recipes, and So happy for you with your lovely family, they really do take care of you. not only are you a special person, you have a special family. I know the KAP is going to be fun, looking for pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Sandy

It won't be long now Sam! I really envy you! Do you have your ticket fro Seattle yet? Let me know what your dates will be. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> have fun everyone who is attending the Knit a Palooza in person, and for those who will be joining via Skype, for those who wont be able to do either, stay tuned to the KTP for the reports that I know will be coming in!
> Got weather coming in again, tv is cutting in and out, black sky, wind picking up. will catch you later if I can. Zoe


Love the cards, nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we will look for you next year franvan.

sam



FranVan said:


> I hope all of you have a great time and would have loved to attend. My car is not able to take long trips. Am looking to buy a new one soon. This humidity is worse this year or I am a little older. Been knitting but inside. I love to sit on back patio and knit but too humid. Maybe next week. Enjoy this week end. Keep cool and safe.


----------



## knitter2

I have not seen you on KP in a long time. I always enjoy your "Tea Party". Your recipes are always good and interesting. Have I just not seen you or have you not had one lately? Good to see you again. Jane


----------



## Southern Gal

wow, i guess everyone is on the road. oh, sam i am like you i can handle the heat, its the humidity that i can not go. i just can't stand when flesh starts sticking to other flesh, just yukky. 
i have had some tummy troubles this wk end, was around neice and she was down with it. sooo guess who gets it next. 
both the boys came over this morn. keagan and i dropped kolby off at the church to leave for church camp. he was so excited. keagan and i went to the hospital to roam, no really my BIL was finally having his surgery on his stomach anuerism, plus doing something to the two main arteries in both legs in groin area, he has had, in this month 3 stints put in his heart area and many tests run. the surgery is to last 4/5 hrs. so we will check in with her later. her SIL's were still there with her. tomorrow while bj is working, me and keagan will just chill out here. i think we will get into the kit. and figure out a meal. 
last night we fixed some cheese burger pizza'a on burrito shells. in the toaster oven, so didn't have to heat up the big oven. loved them, if you have never tried a chburger pizza try it, you spread mustard over your cooked crust, then put your cooked,crumbled hb meat next,then some chopped onion and chopped dill pickles and then top with american cheese, this is mine and bj's favorite kind. we used to order them from mazzio pizza place. but now we are hooked on the burrito shell crust. i love a super thin crust. 
ok, as the crew starts rolling in sam, try not to have to have the law called on you or have them come raid the area because of strange activities. (oh i crack myself up


----------



## iamsam

ohio joy - by the time you hit defiance we will be at the fifth stitch. it is downtown - on the west side of the street - on the southwest corner of Clinton and third street. phone is 419-782-0991 in case you have trouble finding us.

sam


----------



## KateB

Have a wonderful time at the Knitapalooza, Sam, and please tell them all to keep those reports and pics coming!


----------



## iamsam

we will try to keep the noise factor down. lol

sam



Southern Gal said:


> wow, i guess everyone is on the road. oh, sam i am like you i can handle the heat, its the humidity that i can not go. i just can't stand when flesh starts sticking to other flesh, just yukky.
> i have had some tummy troubles this wk end, was around neice and she was down with it. sooo guess who gets it next.
> both the boys came over this morn. keagan and i dropped kolby off at the church to leave for church camp. he was so excited. keagan and i went to the hospital to roam, no really my BIL was finally having his surgery on his stomach anuerism, plus doing something to the two main arteries in both legs in groin area, he has had, in this month 3 stints put in his heart area and many tests run. the surgery is to last 4/5 hrs. so we will check in with her later. her SIL's were still there with her. tomorrow while bj is working, me and keagan will just chill out here. i think we will get into the kit. and figure out a meal.
> last night we fixed some cheese burger pizza'a on burrito shells. in the toaster oven, so didn't have to heat up the big oven. loved them, if you have never tried a chburger pizza try it, you spread mustard over your cooked crust, then put your cooked,crumbled hb meat next,then some chopped onion and chopped dill pickles and then top with american cheese, this is mine and bj's favorite kind. we used to order them from mazzio pizza place. but now we are hooked on the burrito shell crust. i love a super thin crust.
> ok, as the crew starts rolling in sam, try not to have to have the law called on you or have them come raid the area because of strange activities. (oh i crack myself up


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> we will try to keep the noise factor down. lol
> 
> sam


You have absolutely no chance of that!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal

KateB said:


> Have a wonderful time at the Knitapalooza, Sam, and please tell them all to keep those reports and pics coming!


 :wink: kate, that child just is the cutest thing, what a face and smile. :thumbup: 
i forgot to say we had another good shower last night, but that just upped the humidity. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Jane, the Tea Party goes on every week and all week long... It starts anew every Friday about this time.


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa jane - I am sorry you had trouble finding us - we are always here is seems like. being spread out over the globe it seems there is always someone awake. there is always an empty chair and fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



knitter2 said:


> I have not seen you on KP in a long time. I always enjoy your "Tea Party". Your recipes are always good and interesting. Have I just not seen you or have you not had one lately? Good to see you again. Jane


----------



## Dreamweaver

So glad that some of you are going to get a head start on the party... and I do hope that you get some rain this evening so as to cool everything down a little. We were supposed to have a bout 20% chance of rain today. it has been raining steadily for 4 1/2 hours..... and it has cooled off.....

I'm going up to sew now..... I I don't move, I'll fall asleep...


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> :wink: kate, that child just is the cutest thing, what a face and smile. :thumbup:
> i forgot to say we had another good shower last night, but that just upped the humidity. :thumbdown:


Thank you, Donna. I completely agree, but then I may be the tiniest bit biased.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now. I hope everyone in Defiance has a great time. I will be with you in spirit. Night night


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> we had another good shower last night, but that just upped the humidity. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna

Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe! 

I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.

My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.

Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


----------



## DonnieK

I am pouting because I can't be there tomorrow. I am going to pout and hold my breath until I turn blue and then I am going out in the yard and eat worms! That'll teach ya'll to try to have fun without me! I just know everyone was wanting to meet me, but, my brother in law refuses to let me take any more long trips alone and I don't understand that. Just because I get lost going to my front door doesn't mean I couldn't find my way to...ummm, ahhhhh, to, where was I going?????

Ya'll have a great time and give group hugs for me! Hope it cools way way down and the humididity is not near as high as you are dreading. 

Now, let me see..........do I have any more things I need to say????? Oh yes, friends don't let friends drive drunk!

Ya'll behave now.

Hugging you all
DonnieK


----------



## chickkie

A new TP... I got so far behind on the last few that I gave up.

I just know everyone will be having so much fun getting together. I want to be there, but that's impossible! 

Have fun, don't eat too much, and show us lots of pictures.


----------



## pammie1234

Got home from Austin and now it is time to catch up! Probably about 40 pages from last week, and now the beginning of a new week! Guess I'd better get busy reading.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Ok, I'll try the right tea party. Bob and I have arrived in Defiance! Too much construction on I-90 and one nasty downpour around Jamestown,NY. We are at the Super 8 - very nice room but no elevator and we are on the second floor. Oh well, good exercise, I guess. Guess we'll go find some food in a little while. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula

Oops,    using Bob's computer - much more sensitive than mine!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


And I absolutely love the picture, too!! She's so cute!
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sam, my sympathies to Heidi with the wedding gown. I did one like that once for the most incredibly picky girl I have ever met. By the time I got done to her satisfaction, I had 2 migraines in 2 weeks and she paid me a LOT more than I asked for - I think she knew that she had annoyed me beyond all reason. I'd rather make a wedding gown from scratch than alter an already made one! Paula


----------



## Patches39

:lol: cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


She is so cute, love her hat, and yes you do have bragging rights.


----------



## Patches39

DonnieK said:


> I am pouting because I can't be there tomorrow. I am going to pout and hold my breath until I turn blue and then I am going out in the yard and eat worms! That'll teach ya'll to try to have fun without me! I just know everyone was wanting to meet me, but, my brother in law refuses to let me take any more long trips alone and I don't understand that. Just because I get lost going to my front door doesn't mean I couldn't find my way to...ummm, ahhhhh, to, where was I going?????
> 
> Ya'll have a great time and give group hugs for me! Hope it cools way way down and the humididity is not near as high as you are dreading.
> 
> Now, let me see..........do I have any more things I need to say????? Oh yes, friends don't let friends drive drunk!
> 
> Ya'll behave now.
> 
> Hugging you all
> DonnieK


Lol lol, so funny, we do have our moments.


----------



## Patches39

Grandmapaula said:


> Ok, I'll try the right tea party. Bob and I have arrived in Defiance! Too much construction on I-90 and one nasty downpour around Jamestown,NY. We are at the Super 8 - very nice room but no elevator and we are on the second floor. Oh well, good exercise, I guess. Guess we'll go find some food in a little while. Love and prayers, Paula


OK, have fun,and don't for get pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Hope all are arriving safely.
Love the granddaughter, to cute for words.
We finally cooled down and without a storm, best part sounds as if it will last for a few days.
Waiting for pictures!!!!
Will keep checking all night and tomorrow before I go off to the antique store.
Thinking of you all and the fun you will have.


----------



## Designer1234

Grandmapaula said:


> Ok, I'll try the right tea party. Bob and I have arrived in Defiance! Too much construction on I-90 and one nasty downpour around Jamestown,NY. We are at the Super 8 - very nice room but no elevator and we are on the second floor. Oh well, good exercise, I guess. Guess we'll go find some food in a little while. Love and prayers, Paula


Daralene (Angora) just posted that she is at the hotel and someone else. I wish it was me!!!!


----------



## purl2diva

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


She is a real cutie. I would brag, too.


----------



## Designer1234

Pat and I had a lovely time in Jasper-- the weather was wonderful and the Parkway drive from Banff to Jasper was glorious. I will sort out my pictures and post a few. 

I am all ready for the Skype tomorrow. However - maybe someone can tell me -- I have Gwen's handle as Gwen Settle but she posted to tell make sure it was gwensettle -- I tried opening an new one with the new name - but nothing happened! grr. I don't know why Skype seems to be beyond me! oh will, hopefully I will get together with everyone tomorrow. I think I will likely be okay with the original name. 

I am glad you liked the Card Sandi -- I really appreciated the knitting wear from the flood victims. 

Dreamweaver - I sometimes wonder whether our medical systems are just overwhelmed. I hope that you get it sorted out. I would suggest you go with the wound doctor's instructions as he is the expert. You would hate to do something to may your recovery take longer. 

I am keeping you in my thoughts. Shirley


----------



## Grannypeg

Safe driving wishes to all those travelling to the KAP weekend. Hope that the tea party will be hopping all weekend with all the events and pictures. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Grannypeg

Me, too, Shirley. Would be a real hoot!



Designer1234 said:


> Daralene (Angora) just posted that she is at the hotel and someone else. I wish it was me!!!!


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


She is adorable!


----------



## Aran

I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful people tomorrow in Defiance. I won't be spending the night there since according to mapquest, it's only about 1 1/2 hours to get there. 

My new excitement was having a new Jacuzzi installed in my bathroom, a Jacuzzi toilet that is. My old one has never worked properly, and this one has two different flushes: an economy one that only uses a gallon of water and a power flush which still doesn't use that much more water. It works very well. Yay. My neighbor installed the toilet & replaced a window in my mom's house for only $88 in labor plus the cost of the toilet & window.

Yes, I know that I'm easily amused if I'm excited about a new toilet, but it is what is.

I just hope that the thunder storms roll through tonight & don't rain on our fun tomorrow.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene (Angora) just posted that she is at the hotel and someone else. I wish it was me!!!!


Wish you could be here too, Shirley. I just got a call from Gwen, I guess most everyone is going to dinner. Bob and I already ate but I might go along and have coffee and desert. See you on skype tomorrow. Paula


----------



## Designer1234

Grandmapaula said:


> Wish you could be here too, Shirley. I just got a call from Gwen, I guess most everyone is going to dinner. Bob and I already ate but I might go along and have coffee and desert. See you on skype tomorrow. Paula


I finally got Skype figured out -- I am glad everything is going well and everyone is together. Give them all my best when you go for dinner.

take care and above all have fun. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Grandmapaula said:


> Wish you could be here too, Shirley. I just got a call from Gwen, I guess most everyone is going to dinner. Bob and I already ate but I might go along and have coffee and desert. See you on skype tomorrow. Paula


I finally got Skype figured out -- I am glad everything is going well and everyone is together. Give them all my best when you go for dinner.

take care and above all have fun. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

The ladies have been, and met the dogs, Ringo was Not at his best, very on edge- which I put down to what he has just been through. The dogs were most welcoming to the two visitors- Rufus especially- it was good to see, but I have to wait for a week before I will have their answer. Also they felt the dogs should be with me until I go. (Whenever that will be). A man from church has borrowed the lawn mower and it really would have been good to get my own cut- sometimes I spend too much time trying to be there for people instead of thinking what is best for me. You would have thought I would have learned by my age!?


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie, How are you doing? Glad to see you again this week. Can't believe I got in on the 3rd page. wooo hoooooo 

Safe travels to one and all going to Defiance, Ohio. I don't have skype so I am truly hoping someone will post a few photos here and there. 

 I mean page 4. lol


----------



## darowil

Aran said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful people tomorrow in Defiance. I won't be spending the night there since according to mapquest, it's only about 1 1/2 hours to get there.
> 
> My new excitement was having a new Jacuzzi installed in my bathroom, a Jacuzzi toilet that is. My old one has never worked properly, and this one has two different flushes: an economy one that only uses a gallon of water and a power flush which still doesn't use that much more water. It works very well. Yay. My neighbor installed the toilet & replaced a window in my mom's house for only $88 in labor plus the cost of the toilet & window.
> 
> Yes, I know that I'm easily amused if I'm excited about a new toilet, but it is what is.
> 
> I just hope that the thunder storms roll through tonight & don't rain on our fun tomorrow.


All our toilets must be the dual flush- still have some old ones already installed that aren't but can not buy them anymore.


----------



## darowil

Its so exciting to hear of people arriving- looking forward to tomorrow morning when we all skype.

We have a very cold day with the possibilty of snow on the peaks! For us that means it is very very cold. Looking at 11 (52F) with rain and small hail. I am stupid enpugh to be going to the football! But right now it is looking lovely and sunny outside. Maybe they will be wrong. I've had one really wet stormy football day this year two weeks ago. And one a year is enough.


----------



## gagesmom

No skype here  

I hope that Sam does this next year and I definately wanna be there.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> ohio joy - by the time you hit defiance we will be at the fifth stitch. it is downtown - on the west side of the street - on the southwest corner of Clinton and third street. phone is 419-782-0991 in case you have trouble finding us.
> 
> sam


Got it, Sam, thank you. I figured that is where you'd all be about that time. I am really looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.

If I miss you there for whatever reason, I will continue to chase y'all across town or check in at your place to see if Heidi might need some help. Enjoy breakfast, everyone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

night all, had a good day, just to hot, can't handel the heat. I guess as you get older you just can do it any more. :-o so praying that all is well, with the travelers and that the fun you have will be remembered for a long time. just have fun and enjoy each other. And give Bentely a Big Hug. but be gentel, :-D
pray peace and love and joy for all of us.


----------



## jheiens

Aran, I'm looking forward to meeting you and the other knitters sometime around 11AM when we get there from over here in the NE corner of Ohio. It's about a 4+ hour drive from here, so DH guesstimates.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, How are you doing? Glad to see you again this week. Can't believe I got in on the 3rd page. wooo hoooooo
> 
> Safe travels to one and all going to Defiance, Ohio. I don't have skype so I am truly hoping someone will post a few photos here and there.
> 
> I mean page 4. lol


bit exhausted to be honest- yesterday really took it out of me- and now I have to wait a week for an answer about the dogs. I feel like I need to sleep for a week.
Hope young Gage is all better, now?


----------



## Spider

Julie, I think mental fatigue is sometimes the worst. 
I do so hope the lady takes the dogs. But to wait a week is going to be hard on you. So many decisions and then to do them by yourself. You have the support of so many but we all live so far away. But it is wonderful what this site has done by bringing people together and we never have to feel alone.
I hope the weather cools for all of them at Sams. They will have so much fun and make so memories to share with all of us.
I have to tell you, you talking about making bread has gotten be back into it again.


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene (Angora) just posted that she is at the hotel and someone else. I wish it was me!!!!


Me, too! I shall hope and work for next year!

Aran, it's the little things that make us happy--I'd be excited to get a new toilet, too.

I hope to have Skype figured out--we'll see when the time comes.

Julie, I am sending good thoughts for the dogs' and your next step. If you know they have a good place to go, that will be a load off, too.


----------



## Railyn

This morning I went to the local quilt show. Walked my poor feet off but it was so worth it. I enjoyed it so much and saw some wonderful quilts. I like quilts about as much as knitting. 
Have a wonderful time at Sam's. I know there will be a lot of excitement in the air. I am looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Pontuf

How fun that people are arriving!
Ok now you all need to start posting pictures!
We are all anxiously awaiting news.

XO
pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Praying for cooler temps and dry weather in Ohio


----------



## Spider

I agree, love quilts. Love the material and the planning. But appreciate ones others make. Again I am self taught so I am not that good. Jack of all trades master of none I always say. So many ideas and never enough time to get them all done. Have a nice evening. Rest for all.


----------



## Spider

When do you think the first pictures will come through??? Keep checking!! Hope they don't forget about us.


----------



## Pontuf

And we would love to see Heidi and Bentley on Skype And grandpa holding Bentley.


----------



## Sandy

Pontuf said:


> And we would love to see Heidi and Bentley on Skype And grandpa holding Bentley.


I do hope we get lots of pictures as I don't have Skype.


----------



## patocenizo

Hello Sam..well you had indeed lots of intersting ideas with your oatmeal "recipes". God love you for that! It has been quite nice here in Southern California but that is probably only temporary. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and keeping all of us going back to catch up on everyone, so nice of you. Our two youngest granddaughters are visiting this weekend so we have to figure out how to entertain them after they have been in and out of the pool and jacuzzi. Have a great weekend!


----------



## pammie1234

This is to be an exciting weekend for those of you that are attending the Knit A Palooza! I am looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing about all of the fun you are having. I will be there in spirit! Be safe as you travel, and I hope you will get some cooler, less humid, weather.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp. 
Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax. 
Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it. 

As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep. 

It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Ok, I'll try the right tea party. Bob and I have arrived in Defiance! Too much construction on I-90 and one nasty downpour around Jamestown,NY. We are at the Super 8 - very nice room but no elevator and we are on the second floor. Oh well, good exercise, I guess. Guess we'll go find some food in a little while. Love and prayers, Paula


Hey no fair we didn't get the down pour near Jamestown. Oh wait the one town the GPS/ sat nav didn't tell us to get off I90. 
Yes there was way too much construction. All the little towns are working in their roads too, or at least the ones I was directed too.


----------



## Designer1234

I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it. 

As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep. 

It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


So glad you had a great trip. The fense and walks sound like a great idea, we need to do that in a lot of places, and to be able to enjoy watching the wildlife as it goes back and forth would be so great.
Great pics, the walkover is indeed awesome. Such majesty in Canada, what I miss since leaving Alaska all those years ago, I really must get back for a visit.


----------



## Designer1234

Yesterday, we saw A very large Black Bear- cars lined up for a long ways, with everyone out of their cars taking pictures- luckily he was up on a hill and not too close. Then we saw a 30 Mountain goats which are usually very high on the rocks so that was unusual for us. That was quite far north nearer Jasper- You would not see them down so low in the Banff area. We then saw a group of Rockymountain Sheep with a ram (big round horns) and about 7 or 8 females- right on the road surrounded by people. It amazes us natives how little fear the tourists, especially from asia, have of the wild animals. one tried to Pat the ram which could easily have hurt him as they but with their heads. The ram just walked away and ignored him. We motioned them away from the animals.


----------



## flyty1n

I loved the pictures. In Yellowstone park, we could see the oriental people trying to walk right up to the Bison and then stand and have another of their group take a picture. They seemed not to understand that these were wild animals that could kill them or outrun them (can run 30 mph for much time). Seems like the picture taking and wild animal problem is not confined to the USA.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful people tomorrow in Defiance. I won't be spending the night there since according to mapquest, it's only about 1 1/2 hours to get there.
> 
> My new excitement was having a new Jacuzzi installed in my bathroom, a Jacuzzi toilet that is. My old one has never worked properly, and this one has two different flushes: an economy one that only uses a gallon of water and a power flush which still doesn't use that much more water. It works very well. Yay. My neighbor installed the toilet & replaced a window in my mom's house for only $88 in labor plus the cost of the toilet & window.
> 
> Yes, I know that I'm easily amused if I'm excited about a new toilet, but it is what is.
> 
> I just hope that the thunder storms roll through tonight & don't rain on our fun tomorrow.


LOL! I'll be excited as soon as we install a new toilet here, ours sucks and not in a good way. lol :lol: ...I want that kind or the air assist flush, anything that I don't have to plunge every 3rd or 4th time. :x


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


This picture looks like a magazine ad..... So cute!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Yesterday, we saw A very large Black Bear- cars lined up for a long ways, with everyone out of their cars taking pictures- luckily he was up on a hill and not too close. Then we saw a 30 Mountain goats which are usually very high on the rocks so that was unusual for us. That was quite far north nearer Jasper- You would not see them down so low in the Banff area. We then saw a group of Rockymountain Sheep with a ram (big round horns) and about 7 or 8 females- right on the road surrounded by people. It amazes us natives how little fear the tourists, especially from asia, have of the wild animals. one tried to Pat the ram which could easily have hurt him as they but with their heads. The ram just walked away and ignored him. We motioned them away from the animals.


Lol, we used to see the same thing in Alaska, people do NOT use good judgement when approaching wildlife they are not used to seeing for some reason, I think they forget it's not stuffed or animated. 
:shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, she's a cutie pie, brag away.


----------



## AZ Sticks

knitter2 said:


> I have not seen you on KP in a long time. I always enjoy your "Tea Party". Your recipes are always good and interesting. Have I just not seen you or have you not had one lately? Good to see you again. Jane


We have been moved to a new category. But you can always find us by looking up "the wren" .... Which is Sam .....


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The ladies have been, and met the dogs, Ringo was Not at his best, very on edge- which I put down to what he has just been through. The dogs were most welcoming to the two visitors- Rufus especially- it was good to see, but I have to wait for a week before I will have their answer. Also they felt the dogs should be with me until I go. (Whenever that will be). A man from church has borrowed the lawn mower and it really would have been good to get my own cut- sometimes I spend too much time trying to be there for people instead of thinking what is best for me. You would have thought I would have learned by my age!?


Well, it's good the dogs were on good behavior, hope that all works out for you and the boys, it's nice that they would like them to stay with you until you go, that way you won't be in the house completely alone, may be harder when it's time for them to go to the new home but probably better that they stay with you in the meantime. 
Well, good deeds and all, I have a tendency to do the same thing sometimes.  Maybe when they bring it back they'll do your yard for you, that would be a plus. 
Sphynx is trying to write now, picking up the pencil by the eraser end in her teeth, lol, don't know what she plans to write, but it's cute. lol
I imagine you are exhausted with everything you have to do, arrange, and take care of. Hugs and love, rest whenever you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, I think mental fatigue is sometimes the worst.
> I do so hope the lady takes the dogs. But to wait a week is going to be hard on you. So many decisions and then to do them by yourself. You have the support of so many but we all live so far away. But it is wonderful what this site has done by bringing people together and we never have to feel alone.
> I hope the weather cools for all of them at Sams. They will have so much fun and make so memories to share with all of us.
> I have to tell you, you talking about making bread has gotten be back into it again.


Thanks Spider, I really appreciate what you are saying- you have been through the mill too, in recent months- thank goodness you now have your part-time job, although I am sure you will also be glad when it turns more to Autumn. Even though people are mostly so far distant, we have formed some good friendships- I am going to have to go now- my friend has come to use the computer will catch up later!


----------



## gagesmom

I hope we get to see pics of sweet little baby Bentley, and Sam holding that little bundle of love. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I just lost a long post and I am too darn tired to hunt and peck it again on my iPad..... So - have fun, be safe and I will catch up in the am....


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> we will try to keep the noise factor down. lol
> 
> sam


Not possible Sam, too many happy friendly ladies having fun, so not going to be quiet, at least not all the time. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## busyworkerbee

chickkie said:


> A new TP... I got so far behind on the last few that I gave up.
> 
> I just know everyone will be having so much fun getting together. I want to be there, but that's impossible!
> 
> Have fun, don't eat too much, and show us lots of pictures.


You and me both on last weeks, I decided that I would start afresh with this weeks and see how I go.


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, How are you doing? Glad to see you again this week. Can't believe I got in on the 3rd page. wooo hoooooo
> 
> Safe travels to one and all going to Defiance, Ohio. I don't have skype so I am truly hoping someone will post a few photos here and there.
> 
> I mean page 4. lol


Skype is free to download and use, it is only the premium accounts which cost money. If you have a computer which is fairly current, and has an installed camera and mike, you can skype. I encourage you to try it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.


That is an adorable picture... What a sweetheart,,, Of course you should brag....


----------



## Dreamweaver

DonnieK said:


> I am pouting because I can't be there tomorrow. I am going to pout and hold my breath until I turn blue and then I am going out in the yard and eat worms! That'll teach ya'll to try to have fun without me! I just know everyone was wanting to meet me, but, my brother in law refuses to let me take any more long trips alone and I don't understand that. Just because I get lost going to my front door doesn't mean I couldn't find my way to...ummm, ahhhhh, to, where was I going?????
> 
> Ya'll have a great time and give group hugs for me! Hope it cools way way down and the humididity is not near as high as you are dreading.
> 
> Now, let me see..........do I have any more things I need to say????? Oh yes, friends don't let friends drive drunk!
> 
> Ya'll behave now.
> 
> Hugging you all
> DonnieK


Save a worm for me... DH actually did offer to drive me to the airport...... Of course, I don't know what airport to go *to*! Directionally challenged people should not be left unattended......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver - I sometimes wonder whether our medical systems are just overwhelmed. I hope that you get it sorted out. I would suggest you go with the wound doctor's instructions as he is the expert. You would hate to do something to may your recovery take longer.
> 
> I am keeping you in my thoughts. Shirley


Glad you and Pat had a nice little break and that you had good weather. We have been having unusual rain for the past 3 days...

I am listening to the wound Dr. She and I will talk again when I see her Thurs... probably for the last time... but it sure makes me wonder as this is the surgeon that will be doing the reversal and I am sure he will tell me I'm fine after 6 weeks from his surgery.... I really don't see how muscle can heal that quickly....unless the stapling is that much superior to the wound vac approach... and it could be... but I will be asking questions......


----------



## gagesmom

busyworkerbee said:


> Skype is free to download and use, it is only the premium accounts which cost money. If you have a computer which is fairly current, and has an installed camera and mike, you can skype. I encourage you to try it.


Unfortunately I don't have a microphone or a camera


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful people tomorrow in Defiance. I won't be spending the night there since according to mapquest, it's only about 1 1/2 hours to get there.
> 
> My new excitement was having a new Jacuzzi installed in my bathroom, a Jacuzzi toilet that is. My old one has never worked properly, and this one has two different flushes: an economy one that only uses a gallon of water and a power flush which still doesn't use that much more water. It works very well. Yay. My neighbor installed the toilet & replaced a window in my mom's house for only $88 in labor plus the cost of the toilet & window.


Yes, I know that I'm easily amused if I'm excited about a new toilet, but it is what is.

I just hope that the thunder storms roll through tonight & don't rain on our fun tomorrow.[/quote
I understand about the little pleasures of a new toilet.When we had to replace one, I purchased one that is just a little higher than the old one... It was a real blessing after surgery... Went with one of the smallest tanks on the other bath and can't say that I'm thrilled.... Your neighbor can come do work for me any time and I wish he would.. having anything done around her is just outrageous... I needed a wire replaced an the charge was only $49. to fix it bout $197. to diagnose it and a $65. trip fee..... that was WITH a senior discount....

Drive safe and I do hope that it cools off for you all and that the humidity leaves with the rain,,,,,


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I am sending good thoughts for the dogs' and your next step. If you know they have a good place to go, that will be a load off, too.


I just have to hang in there for this coming week! It is just after the shock I had yesterday I think my nerves are a bit frazzled. As the song says 'We will over come, we will over come'
I had to take a cold shower earlier- not fun in Winter- will ring the plumber about 6- it may still be a problem with the valves in the hot water system.


----------



## gagesmom

I am exhausted was another hot day today. Thankfully we finally got the thunderstorms tonight we were anticipating. It has cooled down enough I think I will head to bed. 1:15 am here. 

Going to check in tomorrow morning and hopefully we will see some piccies posted from the knit-a-palooza  

Night all, sweet dreams.

Julie I do hope you are well. I didn't get to finish last weeks ktp. Do take care.


----------



## Poledra65

Night all, see ya'll in the a.m. 
Sleep well. 
Julie, I dearly hope they are able to get your hot water straightened out quickly, it's aweful to have to take cold showers in winter, I know, been there done that. 
In the mean time, wrap up warm afterwards and something warm to drink maybe? 
Hugs my dear, too far away to warm you noticably though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> The ladies have been, and met the dogs, Ringo was Not at his best, very on edge- which I put down to what he has just been through. The dogs were most welcoming to the two visitors- Rufus especially- it was good to see, but I have to wait for a week before I will have their answer. Also they felt the dogs should be with me until I go. (Whenever that will be). A man from church has borrowed the lawn mower and it really would have been good to get my own cut- sometimes I spend too much time trying to be there for people instead of thinking what is best for me. You would have thought I would have learned by my age!?


Oh Julie, I don't know if having the dogs stay with you until you leave is such a good idea... What would happen if they backed out at the last minute? Better to know the issue is resolved, even though I know you will miss them.... As to the lawn mower.... it would be nice if the man that borrowed it cut your grass in return for the kindness.... Tell him yours needs cutting before it becomes too difficult for you to handle......


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


I was tying to comment on DSM's hair- but the system has edited that out- I think she looks lovely, and the colours really suit her. DH is very kind modeling the cowl, and what a good haul from the Brown Sheep!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you had a great trip. The fense and walks sound like a great idea, we need to do that in a lot of places, and to be able to enjoy watching the wildlife as it goes back and forth would be so great.
> Great pics, the walkover is indeed awesome. Such majesty in Canada, what I miss since leaving Alaska all those years ago, I really must get back for a visit.


seconding Kaye's thoughts!


----------



## iamsam

what a darling granddaughter sorlenna - very cute. the hat is too great.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> This morning I went to the local quilt show. Walked my poor feet off but it was so worth it. I enjoyed it so much and saw some wonderful quilts. I like quilts about as much as knitting.
> Have a wonderful time at Sam's. I know there will be a lot of excitement in the air. I am looking forward to the pictures.


Darn.... I hope it wasn't something lose to me... I am also a quilter and should have been at the machine today but fatigue set in along with the rain... maybe tomorrow. It always gets the creative juices flowing to see what other people have been doing. I am wanting to do The Amish With A Twist BOM, but missed the start of the new one while in the hospital. I hope my local shop will do it again after the first of the year.....


----------



## iamsam

next year donniek - we'll suggest to your bil that he needs to drive you here.

sam



DonnieK said:


> I am pouting because I can't be there tomorrow. I am going to pout and hold my breath until I turn blue and then I am going out in the yard and eat worms! That'll teach ya'll to try to have fun without me! I just know everyone was wanting to meet me, but, my brother in law refuses to let me take any more long trips alone and I don't understand that. Just because I get lost going to my front door doesn't mean I couldn't find my way to...ummm, ahhhhh, to, where was I going?????
> 
> Ya'll have a great time and give group hugs for me! Hope it cools way way down and the humididity is not near as high as you are dreading.
> 
> Now, let me see..........do I have any more things I need to say????? Oh yes, friends don't let friends drive drunk!
> 
> Ya'll behave now.
> 
> Hugging you all
> DonnieK


----------



## iamsam

chickkie - it's alright if you don't stay caught up - we love hearing from you so just pop in when you can. there is always an empty chair and a cuppa with your name on it - we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



chickkie said:


> A new TP... I got so far behind on the last few that I gave up.
> 
> I just know everyone will be having so much fun getting together. I want to be there, but that's impossible!
> 
> Have fun, don't eat too much, and show us lots of pictures.


----------



## iamsam

that's exactly what Heidi said - she finished the hand sewing about half an hour ago - tomorrow she will have one of the girls put it on so she can tell where to put the loop so Rachel and bustle it for the reception. Heidi had thought about making her gown - is glad she didn't.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Sam, my sympathies to Heidi with the wedding gown. I did one like that once for the most incredibly picky girl I have ever met. By the time I got done to her satisfaction, I had 2 migraines in 2 weeks and she paid me a LOT more than I asked for - I think she knew that she had annoyed me beyond all reason. I'd rather make a wedding gown from scratch than alter an already made one! Paula


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


What fun! Love DSM's hair and that great smile. Nice looking DH!!!! and I see that kitty is trying to steal the spotlight. My DH will probably come along with me next year, as I am so directionally challenged, I would never make it back home!!!!


----------



## chickkie

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I just lost a long post and I am too darn tired to hunt and peck it again on my iPad..... So - have fun, be safe and I will catch up in the am....


I bought a case with a keyboard, so my iPad is now just the same as a laptop computer. No more using the on screen keyboard and I can type as well on this little keyboard as I can on the big computer. I love it


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's good the dogs were on good behavior, hope that all works out for you and the boys, it's nice that they would like them to stay with you until you go, that way you won't be in the house completely alone, may be harder when it's time for them to go to the new home but probably better that they stay with you in the meantime.
> Well, good deeds and all, I have a tendency to do the same thing sometimes.  Maybe when they bring it back they'll do your yard for you, that would be a plus.
> Sphynx is trying to write now, picking up the pencil by the eraser end in her teeth, lol, don't know what she plans to write, but it's cute. lol
> I imagine you are exhausted with everything you have to do, arrange, and take care of. Hugs and love, rest whenever you can.


dusk is falling- and no sign of the lawn-mower- I am not terribly impressed- I had mean't that they do some work in return for the use of it- I will have to have a word with them both. 
I am good at taking 'nana-naps' also frequently fall asleep when I am trying to watch the telly- so I do get rest- just it is a bit erratic. I thought he was expecting me to provide the petrol which again is a bit steep- takes all sorts! Dear little Ringo is at my feet. I will talk it over with Kay who introduced me to the two ladies- because it would be terrible to be caught in the lurch and nowhere to have the dogs go!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


what a wonderful thing and so nice to look up and see the greenery and wildlife. We have done something like that in Dallas for the humans. There is a huge park over one of the highways and there are all kinds of events, free yoga classes being just one of them.... It opened this year and is working out wonderfully....


----------



## iamsam

one-thirty - time for me to get to bed being we have to be at kistner's by 8:30 in the morning. I tell you - this is a wild bunch - I just sat and listened. we went to sweetwater chophouse for a "late" dinner - think we were the last diners to leave. we had a great deal of fun tonight. think we will end coming indoors tomorrow. the humidity is just too much - I really have to watch when I am outside - it would be very easy to loose my air and then I really am in trouble.

I think my granddaughter is as excited as I am - she is going along to breakfast and then will go to the fifth stitch with us - caren brought here daughter whose name eludes me right now - so she and lexi can hang together. 

so I am going to sign off for tonight - how did you get to page seven tonight. wishing all of you were here - we feel your presence though.

I should tell you that there has been talk already of next year so start planning now. I think it may be a little later in the summer so there would be more of a chance to be outside. we will see what gwen and Marianne come up with.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie I do hope you are well. I didn't get to finish last weeks ktp. Do take care.


Well, thank God, just very tired, also very relieved that yesterday's scare was a false alarm. Every body is coming to my house at the same time! I am not going to go outside- because I would have to unlock the gate- and that is a bit of a performance!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, see ya'll in the a.m.
> Sleep well.
> Julie, I dearly hope they are able to get your hot water straightened out quickly, it's aweful to have to take cold showers in winter, I know, been there done that.
> In the mean time, wrap up warm afterwards and something warm to drink maybe?
> Hugs my dear, too far away to warm you noticably though.


I will ring the plumber shortly- thanks for the hugs- virtual ones are warming because the intention is there!


----------



## Dreamweaver

chickkie said:


> I bought a case with a keyboard, so my iPad is now just the same as a laptop computer. No more using the on screen keyboard and I can type as well on this little keyboard as I can on the big computer. I love it


I have that too but have somehow forgotten how to power it!!!!! I may be missing a cord... All my cords seem to disappear....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Julie, I don't know if having the dogs stay with you until you leave is such a good idea... What would happen if they backed out at the last minute? Better to know the issue is resolved, even though I know you will miss them.... As to the lawn mower.... it would be nice if the man that borrowed it cut your grass in return for the kindness.... Tell him yours needs cutting before it becomes too difficult for you to handle......


I am listening Jynx, I have difficulty being firm enough with people- I fully agree it would be terrible to get caught out at the last moment.


----------



## AZ Sticks

chickkie said:


> I bought a case with a keyboard, so my iPad is now just the same as a laptop computer. No more using the on screen keyboard and I can type as well on this little keyboard as I can on the big computer. I love it


DH keeps mentioning that for me..... Maybe that's what I need to do.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like you will need to pace yourself Sam!! It's great that Lexi and Jamie will be able to hang out too! Get some sleep - see you in the am. Luv-AZ


thewren said:


> one-thirty - time for me to get to bed being we have to be at kistner's by 8:30 in the morning. I tell you - this is a wild bunch - I just sat and listened. we went to sweetwater chophouse for a "late" dinner - think we were the last diners to leave. we had a great deal of fun tonight. think we will end coming indoors tomorrow. the humidity is just too much - I really have to watch when I am outside - it would be very easy to loose my air and then I really am in trouble.
> 
> I think my granddaughter is as excited as I am - she is going along to breakfast and then will go to the fifth stitch with us - caren brought here daughter whose name eludes me right now - so she and lexi can hang together.
> 
> so I am going to sign off for tonight - how did you get to page seven tonight. wishing all of you were here - we feel your presence though.
> 
> I should tell you that there has been talk already of next year so start planning now. I think it may be a little later in the summer so there would be more of a chance to be outside. we will see what gwen and Marianne come up with.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ok off to bed ttyl


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok off to bed ttyl


sleep well, dear!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> one-thirty - time for me to get to bed being we have to be at kistner's by 8:30 in the morning. I tell you - this is a wild bunch - I just sat and listened. we went to sweetwater chophouse for a "late" dinner - think we were the last diners to leave. we had a great deal of fun tonight. think we will end coming indoors tomorrow. the humidity is just too much - I really have to watch when I am outside - it would be very easy to loose my air and then I really am in trouble.
> 
> I think my granddaughter is as excited as I am - she is going along to breakfast and then will go to the fifth stitch with us - caren brought here daughter whose name eludes me right now - so she and lexi can hang together.
> 
> so I am going to sign off for tonight - how did you get to page seven tonight. wishing all of you were here - we feel your presence though.
> 
> I should tell you that there has been talk already of next year so start planning now. I think it may be a little later in the summer so there would be more of a chance to be outside. we will see what gwen and Marianne come up with.
> 
> sam


A little later in the year, closer to fall, would be so nice... Heat and humidity are just too hard to handle for a lot of people.

Had mom down for dinner and the neighbor's dog here for the evening. I just can't get to sleep but am really tired so am going to go take a pill. There is a crew coming to cut mom's dead tree down in the morning and one of us will need to go down there... I hope it will be G.... as he knows the guys and also needs to look at an ant problem near the front of the house.

Tomorrow is also the monthly "Treehouse" meeting but I just don't feel up to the drive. G has offered to take me and come get me but it is awfully far for him to do that. I may just stay home and get to the quilt block that never happened today.

On the medical front.... One of my crowns was denied by the insurance unless I get the root canal.... I knew they should not have put that on the pre-authorization...... I don't want the root canal, don't want the additional cost, but also don't want to pay the full amount for the crown.... It just gets my goat that they have been stalling since March, are only going to pay out $1,000. a year anyhow.... so why should they get to tell you what you have to have done? OH... and the 3 crowns came in yesterday; they promised to fit me in before surgery (which they don't know is postponed) and the girl said the first available appointment was the 12th of Aug... almost a month away and the week I was supposed to be in hospital... Told her that was totally unacceptable, and now have an appointment for the 29th and will see just how many visits and if I can get the root canal done before surgery.... Dentist is only there on Monday and Friday.... I am so sick of white coats......

Off to do one jigsaw and hit the hay....


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.


She's so cute. And you are justified in your bragging rights :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

DonnieK said:


> I am pouting because I can't be there tomorrow. I am going to pout and hold my breath until I turn blue and then I am going out in the yard and eat worms! That'll teach ya'll to try to have fun without me! I just know everyone was wanting to meet me, but, my brother in law refuses to let me take any more long trips alone and I don't understand that. Just because I get lost going to my front door doesn't mean I couldn't find my way to...ummm, ahhhhh, to, where was I going?????
> 
> Ya'll have a great time and give group hugs for me! Hope it cools way way down and the humididity is not near as high as you are dreading.
> 
> Now, let me see..........do I have any more things I need to say????? Oh yes, friends don't let friends drive drunk!
> 
> Ya'll behave now.
> 
> Hugging you all
> DonnieK


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a microphone or a camera


That sounds like my old laptop. It no longer can cope with a lot of what I do on internet and locks up at least once a day. It is 99% retired now and will be fully retired when I get my own new one and transfer files.


----------



## PurpleFi

Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.

I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.

Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.

Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna, lovely little grand daughter. You boast away

Shirley, I love the photos. Such magnificient scenary.

Julie, hope your neighbour cuts your grass to and that you are able to resolve your dog situation. Lots of hugs.

To all of you meeting up to day, have a great time. If it's anything like the get together we had here in the UK you will have a blast.


----------



## PurpleFi

I should tell you that there has been talk already of next year so start planning now. I think it may be a little later in the summer so there would be more of a chance to be outside. we will see what gwen and Marianne come up with.

sam[/quote]

That sounds interesting.


----------



## Silverowl

I hope you all have a great weekend at Sam's and look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! The first night of the KAP sounds like fun. I know it will only get better. Have fun today!


----------



## margewhaples

Jynx: The second or reversal surgery usually is much less uncomfortable. Full recovery to pre-surgery may take as long as a year or two( this is why you are still uncomfortable from the first) however approx six wks is required to get to the point that the complications of surgery are usually in the past and there is no further likelihood of danger. Recovery is quicker because this time there is no inflammatory process at work if surgery is properly
timed and all complications avoided if possible. You will do very well in all likelyhood. The faster you get up and exercise without
lifting the more you walk in the recovery period the faster you will heal, particularly in view of your respiratory problems. After surgery avoid gassy foods,cabbage, beans, brussel sprouts and cabbage etc. for a while as these tend to give you more discomfort. Also can lead to obstructions until healing s complete. Marlark Marge ( 7 surgeries later I've learned a lot.)


----------



## margewhaples

Jynx: The second or reversal surgery usually is much less uncomfortable. Full recovery to pre-surgery may take as long as a year or two( this is why you are still uncomfortable from the first) however approx six wks is required to get to the point that the complications of surgery are usually in the past and there is no further likelihood of danger. Recovery is quicker because this time there is no inflammatory process at work if surgery is properly
timed and all complications avoided if possible. You will do very well in all likelyhood. The faster you get up and exercise without
lifting the more you walk in the recovery period the faster you will heal, particularly in view of your respiratory problems. After surgery avoid gassy foods,cabbage, beans, brussel sprouts and cabbage etc. for a while as these tend to give you more discomfort. Also can lead to obstructions until healing s complete. Marlark Marge ( 7 surgeries later I've learned a lot.)


----------



## Hilary4

It is 12.01 on July 21 here in New Zealand - Happy Birthday Julie!!


----------



## martina

Aran, you got excited over a toilet. Well I got excited on Monday as the men came to clear out years of rubbish from the former garage! This week the builder is due to re-set the concrete steps, re-do the boarding on the former garage and replace the back gate kicked in by a local thug, and I am excited about that. These are jobs that have to be done before I move. Not exciting in themselves but having them finished will be a relief. So I know how you feel.


----------



## RookieRetiree

chest cold + talking all night = laryngitis!! So, I am better at talking with all of you than those of us here at KAP!!! Oh well, guess I'll just have to do the drinking and knitting part; that or take the iPhone and text to everyone!! I feel okay - throat is a little sore and chest is tight, but onward and upward.

Sorlenna - love the picture of your DGD - she is so darling.
Shirley - great pictures; hope you and Pat are having a wonderful time. Another few places to put on my bucket list.
Julie - good news on the dogs---nice that they may be able to stay together. I think that neighbor needs to fill the gas tank of the mower and do your lawn too.

Hope everyone else is well - we closed down one place last night (really had a great time and good food) so we'll have to see how many places we can outlast today! Room


----------



## Pup lover

Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.
> 
> I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


I am hopeless with African Violets and indoor roses (and cyclamen) lovely to see yours!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, hope your neighbour cuts your grass to and that you are able to resolve your dog situation. Lots of hugs.


I do rather hope he pulls his finger out soon, but I have a feeling it will be the wife who does the work IF Monday is fine- and that is a big IF. The fortunate thing about the dogs is that even if these women are not interested, I do have time on my side. 705 have looked at Rufus on the online auction site- 5 are watching - so that is better than no interest at all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> It is 12.01 on July 21 here in New Zealand - Happy Birthday Julie!!


Why, Hilary, How kind of you to remember! Have not been at all sure if you were still following us!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> Beautiful country!! And what a great idea for the crossover for the animals. I'm sure it's saved many of their lives!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Aran, you got excited over a toilet. Well I got excited on Monday as the men came to clear out years of rubbish from the former garage! This week the builder is due to re-set the concrete steps, re-do the boarding on the former garage and replace the back gate kicked in by a local thug, and I am excited about that. These are jobs that have to be done before I move. Not exciting in themselves but having them finished will be a relief. So I know how you feel.


 :thumbup: Having owned houses in the past, I can appreciate how you feel, too, Martina!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> dusk is falling- and no sign of the lawn-mower- I am not terribly impressed- I had mean't that they do some work in return for the use of it- I will have to have a word with them both.
> I am good at taking 'nana-naps' also frequently fall asleep when I am trying to watch the telly- so I do get rest- just it is a bit erratic. I thought he was expecting me to provide the petrol which again is a bit steep- takes all sorts! Dear little Ringo is at my feet. I will talk it over with Kay who introduced me to the two ladies- because it would be terrible to be caught in the lurch and nowhere to have the dogs go!


There was also the extra money you will have to enalbe you to save the money for the vusa quicker- but Dreamweavers point of you maybe finding yourself at the last minute with nowhere for them to go is important to consider.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> chest cold + talking all night = laryngitis!! So, I am better at talking with all of you than those of us here at KAP!!! Oh well, guess I'll just have to do the drinking and knitting part; that or take the iPhone and text to everyone!! I feel okay - throat is a little sore and chest is tight, but onward and upward.
> 
> Julie - good news on the dogs---nice that they may be able to stay together. I think that neighbor needs to fill the gas tank of the mower and do your lawn too.


Laryngitis has a habit of striking at the most inconvenient times! Hope you feel better soon- good that you and Pup lover had so much to talk about!
I won't know till Friday what the decision about the dogs is, but here is hoping!
I tend to agree about the lawn-mower! (just need some gumption on my part!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


Apart from Skypeing, Images will be the best thing we will get from the KAP, this far South! Lovely to see you both!
I am yawning again at 12-40 a.m., (nearly) so back to bed for Ringo and me!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.
> 
> I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


Beautiful, as always. I've never seen the flowers in your first photo but they are lovely and frilly. And roses are always a favorite...that one is a fantastic color!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> There was also the extra money you will have to enalbe you to save the money for the vusa quicker- but Dreamweavers point of you maybe finding yourself at the last minute with nowhere for them to go is important to consider.


All of which are very valid points- I am taking them on board. I must try to sort out a few more things on the Auction Site


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Beautiful, as always. I've never seen the flowers in your first photo but they are lovely and frilly. And roses are always a favorite...that one is a fantastic color!
> JuneK


Thank you, you may know the St Paulas as African Violets.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> chest cold + talking all night = laryngitis!! So, I am better at talking with all of you than those of us here at KAP!!! Oh well, guess I'll just have to do the drinking and knitting part; that or take the iPhone and text to everyone!! I feel okay - throat is a little sore and chest is tight, but onward and upward.
> 
> Hope your throat is feeling rested after some sleep. How are yhou at sign language? Honey and lemon is good for throats. xxxx


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, you may know the St Paulas as African Violets.


Thanks for that as I didn't know it. My mother used to have AFrican Violets but don't remember her having any like those. They're beautiful. And one of those houseplants I would never attempt. I can't have any now as my cat thinks they're treats!! Even cut flowers she likes to nibble. So to keep her safe, my house is plant free...never can remember what is poisonous for pets.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


Lovely photo of lovely ladies. Looking forward to seeing more.
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


You have lovely wide smiles on your faces. What fun for you all. sometime I will tell you about a Quilting retreat I organized from an online group - in 2000 and the l4th retreat was held 3 weeks ago. Life long friends were made. So much fun -

It is nice you will have time to really get to know each other. I would so love to go but we are so far away. Maybe I can work something out next year.

I know you will have a wonderful day today too. I wish the humidity was not a problem. drop us a line when you get a chance. Everyone! take pictures and put your avatar names with each face! grin -- It is so good to put faces with friend's pictures.

l will be here for the Skype visit. I talked to the girls for a few minutes (no pictures) just a written little visit yesterday - not sure if there were supposed to be pictures too. oh well we will see everyone this afternoon.

Julie, I do hope your time settles down for you. YOu have so much on your plate. Life used to be so easy. I remember in l970 Pat, Me 2 boys and a baby got on a ship and just arrived in New Zealand - he was able to work and because we were Canadians we had absolutely no problems with Government agencies. Even our border between Canada and the States is much more difficult than it used to be. oh well, I do hope you can get things worked out. It is hard when you are on your own trying to get around and solve these problems. Know we all care about you .


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


She is gorgeous - well worth bragging about! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> The ladies have been, and met the dogs, Ringo was Not at his best, very on edge- which I put down to what he has just been through. The dogs were most welcoming to the two visitors- Rufus especially- it was good to see, but I have to wait for a week before I will have their answer. Also they felt the dogs should be with me until I go. (Whenever that will be). A man from church has borrowed the lawn mower and it really would have been good to get my own cut- sometimes I spend too much time trying to be there for people instead of thinking what is best for me. You would have thought I would have learned by my age!?


Obviously a giving, kind nature!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


Great cowl, great DH and great hair!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


Fabulous photos Shirley, especially that last one! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


Great photo, have a wonderful time. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo, have a wonderful time. :thumbup:


Thanks. I will post a few more over the week end. Lots of thunder, rain, lightening and wind last night.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.
> 
> I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


have my coffee and you have given me my flowers they are beautiful, I would like to grow them one day, but I do not have a green thumb,
 , will be in today also knitting, not much else to do in this heat. but I hasve my flowers and the start of a good day.  thanks. Praying all feel better today than yesterday. my your day be filled with peace love healing, and comfort.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


nice yarn, love the colors, beautiful family
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


Great photo - keep them coming, please!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Great photo - keep them coming, please!


I will I have just learned how to post to KTP from my phone.


----------



## Patches39

chickkie said:


> I bought a case with a keyboard, so my iPad is now just the same as a laptop computer. No more using the on screen keyboard and I can type as well on this little keyboard as I can on the big computer. I love it


  thats what I have and I love it. just like having a small computer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I was tying to comment on DSM's hair- but the system has edited that out- I think she looks lovely, and the colours really suit her. DH is very kind modeling the cowl, and what a good haul from the Brown Sheep!


Yes, she's happy with it, says it's her petty rebellion against the powers that be. lolol...Her kitchen is in total shambles with holes in all the walls and ceiling, renovations are just so much fun, NOT. lol...It'll be gorgeous when done but in the mean time, not stove, no kitchen sink, or washer/dryer, and no counterspace for the microwave so we're having just too much fun. lol...We are heading to Denver, Colorado tomorrow morning at about 5am for a Ciclid (sp) auction, she wants to put Discus fish in her big aquarium so we are going to go to the auction that they are having after the National Show, should be interesting to say the least. lol
DH, he's so long suffering, lol, but I think the colors look good on him, told him he can wear it when his neck gets cold, he said "my neck doesn't get cold". lolol... 
Brown Sheep always has more than I need but a lot I want, lol, it's all their seconds for the most part, other than their handpaints, which are made mostly for needle work rather than knitting but they skein a bunch of different batches up and keep at their shop to sell. . 
Well, need to get caught up the rest of the way
Hugs, have a good day.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie from me too. 
May this next year be one of calm peaceful fulfilment of all your hopes and dreams.

Trisha



Hilary4 said:


> It is 12.01 on July 21 here in New Zealand - Happy Birthday Julie!!


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Julie


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


beautiful ladies, looks like fun nice smiles.


----------



## gagesmom

What great photos. Thanks for posting. Love the group photo from breakfast. :thumbup: 

Rookie I hope you are feeling better soon. It's awful when you have a cold in the heat and humidity.

Wishing I was there at kap. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> What fun! Love DSM's hair and that great smile. Nice looking DH!!!! and I see that kitty is trying to steal the spotlight. My DH will probably come along with me next year, as I am so directionally challenged, I would never make it back home!!!!


Lol, If I pull out a camera, Sphynx is usually somewhere close by, she loves to be in pictures. lol
I had my hair redone yesterday also, but mine's just red, nothing wild. lol, Now she's already trying to decide what color for next time, they wash out/fade in about 3 weeks since the bright colors aren't permenant colors so don't last, my read however last at least 6 weeks before I need roots that are growing out touched up.  
I too am directionally challenged, I make sure I park in approximately the same area everytime I go to the store, in San Antonio, when going to Rolling Oaks Mall, I always parked by the same set of doors going in through Foleys/Macy's so that I could remember where I parked, no fun wandering completely around a building not remembering where you parked. lol. :x


----------



## FranVan

Great photo. Enjoy.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


Hey looking good, that is the best picture, everyone with big smiles. YES!!!!! :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Oh that's right, I was thinking it wouldn't be your birthday until 5:30pm. lolol...brain not working. 
Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it's a good day for you.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I will I have just learned how to post to KTP from my phone.


I'm loving it, keep them coming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Wonderful pics, can't wait to see more, the girls look just as happy to be there as the rest of you, such a wonderful time. 
Hugs gang, have a blast!!


----------



## EJS

Aran said:


> My new excitement was having a new Jacuzzi installed in my bathroom, a Jacuzzi toilet that is.


My DD has those and they are great so it is something to excite. Anything that works well and saves $$ and water is good!!

Have fun with the KAP gang.

EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


Rookie, I sure hope you start to feel better quickly, hot tea with lemon usually helps me quite a bit. Hugs.

Great picture of you and PupLover, beautiful!


----------



## Pontuf

It's Saturday

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUPLOVER!!!

XOXOXO


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Directionally challenged people should not be left unattended......


Tell me about it...! :roll: I can get lost in a parking lot. Bizarrely enough, I do much better on long road trips but finding stuff in town? Pfft.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just have to hang in there for this coming week! It is just after the shock I had yesterday I think my nerves are a bit frazzled. As the song says 'We will over come, we will over come'
> I had to take a cold shower earlier- not fun in Winter- will ring the plumber about 6- it may still be a problem with the valves in the hot water system.


And so I shall send good thoughts that this part will soon be resolved. I don't even like cold showers in summer--just cannot abide a chill.

We did get a lovely cool night last night--with some real rain. This morning was muggy but I'll live with that; it's worth it!

Now to catch up the rest...


----------



## Pontuf

GREAT PICTURES. WE ARE LOVING THEM!

Everyone looks so happy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pontuf

It's Sunday in New Zealand!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!

XOXOXO


----------



## Kathleendoris

It is Saturday here, and across the Atlantic, but I think it must now be Sunday in NZ, so that means I can wish both Puplover and Julie Happy Birthday at the same time! I hope today will mark the start of much better times for both of you. Make the most of your special days and indulge in whatever will make you feel good. Leave the bad stuff for another day - it can wait!


----------



## NanaCaren

At the yarn store enjoying


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> It is Saturday here, and across the Atlantic, but I think it must now be Sunday in NZ, so that means I can wish both Puplover and Julie Happy Birthday at the same time! I hope today will mark the start of much better times for both of you. Make the most of your special days and indulge in whatever will make you feel good. Leave the bad stuff for another day - it can wait!


Couldn't have said it any better!!.......all this from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> At the yarn store enjoying


 :lol: wish I was there, looks like fun too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Loving the photos Caren! On some of the shots could we have some names? I'm pretty sure of most, but a few faces escape me...CRAFT!!


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Pup!!!! Looks like you can find some good birthday presents for yourself there. :thumbup:
lol


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> :lol: wish I was there, looks like fun too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

Thanks for my morning cuppa with KAP! Glad everyone arrived safely. Have fun!! Great picture of the group!!

Finally, caught up after speed reading my way through the end of last week and this week. Julie, I hope things work out for you and dogs. Sometimes our furry family members make us worry more. I'm a believer things work out the way they should, but the way there is not always a smooth ride.

Thanks everyone for the great pics! Shirley, your artwork is beautiful. I did the round washcloth and never thought of Kitchener to finish...brilliant! Veggie casserole! I'm trying to watch carbs, so this is perfect.

Hugs to all dealing with health issues. Dreamweaver, I can empathize with your frustration. Pontus, hope you're feeling better. DH's next appt. is on the 30th. I'll touch base soon.

Off to mow and do laundry. kAP sounds like a lot more fun!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, I do hope your time settles down for you. YOu have so much on your plate. Life used to be so easy. I remember in l970 Pat, Me 2 boys and a baby got on a ship and just arrived in New Zealand - he was able to work and because we were Canadians we had absolutely no problems with Government agencies. Even our border between Canada and the States is much more difficult than it used to be. oh well, I do hope you can get things worked out. It is hard when you are on your own trying to get around and solve these problems. Know we all care about you .


Thank you, Shirley it is 3 a.m., here and I am getting my pizza dough started for my birthday treat- Pissaladiere, and talking to Tessa in Emsworth...


----------



## Pontuf

Love the pictures but cannot put names with faces on some of them.

Such serious faces in the yarn store. I think the creative juices are flowing!

Love and kisses to all of you! What a happy day ! Two birthdays and knitapalooza!

XO


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Shirley it is 3 a.m., here and I am getting my pizza dough started for my birthday treat- Pissaladiere, and talking to Tessa in Emsworth...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Karena

Sam I once read that cat hair is a condiment. 
Thanks for the recipes, the eggs? I am not sure about. But I just had a craving for bacon and eggs. Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## Railyn

The quilt show was in Midlothian. It was the Ellis County Quilt show. Rather small but fun never the less. A good distraction and the quilts were lovely. I like to look at the work other are willing to do. One full/queen sized quilt had a label that stated it took 22 yards of fabric. I could never afford that!!!! One especially had wonderful quilting and the back side was prettier than the front.
Hope everyone at Sam's has a great time.


----------



## KateB

Patches39 wrote:
wish I was there, looks like fun too



Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!! :thumbup:


Me three!!

:thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday Dawn and Julie. I hope next year is much better than this one past. Good health and happiness to you both.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Obviously a giving, kind nature!


Thanks Kate- you are so kind!


----------



## Pontuf

Sunshine in Defiance this morning?

Such crazy weather last night all over the country. I see on TV that Las Vegas has flooding so strawberry had thunderstorms. We had bad monsoon rains and flooding last night in Phoenix but that's OK because we haven't had rain for months!

Hope the sun is out and shining with low humidity at Sam's.

Skype in a few hours. Pontuf is excited!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday, Julie. hope all goes well for you from now on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Skyping with Julie, Tessa and Sorlenna


----------



## Pontuf

Nana I am so proud of you for posting from your iPhone! I have to learn to do that! Cool

Great pictures!

I see your necklace name tags that Gwen designed and made. Can we see a close up?

XO


----------



## Pontuf

Nana I am so proud of you for posting from your iPhone! I have to learn to do that! Cool

Great pictures!

I see your necklace name tags that Gwen designed and made. Can we see a close up?

XO


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Skyping with Julie, Tessa and Sorlenna


Nice knitting bowls. :-D


----------



## gottastch

Love, love, love the photos!!! Looks like the Knit-A-Palooza is off to a fine start! What a wonderful yarn shop!!! Don't forget to take photos of any new stash you all purchase. I'm sooooooooooo looking forward to next year!!!!!!!

The music fest was fun last night, as well. The heat/humidity broke early on in the day and we had a wonderful, cool evening with some great music. "Some of us" didn't know when to go to bed so today is having a bit of a slow start  My salad is made and I have check marks by every point on my list. Let the fun begin!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Very cool knitting bowls!


----------



## Pontuf

The music festival sounds lovely and such a special event!
Glad the weather cooperated.
Sounds like a very fun weekend.

XO

Pontuf

=gottastch]Love, love, love the photos!!! Looks like the Knit-A-Palooza is off to a fine start! What a wonderful yarn shop!!! Don't forget to take photos of any new stash you all purchase. I'm sooooooooooo looking forward to next year!!!!!!!

The music fest was fun last night, as well. The heat/humidity broke early on in the day and we had a wonderful, cool evening with some great music. "Some of us" didn't know when to go to bed so today is having a bit of a slow start  My salad is made and I have check marks by every point on my list. Let the fun begin!!!!![/quote]


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Julie! I hope your day goes well and you have peace as you work towards moving.

Love the pictures! I can tell everyone is having a great time!


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday puplover as well.

What an amazing yarn shop. Likin' the yarn bowls made out of old lp's.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Pup lover! I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Tessadele

pictures


NanaCaren said:


> Skyping with Julie, Tessa and Sorlenna


I've managed to get to see the pictures, Caren, well done for getting them on line so quickly. It was great to hear you all on Skype, I'm sad I couldn't see you all but I'll try to get it fixed by this evening for the proper skype meeting. I'd just driven home from 3 days on the boat & as I walked in saw that my DGD had left my computer on & Julie was online, then while talking to Julie, Gwen came on, & the chat quickly went from 2 to about a dozen voices. I heard Sam talking to other people then Julie went off so I did too. I'll try again in a minute, but I must have a shower, the weather here is so hot, It was lovely on the boat but much hotter here at home.

Tessa.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Nana I am so proud of you for posting from your iPhone! I have to learn to do that! Cool
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> I see your necklace name tags that Gwen designed and made. Can we see a close up?
> 
> XO


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna your DGD in your avatar is just beautiful! What a lovely child. And I love her dress


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Caren! The name tags are great! You did a great job Gwen.

I love the sheep and the frog on one side with the date and knit-a-palooza and avatar and name on other. And the icord necklace is perfect. XO


----------



## wannabear

I've been away from KP forever, and it looks like you've all gone to Defiance for a shindig! I should have come back sooner, although I'm not particularly close to Ohio. Will there be one next year?


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> pictures
> 
> I've managed to get to see the pictures, Caren, well done for getting them on line so quickly. It was great to hear you all on Skype, I'm sad I couldn't see you all but I'll try to get it fixed by this evening for the proper skype meeting. I'd just driven home from 3 days on the boat & as I walked in saw that my DGD had left my computer on & Julie was online, then while talking to Julie, Gwen came on, & the chat quickly went from 2 to about a dozen voices. I heard Sam talking to other people then Julie went off so I did too. I'll try again in a minute, but I must have a shower, the weather here is so hot, It was lovely on the boat but much hotter here at home.
> 
> Tessa.


Was good to hear you again. The boat sounds like fun. It is hot every where I think.


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> I've been away from KP forever, and it looks like you've all gone to Defiance for a shindig! I should have come back sooner, although I'm not particularly close to Ohio. Will there be one next year?


Hi Wannabear, long time no see! Great to have you back. Yes, they are already talking about holding another Knit-a-palooza next year, perhaps in the autumn.


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> Was good to hear you again. The boat sounds like fun. It is hot every where I think.


----------



## Pontuf

Great picture!


----------



## wannabear

Autumn sounds good to me! I'm hibernating.


----------



## NanaCaren

More photos.


----------



## gagesmom

Wow look at that store. I would be in heaven.


----------



## wannabear

There's Sam! I don't know anybody else, at least I don't recognize anybody else.


----------



## Pontuf

Caren. You are just the best for posting the pictures! Feels
like we are a part of this very special day!


----------



## gagesmom

100% agreed!


Pontuf said:


> Caren. You are just the best for posting the pictures! Feels
> Ike we are a part of this very special day!


----------



## Pontuf

I think Rookie is on the right with blonde hair and glasses. And Puplover is far left in blue print blouse



NanaCaren said:


> More photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> More photos.


Helping figure out yardage.


----------



## purl2diva

Love the pictures. Thanks so much for posting. The yarn store is to die for. Sam, you are lucky to have such a nice one close by.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate- you are so kind!


And happy birthday AGAIN from me, Julie....hope by your next b'day, you're all settled with Fale and all the stress is a thing of the past!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate- you are so kind!


OOOPS!! Gweniepoohs are still with us!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Skyping with Julie, Tessa and Sorlenna


Thanks for posting the pictures, Caren, so we can keep up with the partiers!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

I got to say hey to a few of the folks--the call caught me off guard--then had to run out to the post office. I hope to be here for the next one, though he said this morning he may want to meet somewhere for supper, not sure what time that will be. I am trying to go with the flow!

Yes, I could spend DAYS in that yarn shop...


----------



## Pontuf

Absolutely! What a great shop and so nice that they are so accommodating to our group.



purl2diva said:


> Love the pictures. Thanks so much for posting. The yarn store is to die for. Sam, you are lucky to have such a nice one close by.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday puplover as well.
> 
> And happy birthday from me, too, Puplover!! But you're partying in celebration already!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

wannabear said:


> Autumn sounds good to me! I'm hibernating.


I am SOOO tired of this 100 plus heat index...it's really pitiful when the real temp is only 89 but it feel like 101!! 
I'm ready to complain about cold weather!!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

So on either side of Sam must be Jamie and Alexi



NanaCaren said:


> More photos.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Wow look at that store. I would be in heaven.


It looks fantastic...the only yarn store anywhere near me is about 6 miles or more away and little more than a hole in the wall!
Love this one!
And I think we're larger than Defiance. But I guess someone has to make the effort and no one must be willing. This one puts Michaels and A.C.Moore to shame! Of course, they try to be all things to all crafters...makes a difference.
Junek


----------



## kehinkle

Happy birthday, Julie.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> So on either side of Sam must be Jamie and Alexi


Heather his oldest daughter and his grand daughter Anna Grace

Another photo


----------



## gagesmom

I see Sam, and Aran, and Gwennie. Oh my. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Ohio Kathy are you going to Sam's



kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, Julie.


----------



## Pontuf

Caren is Heather in the pink top? Anna Grace must be Heather's daughter?



NanaCaren said:


> Heather his oldest daughter and his grand daughter Anna Grace
> 
> Another photo


----------



## flockie

Happy Birthday Puplover!


----------



## flockie

I would need a week to browse through the knitting store. Great pics Caren. You all look like you're having a great time! 

Flockie
(Karen)


----------



## wannabear

Is that Aran, then, with the brown beard? He let his hair grow out!


----------



## Designer1234

Caren - thanks so much for sending the pictures. Is Daralene in the pretty green top? I think it might be.

Happy Birthday Pup -- Isn't it great you are feeling so much better?

We miss you all and wish we where with you all.


----------



## gagesmom

I think that it is Aran. What a good looking group kp has!!!


----------



## Pontuf

I just blew off this morning. Glad it's Saturday.
I have been knitting, reading the posts and pictures from Ohio, sipping coffee with Pontuf by my side and watching Antiques Road Show. They just showed the test for Bakelite.
Caren, your pictures just made my day. Everyone looks like they are having a great time.

I love Sam 's LYS.


----------



## Patches39

Name tags are Great, first class all the way.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> have my coffee and you have given me my flowers they are beautiful, I would like to grow them one day, but I do not have a green thumb,
> , will be in today also knitting, not much else to do in this heat. but I hasve my flowers and the start of a good day.  thanks. Praying all feel better today than yesterday. my your day be filled with peace love healing, and comfort.


Taken a few more picture today round the garden. Also done a bit of gardening as it's not quite as hot as it has been. Still warm though.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I will I have just learned how to post to KTP from my phone.


Looks like you are all having fun, hope the weather improves. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> Great picture!


Ditto, keep them coming :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I've been away from KP forever, and it looks like you've all gone to Defiance for a shindig! I should have come back sooner, although I'm not particularly close to Ohio. Will there be one next year?


Welcome, dear Wannabear- so lovely to see you again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Great picture!


BUT WHO is WHO?


----------



## Pontuf

gagesmom said:


> I see Sam, and Aran, and Gwennie. Oh my. :thumbup:


and Angora? And Rookie? Maybe Ohio Joy?


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> At the yarn store enjoying


Wow what a store!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Wow look at that store. I would be in heaven.


And me also. :-D


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 100% agreed!


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Helping figure out yardage.


I know Aran and Gwen but who is everyone else?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Shirley it is 3 a.m., here and I am getting my pizza dough started for my birthday treat- Pissaladiere, and talking to Tessa in Emsworth...


Happy birthday Julie, is that Emsworth in Hampshire, I used to sail there. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And happy birthday AGAIN from me, Julie....hope by your next b'day, you're all settled with Fale and all the stress is a thing of the past!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thanks June- and to the many others who have sent birthday wishes-- I am busy making my Pissaladiere- just after 6-30 a.m., the dogs have breakfasted but not me- I WANT Pizza!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> I just blew off this morning. Glad it's Saturday.
> I have been knitting, reading the posts and pictures from Ohio, sipping coffee with Pontuf by my side and watching Antiques Road Show. They just showed the test for Bakelite.
> Caren, your pictures just made my day. Everyone looks like they are having a great time.
> 
> I love Sam 's LYS.


I think what you say must have a different meaning Statewise from what it does down here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Julie, is that Emsworth in Hampshire, I used to sail there. xxx


Yes- Tessa has been very busy lately, but joined the Tea Party back in Dave's day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter
The lumps are rocks rather than Whales or seals, is my guess.


----------



## Kathleendoris

With my usual impeccable poor timing, I shall in all probability be missing much of the fun this week. How long does the KAP go on for? I am sure for those of you involved, it will seem like only a few hours, but in Earth time, is it a weekend or a week? 

Tomorrow, we set off for our annual family camp. We will be leaving on Sunday lunchtime with our 4-year old grandson, taking our caravan (trailer?) and heading for the Suffolk coast. On Tuesday, his mum and dad and siblings will join us with their tent. Then on Wednesday, the plan is that 3 more daughters and 3 more grandchildren will arrive for a couple of nights. Various family members will remain until next Sunday, when we all head back home again. I am cagey about exactly who will be where at any given point, as the eldest daughter has injured her back and may be neither able to drive nor to sleep in a camp bed: if she cannot make it, we may have to find creative solutions to get the 2 older granddaughters there. My role is chiefly that of support: cooking, child care, what little laundry and housework we will need, but I am sure I will have a great time nonetheless.

There should be good Wi-Fi connection on the campsite, so I should at least be able to keep up with the conversation at the Tea Party, but I doubt very much whether I will find time to post. Still, I will be with you all in spirit, if nothing more.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter


Thanks makes me think cool. :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for KAP pics.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Skyping with Julie, Tessa and Sorlenna


 :thumbup: And the bowls are awesome too.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Love, love, love the photos!!! Looks like the Knit-A-Palooza is off to a fine start! What a wonderful yarn shop!!! Don't forget to take photos of any new stash you all purchase. I'm sooooooooooo looking forward to next year!!!!!!!
> 
> The music fest was fun last night, as well. The heat/humidity broke early on in the day and we had a wonderful, cool evening with some great music. "Some of us" didn't know when to go to bed so today is having a bit of a slow start  My salad is made and I have check marks by every point on my list. Let the fun begin!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad it went well for you, it's so nice when Mother Nature accomodates us. lol, she doesn't often, but when she does it's wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> pictures
> 
> I've managed to get to see the pictures, Caren, well done for getting them on line so quickly. It was great to hear you all on Skype, I'm sad I couldn't see you all but I'll try to get it fixed by this evening for the proper skype meeting. I'd just driven home from 3 days on the boat & as I walked in saw that my DGD had left my computer on & Julie was online, then while talking to Julie, Gwen came on, & the chat quickly went from 2 to about a dozen voices. I heard Sam talking to other people then Julie went off so I did too. I'll try again in a minute, but I must have a shower, the weather here is so hot, It was lovely on the boat but much hotter here at home.
> 
> Tessa.


Sounds wonderful, the boat and the Skype.  Can't wait until this evening. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Thanks makes me think cool. :-D


That is nice to know, Patches!


----------



## wannabear

Kathleendoris, a caravan is an RV or a camper. A trailer is what you use to haul your big lawn mower, your horses, your possessions when you go off to college, or maybe a boat.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh those are great, and would be fun to scrapbook into a memory book of all the knit-a-palooza's from this one on. 
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for KAP pics.


Lovely pond outside


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Wow look at that store. I would be in heaven.


 :thumbup: Me too!!


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Caren. You are just the best for posting the pictures! Feels
> like we are a part of this very special day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- Tessa has been very busy lately, but joined the Tea Party back in Dave's day!


Then she is just down the M3 from me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter
> The lumps are rocks rather than Whales or seals, is my guess.


Gorgeous picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June- and to the many others who have sent birthday wishes-- I am busy making my Pissaladiere- just after 6-30 a.m., the dogs have breakfasted but not me- I WANT Pizza!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL!! Enjoy with gusto!! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

OH OH

What I meant was that I threw away all plans I had this morning and decided to sit and knit and watch pictures and posts from Ohio. Sorry if I said anything inappropriate..



Lurker 2 said:


> I think what you say must have a different meaning Statewise from what it does down here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter
> The lumps are rocks rather than Whales or seals, is my guess.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> With my usual impeccable poor timing, I shall in all probability be missing much of the fun this week. How long does the KAP go on for? I am sure for those of you involved, it will seem like only a few hours, but in Earth time, is it a weekend or a week?
> 
> Tomorrow, we set off for our annual family camp. We will be leaving on Sunday lunchtime with our 4-year old grandson, taking our caravan (trailer?) and heading for the Suffolk coast. On Tuesday, his mum and dad and siblings will join us with their tent. Then on Wednesday, the plan is that 3 more daughters and 3 more grandchildren will arrive for a couple of nights. Various family members will remain until next Sunday, when we all head back home again. I am cagey about exactly who will be where at any given point, as the eldest daughter has injured her back and may be neither able to drive nor to sleep in a camp bed: if she cannot make it, we may have to find creative solutions to get the 2 older granddaughters there. My role is chiefly that of support: cooking, child care, what little laundry and housework we will need, but I am sure I will have a great time nonetheless.
> 
> There should be good Wi-Fi connection on the campsite, so I should at least be able to keep up with the conversation at the Tea Party, but I doubt very much whether I will find time to post. Still, I will be with you all in spirit, if nothing more.


That sounds lovely, where about on the Suffolk coast. My aunts used to live in Aldeborough and I know that area well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


That looks yummy. Would you like me to come and help you eat it?


----------



## Designer1234

Gwennie has been working so hard getting prizes and things ready for this weekend. Cheers for Gwen, Sam and Heidi and family


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Kathleendoris, a caravan is an RV or a camper. A trailer is what you use to haul your big lawn mower, your horses, your possessions when you go off to college, or maybe a boat.


Or something you live in. lol...I guess we do call them mobile homes now though don't we. Oh well, when I was living in them they were trailers. lolol :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous picture. :thumbup:


You can see why the Alps were Sir Peter Jackson's chosen mountains for the Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit- although the Kaikoura's are more to the north!


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pond outside


In the winery, smells lovely. 😏


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


 :thumbup: YUM!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That looks yummy. Would you like me to come and help you eat it?


That would be so lovely!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Gwennie has been working so hard getting prizes and things ready for this weekend. Cheers for Gwen, Sam and Heidi and family


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Here here!!! (raising a glass, iced coffee but the sentiment is the same.lol) 
:lol:
Gwen, I think you've really outdone yourself, you definetly put time into this, can't wait til the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds lovely, where about on the Suffolk coast. My aunts used to live in Aldeborough and I know that area well.


A bit to the north of Aldeborough, at Kessingland. We have visited Aldeborough and really enjoyed the experience, even though they threatened fines of ?£1,500? - something ridiculous, anyway, for feeding the seagulls :-(


----------



## Pontuf

What a lovely family vacation!



Kathleendoris said:


> With my usual impeccable poor timing, I shall in allprobability be missing much of the fun this week. How long does the KAP go on for? I am sure for those of you involved, it will seem like only a few hours, but in Earth time, is it a weekend or a week?
> 
> Tomorrow, we set off for our annual family camp. We will be leaving on Sunday lunchtime with our 4-year old grandson, taking our caravan (trailer?) and heading for the Suffolk coast. On Tuesday, his mum and dad and siblings will join us with their tent. Then on Wednesday, the plan is that 3 more daughters and 3 more grandchildren will arrive for a couple of nights. Various family members will remain until next Sunday, when we all head back home again. I am cagey about exactly who will be where at any given point, as the eldest daughter has injured her back and may be neither able to drive nor to sleep in a camp bed: if she cannot make it, we may have to find creative solutions to get the 2 older granddaughters there. My role is chiefly that of support: cooking, child care, what little laundry and housework we will need, but I am sure I will have a great time nonetheless.
> 
> There should be good Wi-Fi connection on the campsite, so I should at least be able to keep up with the conversation at the Tea Party, but I doubt very much whether I will find time to post. Still, I will be with you all in spirit, if nothing more.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Here here!!! (raising a glass, iced coffee but the sentiment is the same.lol)
> :lol:


Being so far away, I have heard some of the preparations Gwen was making, and DH- I think the standard has been set very high!


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> I think Rookie is on the right with blonde hair and glasses. And Puplover is far left in blue print blouse


I think Daralene is the pretty lady in the nice green top next to Rookie


----------



## Pontuf

What a pretty place!
Lunch?



NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pond outside


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh those are great, and would be fun to scrapbook into a memory book of all the knit-a-palooza's from this one on.
> :thumbup:


What a good idea. I'm sure there are other pictures as well as mine.


----------



## Pontuf

YUMMY!



Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> What a pretty place!
> Lunch?


Cheese and crackers before wine tasting.


----------



## Kathleendoris

wannabear said:


> Kathleendoris, a caravan is an RV or a camper. A trailer is what you use to haul your big lawn mower, your horses, your possessions when you go off to college, or maybe a boat.


Yes, that is what a trailer is in English English, too. I thought an RV or a camper was what we call a camper van - anything from an old VW to a Winnebago. A caravan is a tin box we tow behind a car - like an Airstream, although not so grand. Oh, doesn't it get complicated when we THINK we speak the same language!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> In the winery, smells lovely. 😏


Never min d the smell - what does it taste like?????


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Absolutely my favourite form of pizza. Come to think of it, I am a sucker for anything with anchovies! Enjoy!


----------



## Pontuf

I TOTALLY AGREE!

Together they planned a wonderful event. Lots of work.



Designer1234 said:


> Gwennie has been working so hard getting prizes and things ready for this weekend. Cheers for Gwen, Sam and Heidi and family


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> A bit to the north of Aldeborough, at Kessingland. We have visited Aldeborough and really enjoyed the experience, even though they threatened fines of ?£1,500? - something ridiculous, anyway, for feeding the seagulls :-(


Yes there is a hefty fine for feeding the gulls. If you go to Aldeborough they have the best fish and chip shop in Suffolk at the top end of the High Street towards Oreford. Worth queuing for. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> YUMMY!


I'll be posting the finished result, too , so I don't end up feeling too lonely- this time last year Fale was in Australia, too. Someone has bad timing!- last year I bought in my pizza- this time I am on limited funds!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely my favourite form of pizza. Come to think of it, I am a sucker for anything with anchovies! Enjoy!


I am rather partial to them too- would have been more decorative had I afforded two jars, but they come at $5 + for one miniature jar!


----------



## Pontuf

YES!
The barre has been raised as high as it can go





Lurker 2 said:


> Being so far away, I have heard some of the preparations Gwen was making, and DH- I think the standard has been set very high!


----------



## Pontuf

YES!
The barre has been raised as high as it can go





Lurker 2 said:


> Being so far away, I have heard some of the preparations Gwen was making, and DH- I think the standard has been set very high!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll be posting the finished result, too , so I don't end up feeling too lonely- this time last year Fale was in Australia, too. Someone has bad timing!- last year I bought in my pizza- this time I am on limited funds!!!!!!!


But homemade pizza is so much nicer. x


----------



## Railyn

Pontuf said:


> YUMMY!


The pizza looks wonderful! Happy Birthday,.


----------



## Pontuf

A winery! Even better!



NanaCaren said:


> Cheese and crackers before wine tasting.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Before we go away, I had a whole 'must do' list, but at the very top of it was 'Make Jam'. I had picked some of the black currants from the garden and wanted to make good use of them. There are quite a lot still on the bushes which are, as yet, not quite ripe. When we get back, in a little over a week, they may or may not be ready for picking, but, whatever, I at least managed to fill a few of my recycled jars!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Before we go away, I had a whole 'must do' list, but at the very top of it was 'Make Jam'. I had picked some of the black currants from the garden and wanted to make good use of them. There are quite a lot still on the bushes which are, as yet, not quite ripe. When we get back, in a little over a week, they may or may not be ready for picking, but, whatever, I at least managed to fill a few of my recycled jars!


Homemade jam is the best. Now where's the scones and clotted cream?


----------



## Lurker 2

the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


Pizza looks great. I can smell it from here.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is a hefty fine for feeding the gulls. If you go to Aldeborough they have the best fish and chip shop in Suffolk at the top end of the High Street towards Oreford. Worth queuing for. :thumbup:


Yes, we saw the shop, and the queue! Decided to go for a crab salad at a restaurant instead! :?


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> Cheese and crackers before wine tasting.


Wine tasting


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> But homemade pizza is so much nicer. x


I agree totally- but I had been making them every Sunday (or rather every Saturday, for Sunday) for months on end- while Fale was home- and the cook does need days off!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, we saw the shop, and the queue! Decided to go for a crab salad at a restaurant instead! :?


I've just had crab salad this evening, bought the crab at a local market. Reminded me of having it in one of the pubs in Adeburgh.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Homemade jam is the best. Now where's the scones and clotted cream?


I love all the elements - scones, jam, clotted cream - just not together! Any two - perfection! All three - just too much!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Pizza looks great. I can smell it from here.


Mind you, so can I!!!!!! just waiting for it to cool a little and it can be breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> I love all the elements - scones, jam, clotted cream - just not together! Any two - perfection! All three - just too much!


I know where you are coming from. The only way I can manage a cream tea is to have one scone cream and jam instead of lunch!
Just had my version of Eaton mess - meringue, vanilla icrea cream, strawberries, rhubard, raspberries and a little cream.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> I've just had crab salad this evening, bought the crab at a local market. Reminded me of having it in one of the pubs in Adeburgh.


We have an annual excursion to Cromer, and a crab salad is an essential part of that outing. The Aldeburgh one came pretty close, I have to say!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you, so can I!!!!!! just waiting for it to cool a little and it can be breakfast, lunch and dinner![/quote
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Before we go away, I had a whole 'must do' list, but at the very top of it was 'Make Jam'. I had picked some of the black currants from the garden and wanted to make good use of them. There are quite a lot still on the bushes which are, as yet, not quite ripe. When we get back, in a little over a week, they may or may not be ready for picking, but, whatever, I at least managed to fill a few of my recycled jars!


I love your labels, too, blackcurrant jam or jelly is so delicious!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> We have an annual excursion to Cromer, and a crab salad is an essential part of that outing. The Aldeburgh one came pretty close, I have to say!


Well Cromer is synonamous with crab.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> The pizza looks wonderful! Happy Birthday,.


Thanks, Railyn! (smells good too)


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, so can I!!!!!! just waiting for it to cool a little and it can be breakfast, lunch and dinner![/quote
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like your combination for the Eton Mess!
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pond outside


Lovely pictures, thanks I feel like I'm their to.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Yummy :roll: quite nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> In the winery, smells lovely. 😏


 :-o OK!!! Tasting going on?????


----------



## Lurker 2

Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


Looks delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.


Hope there was not too much damage.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Pontuf said:


> I just blew off this morning. Glad it's Saturday.
> I have been knitting, reading the posts and pictures from Ohio, sipping coffee...
> 
> I just decided to do the same thing, Charlotte! Thanks for the pictures, Caren! I'd love to be browsing through the LYS, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hope there was not too much damage.


Seddon itself is rural, bit early to know if there has been damage! And the news broadcasts are very limited on Sundays!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


Still at the winery getting ready to head to Sam's


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon itself is rural, bit early to know if there has been damage! And the news broadcasts are very limited on Sundays!


Here's hoping things will be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Looks delicious.


I'll be able to tell you soon- it should be cool enough to cut into by now!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Still at the winery getting ready to head to Sam's


Are those bottles wrapped in white paper heading to Sam's too?


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Enjoy birthday girl! Pizza is my favorite food! It looks yummy!


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


It looks delicious! Nothing better than homemade pizza!


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Enjoy birthday girl! Pizza is my favorite food! It looks yummy!


I can now report that it is indeed yummy! thanks GrandmaDi!


----------



## Pontuf

Somehow we all knew it was going to be delicious! Bet many of us will be eating pizza tonight!

Happy Birthday sweet friend.

XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO O



Lurker 2 said:


> I can now report that it is indeed yummy! thanks GrandmaDi!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Somehow we all knew it was going to be delicious! Bet many of us will be eating pizza tonight!
> 
> Happy Birthday sweet friend.
> 
> XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO O


Thank you Charlotte and Pontuf, (and DH), Rufus and Ringo have now shared crust with me- in view of the high onion content they don't get the whole kaboodle!


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


That looks so good! Wish I could join you. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pontuf

One hour until show time!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
> the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


I hope the news will not be too bad. As with the events in Calgary, it will probably not merit a mention on the UK news, so I would know nothing about it were it not for reports on here. It can hardly be said that either KP or the Tea Party are trivial when they keep us so in touch with what is happening out there in the wider world. Christchurch dealt with the devastation with great dignity. I hope this smaller community will not have the same scale of destruction to contend with, but I am sure New Zealanders generally will rally round to their support if it proves to be needed.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Pontuf said:


> Somehow we all knew it was going to be delicious! Bet many of us will be eating pizza tonight!
> 
> Happy Birthday sweet friend.
> 
> XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO XO O


LOL... I was just thinking about making pizza. The power of suggestion is too much for me!


----------



## bettyirene

At Weight Watcher's - one average sized egg is 2 points.


----------



## Pontuf

knitter2 so nice to see you. we have missed you.

quote=knitter2]I have not seen you on KP in a long time. I always enjoy your "Tea Party". Your recipes are always good and interesting. Have I just not seen you or have you not had one lately? Good to see you again. Jane[/quote]


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Julie


Ditto jules, 
gonna jump in here, cause we are thinking on supper, go out, stay in and order hmmmmmmmmmmmm that is the question.
oh, wow i love lookin at the gang. hi pup and rookie, now did you actually do any sleeping or gab most of the nite.
no one would want to sleep in a room with me except bj cause he says i snore. hmpf :? 
sam is that heide next to you or a grand? i love the group shots, how much fun is all this. i am so excited for you, you know this is prob. gonna be long term relationships. :shock: 
purple, i love your flower pictures, i love especially the african violets, i love plants indoor and out, my gran we all say started us all out with green thumbs. we learned from her, she just could root and grow anything. she always had loads of the violets and rooted hers in water, i don't do good like that, but i can and just did root several plants for a cousin. i have african violets in my kit window. they do so much better there now, since i put in a new light fixture and it hangs low and i have a florescent bulb in it. kinda grow lite. 
we had another good shower earlier and its really thundering more now, but i think it will miss us. i got out earlier and used up all my free rain water i catch, i am glad i made the effort cause now i have more. 
ok, i am gonna go chill a while and see what we decide on. you guys hang in there and keep us caught up. thanks for taking the time to share the pictures with us.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> OH OH
> 
> What I meant was that I threw away all plans I had this morning and decided to sit and knit and watch pictures and posts from Ohio. Sorry if I said anything inappropriate..


Don't worry about it Charlotte, over here to blow off just means to pass wind! So what you said was funny not inappropriate.


----------



## KateB

Julie, I'm not a big fan of pizza, but that looks delicious - enjoy!!


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> Rookie, I sure hope you start to feel better quickly, hot tea with lemon usually helps me quite a bit. Hugs.
> 
> rookie my go to hot drink for a sore throat is hot tea and honey. feel better


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Ditto jules,
> 
> Thanks, Donna!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Don't worry about it Charlotte, over here to blow off just means to pass wind! So what you said was funny not inappropriate.


But I was waiting for Kate to notice!!! Sorry Kate!!!!


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday Julie! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> But I was waiting for Kate to notice!!! Sorry Kate!!!!


No problem, we obviously have the same sense of humour!


----------



## dollyclaire

Kathleendoris said:


> It is Saturday here, and across the Atlantic, but I think it must now be Sunday in NZ, so that means I can wish both Puplover and Julie Happy Birthday at the same time! I hope today will mark the start of much better times for both of you. Make the most of your special days and indulge in whatever will make you feel good. Leave the bad stuff for another day - it can wait!


Special birthday wishes from me too !


----------



## KateB

Started knitting my first attempt at an aran hoodie (guess who for!) last night and so far I've frogged it 3 times and tinked various bits. Please tell me it'll get easier before I give up! :shock:  :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Running late get knit a palooka Skype up...give me tip 6:30 pm EST
Sorry for delay
Gwen


----------



## melyn

Happy Birthday Julie and pup lover xxx


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> Have a wonderful time at the Knitapalooza, Sam, and please tell them all to keep those reports and pics coming!


May I add my best wishes for the great event. It must be one of the most anticipated of the year. I'll keep up to date occasionally as I'm off to the beekeeping summer school tomorrow, returning on Friday. Love to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Happy Birthday Julie and pup lover xxx


Thanks so much, Lyn!


----------



## Tessadele

Happy Birthday Julie. I tried to yell it at the KAP but there were too many people & I didn't like to be rude, then all of a sudden you were gone!

That pizza looks really good, wish I could grab a slice. I bet the dogs would love the strong fishy bits, I would.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234

I had a lovely conversation with Charlotte and Carol on skype. 

It is so nice to put faces with names. Also talked although couldn't see, with zoe, Margaret and lots of others.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Happy Birthday Julie. I tried to yell it at the KAP but there were too many people & I didn't like to be rude, then all of a sudden you were gone!
> 
> That pizza looks really good, wish I could grab a slice. I bet the dogs would love the strong fishy bits, I would.
> 
> Tessa


A friend of mine came to the door, and with all voices talking it was pretty difficult to be heard! One on one works for me! Thanks so much.
I have baggsed all the fishy bits at $5+ for a tiny jar, not even for my two would I share!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter
> The lumps are rocks rather than Whales or seals, is my guess.


It looks soooo cool...it's even warm inside with the air conditioning running. Our heat index has been 102 since about 10 am and it's now 6:30 pm....so tired of the heat and having the a/c running all day and most of the night. I dread seeing the electric bill....I may have to take out a loan to pay it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> OH OH
> 
> What I meant was that I threw away all plans I had this morning and decided to sit and knit and watch pictures and posts from Ohio. Sorry if I said anything inappropriate..


I, for one, knew exactly what you meant...I basically blew most of the day away. A little knitting...but mostly just vegetating and zoning out on dvr'ed tv shows!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It looks soooo cool...it's even warm inside with the air conditioning running. Our heat index has been 102 since about 10 am and it's now 6:30 pm....so tired of the heat and having the a/c running all day and most of the night. I dread seeing the electric bill....I may have to take out a loan to pay it!
> JuneK


I am not sure how they measure this heat index I hear people mention


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
> the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


So glad you are safe, Julie. But I imagine with all those quakes and aftershocks even people not in the immediate area get nervous!! I know I really would be!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

They do some adjustment with the temperature and humidity to get the heat index, or the realfeel as it's called on our local stations. Same as wind chill in winter, only no notice of humidity taken then. Our realfeel last week went to 107 at least.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure how they measure this heat index I hear people mention


It's the actual air temperature and then the humidity added. When the humidity is over 70%, on hot days it's almost always a heat index that usually feels about 10 degrees hotter than the actual air temp. I know there is a way to figure it exactly but it escapes me if I ever knew! And I know my explanation was really iffy...but best I could do at explaining.
JuenK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I, for one, knew exactly what you meant...I basically blew most of the day away. A little knitting...but mostly just vegetating and zoning out on dvr'ed tv shows!
> JuneK


Well down here, and in Scotland it means to pass wind!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad you are safe, Julie. But I imagine with all those quakes and aftershocks even people not in the immediate area get nervous!! I know I really would be!
> JuneK


a lot of Christchurch people don't register quakes under about 4 on the Richter scale, any longer- but Wellington people have been rather nervous about these shocks, although it is not dorectly the fault line that they sit on.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> They do some adjustment with the temperature and humidity to get the heat index, or the realfeel as it's called on our local stations. Same as wind chill in winter, only no notice of humidity taken then. Our realfeel last week went to 107 at least.


Sounds a sensible measure to have!


----------



## pammie1234

When I say, "blow off" it means I have ignored or not done something. For instance, I blew off my 10:00 class. I'm sure there are other meanings that would be inappropriate to discuss!


----------



## Designer1234

I just signed off skype -- It made my head spin. I would rather talk one on one - but it was nice to hear from everyone and I have a lot more
'contacts' now which is nice. 

It sounds as if everyone is getting ready to eat there. Gwen said the weather was great. It also sounds as if you had some great gift bags- I know Gwen put a lot of time and preparation on the get together. 

I had a great day and am glad I got home in time to meet Charlotte in person, Kaye, Carol, Cathy, and some of the people who were there.

I am not sure when you will be heading home -- Maybe you could drop in and let us know when you are on the road again. 

I am a bit weary from the drive yesterday and also I did some baking and a load of clothes from our trip. Going to put up my feet and work on a 7 hour toddlers' sweater for one of my neighbours little one. 

So nice to see everyone. Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.
> 
> I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


Gorgeous.... LOVE the color on the rose and the ruffles on the African Violet....


----------



## margewhaples

Julie: What is pass....? MARGE.


----------



## flockie

Julie, I sure hope you enjoyed your birthday treat. Happy Birthday, dear Lady! 

Flockie


----------



## Dreamweaver

margewhaples said:


> Jynx: The second or reversal surgery usually is much less uncomfortable. Full recovery to pre-surgery may take as long as a year or two( this is why you are still uncomfortable from the first) however approx six wks is required to get to the point that the complications of surgery are usually in the past and there is no further likelihood of danger. Recovery is quicker because this time there is no inflammatory process at work if surgery is properly
> timed and all complications avoided if possible. You will do very well in all likelyhood. The faster you get up and exercise without
> lifting the more you walk in the recovery period the faster you will heal, particularly in view of your respiratory problems. After surgery avoid gassy foods,cabbage, beans, brussel sprouts and cabbage etc. for a while as these tend to give you more discomfort. Also can lead to obstructions until healing s complete. Marlark Marge ( 7 surgeries later I've learned a lot.)


Thanks or all that Marge..... I know I will do much better because of the lack of septic conditions. I am almost 3 months out from the first surgery (5-5) and have been walking and doing some chair exercises for quite sometime... I'm pretty active... but wound Dr. is against any muscle involvement just yet while surgeon is fine with it...... I'm just trying to strike a happy medium. I was careful about food at first and still pay attention but have very little problems with diet.... My main problem is with stoma opening and feeding under wafer....

DD did explain to me that I only get one shot at this reversal... and I do know that it is major surgery and want the Dr. to be comfortable with timing. I was just disappointed because HE picked the date. The original surgeon said I had a lot of inflammation and would not even talk to me for 5 months to do surgery in 6... HE then talked to this Dr. and that is when everything changed.... and I think it is his sour grapes at losing the reversal surgery rather than a real medical necessity.... I don't want to take unrealistic chances.. but know heart is fine and hate paying for all these precautionary tests that COULD be done in hospital the day before surgery and that would make them all covered under hospital insurance instead of me having to pay..... I will definitely jump through all the hoops, just disappointed as I had planned some other things around the original surgery date and now have to reschedule things and come up with more $$$$...

I really appreciate your input, as you have learned so much the hard way. My biggest problem will be the anxiety over the nose tube but I do understand why it is necessary.. just can't overcome my phobias... As long as he is aware and uses appropriate drugs to overcome that obstacle, I'll be fine..... (BTW.... even with the lung cancer, before, during and now... never had a breathing issue..... In fact, I take no medications for that, have had no breathing tests and always have 98% or better oxygen absorption.... I do a lot of deep breathing and just hate having tube taking up half my breathing mechanism... not to mention the throat irritation and the fact that I hate ANYTHING foreign in my body.... I know I need it.... just have to learn how to live through it......)

I am hoping you being back on today means that your computer woes are over..... Still worried that you can't get the medical issues resolved sooner...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


You both look wonderful to me.... Rookie, so sorry that cold and talking have turned to laryngitis... but do be careful so as not to cause permanent damage to vocal chords... (Start a good game of charades tonight.... you will be the star!!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Why, Hilary, How kind of you to remember! Have not been at all sure if you were still following us!


I know, with the time differences, your day is almost over but HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hope this is just the start of a wonderful new year....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


I know a few of those lovely faces. Is that Sam's gorgeous granddaughter sitting next to him???? Looks like she is having a good time... Love all the smiles...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I too am directionally challenged, I make sure I park in approximately the same area everytime I go to the store, in San Antonio, when going to Rolling Oaks Mall, I always parked by the same set of doors going in through Foleys/Macy's so that I could remember where I parked, no fun wandering completely around a building not remembering where you parked. lol. :x


I park at Macy's, the door by the jewelry.... Have done it for years..... I'd rather wander around the mall looking for the right door than the parking lot/lots looking for the right car!!!!!

(Always wanted to do my hair a real dark copper red..... love the new colors that fade out so fast so a BIG MISTAKE doesn't last forever.....


----------



## margewhaples

Julie: Now that is the way to celebrate a special day, but I know that you must miss Fale so. The pizza looked scrumptious. My best as always.
How exciting for all of you who are able to go to SAm's first Kap. How many of us were able to attend in total?
I would die for a chance to see that much yarn in one place.
My yarn for the sweater arrived ( not quite the orchid I wished but still OK I guess. It is really a med lavender,called grape by Caren. As I suspected the color not true to the pictures. However anything purple goes.
Can someone send us a list of everyone at the Kap.
kl? Gwennie we really need to congratulate you on all your work and efforts to get this up and on. Nana Caron the pictures are fabulous and are whetting all with the appetite for future such events. 
Daralene so glad that you were able to go.
I am finally back up on feet and took the bus to the mall
today very insecure about my balance and footing, but since it was not a lot of walking and gave me a chance to pick up the things that I needed for the rest of the month. I think I am living off popsicles. The swelling has receded in my salivary area, but perhaps the passage remains blocked as there remains some problem with my mouth continually dry and some difficulty occasionally swallowing if the food is dry I must have water or fluid to insure
the completion of swallowing.
I missed the Advisary meeting but had a conference call with the board members prior and put forth the suggestion that housing be one of the goals for this years agenda. Many seniors are living in substandard housing that does not
fulfil their needs and there is no subsidized housing available as the waiting lists are four or five years behind. I made the point that this could shut out an entire
generation of seniors. We are also compiling a resource 
guide. We went to Panera's for lunch: wild rice and chicken soup, 1/2 if /blt avacado with cola and coffee for me. The soup is fantastic, satisfying and my friends so 
helpful to me. Best wishes for Julie and pup or is it Charlotte who are celebrating today.
Signing off for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> More photos.


Fabulous store... I am seeing so many yummy colors. Bet the owner was happy to see *this* group.... Keep Defiance Green!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I am SOOO tired of this 100 plus heat index...it's really pitiful when the real temp is only 89 but it feel like 101!!
> I'm ready to complain about cold weather!!!
> JuneK


Me too because I can complain from under the yarn project sitting on lap or the afghan wrapped around or the shrug that I'm wearing...... Hard to be taken seriously when sitting around in a bare minimum of clothing and sweating profusely with dripping hair and running make-up.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pond outside


Nothing goes better with yarn than wine....... Looks lovely!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


YUM YUM


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kathleendoris said:


> Before we go away, I had a whole 'must do' list, but at the very top of it was 'Make Jam'. I had picked some of the black currants from the garden and wanted to make good use of them. There are quite a lot still on the bushes which are, as yet, not quite ripe. When we get back, in a little over a week, they may or may not be ready for picking, but, whatever, I at least managed to fill a few of my recycled jars!


Delicious....and the Tea Party goes on all week... from Friday to Friday....


----------



## gagesmom

Just checking in, home from work. Wishing I had skype


----------



## AZ Sticks

What great pictures! And what a great time.... I don't know which wall I like better - the one covered with wine or the one covered yarn! Sorry I missed the Skype... I had t-storms and had all electronics unplugged. I am so happy for all of you and this adventure. Happy birthday to pup and to lurker and here's to a better year ahead. Luv to all - AZ


----------



## gagesmom

It is a hard choice which wall is better. Too bad they couldn't wine taste while at the yarn store. Would have been the best of both worlds.


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> It is a hard choice which wall is better. Too bad they couldn't wine taste while at the yarn store. Would have been the best of both worlds.


Great minds!!!


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Making my mouth water! Enjoy Julie!


----------



## Dreamweaver

margewhaples said:


> I am finally back up on feet and took the bus to the mall
> today very insecure about my balance and footing, but since it was not a lot of walking and gave me a chance to pick up the things that I needed for the rest of the month. I think I am living off popsicles. The swelling has receded in my salivary area, but perhaps the passage remains blocked as there remains some problem with my mouth continually dry and some difficulty occasionally swallowing if the food is dry I must have water or fluid to insure
> the completion of swallowing.Marlark Marge.


Slow and steady wins the race... Just glad you were able to get out and take care of business.....


----------



## martina

I-knit in London has an alcohol licence so you can have wine and knit!


----------



## Spider

Happy b-day to the birthday girls.
Greetings to all who are home like me having fun looking at the fun pictures, and greetings to all who are at Sams. Looks as if Gwen planned quite a trip for all. That yarn store was bigger than any I have been in. What a fun stop and there isn't much that can beat a wine tasting. 
The pizza looked wonderful, love pizza of any kind. Especially homemade.
Will keep looking for pictures. Safe travels when everyone leaves for home.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I just signed off skype -- It made my head spin. I would rather talk one on one - but it was nice to hear from everyone and I have a lot more
> 'contacts' now which is nice.
> 
> It sounds as if everyone is getting ready to eat there. Gwen said the weather was great. It also sounds as if you had some great gift bags- I know Gwen put a lot of time and preparation on the get together.
> 
> I had a great day and am glad I got home in time to meet Charlotte in person, Kaye, Carol, Cathy, and some of the people who were there.
> 
> I am not sure when you will be heading home -- Maybe you could drop in and let us know when you are on the road again.
> 
> I am a bit weary from the drive yesterday and also I did some baking and a load of clothes from our trip. Going to put up my feet and work on a 7 hour toddlers' sweater for one of my neighbours little one.
> 
> So nice to see everyone. Shirley


Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol!


----------



## Sandy

Great pictures Caren. Someone needs to coordinate all the photos that are being taken this weekend (from phones and cameras) and put them all on a disc so we could all have access to copies of them. With all the identities as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> When I say, "blow off" it means I have ignored or not done something. For instance, I blew off my 10:00 class. I'm sure there are other meanings that would be inappropriate to discuss!


What it means up here too! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol!


Yes, we did!!!! and had a wonderful discussion amongst ourselves. Of course Sam's grandsons kept popping in and out but *sigh* they were not so trainable to be spies for us!

Bentley was a darling! Everything was great when they remembered us hanging out in Heidi's bathroom. I don't think I ever spent so much time in one before all at once time! hahaha Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, we did!!!! and had a wonderful discussion amongst ourselves. Of course Sam's grandsons kept popping in and out but *sigh* they were not so trainable to be spies for us!
> 
> Bentley was a darling! Everything was great when they remembered us hanging out in Heidi's bathroom. I don't think I ever spent so much time in one before all at once time! hahaha Zoe


LOLOLOL!!! Me neither! But we sure had a good time in there. Sam's going to have to give the boys lessons on how to be a good spy. lol. And I can't believe how big Bentley is already, wow!!


----------



## Poledra65

Well good night all you party animals,  I have to be up and out of the house by 430am so am heading to bed. Everyone have a great night or afternoon wherever you are. Hugs and love to all. 
Be safe.
Think I'm going to tackle this one soon, don't know for who or why, but it's so darn cute. 
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=1618&lang=en


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Are those bottles wrapped in white paper heading to Sam's too?


Yes they sure are. They have some pretty good tasting wines. Mu favorite one was rhubarb and an ice wine. mmmmm very good.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Kaye wasn't that fun!
Zoe and I were on the whole 5 hours. So many friends stopped by . It was fun.. Kaye how did your pulled pork turn out? yummy i am sure. now I'm craving pulled pork, have a safe trip to Denver tomorrow and catch some pretty fish!

Pontuf



py=Poledra65]Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Kaye wasn't that fun!
Zoe and I were on the whole 5 hours. So many friends stopped by . It was fun.. Kaye how did your pulled pork turn out? yummy i am sure. now I'm craving pulled pork, have a safe trip to Denver tomorrow and catch some pretty fish!

Pontuf



py=Poledra65]Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Kaye wasn't that fun!
Zoe and I were on the whole 5 hours. So many friends stopped by . It was fun.. Kaye how did your pulled pork turn out? yummy i am sure. now I'm craving pulled pork, have a safe trip to Denver tomorrow and catch some pretty fish!

Pontuf



py=Poledra65]Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

midnight - what a day - nonstop conversations all day - I skipped the winery and came home and took a power nap - I don't do well in the heat and humidity. the yarn shop a/c could not keep up with so many people there at one time.

it is so fun meeting face to face those that we have been talking to online. 

more food than you can believe - they must have been thinking to feed the third army also. lol

you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.

very fun skyping - 

and I am going to bed - two mornings of having to get up for a 8:30 breakfast. my body wonders what is going on. lol

I will try and catch up tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Kaye wasn't that fun!
Zoe and I were on the whole 5 hours. So many friends stopped by . It was fun.. Kaye how did your pulled pork turn out? yummy i am sure. now I'm craving pulled pork, have a safe trip to Denver tomorrow and catch some pretty fish!

Pontuf



py=Poledra65]Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol![/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're right!!



Pontuf said:


> I think Rookie is on the right with blonde hair and glasses. And Puplover is far left in blue print blouse


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I-knit in London has an alcohol licence so you can have wine and knit!


I must check it out next time I'm over.

I will post more photos tomorrow, have to charge the phone. I let the battery die,   Had a blast posting photos hope it made you feel like you were there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was there and loved the place!!



martina said:


> I-knit in London has an alcohol licence so you can have wine and knit!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, am only up to page 9... Had a great time on Skype today via knitapalooza! How amazing that we could all talk together (once i updated to the latest version i even had video).
Thank you so much to gwen for allowing this to happen. Ok now back to catching up and seeing what you all have been up to


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted another glorious image of the Kaikoura mountains in Winter
> The lumps are rocks rather than Whales or seals, is my guess.


  What a great image, blue blue water with blue sky and the lovely white peaks inbetween.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


Oh look at you all! How wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

I'm sorry my last post kept repeating itself. That's never happened before! IPad!

Zoe and Kaye, great hanging out with you guys in the bathroom! That was really fun! Did anyone ever flush that toilet? LOL
Yep I agree Sam's DGS are not spy material! . Such cute kids! And Bentley is so big and such a good baby.

I had a great time this afternoon! 

Safe journeys home for all.
Loved talking and seeing everyone!


XO
Charlotte/Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree

A very busy day and very tired, but wanted to get my Happy Birthdays in to Julie....wonderful that I could deliver the birthday hug in person to Pup Lover and wish that I could do the same with you....although with this cough and laryngitis, you're probably glad that I'm not anywhere around to spread the germs.
Hope it was a good one dear lady and that the rest of this year and next are full of great adventures.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Julie: What is pass....? MARGE.


if I have you right - it is when you have a bit much gas in your system- can happen to all of us!


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, you may know the St Paulas as African Violets.


My african violets are not that pretty will have to look for a different variety.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> Julie, I sure hope you enjoyed your birthday treat. Happy Birthday, dear Lady!
> 
> Flockie


I am just heating it up for my dinner- it is delicious- Thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Julie, hope you enjoyed that, it looks delicious and very yummy and moorish.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I know, with the time differences, your day is almost over but HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hope this is just the start of a wonderful new year....


Yes we are late afternoon now! I sure hope this coming year is a better one! Thanks!


----------



## Pontuf

Cathy. It was so much fun hanging out with you today!

XO

PONTUF

quote=sugarsugar]Hi everyone, am only up to page 9... Had a great time on Skype today via knitapalooza! How amazing that we could all talk together (once i updated to the latest version i even had video).
Thank you so much to gwen for allowing this to happen. Ok now back to catching up and seeing what you all have been up to [/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Caren. You are just the best for posting the pictures! Feels
> like we are a part of this very special day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Being so far away, I have heard some of the preparations Gwen was making, and DH- I think the standard has been set very high!


I, too, had some idea of the preparations Gwen, and DH, put into this weekend. It looks like it has gone exceedingly well and everyone had good time. Now am wondering what the airfare is to get to the next one.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is what a trailer is in English English, too. I thought an RV or a camper was what we call a camper van - anything from an old VW to a Winnebago. A caravan is a tin box we tow behind a car - like an Airstream, although not so grand. Oh, doesn't it get complicated when we THINK we speak the same language!


Here's another one, a camper van or trailer, which is a box trailer with a framable foldup canvas tent on top, usually big enough to fit a double mattress and 2 adults in comfort. The tent section folds out for use and is quick and easy to do so.


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to let everyone know that I got home around midnight from Sam's house. I had a much less eventful drive home than the drive there. It was raining fairly hard when I left home and continued to rain really hard, but about 20 miles from home, it rained even harder & started to hail pea sized hail. Luckily, that only lasted 5 minutes, and the rest of the drive was okay.

It was lots of fun meeting my friend Ceili but then meeting all the other people, too. Gwen & Marianne really outdid themselves. I walked away with so many goodies I lost count. The yarn shop was expensive. I bought 10 skeins of cobalt blue yarn for an Aran sweater that's a wool blend & wonderfully soft & the pattern & 2 skeins of a mohair blend for a scarf.

From there, Ceili & I got lost going to the winery, but we chatted the whole way there, so it was fine. The wine tasting was yummy, and I even bought a bottle of rhubarb wine. From there, we couldn't find Sam's house even though we drove by it 3 times. Somehow we finally found it. It was so much fun getting to know people even better, and the food was fabulous. I really appreciated that I could eat nearly everything there even though I'm allergic to cow's milk. 

Bentley's gifts were all gorgeous. Angora1 really outdid herself. I had to clean out a closet recently, and found a UFO. It was a stuffed animal made out of camouflage yarn with head & body & ears attached. I found 3 of the 4 limbs, so I stuffed the 2 arms & attached them. I tried to do a face, but gave up. It didn't need a face because it was so cute without it. Anyhow, I'm glad that people liked it.

The yarn swap was fabulous, too. There was really nice stuff in there. I found the two sizes of circular needles I need to knit the above mentioned sweater & some Lion Homespun that will make lovely prayer shawls. The white elephant event was fun, too. It was fun to see Gwen get exactly what she wanted from Ceili.

I had a great time, but it's time for bed. Good night, all!


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> With my usual impeccable poor timing, I shall in all probability be missing much of the fun this week. How long does the KAP go on for? I am sure for those of you involved, it will seem like only a few hours, but in Earth time, is it a weekend or a week?
> 
> Tomorrow, we set off for our annual family campn
> 
> Enjoy your camping trip :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll be posting the finished result, too , so I don't end up feeling too lonely- this time last year Fale was in Australia, too. Someone has bad timing!- last year I bought in my pizza- this time I am on limited funds!!!!!!!


Ahh but home made is so much tastier as you control exactly what is put on and how much. It lets you take healthier options than ready made.


----------



## sugarsugar

Aran said:


> I had a great time, but it's time for bed. Good night, all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Julie: Now that is the way to celebrate a special day, but I know that you must miss Fale so. The pizza looked scrumptious. My best as always...
> Best wishes for Julie and pup or is it Charlotte who are celebrating today.
> Signing off for now. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marge, it has been a good day, other than that Bronwen is out, so I have not had a chance to talk with her. The dogs shared the crust of my last slice of Pizza, with the onion carefully scraped off. The other birthday girl on American time is Pup lover! (Dawn) Hope things continue to improve for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> YUM YUM


It has been!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And again Happy Birthday.. I hope you had a good day. ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> What great pictures! And what a great time.... I don't know which wall I like better - the one covered with wine or the one covered yarn! Sorry I missed the Skype... I had t-storms and had all electronics unplugged. I am so happy for all of you and this adventure. Happy birthday to pup and to lurker and here's to a better year ahead. Luv to all - AZ


Thanks AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Making my mouth water! Enjoy Julie!


Thanks Sandy! the dogs reckon it pretty good too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Happy b-day to the birthday girls.
> Greetings to all who are home like me having fun looking at the fun pictures, and greetings to all who are at Sams. Looks as if Gwen planned quite a trip for all. That yarn store was bigger than any I have been in. What a fun stop and there isn't much that can beat a wine tasting.
> The pizza looked wonderful, love pizza of any kind. Especially homemade.
> Will keep looking for pictures. Safe travels when everyone leaves for home.


Thanks Spider- hope your weather is getting more bearable!


----------



## Marikayknits

Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


Julie, that looks very tasty! I hope you are having a great birthday.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
> the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


Oh dear, hope there are only minimal injuries at the worst. Also hope that no one is left homeless as we go into winter. Calming energy being sent that way.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Yes there is a hefty fine for feeding the gulls. If you go to Aldeborough they have the best fish and chip shop in Suffolk at the top end of the High Street towards Oreford. Worth queuing for. :thumbup:


 :shock: Gosh that is a big fine. We are still allowed to feed them here..... at least where i am we are.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.
> 
> sam


Prayers coming for you both!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> What a great image, blue blue water with blue sky and the lovely white peaks inbetween.


It is a very beautiful spot!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Homemade jam is the best. Now where's the scones and clotted cream?


 :thumbup: Oooh yes please!


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Still at the winery getting ready to head to Sam's


Looks like almost as much was spent at the winery as at the yarn store. Enjoy it when you have it.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> A very busy day and very tired, but wanted to get my Happy Birthdays in to Julie....wonderful that I could deliver the birthday hug in person to Pup Lover and wish that I could do the same with you....although with this cough and laryngitis, you're probably glad that I'm not anywhere around to spread the germs.
> Hope it was a good one dear lady and that the rest of this year and next are full of great adventures.


Pity Sunday is my busy day- we were still sorting issues with Skype when I had to leave. Perhaps, Rookie you could give Pup lover a belated hug from me- and thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, hope you enjoyed that, it looks delicious and very yummy and moorish.


It is!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
> the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


Am glad you not there too! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Seddon, which is just to the South of Blenheim in the South Island has just had a 'severe' M5.8 earthquake- rather than an aftershock to the 5.7 quake they had a couple of days ago-Not yet the Wellington Fault, but will have been felt in the Capital- After Christchurch, people are noticeably more jittery.
> the region has had at least 30 aftershocks just this morning. Glad I am not down that way at the moment!


Am glad you not there too! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I, too, had some idea of the preparations Gwen, and DH, put into this weekend. It looks like it has gone exceedingly well and everyone had good time. Now am wondering what the airfare is to get to the next one.


mmmm I'll have to pass on that one!


----------



## sugarsugar

bettyirene said:


> At Weight Watcher's - one average sized egg is 2 points.


Hi there and welcome.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.
> 
> sam


Gwen and Marianne I'm sending prayers and healing energy your way. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, we did!!!! and had a wonderful discussion amongst ourselves. Of course Sam's grandsons kept popping in and out but *sigh* they were not so trainable to be spies for us!
> 
> Bentley was a darling! Everything was great when they remembered us hanging out in Heidi's bathroom. I don't think I ever spent so much time in one before all at once time! hahaha Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> midnight - what a day - nonstop conversations all day -
> 
> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.
> 
> You take it easy Sam.
> Now Marianne you keep your eye on that finger... have you used any bubble wrap yet?
> Oh dear Gwen.. back problems.. no good.. be careful and i hope it eases up quickly.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely conversation with Charlotte and Carol on skype.
> 
> It is so nice to put faces with names. Also talked although couldn't see, with zoe, Margaret and lots of others.


Wasn't it, now have faces to put with 5mmdpns, sugarsugar and Charlotte. When it first came up had vocal for Gwen, a male, some others but not all. Had to go for breakfast with mum and when I came back, the video was going. :thumbup: :thumbup: Now have some on my contacts and will slowly work on others as I get familiar with their names and avatars.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Cathy. It was so much fun hanging out with you today!
> 
> XO
> 
> PONTUF
> 
> quote=sugarsugar]Hi everyone, am only up to page 9... Had a great time on Skype today via knitapalooza! How amazing that we could all talk together (once i updated to the latest version i even had video).
> Thank you so much to gwen for allowing this to happen. Ok now back to catching up and seeing what you all have been up to


[/quote]

It sure was.. but i dont now have your skype name. :-( If you like me to have it can you pm it to me?


----------



## gagesmom

martina said:


> I-knit in London has an alcohol licence so you can have wine and knit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Wow what an action packed day you all had. Healing energy on the way from Canada. Make sure that finger doesn't get infected and Hoping your back is better soon.


----------



## Pontuf

Sure. I pm'd you

XO
Pontuf

quote=sugarsugar]It sure was.. but i dont now have your skype name. :-( If you like me to have it can you pm it to me?[/quote]


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol!


And I popped in and out as I could, currently getting house ready for landlord inspection, 1/4ly spring clean and finishing off some charity projects as well as one ripple jumper for a KP workshop. Have finished of 3 toilet bags and washed material for some more, finished off a ruffled scarf and two baby balls. Now working between ruffle jumper and blanket square for blanket for charity. When have these done, will get stuck into blanket squares for swap.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm I'll have to pass on that one!


Honestly Julie, me too. Mainly curious about it. Having just started a 16 hour week work, it may not be possible unless knitapalooza goes on for a few years. Somehow, I think you would rather be with Fale.

birthday {{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

And this week, so far, all caught up. Will have to see how I keep up when everyone is home again.

Sam, take it easy for a few days. Gwen, naughty of you not to say anything about hurting yourself again. Perhaps a bubble wrap girdle for you will help. Marianne, take care of that finger. Healing energy coming your way.

:-D I made it back onto skype this morning in time to see Bentley. Happy me, he is just so cute.


----------



## TNS

Wow, what an exciting time you've all been having at Sam's, and on Skype. ThankYou NanaCaren, Puplover et al for the series of photos - great to see you all, nearly as good as being there! Sorry to hear that Gwen and Marianne are suffering after putting in all this hard work. Hope you are both feeling better by morning.
I heard lots of the Skype chatter, and got a few images intermittently. Again it was good to see/ hear from everyone. At least I can 'hear' some of your voices when reading your posts now. 
Julie, hope you could enjoy your birthday- pizza looked delicious and made me hungry to look at it. Fingers crossed for good outcome with the 'dog ladies'. The NZ earthquakes made it to the early morning news here but no more than a sentence. At least we are kept informed on KTP.
Another warm day ahead for the UK. We had thunder storms last night, but its drying out now (guernsey) but still misty over the sea so the fog horns are sounding. I'm off to get the coffee on now, so Cheerie. Lin (chiswell on Skype)


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Wow, what an exciting time you've all been having at Sam's, and on Skype. ThankYou NanaCaren, Puplover et al for the series of photos - great to see you all, nearly as good as being there! Sorry to hear that Gwen and Marianne are suffering after putting in all this hard work. Hope you are both feeling better by morning.
> I heard lots of the Skype chatter, and got a few images intermittently. Again it was good to see/ hear from everyone. At least I can 'hear' some of your voices when reading your posts now.
> Julie, hope you could enjoy your birthday- pizza looked delicious and made me hungry to look at it. Fingers crossed for good outcome with the 'dog ladies'. The NZ earthquakes made it to the early morning news here but no more than a sentence. At least we are kept informed on KTP.
> Another warm day ahead for the UK. We had thunder storms last night, but its drying out now (guernsey) but still misty over the sea so the fog horns are sounding. I'm off to get the coffee on now, so Cheerie. Lin (chiswell on Skype)


Not so long ago the Seddon earthquakes came in at a 6.5 shock- this means Supermarket shelves lose their top shelf contents- serious swaying of light fixtures- in this case I believe there was rolling of the ground, and pictures falling off the walls- there will be an update on the news shortly- I just hope it does not extend up to the Wellington Fault I am going to have to go back to catch up on postings- we are waiting for 'Call the Mid Wife' to start (Series 2). (in ten minutes)


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cooler Surrey. Slightly late this morning as I had to sort out my DDs guinea pigs who are here on holiday. Can't believe just how much work three little creatures involve.

Anyway hope everyone in Defiance had a good day yesterday and managed to get some sleep.

Hugs to everyone.

Flowers for today - these are from the Flower Show


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> My african violets are not that pretty will have to look for a different variety.


Tghese ones are double frilly. Our local garden centre has lots of different ones and I have to stop myself buying more.


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> I-knit in London has an alcohol licence so you can have wine and knit!


I've been there. It is a great store and they do their own hand dyed yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cooler Surrey. Slightly late this morning as I had to sort out my DDs guinea pigs who are here on holiday. Can't believe just how much work three little creatures involve.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone in Defiance had a good day yesterday and managed to get some sleep.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> Flowers for today - these are from the Flower Show


Beautiful flowers! I found pine needles an excellent litter for guinea pigs, with a natural deodorant factor! but I guess it is a matter of what you have to hand, just think how good the results are for the garden!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they sure are. They have some pretty good tasting wines. Mu favorite one was rhubarb and an ice wine. mmmmm very good.


Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

the report is that one person has been injured in the 6.5 Quake- there is structural damage- but not as serious as we had in the Christchurch February 2011. But for people in highrise apartments it has been a scary experience- with some reports of ceilings collapsing, and people stuck in lifts. the next news broadcast will be in 7 minutes time.

Edit, 4 people were hospitalised, two have been discharged. Some without water some without power. The Rail system has been shut down while bridges and lines are inspected. The Airport has been re-opened but flights have been cancelled- so travel plans are disrupted.
There has been an after shock 4.7 about ten minutes ago- at least one house around Seddon has been badly damaged- one man had his TV fall on his head! Wellington University will be closed tomorrow until the buildings can be inspected. More to be broadcast in the morning news programme.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful flowers! I found pine needles an excellent litter for guinea pigs, with a natural deodorant factor! but I guess it is a matterof what you have to hand, just think how good the results are for the garden!


We do have a lot of pine trees round here, but I don't think I'll be going out to collect them - too much knitting to do. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> We do have a lot of pine trees round here, but I don't think I'll be going out to collect them - too much knitting to do. xx


I used enjoy the walk to collect them! Got me away from the house- I was a machine knitter largely at the time!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


I did that once making apple cider what a mess it was to clean up. Grant was a baby at the time, the glass was even in his pram. I was glad he was not in there at the time.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Yes Kaye wasn't that fun!
> Zoe and I were on the whole 5 hours. So many friends stopped by . It was fun.. Kaye how did your pulled pork turn out? yummy i am sure. now I'm craving pulled pork, have a safe trip to Denver tomorrow and catch some pretty fish!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> It came out great, thanks. I tried to stay on, but it kicked me off and said it was trying to retreive call but noone on Gwens side to accept call.
> Oh well, It was a blast anyway. lol
> 
> py=Poledra65]Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol!


[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, as it's 415am here, we are hitting the road to Denver, oh how I need a coffee stop on the way!! Have a great day all...and everyone traveling anywhere, even just down the road, stay safe. Marianne and Gwen, and all others that are in pain or overdid it, rest and take er easy. See you all this evening sometime. 
Hugs and Love.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Well, as it's 415am here, we are hitting the road to Denver, oh how I need a coffee stop on the way!! Have a great day all...and everyone traveling anywhere, even just down the road, stay safe. Marianne and Gwen, and all others that are in pain or overdid it, rest and take er easy. See you all this evening sometime.
> Hugs and Love.


you too, stay safe :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I did that once making apple cider what a mess it was to clean up. Grant was a baby at the time, the glass was even in his pram. I was glad he was not in there at the time.


Very lucky he wasnt!
Good morning. I bet you all had a ball last night. Thanks for posting photos, it has been great seeing everything so far... and of course on skype too. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> :-o OK!!! Tasting going on?????


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Along with some buying to take home and enjoy. :-D :-D


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I must check it out next time I'm over.
> 
> I will post more photos tomorrow, have to charge the phone. I let the battery die,   Had a blast posting photos hope it made you feel like you were there.


It did! Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Caren, I have to agree with those who are enjoying your photos very much. Since I had no idea this was going to happen, I'm just happy that I can keep up with the activities and see everybody. They're great pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar

Last episode of A Place to Call Home on in a minute. Season one finished. If you ever get to watch it, its pretty good. A new Aussie series.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> midnight - what a day - nonstop conversations all day - I skipped the winery and came home and took a power nap - I don't do well in the heat and humidity. the yarn shop a/c could not keep up with so many people there at one time.
> 
> it is so fun meeting face to face those that we have been talking to online.
> 
> more food than you can believe - they must have been thinking to feed the third army also. lol
> 
> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.
> 
> very fun skyping -
> 
> and I am going to bed - two mornings of having to get up for a 8:30 breakfast. my body wonders what is going on. lol
> 
> I will try and catch up tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Prayers going up . Sorry to hear Gwen, and Marianne, are under the weather. Hope today brings healing for all, and that the heat is not as bad. Enjoy everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I must check it out next time I'm over.
> 
> I will post more photos tomorrow, have to charge the phone. I let the battery die,   Had a blast posting photos hope it made you feel like you were there.


I myself can't thank you enough, and it did make me feel a part.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon / evening all will post more of yesterday after breakfast this morning. However will post breakfast group as it happens as my phone is now fully charged. We are meeting at 8:30 ish at Applebees for our farewell until next time. Photos too follow. I am glad everyone is enjoying being there virtually with us. )


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cooler Surrey. Slightly late this morning as I had to sort out my DDs guinea pigs who are here on holiday. Can't believe just how much work three little creatures involve.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone in Defiance had a good day yesterday and managed to get some sleep.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> Flowers for today - these are from the Flower Show


Thanks, just in time, have my coffee, and now flowers, the start of a beautiful day. Pray all are feeling better to day then yesterday. Looks like rain today but that could be a good thing, cool off may be. Blessing to all.
:-D


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too because I can complain from under the yarn project sitting on lap or the afghan wrapped around or the shrug that I'm wearing...... Hard to be taken seriously when sitting around in a bare minimum of clothing and sweating profusely with dripping hair and running make-up.


And even if you take off so many clothes you'd be indecent in public, you still aren't cool. That's why my father hated summer. Of course, this was before air conditioning. He said he could always put on enough to be fairly warm in winter but could never take off enough to be cool in summer!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

Could somebody explain about bubble wrap for me? Wrapping oneself, I mean.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cooler Surrey. Slightly late this morning as I had to sort out my DDs guinea pigs who are here on holiday. Can't believe just how much work three little creatures involve.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone in Defiance had a good day yesterday and managed to get some sleep.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> Flowers for today - these are from the Flower Show


Thanks, Purple, for my morning fix of flowers....lovely as always. Love those pinkish lilies!
Wish it were slightly cooler here today but still in the mid-90's with 'feel-like' temperatures of over 100 F....so tired of it. Hope we get a little of that rain the weather people continue to talk about!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


OH!!! YUCK! I can imagine that was a right mess!! I once opened a 2-liter bottle of soda (soft drink) and when I loosened the cap, it exploded upwards...had pink soft drink on my kitchen ceiling....It was Diet Cherry 7-Up!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

wannabear said:


> Could somebody explain about bubble wrap for me? Wrapping oneself, I mean.


Since several of us had a spell of a couple of weeks when we were either falling, tripping or running into something, it was suggested that a big investment of bubble wrap to wrap around us would prevent injury!!!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

The more you buy, the cheaper it is . . .


----------



## ChrisEl

Thanks to all for sharing the wonderful pictures and descriptions! Looking forward to more to come. Sounds like such a wonderful event--so kind of those who organized and hosted to do this. Thinking of Gwen and Marianne and hoping they are feeling better. We are in the same heat and humidity June is facing...keep waiting for the promised rain too. On Friday I had a luncheon at my house for some friends. It went very well but because there were more people, the dining room seemed warmer, so I increased the air-conditioning and forgot to turn it back to the normal setting . DH inquired the next morning if I was trying to turn everyone into blocks of ice. He said even the dog felt cold.  
We got the temperature regulated in time for a get-together DD had the next day. Today we are going to rest and recover. 
Oh yes--always enjoy the beautiful flowers and the refreshing New Zealand photos.


----------



## margewhaples

I concur or collect them in an album perhaps would not be quite as expensive. marlark marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> It did! Thank you so much! :thumbup:


Breakfast before everyone leaves for home.


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow - how nice that everyone had such a great time at the KAP! What wonderful memories to cherish. Gwen and Marianne - hope you both are feeling better really soon - you put so much time into this event. You are both angels. Waiting to see lots of pictures in the coming days.


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> Breakfast before everyone leaves for home.


And yet more.


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren said:


> And yet more.


----------



## melyn

sooooooooooo wish I could have been there, you were all having such a wonderful time. Have a safe journey home everyone, my thoughts and prayers are with you all, hope gwenn and marianne are feeling better, take care of that finger marrianne u don't want it chopped off becasuse of infection like happened to 1 of mt friends, hope there are not too many bumps in the road gwen, know how that feels when u have a bad back. lyn xxxxx


----------



## wannabear

I think Sam looks a little tired, but since I don't see any food yet, maybe everybody is just starting their coffee.


----------



## margewhaples

Gosh what an event so pack filled with delight. Pictures: fabulous and made us feel part of the event. Congratulations and commiserations with your ailments, but I know they will improve soon. Watch that finger!! I wish I could treat it with my magic formula as it would take out the pain and insure no infection. It might be difficult to get a doctor to write the script for it as most doctors now feel phenol is poison. I'd be dead if that were true. Even the pharmacist warned me. I said that we had used it on the ranch for traumatic amputations since the 1900's and hadn't lost anyone yet. I keep a bottle in my cupboard all the time and have used it many times. I always have difficulty finding a pharmacist to compound it for me.
Never heals with a scar too. Some docs think that if they don't know about it, it's not any good. 
Hope everyone has a safe journey. Love the pics. Thanks purplefi for the lovely wake-ups. Julie: my best and sorry I was not at the phone soon enough. If I am not answering, try calling back in a few minutes as I am very slow to get up and to the phone. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks,Caren, for the pictures that seemed to put us right there with everyone at the KAP!!! I'm sure Defiance will never be the same!!
Marianne and Gwen, so sorry to hear that you both have been in pain for this event or even if you were home. Gwen, I'm sure the drive home will be a little uncomfortable for your back even if you don't do a lot of driving. At least, it aggravates my back.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

And a front view if the wonderful waiter we had.


----------



## GrandmaDi

thewren said:


> midnight - what a day - you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne -
> sam


Looked like you all had a memorable day! Prayers for Gwen and Marianne! May everyone enjoy today and have safe, pain free travels home. Sam, you're a special man to open your home for the weekend...and your family.

Caren, thank you so much for sharing photos!


----------



## sassafras123

Love KAP photos.


----------



## martina

Thank you for the photos. Glad you all had a good time. Safe journey home.


----------



## jknappva

Hope everyone has a safe, easy travel home. Sam, I'm sure you're ready for a LONG power nap after everyone getting you up so early for breakfast!!
Hugs to everyone!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I don't do well in the heat and humidity. the yarn shop a/c could not keep up with so many people there at one time.  you need to take care of you....This group is more than capable of surviving on their own when you need a break,,,
> 
> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.


 So sorry to hear the dynamic duo are having issues... You can pick up a little metal splint for fingers in drugstore. I think Marianne needs one and definitely needs to have finger looked at.. 
I was worried about Gewn's back, as she has been complaining for a bit now and she surely overdid with loading/unloading van etc.... I've been there and done that... NOT FUN.... She needs to see the Dr. as well... Healing thoughts to both and maybe a few extra rest stops on the drive home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sunday the 21st July, 2013, will be remembered here for the Seddon Earthquakes. There is still a 30% chance of severe Earthquake possibly within the next 24 hours. The Capital, Wellington has for us, significant numbers of High-rise buildings, but unlike the Japanese people, we are unused to the swaying built into the construction of these buildings (when properly designed and constructed). People are naturally nervous when the 2010 /2011 Christchurch quakes are so close. It comes of living along the folding of the Pacific tectonic plate, under the Australian plate.
Aftershocks are common with this type of quake- Tsunami less so unless there is an undersea landslide. The folding of the plates is occurring at approximately 20km below the surface in the Cook Strait region


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I got home around midnight from Sam's house. I had a much less eventful drive home than the drive there. It was raining fairly hard when I left home and continued to rain really hard, but about 20 miles from home, it rained even harder & started to hail pea sized hail. Luckily, that only lasted 5 minutes, and the rest of the drive was okay.
> 
> It was lots of fun meeting my friend Ceili but then meeting all the other people, too. Gwen & Marianne really outdid themselves. I walked away with so many goodies I lost count. The yarn shop was expensive. I bought 10 skeins of cobalt blue yarn for an Aran sweater that's a wool blend & wonderfully soft & the pattern & 2 skeins of a mohair blend for a scarf.
> 
> From there, Ceili & I got lost going to the winery, but we chatted the whole way there, so it was fine. The wine tasting was yummy, and I even bought a bottle of rhubarb wine. From there, we couldn't find Sam's house even though we drove by it 3 times. Somehow we finally found it. It was so much fun getting to know people even better, and the food was fabulous. I really appreciated that I could eat nearly everything there even though I'm allergic to cow's milk.
> 
> Bentley's gifts were all gorgeous. Angora1 really outdid herself. I had to clean out a closet recently, and found a UFO. It was a stuffed animal made out of camouflage yarn with head & body & ears attached. I found 3 of the 4 limbs, so I stuffed the 2 arms & attached them. I tried to do a face, but gave up. It didn't need a face because it was so cute without it. Anyhow, I'm glad that people liked it.
> 
> The yarn swap was fabulous, too. There was really nice stuff in there. I found the two sizes of circular needles I need to knit the above mentioned sweater & some Lion Homespun that will make lovely prayer shawls. The white elephant event was fun, too. It was fun to see Gwen get exactly what she wanted from Ceili.
> 
> I had a great time, but it's time for bed. Good night, all!


So many tie and memories... sorry that the drive was a little dicey... I know that LYS's can have pretty hefty 4$$ but you will so enjoy working with a special yarn and it will always remind you of the trip.... gosh, I could have brought so much swap yarn,,, but sure would have to drive instead of fly....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity Sunday is my busy day- we were still sorting issues with Skype when I had to leave. Perhaps, Rookie you could give Pup lover a belated hug from me- and thanks for the birthday wishes!


Yes, please give Pup Lover my belated birthday wishes. I was just having trouble keeping up with everything yesterday and overlooked it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


DH made ginger beer and gave a couple bottles to DD, who forgot to put away properly and it exploded all over kitchen.. Add a cat and a couple kittens, you can imagine the clean-up!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

hi, Jynx, looks like it is just you and me at the moment! Monday morning my usual early. Got to go out later to get Ringo a 'bucket' so he stops worrying his stitches- good time for a coffee. And slice of rye toast, with a scraping of butter!
Hope all is well in your world! Or as well as can be!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> hi, Jynx, looks like it is just you and me at the moment! Monday morning my usual early. Got to go out later to get Ringo a 'bucket' so he stops worrying his stitches- good time for a coffee. And slice of rye toast, with a scraping of butter!
> Hope all is well in your world! Or as well as can be!


I am here too, it is Sunday afternoon here. I was due to go out and have some lunch with a friend, but she called it off yesterday as she has a chest infection. I have spent most of the day reading and on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am here too, it is Sunday afternoon here. I was due to go out and have some lunch with a friend, but she called it off yesterday as she has a chest infection. I have spent most of the day reading and on here.


HELLO Martina- of course it only shows up on the current page when you actually post! Good to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello Caren, are you still in Defiance?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good to see you both. I imagine a lot of our warriors are on the road or soon will be to return home. 

I need to go get real clothes on so I can go down to mom's for the repair man.... water the plants, check on the dog behind us and then I want to get a good bath and get this dressing changed. It is having some issues. I also want to quilt and have started a little baby dress that is very right colors it seems to be working out OK....

And there is the phone all.... Back later tonight.... 

Safe journeys to all...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Caren, are you still in Defiance?


Yes we are staying until tomorrow, we will head out in the morning Going through pictures to post


----------



## Designer1234

I am glad that Angora's baby quilt was a hit. She kindly showed it to me before she had it quite finished -- It was outstanding and will be a real 
heirloom! I hope that everyone is recovering and not too weary for the trip home. If I remember correctly Gwen and Marianne are waiting until tomorrow too. 

Nana Caren - thanks so much for all the pictures. I think I figured out most of the people but maybe someone who was there can put names to a couple of the photos -- 

I enjoyed meeting Charlotte and Sorlenna yesterday on skype-- and others that I didn't get a chance to talk to personally. I have to admit it is easier one on one or two on one in that type of chat. It was very nice to talk to them all though. It sounds as if Gwen outdid herself as far as gifts and prizes were concerned. It was just so nice to see pictures of you all. 

Well, I am knitting a little sweater for a sweet little girl I met a couple of weeks ago here in our condo - Her parents just arrived 6 months ago from China and I doubt they will enjoy our winter. I haven't got a little one to knit for now so I just jumped in with some worsted. I have knit 7 hats in the past two weeks and 3 cowls. The winter wear is filling two boxes now -- and we are still in July so that is great. Things are slowly getting back to some sort of normal - although on our trip we could see the results of the flooding all the way up to Lake Louise. Even Jasper which is further north had a huge amount of rain and some damage.

Nature is an awesome thing. 

It is a lovely day here in Calgary- a nice day. We don't get the 
same type of heat here as down east-- we are very dry and don't have the same 'heavy' heat they do in Toronto and other parts of the east. 

We are going out for a walk and then to our son's today. I look forward to hearing from the travelers.


----------



## mjs

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


The area over the road looks so attractive that I should think animals would be tempted to use it.


----------



## Sandy

Caren I am really enjoying the photos it does make me feel as if I am there in a corner watching. I wish I could have has skype that sounded like real fun.


----------



## Designer1234

mjs said:


> The area over the road looks so attractive that I should think animals would be tempted to use it.


The first one was built quite a few years ago. It is not that wide and there were questions as to whether they would work. The cameras were placed on the top and it took about 2 or 3 months for the animals to start using it. all the different species have been counted crossing on the 'bridge' . Since then they have built 5 more so there is lots of opportunity for the animals to make their crossing - as it was an original area where there was a huge amount of movement by animals. So many were being killed on the highways. We don't see the animals as there is a good fence on either side but i have seen the pictures taken by the camera on a special that was shown a few years ago.

Very interesting. I don't know whether the tourists are aware of what they are and why they have been built.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I am here too, it is Sunday afternoon here. I was due to go out and have some lunch with a friend, but she called it off yesterday as she has a chest infection. I have spent most of the day reading and on here.


I'm here, too. Just not on the computer constantly. Trying to knit a little on things for Shirley's package for the flood victims and fighting arthritis pain in my hand...a bit of a nuisance. Thank goodness, it's an on and off again pain and not constant like some people have.
Looked on the USGS site and saw the info about the earthquake in the Strait. A little too close to you, Julie, for me to be comfortable about!!! Hope the tectonic plates settle down in your area soon. 
Hugs to everyone,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we are staying until tomorrow, we will head out in the morning Going through pictures to post


I am finding it hard to identify everybody, although it is good to see you all, Sam and Aran, and Jeanette and Dawn, I know, and yourself mostly by absence- i.e., behind camera, but otherwise it is difficult because the photos are too tiny to see badges. Any one able to help out?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm here, too. Just not on the computer constantly. Trying to knit a little on things for Shirley's package for the flood victims and fighting arthritis pain in my hand...a bit of a nuisance. Thank goodness, it's an on and off again pain and not constant like some people have.
> Looked on the USGS site and saw the info about the earthquake in the Strait. A little too close to you, Julie, for me to be comfortable about!!! Hope the tectonic plates settle down in your area soon.
> Hugs to everyone,
> JuneK


It would be nice if they did, but I fear it is unlikely- because our alps have been souring upwards at a rate of 4-6 inches annually, for a number of decades now, and something has to give somewhere- it is very interesting seismoogically but as you say a little close for comfort! 
Good to see you June! it is always nice to find people awake- as a perennial insomniac!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Caren I am really enjoying the photos it does make me feel as if I am there in a corner watching. I wish I could have has skype that sounded like real fun.


It was rather frustrating in actual fact, certainly for me- I am used to one on one- which is usually great- (unless sound quality is bad) but with all of us trying to talk- and the video not functioning well, at least while I had time, I was a bit disappointed. Also it is hard to find a time , and day that suits all of us, when we are so global. I was glad at last to meet up with TNS, even though so briefly.
Not to ignore the fact, Gwen, that it was a brilliant idea- maybe by the next KAP we will have sorted the technical problems.


----------



## Pontuf

We keep hearing about Angora's quilt. Angora or Caren can you post a picture of this fabulous quilt?

Pontuf

=Designer1234]I am glad that Angora's baby quilt was a hit. She kindly showed it to me before she had it quite finished -- It was outstanding and will be a real 
heirloom! I hope that everyone is recovering and not too weary for the trip home. If I remember correctly Gwen and Marianne are waiting until tomorrow too.

Nana Caren - thanks so much for all the pictures. I think I figured out most of the people but maybe someone who was there can put names to a couple of the photos --

I enjoyed meeting Charlotte and Sorlenna yesterday on skype-- and others that I didn't get a chance to talk to personally. I have to admit it is easier one on one or two on one in that type of chat. It was very nice to talk to them all though. It sounds as if Gwen outdid herself as far as gifts and prizes were concerned. It was just so nice to see pictures of you all.

Well, I am knitting a little sweater for a sweet little girl I met a couple of weeks ago here in our condo - Her parents just arrived 6 months ago from China and I doubt they will enjoy our winter. I haven't got a little one to knit for now so I just jumped in with some worsted. I have knit 7 hats in the past two weeks and 3 cowls. The winter wear is filling two boxes now -- and we are still in July so that is great. Things are slowly getting back to some sort of normal - although on our trip we could see the results of the flooding all the way up to Lake Louise. Even Jasper which is further north had a huge amount of rain and some damage.

Nature is an awesome thing.

It is a lovely day here in Calgary- a nice day. We don't get the 
same type of heat here as down east-- we are very dry and don't have the same 'heavy' heat they do in Toronto and other parts of the east.

We are going out for a walk and then to our son's today. I look forward to hearing from the travelers.[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234

Love the pictures! Everyone have a safe trip home.


----------



## gottastch

Hello, everyone! The last of our guests have left the building (as Elvis used to say)  I am bushed! DH left to meet DS to golf. Cocoa and I are listening to the peace and quiet - ahhhhhh. 

Thank you everyone for all the great photos. Love seeing all the fun from the Knit-A-Palooza...still really mad the timing didn't work out for me to attend!!!!! PurpleFi, your flowers photos are beautiful, as always  Thank you all for the photos you post  

Time to run a damp mop over the kitchen floor, the vacuum over the carpets and strip/change the bed in the downstairs bedroom...ready for the next guest(s), whomever it may be...a load of wash and I can put my feet up!!!

Sweet Cocoa chewed through my yarn of my sunburst dishcloth, while I got up to answer the phone...little sneak! Luckily, she didn't ingest any this time...don't know what it is with that kitty and cotton yarn. I have to watch her like a hawk. Even if I am right here watching her and keep telling her, "No, no, no, NO!" she just can't help herself. I have to be more careful, that's all.

If someone wouldn't mind too terribly much, please post the sequence of events and prizes won, etc. at the Knit-A-Palooza...would love to know exactly everything you all did and all the fun you had    What a wonderful event. Kudos to Gwen, for all her organization and fun she put into the event. Sam, you are a great host here at our weekly tea party and for the Knit-A-Palooza. 

Say, did Dave Hartman (is that his name from 60 minutes?) ever show up to do a story on this meeting of virtual friends in person? I'm thinking some knitting magazine would be interested in the story and how knitting brings people together...a true human interest story  

It sure sounds like everyone had fun and I'm glad everyone made it their safely. I wish safe travels for all who are going home today/tomorrow. Gwen and Marianne, please take care of yourselves!!!!!!

I hope everyone who had birthdays, over the weekend, had a great day!

Yours, as always - Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

We were able to fix some problems later in the day. We had about 5-6 people on at once. It was really fun.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> It was rather frustrating in actual fact, certainly for me- I am used to one on one- which is usually great- (unless sound quality is bad) but with all of us trying to talk- and the video not functioning well, at least while I had time, I was a bit disappointed. Also it is hard to find a time , and day that suits all of us, when we are so global. I was glad at last to meet up with TNS, even though so briefly.
> Not to ignore the fact, Gwen, that it was a brilliant idea- maybe by the next KAP we will have sorted the technical problems.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Breakfast before everyone leaves for home.


Wow. What a beautiful group. Everyone looks like they had a great time and now coming down from the high. LOL LOL good stuff. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Yummy I feel full too  LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> And a front view if the wonderful waiter we had.


 :shock:


----------



## Pontuf

Crescent-news.com. This is the webste for the Defiance Crescent News. Sam, Gwen is this the newspaper that came to the knit shop?

We are having violent thunder! Looks like a monsoon thunderstorm this morning.


Hope all who are traveling today have excellent weather.
Gwen and Marianne hope you both are recovering today. Marianne you may want to go to emergency room or urgent care and have them look at your finger. Dog bites are easily infected.

Yesterday was a very special day for everyone. Caren thanks for the wonderful pictures, Gwen thank you for the Skype video. We were there with the rest of you. 

XOXO
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne you may need a tetnus shot


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice if they did, but I fear it is unlikely- because our alps have been souring upwards at a rate of 4-6 inches annually, for a number of decades now, and something has to give somewhere- it is very interesting seismoogically but as you say a little close for comfort!
> Good to see you June! it is always nice to find people awake- as a perennial insomniac!


Don't forget our time differences, Julie. It's only 2:50 pm here so I'm wide awake. One of my daughter's friends from church sent home some freshly frozen bass for me. My daughter is allergic to seafood of any kind but they sent it for me...and I've never met them. Another of her friends sent home-grown tomatoes and cucumbers. It's so nice to have veggies straight from the garden. Store bought just don't measure up!
We had a minor earthquake to the west of us a couple of years ago. It shook us enough to realize afterward what it was. Fairly unusual for us since it's a relatively old, and usually dormant fault. It caused quite a bit of damage to our national cathedral in Washington, DC and the Washington Monument. I believe they're still working on those repairs. I know your area is an extremely active area...all along the 'Rim of Fire".
Stay safe....
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Caren do you have Picture of Puplover's birthday cakes? We hear they were fabulous and delicious!


----------



## Patches39

KAP family, please take care coming home. praying traveling mercy, for all of you. Rest a little before you leave  OK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Caren do you have Picture of Puplover's birthday cakes? We hear they were fabulous and delicious!


I was hoping to see this as well since Kathy showed me some of the baker's work when she was here....

Would love to see Angora's quilt as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH called me at mom's (easy TV fix) and said that Livey was playing Volleyball so I ran home, changed clothes, back to pick up mom and we went to the very nearby practice facility and watched, then went to Tiff's Treats for an ice cream sandwich made with fresh warm cookies.... dropped mom off and DH is ordering a part for the pool cleaner and I am trying to get up enough energy to go water plants before I hop in a nice tub and just chill for the rest of the day... I am a little too tired to sew, but the knitting project s coming along fine.... I think I could almost take a nap......


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Don't forget our time differences, Julie. It's only 2:50 pm here so I'm wide awake. One of my daughter's friends from church sent home some freshly frozen bass for me. My daughter is allergic to seafood of any kind but they sent it for me...and I've never met them. Another of her friends sent home-grown tomatoes and cucumbers. It's so nice to have veggies straight from the garden. Store bought just don't measure up!
> We had a minor earthquake to the west of us a couple of years ago. It shook us enough to realize afterward what it was. Fairly unusual for us since it's a relatively old, and usually dormant fault. It caused quite a bit of damage to our national cathedral in Washington, DC and the Washington Monument. I believe they're still working on those repairs. I know your area is an extremely active area...all along the 'Rim of Fire".
> Stay safe....
> JuneK


I recall the reports of the damage that one caused- I am not forgetting the time differences- it is something I grew up with - traveling half way round the globe by ship- one is constantly altering one's watch- I do remember one passenger who wore three watches- one on British time- one for the time on board ship for that day- and one for New Zealand time. He grew up in Christchurch- so for him it was a homecoming. And by the way he is one of Haley Westenra's Grandfathers, you may have heard of Haley- she has produced several CD's of songs from a very young age.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. It has been another lovely day here. I have tidied the house ready for the WI Knitting Group tomorrow and then I knitted another (2nd) feather of the dreambird which turned out ok. But I think I did the next bit up to the next feather quite differently than the first!! I shall leave it as my variation on the pattern!!!!!!

Lovely photos from Defiance. Gwen and Marianne, sending you healing vibes. Safe journey home everyone.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


Wow, that's neat.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


WOW.... What an undertaking and such a fun blanket for a little boy.... Truly inspired and wonderful knitting.


----------



## wannabear

I agree it's neat. What's it going to be?


----------



## wannabear

You beat me by 30 seconds.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW.... What an undertaking and such a fun blanket for a little boy.... Truly inspired and wonderful knitting.


Hi Jynx, how you doing. Any remote chance you are taking it easy???xxxxxx


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I agree it's neat. What's it going to be?


It is a blanket for Sam's newest grandson, Bentley- I think Daralene is amazing the projects she tackles- and claims to be a novice knitter- she is a really gutsy lady.


----------



## wannabear

I know any little boy would love that for his blanket. It will capture imagination. He'll love his parade of animals.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I know any little boy would love that for his blanket. It will capture imagination. He'll love his parade of animals.


I am not sure if Daralene managed to get it backed in time- being a 'fair isle' technique it obviously has masses of yarn woven at the back- and she was concerned for his little fingers. The giraffes are stunning but I don't know what I have done with that photo.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if Daralene managed to get it backed in time- being a 'fair isle' technique it obviously has masses of yarn woven at the back- and she was concerned for his little fingers. The giraffes are stunning but I don't know what I have done with that photo.


Julie, did Daralene happen to mention the name of the pattern and where she purchased it? I'd love to take a stab at making something like that, once our winter sets in, which it inevitably always does  I love all the animals  She does beautiful work, that's for sure!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

What great pictures and such fun everyone is having. The blanket looks beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I am just dying to see it finished!!! Safe travels to those of you who are on the move - and rest and relax to those of you waiting until tomorrow. I am still working on getting ready for a little vacation - DH woke up this morning with his back acting up, and he's been fighting a crohn's flare for about a week.... so we are proceeding cautiously- the trailer was supposed to get staged in the driveway this morning and we were going to head out tomorrow.... we have put it off for a day and will see how he is doing tomorrow. I have plenty to do around here and I will go ahead and pack clothes today and pull some stuff from the pantry. All of my projects are packed... but I did leave a couple of wips out so I have stuff to work on for a few days without unpacking any of my knitting or crocheting. Which projects to take is always the biggest decision......... ttyl - luv - AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers.
> Zoe


 Oh dear.... what a mess.... thank goodness no one was hurt but that s having your home destroyed has got to be devastating..... Sending lots of good thoughts their way and hope that they are able to start rebuilding immediately.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> I am still working on getting ready for a little vacation - DH woke up this morning with his back acting up, and he's been fighting a crohn's flare for about a week.... so we are proceeding cautiously- the trailer was supposed to get staged in the driveway this morning and we were going to head out tomorrow.... we have put it off for a day and will see how he is doing tomorrow. I have plenty to do around here and I will go ahead and pack clothes today and pull some stuff from the pantry. All of my projects are packed... but I did leave a couple of wips out so I have stuff to work on for a few days without unpacking any of my knitting or crocheting. Which projects to take is always the biggest decision......... ttyl - luv - AZ


Sure hope you are able to go without too much delay... I am assuming you were able to get medications.......


----------



## wannabear

I hope they were able to save their family pictures. That always comes next after saving lives. So glad they are OK.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


Whoever said that will become an heirloom was certainly right. It's fantastic. She's so talented!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe [/quote]

Sending prayers of thanksgiving that none of step-son's family was injured. Hope he can soon get his home liveable again. I can imagine how scary it was!
Prayers being said for a quick resolution to getting everything fixed.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't remember if I mentioned that we went to Lovey's volleyball this early afternoon and then to Tiff's Treats for ice cream sandwiches on warm cookies. It was nice for mom to get out for just a bit.... 

Rachel (oldest GD) just called to say she was home from camp and thank us for all her packages...... Such a sweetheart... 

They (DD and family) had hired plasterwork and painting..... to have been completed this week.... Well, not only did the guy have car trouble.... did not show up again Friday night, he has been ARRESTED..... Of course, SIL had to leave town for the week today and DD is now on a mad dash to find someone else. So far, the only one to respond has DOUBLED the price.... I was wanting him to quote some work here. NOT...

DH has watered plants for me so I'm going to go take a nice bath and see if I can get enough energy to do anything at all..... of course, I can always knit.... just feeling rather tired today.. probably because the heat is back and I was up late last night...

I'll bet a lot of our travelers are ready for a good night's sleep tonight after all the excitement and non-stop visiting..... that includes Sam and Heidi and family as well....


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> What great pictures and such fun everyone is having. The blanket looks beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I am just dying to see it finished!!! Safe travels to those of you who are on the move - and rest and relax to those of you waiting until tomorrow. I am still working on getting ready for a little vacation - DH woke up this morning with his back acting up, and he's been fighting a crohn's flare for about a week.... so we are proceeding cautiously- the trailer was supposed to get staged in the driveway this morning and we were going to head out tomorrow.... we have put it off for a day and will see how he is doing tomorrow. I have plenty to do around here and I will go ahead and pack clothes today and pull some stuff from the pantry. All of my projects are packed... but I did leave a couple of wips out so I have stuff to work on for a few days without unpacking any of my knitting or crocheting. Which projects to take is always the biggest decision......... ttyl - luv - AZ


Hope DH soon feels better so you don't have to delay the vacation too long. I'm sure both of you are disappointed.
But I know traveling when you're not well is very unpleasant. I know because I drove across MA. with a stomach virus. Believe me, I saw the inside of every restroom in every McDonald's across the state! And I was alone! Of course, it was over in 24 hrs.! LOL!
prayers for DH.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


oh wow, zoe, i am sorry. thankful they were not hurt. we have had rain now for a couple days. they are calling for us to have chances through tues.
after church we went to eat, then on to wm to get groceries. as we were getting close to the check out rows, we spied baskets of half off stuff and one was full of yarns, we, bj myself and girlfriend, worked for well over 30 min. to untangle some bulky yarn and i mean it all was in a narley mess. but untangle it we did, the csm at wm at that particular time was a past co worker and she said any of that stuff we untangled that had no tags tell them ann said it was 50c each. what a bargain. i got one great looking grey varigated i am going to do my nephew a slouch hat with and got several other types of various colors, was able to purchase several bundles of each type. for what ever i decide on. then all the other yarn in the buggy was half off its reg. price, so i got another bag full for $2. each. its not bulky, shows hats, scarfs, i had two stuffed full wm sacks and one was $5 for the whole thing and the other was under $30. talk about walking into a bargain. i never hit it like this. yeah me. no bragging , just the facts :lol:
i wish someone would figure out a way to label who is who, i know marianne, gwenie, sam, nana, puplover, rookie, not sure of the other faces or sides of faces :mrgreen: 
bj was looking at them with me, and ask where this all was taking place and said it would be at least a 7 hr trip for us. never say never. just i think later in the season would be better. i don't sweat silently  i have so loved seeing and hearing what all you have done, i just can imagine the nattering (as sam calls it) you know when a bunch of like minded folks get together what a noise it can be. gwennie, i sure hope your can get some relief for your back, and marianne please see someone about that finger, you remember my bj nearly lost his finger and the er dr told us he could very well loose the whole hand and arm from the cat bite, so maybe the dog bite is cleaner. love you all and be safe traveling please.


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned that we went to Lovey's volleyball this early afternoon and then to Tiff's Treats for ice cream sandwiches on warm cookies.
> 
> DD went to college in Austin and we sent her many an order of Tiff's Treats. Always much appreciated...


----------



## ChrisEl

I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. P

So sorry to hear this. Hard to deal with all the damange, but such a blessing that no one was hurt.


----------



## ChrisEl

We had a minor earthquake to the west of us a couple of years ago. It shook us enough to realize afterward what it was. Fairly unusual for us since it's a relatively old, and usually dormant fault. It caused quite a bit of damage to our national cathedral in Washington, DC and the Washington Monument. I believe they're still working on those repairs. I know your area is an extremely active area...all along the 'Rim of Fire".
Stay safe....
JuneK[/quote]

Repair is ongoing at both the Cathedral and the Washington Monument. Horribly expensive--the Cathedral has been struggling to raise the necessary funds. Just a few days ago, the scaffolding surrounding the Washington Monument was lighted---makes quite a striking effect:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/washington-monument-is-bathed-in-light/2013/07/08/c56102b0-e7e6-11e2-aa9f-c03a72e2d342_story.html


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> as we were getting close to the check out rows, we spied baskets of half off stuff and one was full of yarns, we, bj myself and girlfriend, worked for well over 30 min. to untangle some bulky yarn and i mean it all was in a narley mess. but untangle it we did, the csm at wm at that particular time was a past co worker and she said any of that stuff we untangled that had no tags tell them ann said it was 50c each. what a bargain. i got one great looking grey varigated i am going to do my nephew a slouch hat with and got several other types of various colors, was able to purchase several bundles of each type. for what ever i decide on. then all the other yarn in the buggy was half off its reg. price, so i got another bag full for $2. each. its not bulky, shows hats, scarfs, i had two stuffed full wm sacks and one was $5 for the whole thing and the other was under $30. talk about walking into a bargain. i never hit it like this. yeah me. no bragging , just the facts :lol:


WOW... GREAT FIND.......... What are a few tangles among friends......


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisElDD went to college in Austin and we sent her many an order of Tiff's Treats. Always much appreciated...[/quote said:


> Nothing like a little late night studying to get the tummy rumbling.... So many good eating things started in college towns.... They are really popular to send to hospitals around here and out next door neighbor is a pediatric nurse .... so he brings us some every now and again... DH is hooked......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Nothing like a little late night studying to get the tummy rumbling.... So many good eating things started in college towns.... They are really popular to send to hospitals around here and out next door neighbor is a pediatric nurse .... so he brings us some every now and again... DH is hooked...


----------



## pacer

Wow! What an awesome weekend meeting so many lovely people. Puplover looks awesome for just finishing chemo. I think she had more energy than many of us. Everything and everyone was just wonderful. Sam's family is just awesome. I stopped by this morning to thank Gary and Heidi for their hospitality. I don't think they are going to need to do much cooking for a few days as some of us did not want to transport our leftovers home with us. I took a scenic route home. Got lost once, but still headed in the right direction so I picked up the highway I wanted further south than I anticipated. It was lovely drive home and so much more refreshing than taking all the expressways. I could of been home sooner, but I chose to take my time and savor my memories and enjoy the beautiful countryside. Thanks to Shirley and Pontuf for the lovely gifts you sent to us. Gwen and Marianne we could never say enough thanks to you for making this an awesome weekend. Sam did not get to speak a whole lot with all of us talkative women. So glad he was able to join us for our impromptu gathering on Friday evening. I am pleased to say that I went with a vehicle loaded with things and came back much lighter. I did get some beautiful things to bring home and treasure and was able to leave behind yarns and books that I just did not want to hold onto any longer. The yarn shop was filled with many treasures, but it did get a bit warm in there with all of us crowding around. It was fun to try the cubiks. I bought a set of them as I do not like my current set of interchangeables. It was a pleasure to see some of you on skype. Wishing Julie a very happy birthday today. We are praying for things to get resolved for you so that you and Fale can be together once again. It will be fun to read posts in the future and feel the different accents with those comments. I think Marianne and Gwen have worn out their ears trying to listen to northerners talking so much faster than the south is accustomed to. 
Once again, THANKS! to everyone. Praying that everyone has safe travels home and looking forward to seeing everyone next year.


----------



## Aran

wannabear said:


> Is that Aran, then, with the brown beard? He let his hair grow out!


Yes, I am the man with the long hair & brown beard in one of several Hawaiian shirts I own.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


Sending prayers of thanksgiving that none of step-son's family was injured. Hope he can soon get his home liveable again. I can imagine how scary it was!
Prayers being said for a quick resolution to getting everything fixed.
JuneK[/quote]

Praying as we speak,


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Wow! What an awesome weekend meeting so many lovely people. Puplover looks awesome for just finishing chemo. I think she had more energy than many of us. Everything and everyone was just wonderful. Sam's family is just awesome. I stopped by this morning to thank Gary and Heidi for their hospitality. I don't think they are going to need to do much cooking for a few days as some of us did not want to transport our leftovers home with us. I took a scenic route home. Got lost once, but still headed in the right direction so I picked up the highway I wanted further south than I anticipated. It was lovely drive home and so much more refreshing than taking all the expressways. I could of been home sooner, but I chose to take my time and savor my memories and enjoy the beautiful countryside. Thanks to Shirley and Pontuf for the lovely gifts you sent to us. Gwen and Marianne we could never say enough thanks to you for making this an awesome weekend. Sam did not get to speak a whole lot with all of us talkative women. So glad he was able to join us for our impromptu gathering on Friday evening. I am pleased to say that I went with a vehicle loaded with things and came back much lighter. I did get some beautiful things to bring home and treasure and was able to leave behind yarns and books that I just did not want to hold onto any longer. The yarn shop was filled with many treasures, but it did get a bit warm in there with all of us crowding around. It was fun to try the cubiks. I bought a set of them as I do not like my current set of interchangeables. It was a pleasure to see some of you on skype. Wishing Julie a very happy birthday today. We are praying for things to get resolved for you so that you and Fale can be together once again. It will be fun to read posts in the future and feel the different accents with those comments. I think Marianne and Gwen have worn out their ears trying to listen to northerners talking so much faster than the south is accustomed to.
> Once again, THANKS! to everyone. Praying that everyone has safe travels home and looking forward to seeing everyone next year.


It is so nice to hear from you and to know that the weekend was just as great as it appeared from what we heard and saw from Caren's pictures. I am so glad you enjoyed yourself and I know you have made a lot of friends. I was happy to talk to you for a few minutes yesterday. I hope we can hook up again.

I am glad you got home safely. Shirley


----------



## gagesmom

I was so happy to see you in the pics, and happy that you made it home safe. You must have had the time of your life! Sam must have been happy that another guy was there too. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes the dr finally called in a 30 day script and I picked it up Friday.... but you know how it is- solve one problem and 2 more pop up!!!!!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Sure hope you are able to go without too much delay... I am assuming you were able to get medications.......


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sending good thoughts to your family members - such a frightening thing to happen. Glad everyone is safe.


5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


----------



## Aran

Okay, I figured it up. I took 7 skeins of yarn with me to give away and came back with 25 or 27. Somehow the math just doesn't add up. Not that I care in the slightest because much of it will be made into prayer shawls. I have to finish a scarf (which will be done before the end of next weekend) before I can start knitting my new Aran sweater. I can't wait. I really can't. 

I really did have a lot of fun yesterday.  In a way it was too close to me, because I wasn't tempted in the slightest to stay for the whole weekend, and it sounds like I missed out on some fun Friday night. Of course that closeness means that I'll probably be able to have a real visit with Sam sometime. Sam, if you're reading this, we really should get together sometime, because I really enjoyed meeting you. I really enjoyed meeting with everyone. Unfortunately, I couldn't talk to everyone all the time, so I didn't get to know everyone like I would have if I'd had more time.

Yes, Sam was very happy to see another guy there. BTW, the pic of Ceili & I that was titled "figuring out yarn footage" was true. We were studying the pattern of the Aran sweater & trying to figure out how much I'd need. I finally asked the owner of the store, who figured it out & then showed me some suggestions.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


----------



## gagesmom

Fantastic, can't wait to see your sweater. Happy that you and Ceili got to meet as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that would be just awful........ I can't imagine how wiped out you must have been by the time you made it to your destination. He is disappointed, and doesn't want to disappoint me....... but going on a trip with him when he doesn't feel good would be no vacation for either of us. So we will see how he feels tomorrow. We don't have any schedule - except for the one we make for ourselves so it will be fine.Thanks for the get well wishes......... AZ


jknappva said:


> Hope DH soon feels better so you don't have to delay the vacation too long. I'm sure both of you are disappointed.
> But I know traveling when you're not well is very unpleasant. I know because I drove across MA. with a stomach virus. Believe me, I saw the inside of every restroom in every McDonald's across the state! And I was alone! Of course, it was over in 24 hrs.! LOL!
> prayers for DH.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


So glad you went to the KAP!! I know everyone was happy to see you after all the great pictures we saw of you and London!!!
Welcome to the Tea Party. You'll have to stop in again now that you've met so many of the members face to face.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Fantastic, can't wait to see your sweater. Happy that you and Ceili got to meet as well.


I know you're anxious to start on the sweater. If you're like me, having something you're looking forward to making, makes you work longer and harder on the projects in progress!
So glad you could go to the KAP and keep Sam company!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

You need to update your avatar Aran.......... we weren't sure it was you!!!! Glad you had a good time and lucky you to live close enough to be able to visit with Sam more than once a year!!!! Make sure you show us the progress on your sweater............. luv-AZ


Aran said:


> Yes, I am the man with the long hair & brown beard in one of several Hawaiian shirts I own.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh that would be just awful........ I can't imagine how wiped out you must have been by the time you made it to your destination. He is disappointed, and doesn't want to disappoint me....... but going on a trip with him when he doesn't feel good would be no vacation for either of us. So we will see how he feels tomorrow. We don't have any schedule - except for the one we make for ourselves so it will be fine.Thanks for the get well wishes......... AZ


Yes, I wouldn't have driven sick but I had a reservation on Cape Cod. Believe me, when I got there, I stayed in bed all night and most of the next day!
Hope things work out so y'all can leave soon with a WELL DH!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome to Paradise!!!!!!!!!! We're so glad you decided to join us!!! It looks like a great time in Defiance - your mom was so excited that you were going with her - Safe driving tomorrow - and we will be waiting to see what projects you are making!!! luv-AZ


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Yes, I wouldn't have driven sick but I had a reservation on Cape Cod. Believe me, when I got there, I stayed in bed all night and most of the next day!
> Hope things work out so y'all can leave soon with a WELL DH!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Caren do you have Picture of Puplover's birthday cakes? We hear they were fabulous and delicious!


Here it is


----------



## jknappva

HURRAY!!! It's been raining and storming for the last hour!! Finally the weather people got it right. They've been predicting rain for the last week and we finally got it!! And it dropped the temperature down to 81 degrees. Guess we'll have to put on a jacket, it's so cool! LOL!
Hope my sister got some of this rain. She lives across the James River from me and a little farther south on her side. She has a lot of flowers that she's had to water every day. Hopefully, she won't have to water for at least a day!|
JuneK


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

jknappva said:


> So glad you went to the KAP!!
> 
> I'm glad I came too it was so awesome meeting everyone. Oh I loved London it was amazing. I will for sure be popping in now and again to chat with everyone and see how they are doing


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great cakes!!!! Such fun...............


NanaCaren said:


> Here it is


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

AZ Sticks said:


> Welcome to Paradise!!!!!!!!!! We're so glad you decided to join us!!! It looks like a great time in Defiance - your mom was so excited that you were going with her - Safe driving tomorrow - and we will be waiting to see what projects you are making!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Lol silly iPod it went to fast lol thank you


----------



## redriet60

Hi all, finally caught up, could not stop reading about all the goings on at the KAP. Lovely to see all the pictures and all the fun everyone was having.
What a nice way to spend your birthday Pup lover. Happy belated birthday, and Happy belated birthday to you Julie, your pizza looked yummy. 
So sorry for the family who had the tornado damage, but glad nobody was hurt. Everyone who is traveling, stay safe. Prayers going up for Gwen's back, and Marianne's finger and others who have health issues, name escape me at the moment. Can't wait to read the rest of the stories about the KAP, and see more pictures. Check back later.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Lol silly iPod it went to fast lol thank you


 :thumbup: Happens to me on mine all the time!!!


----------



## Grannypeg

Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. How wonderful you were able to attend the knitapooloza.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Grannypeg said:


> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. How wonderful you were able to attend the knitapooloza.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is


Yummy looks good all of them.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Grannypeg said:


> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. How wonderful you were able to attend the knitapooloza.


Thank you


----------



## Ceili

Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.

FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.

I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top. 

Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.

Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too. 

I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).

Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!

I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.

I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)

When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!

Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


----------



## chickkie

Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.
> 
> I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


I wanna see pictures of all those wonderful gifts... they sound like something we could make for our local knitters...


----------



## margewhaples

I almost feel out of my element as I do such simple knitting and you all seem so expert. I have never tried a sweater in knitting. I attempted them in crochet but didn't like the way they fit me so they are around somewhere. It was they that convinced me that I like knitting better. I am currently plugging on the traveling vine, I have two scarves in progress, I just got the yarn for the shrug or round jacket that I hope to start soon as I can purchase some forty in circulars or get the joins for my currrent ones and I am needing more dish cloths. So
quite a lot on my plate for the future, but I only knit when I have someone to talk to. The lengthy tea party takes a lot of time for me with all the hang-ups. I am
hoping to buy a new computer in Sept or late August when I bet a lot will be on sale. I wish that Nana could post one of the pictures where most of the participants are and 
somehow enumerate who is who.
AZ has your husband tried the herbs that I suggested as I find these + lots of vitamins help me keep the flares very short and not as deadly on health. It is a lot of pills and they are hard to swallow, but getting them down slows the pain, the cramps and the diarrhea. The isatis cooling I understand is very difficult to find, I am still working on my original bottle. I also take Genesis 24 a liquid vitamin product. Hope he is feeling better soon.
Zoe: Our prayers that your stepson and his family can arrange for the repairs before winter as I am sure that
with all the destruction this year construction materials will be in hard supply.
Julie I am glad that you can always seem to drop in here so that we know all is going well. 
Nana: So much thanks for all the pics-[ What kind of phone takes such fab. pics.
So long for now, It's been a lazy weekend since the trip to the mall and I am just now putting things away.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.
> 
> I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


ceilidh, I would have got! But as with Poledra one is often really just guessing.


----------



## Patches39

Hi Marlark Marge, don't feel that way I am learning to knit, new things, not all of us are experts, sense I have been a part of KTP, I have learned to knit socks, and lace, and nice dish cloths. if you want to learn new things you are in the right place. Here you will get all the support and help you need, enjoy and have fun. I have. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.


Hi Ceili! yes, I got your name but never assumed that it was pronounced any other way but kay-lee! (I have also heard it pronounced as key-lee). It is a grand Irish name! Ceili is an Irish word for a social get-together of music and dance. With that come the food and drink. I hope you are Irish! here is a Ceili dance! Zoe 





And to practice for next year's Knit a Palooza:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRf-Qqg7s_U





Someone just got to find an Irish music making band --- hmmm, must have fiddle!


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> I wanna see pictures of all those wonderful gifts... they sound like something we could make for our local knitters...


I would love to see a picture of all the gifts too. I know how hard Gwen worked to make some of those gifts and I know how much she did. Would love to see them all. Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks for the prayers and stuff for my stepson and family. I still have not been able to get a hold of them and find out anything more. I am hoping that they had insurance on the place! If not, then Jamie and his crew will do the renovations anyways because he does that kind of work apart from his regular job. Zoe 

Update: Just got confirmation that no one was hurt but there is pretty heavy damage done to his home. His house got the worst damage in the town. He is boarding up windows and trying to get the roof fixed. As I thought, there is no insurance.


----------



## Patches39

Glad all had a great time at the KAP, it was nice to see the fun you guys were having. Pray all make it home safe, and find your homes as you felt them.
Will say good night/day and pray that tomorrow will be a great day for all.


----------



## Ceili

Thanks, Zoe. Yes, I'm 100%, and my girls were competitive Irish dancers. They only got to compete together once, as they were in different age groups, but one of Hilary's ceili team was unable to compete, so they were allowed to substitute, and Jessica was the substitution picked. First time they won a first at the same time in the same competition. That's why I picked it. I would love to get my granddaughter into it, but classes near here all weekdays, and neither my daughter or myself can get Avia to a class because of our work schedules. My younger grandson could also be quite good at it. Darn, I'm going to look at the schedules of schools a little farther away. Thanks for the Ceili! I really miss those days. We were the first Irish dancers ever to dance at Disney World, and we had several world champions in our group. It was really good to see you, last night, albeit briefly!


5mmdpns said:


> Hi Ceili! yes, I got your name but never assumed that it was pronounced any other way but kay-lee! It is a grand Irish name! Ceili is an Irish word for a social get-together of music and dance. With that come the food and drink. I hope you are Irish! here is a Ceili dance! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to practice for next year's Knit a Palooza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRf-Qqg7s_U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just got to find an Irish music making band --- hmmm, must have fiddle!


At one time I was very good friends with The Bothy Band made up of All Irish Champions, mostly from one family, with a sprinkling of other musicians, but that was back in the 70s, and I haven't kept track of them.


----------



## Ceili

Is ceilidh the Scottish spelling? Gaelic is such a tricky language. I have (had) a small amount of Irish, but I'm afraid I've lost most of it. It's not taught in many places in my area, and my classes were rather informal and fell apart after about six months due to lack of students.


Lurker 2 said:


> ceilidh, I would have got! But as with Poledra one is often really just guessing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Is ceilidh the Scottish spelling? Gaelic is such a tricky language. I have (had) a small amount of Irish, but I'm afraid I've lost most of it. It's not taught in many places in my area, and my classes were rather informal and fell apart after about six months due to lack of students.


yes! that is the Scottish Gaelic spelling, and a word I am very familiar with- but just had not made the connection to the Irish!


----------



## Ceili

Of course, we also received some original Shirleys! I have some small frames that I'm going to put them in. They are just beautiful, and quite the surprise. You are so talented, and I'm proud to display them in my home!


Designer1234 said:


> I would love to see a picture of all the gifts too. I know how hard Gwen worked to make some of those gifts and I know how much she did. Would love to see them all. Shirley


----------



## pammie1234

I taught a student named Celt. I did pronounce it Selt like the Boston Celtics, but it was pronounced Kelt. Same with Celli. I'm glad I now know the correct pronunciation! 

When the KAP first came up, I figured it was a 19 hour drive from my home. How far did everyone have to drive to get to Defiance?


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was great having you with us....glad to hear that you had fun!!



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


----------



## Pup lover

Pjs loves Crochet so glad you joined us in Ohio and here at KTP. Was a joy to meet you and your mom.

I have caught up with this week (gave up on last weeks)
and I am exhausted and headed to bed will post pictures etc tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a good night's sleep - it was good to have you as my roommate for the weekend!!! Pretty tired now and DH is funny - asks questions and then laughs at me trying to talk!! I'll be hitting the bed early...so sad that I have to wait until tomorrow to play with the yummy yarn, needles, books, patterns, etc.

Sam, Heidi & Gary --- thanks again for opening your home and hearts to all of us. It was such a joy to meet you and enjoy your family and Bentley is precious; just have to come back again to hold him when I don't have bronchitis.

Gwen & Marianne - hope you got lots of rest today before your trip home...you really set a high bar for the Knit-a-Palooza...thanks for all your hard work. Safe travels.

Caren and Jamie --- hope you got some rest today also and have a safe trip home.

So happy to have met so many talented people -- you all inspire me to try new and challenging projects.



Pup lover said:


> Pjs loves Crochet so glad you joined us in Ohio and here at KTP. Was a joy to meet you and your mom.
> 
> I have caught up with this week (gave up on last weeks)
> and I am exhausted and headed to bed will post pictures etc tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens

Did nittergma make it out to Sam's in time for supper? She seemed unsure about how to find the winery when I last spoke to her at the knit shop and it didn't register if she was at Sam's when we had to return, looking for my car/house keys. 

We made it home just before midnight and the drive was fairly quick and dry after the abysmal rainfall during the drive over. so glad to have had the chance to meet up with you all. Wish I could have spent longer with everyone.

More later. Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Ceili said:


> Of course, we also received some original Shirleys! I have some small frames that I'm going to put them in. They are just beautiful, and quite the surprise. You are so talented, and I'm proud to display them in my home!


I am glad you liked them! It was fun painting them and I knew one of my friends would get each of them. So it sent best wishes with each one! I wasn't concerned about the cards but Gwen told me about the yarn bowls and the other things she made . I am sure that the non KAP girls would love to see the wonderful things she made - including the bags and name tags. I think she has been working on the get together for months.

Wish I could have come instead! Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


Oh so cute, she is a very good knitter, I've am inclined to agree, she certainly tackles and conquers some amazing projects.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


Zoe, so glad that everyone is all right, and no people damage, but that has to have been extremely scary and devestating for them. Prayers that they can get it all sorted quickly and back to the normal routine of their lives. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


Hi Jamie!!! It's been so much fun following you and your mom through England and now the KAP, can't wait to meet you in person next year!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> You need to update your avatar Aran.......... we weren't sure it was you!!!! Glad you had a good time and lucky you to live close enough to be able to visit with Sam more than once a year!!!! Make sure you show us the progress on your sweater............. luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is


What, no candles? lololol!! Gorgeous! Thank you Caren for the picures, we really appreciate the time you take to post them for us more than words can say. Hugs.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> HURRAY!!! It's been raining and storming for the last hour!! Finally the weather people got it right. They've been predicting rain for the last week and we finally got it!! And it dropped the temperature down to 81 degrees. Guess we'll have to put on a jacket, it's so cool! LOL!
> Hope my sister got some of this rain. She lives across the James River from me and a little farther south on her side. She has a lot of flowers that she's had to water every day. Hopefully, she won't have to water for at least a day!|
> JuneK


It's looking, feeling, and smelling like rain here, but so far no go, I'm really hoping that it does rain soon, I don't want to go out and water the garden. 
:?


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> When the KAP first came up, I figured it was a 19 hour drive from my home. How far did everyone have to drive to get to Defiance?


Took Jamie and me 13 hours to drive here, but that was because of a find the ferries setting on my GPS. Should have taken 9 hours maybe 10 with stops.


----------



## Poledra65

Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.
> 
> I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good night's sleep - it was good to have you as my roommate for the weekend!!! Pretty tired now and DH is funny - asks questions and then laughs at me trying to talk!! I'll be hitting the bed early...so sad that I have to wait until tomorrow to play with the yummy yarn, needles, books, patterns, etc.
> 
> Sam, Heidi & Gary --- thanks again for opening your home and hearts to all of us. It was such a joy to meet you and enjoy your family and Bentley is precious; just have to come back again to hold him when I don't have bronchitis.
> 
> Gwen & Marianne - hope you got lots of rest today before your trip home...you really set a high bar for the Knit-a-Palooza...thanks for all your hard work. Safe travels.
> 
> Caren and Jamie --- hope you got some rest today also and have a safe trip home.
> 
> So happy to have met so many talented people -- you all inspire me to try new and challenging projects.


I got some sleep this afternoon said good night to a friend in the UK turned on my computer to watch the motogp and feel asleep. Was good to meet you and everyone else, had a blast.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the prayers and stuff for my stepson and family. I still have not been able to get a hold of them and find out anything more. I am hoping that they had insurance on the place! If not, then Jamie and his crew will do the renovations anyways because he does that kind of work apart from his regular job. Zoe
> 
> Update: Just got confirmation that no one was hurt but there is pretty heavy damage done to his home. His house got the worst damage in the town. He is boarding up windows and trying to get the roof fixed. As I thought, there is no insurance.


Oh no! no insurance is not a good thing, but I am glad that they are able to do the work themselves, that is a blessing, the cost on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> What, no candles? lololol!! Gorgeous! Thank you Caren for the picures, we really appreciate the time you take to post them for us more than words can say. Hugs.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


YOu are most welcome I love sharing photos with everyone, glad they are being enjoyed.


----------



## Poledra65

It's been discussed and decided that I'll be going next year for sure, either DH or DSMother will be going with me, just depends on who's not working. If DH comes he'll probably be spening the time fishing. lolol. He enjoyed meeting Zoe and Charlotte last night, he's really shy, so the fact that he actually spoke was rather amazing. lol. 
Well, all caught up here, so everyone, glad those that already hit the road made it home safe and sound and everyone heading out tomorrow, have a safe and enjoyable trip, gotta love GPS, my GPS lady gets rather demanding, I want to be able to change it to a sexy guy. lol... Gwen and Marianne, don't overdo yourselves with all the yarn shop stops you have programed into your phone. lol Hope the back and finger feel better soon. Ceili and Rookie, hope you both are feeling much more up to snuff by morning. 
Jynx, hope the wound is doing much better after your bath. 
Julie, hope Ringo isn't bothering his stitches too much, I imagine he's not too thrilled with them, and of course he's worrying over the missing parts I'm sure, thankfully that doesn't last long. 
Hugs and Love to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Loved meeting you and Don...Nittergma made it just fine....it was determined that detailed maps will be a mainstay at future KAP's.



jheiens said:


> Did nittergma make it out to Sam's in time for supper? She seemed unsure about how to find the winery when I last spoke to her at the knit shop and it didn't register if she was at Sam's when we had to return, looking for my car/house keys.
> 
> We made it home just before midnight and the drive was fairly quick and dry after the abysmal rainfall during the drive over. so glad to have had the chance to meet up with you all. Wish I could have spent longer with everyone.
> 
> More later. Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully, next year --- love the cards; you are a fantastic artist...I have to find a frame for mine.



Designer1234 said:


> I am glad you liked them! It was fun painting them and I knew one of my friends would get each of them. So it sent best wishes with each one! I wasn't concerned about the cards but Gwen told me about the yarn bowls and the other things she made . I am sure that the non KAP girls would love to see the wonderful things she made - including the bags and name tags. I think she has been working on the get together for months.
> 
> Wish I could have come instead! Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree

Her work is phenomenal!!! and, so is she!! Such a sweet sweet person!



Poledra65 said:


> Oh so cute, she is a very good knitter, I've am inclined to agree, she certainly tackles and conquers some amazing projects.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers from me too!!



Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, so glad that everyone is all right, and no people damage, but that has to have been extremely scary and devestating for them. Prayers that they can get it all sorted quickly and back to the normal routine of their lives. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love to have your DH come with you next year --- keep me posted as my DH is a big fisherman also...we can set up a DH golf and/or DH fishing activity while we're in the yarn shop!!



Poledra65 said:


> It's been discussed and decided that I'll be going next year for sure, either DH or DSMother will be going with me, just depends on who's not working. If DH comes he'll probably be spening the time fishing. lolol. He enjoyed meeting Zoe and Charlotte last night, he's really shy, so the fact that he actually spoke was rather amazing. lol.
> Well, all caught up here, so everyone, glad those that already hit the road made it home safe and sound and everyone heading out tomorrow, have a safe and enjoyable trip, gotta love GPS, my GPS lady gets rather demanding, I want to be able to change it to a sexy guy. lol... Gwen and Marianne, don't overdo yourselves with all the yarn shop stops you have programed into your phone. lol Hope the back and finger feel better soon. Ceili and Rookie, hope you both are feeling much more up to snuff by morning.
> Jynx, hope the wound is doing much better after your bath.
> Julie, hope Ringo isn't bothering his stitches too much, I imagine he's not too thrilled with them, and of course he's worrying over the missing parts I'm sure, thankfully that doesn't last long.
> Hugs and Love to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to have your DH come with you next year --- keep me posted as my DH is a big fisherman also...we can set up a DH golf and/or DH fishing activity while we're in the yarn shop!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Will do!! That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone. Just want to say that Gwen, Marianne, Sam and his family really made this past weekend wonderful! Thank you all so much.

We got home about 7pm after a quick stop at DD's to drop off half the sweet corn that we bought on the way out of Defiance. Unloaded the car and then we both just rested till bedtime. I'll unpack all my "goodies" tomorrow and figure out where it's all going to fit in.

Shirley and Sandi thank you for the lovely gifts that you sent us. They are beautiful.

It was so wonderful to meet everyone and match up faces and names. Can't wait till next year!! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## margewhaples

Headng for bed After a call to my SIl re: brother. will see you after sr.ctr. tomorrow. Marlark marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, hope Ringo isn't bothering his stitches too much, I imagine he's not too thrilled with them, and of course he's worrying over the missing parts I'm sure, thankfully that doesn't last long.
> Hugs and Love to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One thing is that it will make him smell more like Rufus- He has spent a lot of time trying to work out the difference- he is a bit pink, but I now have some ointment to anoint him with once we have the bucket in place (actually a state of the art see through one that attaches to his collar). I just need some help to achieve getting it into place. My neighbour will be home from work soon.
Does anyone know was Daralene going straight home or via her Mom? I cannot find the photo with the giraffes- they are superb, as is the whole piece.
Got the grass cut- including quite a long way down the driveway- don't HAVE to do that bit, but it looks so much tidier when I do. Next fine day I must get the 'weed eater' (edger) out and tackle that. It always involves a bit of logistics because there is no good fence, and no gate at all in front- so the dogs have to be inside the house. I have to strategise that too or Ringo goes ballistic at poor old Rufus. In many ways life will be a lot simpler once they have found their new homes. I won't rush into having two dogs again in a hurry- the costs are just so high. Much as I love them both, and will miss them.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing is that it will make him smell more like Rufus- He has spent a lot of time trying to work out the difference- he is a bit pink, but I now have some ointment to anoint him with once we have the bucket in place (actually a state of the art see through one that attaches to his collar). I just need some help to achieve getting it into place. My neighbour will be home from work soon.
> Does anyone know was Daralene going straight home or via her Mom? I cannot find the photo with the giraffes- they are superb, as is the whole piece.
> Got the grass cut- including quite a long way down the driveway- don't HAVE to do that bit, but it looks so much tidier when I do. Next fine day I must get the 'weed eater' (edger) out and tackle that. It always involves a bit of logistics because there is no good fence, and no gate at all in front- so the dogs have to be inside the house. I have to strategise that too or Ringo goes ballistic at poor old Rufus. In many ways life will be a lot simpler once they have found their new homes. I won't rush into having two dogs again in a hurry- the costs are just so high. Much as I love them both, and will miss them.


Oh good, your lawnmower came home, bad that the neighbor that borrowed it didn't mow for you. Yes we have those type of things that go right onto the collar, they do work wonderfully, ointment is a good thing, as is him smelling more like Rufus. I also agree, cost is definitely a defining factor, they do get costly, and it seems more costly in many countries than here in the US in many ways. Here the cost is so dependent upon what individual cities/towns and veterinarians want to charge, it is so much cheaper here to get vet work done than where we lived in San Antonio, Mocha's neck surgery was about 1/3rd the cost that was quoted in San Antonio, and he's doing quite well. 
Well, off to bed for sure this time. 
Thanks to Sam and Heidi and Family for putting on the Shindig!! Night and hugs. Pats for Ringo and Rufus, and a vitual dog cookie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, your lawnmower came home, bad that the neighbor that borrowed it didn't mow for you. Yes we have those type of things that go right onto the collar, they do work wonderfully, ointment is a good thing, as is him smelling more like Rufus. I also agree, cost is definitely a defining factor, they do get costly, and it seems more costly in many countries than here in the US in many ways. Here the cost is so dependent upon what individual cities/towns and veterinarians want to charge, it is so much cheaper here to get vet work done than where we lived in San Antonio, Mocha's neck surgery was about 1/3rd the cost that was quoted in San Antonio, and he's doing quite well.
> Well, off to bed for sure this time.
> Thanks to Sam and Heidi and Family for putting on the Shindig!! Night and hugs. Pats for Ringo and Rufus, and a vitual dog cookie.


And has gone again! But I know how hard it is for the family in question- life is very tough when you can't get full-time work. 
If I could afford to take the dogs an extra 15k to the vet- there is a cheaper one- but it is offset by the cost of getting there. The nitty gritty is that on my own they have become a luxury I cannot afford. They have shared a bit of pumpkin skin, and I will shortly give them both a special treat. I am heating up some beef bone soup I was gifted as a birthday present- so that will be my tea. My eyesight is playing up- I have multi coloured zig-zags through my field of vision- so it makes reading nearly impossible. Fortunately it has not developed into a full blown headache for a long time. I hope you are sound asleep, by now. It is nearly 5 p.m., here, and I wil settle down to relax with the telly. Am looking forward to a hot shower- I know the water will be right this time!


----------



## Sandy

I've been searching and I couldn't find a picture of the quilt. Was there a picture posted or was it viewed when everyone was on skype? If it hasn't been posted could someone post it I would love to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> I've been searching and I couldn't find a picture of the quilt. Was there a picture posted or was it viewed when everyone was on skype? If it hasn't been posted could someone post it I would love to see it.


Sandy, do you mean the blanket that Daralene knitted?


----------



## Lurker 2

a further shot from Kaikoura- sunny day this time!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)

Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.

Photos for today - from my garden


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)
> 
> Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today - from my garden


Thanks for the lovely close of the day photos! It is 8-30 p.m., here, and as I am inclined I will go have a beautiful warm shower after two weeks of cold showers- NOT fun in winter- but it took a while to sort out what the problem had to be. [Sometimes they cut back on hot water heating in cold weather, and at first I thought it must be that] 
Thank you Purplefi, for keeping up the images of beauty!


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> ceilidh, I would have got! But as with Poledra one is often really just guessing.


Julie, how do you pronounce Poledra please? Thanks, like you I thought it might be like ceilidh, but not sure about Poledra and does it have a meaning?


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> We were able to fix some problems later in the day. We had about 5-6 people on at once. It was really fun.
> 
> Pontuf


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful flowers thanks for starting off my day!! I think we call the "shake it all about" dance the Hokey Pokey! Another fun language difference. Looking forward to getting caught up on KP today---bronchitis and laryngitis have turned into a very sore throat and deep chest pains..so I think a doctor is in my near future.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)
> 
> Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today - from my garden


----------



## RookieRetiree

I posted this on the previous KTP after Angora mentioned Pup Lover's cake...and then decided to post it over here as well and then add this:

Paula - so good to meet you and Bob...he was a great Grill Master!! and seemed to be genuinely glad to be with us---we need to get him started knitting!! 

The cakes for Pup Lover were amazing....perfectly appropriate for the lovey lady that she is!! Wishing you many many more happy and healthy birthdays!! Let's plan our next adventure soon!

Julie - your birthday pizza looked wonderful; although I'd probably have to remove the anchovies---don't mind the flavor, just not the texture so I use anchovy paste in my Caesar salads. I have an anchovy vegetable dip that is glorious, but since it contains mayonnaise and crumbled egg, it would have not been good for our KAP, but I'll post it here in case anyone wants it It's very healthy and with the vegetables is a complete meal. Give Ringo a couple of good doggie pats for me; hope he recovers from his surgery quickly and hope that it makes him a little more receptive to training. 

Unfortunately, Susan (Ceili--and I was one with the wrong pronunciation) left Bentley's gift at her place so it didn't make it to Sam, Heidi & Gary's for you all to ooh and ahh over, but I got a sneak peak at it when I dropped her off after our drive home -- the gift is beautiful and I've discovered yet another yarn that I have to find and decide on a project for it!! 

I found some 11" fixed circulars for my next pair of socks at the LYS in Defiance....have to get the ones for DH done first and then I'm on to a pair for me....Kathy, I may be calling you for some more hints on the two at a time toe up on 2 circulars and Darowil, I'll be reviewing your workshop for the pattern and coaching! Love making socks!

If it looked like the yarn shop had everything you could possibly want, you're right....that place was wall to wall of everything yarn, pattern and needle related products. Don't think they've ever had that many bodies in there at the same time and it got quite hot and sticky and a bit close for maneuvering, but Ellen and Tina (local alpaca farmer) were very gracious hostesses. Have to put the alpaca farm on the itinerary for next year! I didn't get the bug to learn drop spool spinning, but did get some roving for my next obsession to learn needle felting and would love to watch a dyeing demonstration next year. I think the shop made out alright for their sales for the month!


----------



## Silverowl

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


Welcome, it certainly looks like you all had a good weekend. I hope you and your mum have a safe trip home.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


Oh no, how awful for them. Take care. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


Hi there, and welcome!!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is


Oh wow! How fabulous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Zoe --- sorry to hear about your step son's ordeal. It will be hard without insurance, but looking on the bright side, they are able to do what they need to do to fix things.

So sorry I couldn't converse with anyone on Skype--plus with your real names posted, other than you and Charlotte, I wasn't sure who I was visiting with -- I haven't quite put birth family names and KTP family names to correspond yet.

Love to all - I'm headed back off to bed and will catch up with you all later. I now have a Skype set up also and as soon as my voice returns, I'll be getting more "face" time in.


----------



## Patches39

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


Hi, I'm Patches, welcome, I feel like I know you already, wasn't at KAP, but have heard about you. :-D


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the prayers and stuff for my stepson and family. I still have not been able to get a hold of them and find out anything more. I am hoping that they had insurance on the place! If not, then Jamie and his crew will do the renovations anyways because he does that kind of work apart from his regular job. Zoe
> 
> Update: Just got confirmation that no one was hurt but there is pretty heavy damage done to his home. His house got the worst damage in the town. He is boarding up windows and trying to get the roof fixed. As I thought, there is no insurance.


Another answered prayer.


----------



## wannabear

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Photos for today - from my garden


I love the reflecting Buddha. What sort of pond is that?


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful flowers thanks for starting off my day!! I think we call the "shake it all about" dance the Hokey Pokey! Another fun language difference. Looking forward to getting caught up on KP today---bronchitis and laryngitis have turned into a very sore throat and deep chest pains..so I think a doctor is in my near future.


We call it the hokey pokey too. :thumbup: Sorry to hear you bug has gone to the chest. I have just finished my repeat of antibiotics for my chest infection. Thats all better now.


----------



## sugarsugar

Finally caught up again. I have loved seeing all the photos and hearing about THE trip. Again it was great being part of the skyping. :thumbup: 
I havent done very much the last few days... at the end of the chest infection and it seems like i have hurt some muscle in my ribs in my back. :shock: Anyway went to doc today and he has put me on voltaren (anti imflamitory) for 48hours and if there is no improvement i have to have blood test on Thurs (in case it could be something else... ? plurisy? :shock: :shock: ). I shouldnt think so and he doesnt think so either as i am not unwell at all. So fingers crossed it is only muscular and will settle. Nasty sharp pains when it grabs though. 
What a huge effort went into the knitapalooza!! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> a further shot from Kaikoura- sunny day this time!


Thanks that is a place that I would enjoy, just to set and think.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)
> 
> Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today - from my garden


It's coffee time, flower and a place to think. WOW!!! Who could ask for anything more. Thanks. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> It's coffee time, flower and a place to think. WOW!!! Who could ask for anything more. Thanks. :-D


Ask and ye shall receive.. :-D


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you went to the KAP!!
> 
> I'm glad I came too it was so awesome meeting everyone. Oh I loved London it was amazing. I will for sure be popping in now and again to chat with everyone and see how they are doing
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! You know you'll always be welcome!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> YOu are most welcome I love sharing photos with everyone, glad they are being enjoyed.


I, too, appreciate the time you took to take pictures and post them. I felt like I could at least keep up with the festivites even though I was far away!!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.. :-D


Lovely cup and saucer. Today at our Knitting group I used a teaset that belonged to my husband's great aunt. The set is over 100 years old.


----------



## PurpleFi

Rookie, hope you feel better again soon. xxx


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)
> 
> Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today - from my garden


Oh, so lovely!! Love the rose and quite appropriately named. Saw on the news that Princess Kate is in the hospital with early labor pains!!! Wonder how the odds are on whether it's a boy or girl!! So exciting even for me, who've never been to Great Britain but with my heritage, it's definitely in the blood since most of my ancestors came from Kent!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

wannabear said:


> I love the reflecting Buddha. What sort of pond is that?


It's a new pond, My husband built it about two months ago. It is for wild life and we already have four newts. loads of snails, diving beetles and blue and red damsel flies. Also all the birds come down to bathe in it.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.. :-D


Thanks, :shock: beautiful


----------



## purl2diva

The picture of the blanket is on page 36. It is beautiful-a treasure to be passed on for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely cup and saucer. Today at our Knitting group I used a teaset that belonged to my husband's great aunt. The set is over 100 years old.


Thank you, it was posted to me from a friend for morning coffee this morning. 
That would have been lovely to see. My aunt had all my grandma's china and she threw it out instead of asking if anyone wanted it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, :shock: beautiful


You are most welcome.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And has gone again! But I know how hard it is for the family in question- life is very tough when you can't get full-time work.
> If I could afford to take the dogs an extra 15k to the vet- there is a cheaper one- but it is offset by the cost of getting there. The nitty gritty is that on my own they have become a luxury I cannot afford. They have shared a bit of pumpkin skin, and I will shortly give them both a special treat. I am heating up some beef bone soup I was gifted as a birthday present- so that will be my tea. My eyesight is playing up- I have multi coloured zig-zags through my field of vision- so it makes reading nearly impossible. Fortunately it has not developed into a full blown headache for a long time. I hope you are sound asleep, by now. It is nearly 5 p.m., here, and I wil settle down to relax with the telly. Am looking forward to a hot shower- I know the water will be right this time!


I understand that, at least it did come home. Ooh, that should keep you warm, sounds yummy. 
I'm glad no headache, hoping you do not get one anytime soon. 
Got DH ready to head off to work when it's time, they told him to come in an hour later, they couldn't have done that before I was up? oh well, had to get up anyway, I think I need my first cup of coffee. 
Have a great day when you are up. 
Hugs to you and the boys.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> Julie, how do you pronounce Poledra please? Thanks, like you I thought it might be like ceilidh, but not sure about Poledra and does it have a meaning?


Pole-eedra No, just the name of one of the characters from my favorite books, The Belgraid by David Eddings.


----------



## FranVan

It was a lovely photo of the yarn store. Glad you all had a good buying trip.


----------



## jknappva

Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
JuneK
Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> It's been discussed and decided that I'll be going next year for sure, either DH or DSMother will be going with me, just depends on who's not working. If DH comes he'll probably be spening the time fishing. lolol. He enjoyed meeting Zoe and Charlotte last night, he's really shy, so the fact that he actually spoke was rather amazing. lol.
> Well, all caught up here, so everyone, glad those that already hit the road made it home safe and sound and everyone heading out tomorrow, have a safe and enjoyable trip, gotta love GPS, my GPS lady gets rather demanding, I want to be able to change it to a sexy guy. lol... Gwen and Marianne, don't overdo yourselves with all the yarn shop stops you have programed into your phone. lol Hope the back and finger feel better soon. Ceili and Rookie, hope you both are feeling much more up to snuff by morning.
> Jynx, hope the wound is doing much better after your bath.
> Julie, hope Ringo isn't bothering his stitches too much, I imagine he's not too thrilled with them, and of course he's worrying over the missing parts I'm sure, thankfully that doesn't last long.
> Hugs and Love to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha, hi Kaye! I just had to get the handsome guy in the red shirt up off your sofa and say hello to him! hahaha, he even waved to us!! ~~~~ :mrgreen:  It was very nice to meet him and he obviously adores you completely! and why not, you are a lovely gal!
If he does come, tell him to drive you all down in his rig, I want to see it!!!! hmmmm, might be an extra incentive to come next year! (I used to work a few years in a truck stop and got to know some of the most kindest truck drivers around!) Zoe


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Did nittergma make it out to Sam's in time for supper? She seemed unsure about how to find the winery when I last spoke to her at the knit shop and it didn't register if she was at Sam's when we had to return, looking for my car/house keys.
> 
> We made it home just before midnight and the drive was fairly quick and dry after the abysmal rainfall during the drive over. so glad to have had the chance to meet up with you all. Wish I could have spent longer with everyone.
> 
> More later. Ohio Joy


A little time was better than no time. Was wonderful to meet and hug you!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful flowers thanks for starting off my day!! I think we call the "shake it all about" dance the Hokey Pokey! Another fun language difference. Looking forward to getting caught up on KP today---bronchitis and laryngitis have turned into a very sore throat and deep chest pains..so I think a doctor is in my near future.


Yes, I would say get thee to the doctor! Take care of yourself and get some extra rest after our fun filled weekend.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, hi Kaye! I just had to get the handsome guy in the red shirt up off your sofa and say hello to him! hahaha, he even waved to us!! ~~~~ :mrgreen:  It was very nice to meet him and he obviously adores you completely! and why not, you are a lovely gal!
> If he does come, tell him to drive you all down in his rig, I want to see it!!!! hmmmm, might be an extra incentive to come next year! (I used to work a few years in a truck stop and got to know some of the most kindest truck drivers around!) Zoe


LOL!!! He'll have to tell the boss he need to take and pick up in Defiance so that he can drive it. lol 
He's been to Michigan and Missouri but not to Ohio yet. 
And it has a sleeper on it, so we can pick up a few extra people along the way and they'd have a place to sit. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Zoe --- sorry to hear about your step son's ordeal. It will be hard without insurance, but looking on the bright side, they are able to do what they need to do to fix things.
> 
> So sorry I couldn't converse with anyone on Skype--plus with your real names posted, other than you and Charlotte, I wasn't sure who I was visiting with -- I haven't quite put birth family names and KTP family names to correspond yet.
> 
> Love to all - I'm headed back off to bed and will catch up with you all later. I now have a Skype set up also and as soon as my voice returns, I'll be getting more "face" time in.


That is ok Jeannette, at least you know sign language now! ahahha, it was lovely meeting you although very briefly!

Just as great was meeting Marianne and kissing her finger better, thank you for the honor Marianne, hugs.

Nice to have met you too Shirely. I did wish to talk to you more about the Rockies. It has been a long time since I have seen them and I can not remember going to Jasper Park if we ever did go there. You have a very gentle sounding voice. Perhaps Skype will be better the next time the KTPers get together.

SugarSugar, you are exactly as I pictured you in my head, right down to your voice! (I have a 6th sense and will often have this kind of thing happen to me. hahaha, does this mean that there is a long tail of yarn from me to you and back again connecting us?) It was great to see you!

Heather, it was nice to hear you and see your avatar picture. Only trouble was keeping the connection on Skype! Same with a lot of those who joined via Skype. I do believe that it is because not all of us had the same version of Skype and of course the reception links could be such a huge factor too. Julie, it was nice to hear you and see you before you had to leave us. Gwen, love your hat that matched your shirt!

Now someone has to post the http address for the Defiance newspaper website so we can read all about this epic earth-shattering event that took place at Sam's!!!! Sam, it was good to see you again! did you get some cherry pie? Ayden claims he never got any but he was such a darling lil bundle of energy!!!!!

Caren it was so nice to meet you and Jamie! Jamie, welcome to the KTP!

There is so much more....................... Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> It's a new pond, My husband built it about two months ago. It is for wild life and we already have four newts. loads of snails, diving beetles and blue and red damsel flies. Also all the birds come down to bathe in it.


Your DH is truely talented in the art of garden design, I'd love to have him do mine, it'd be more than worth the cost of the ticket I think. You have such a lovely retreat in your own back yard. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, the pictures of the coast are so lovely, I do miss the ocean since we are a little landlocked here, so to see them when you and Shirley and the others all post them are such a nice treat.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh the horses are so beautiful and in such a beautiful place. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Yes, I would say get thee to the doctor! Take care of yourself and get some extra rest after our fun filled weekend.


Oh no!! I certainly hope they aren't turning into Pnemonia, I agree a visit to the doctor in the very near future is definitely in order. Take care of yourself and rest. Hugs to keep you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! He'll have to tell the boss he need to take and pick up in Defiance so that he can drive it. lol
> He's been to Michigan and Missouri but not to Ohio yet.
> And it has a sleeper on it, so we can pick up a few extra people along the way and they'd have a place to sit. :thumbup:


You can swing by up here and pick me up!!!! hahaha, what a way to come to the KAP! He would have to get the boss to arrange a pick up in Thunder Bay and drive it down to Defiance for delivery! ahhah, then he has to get a load to deliver back up here before you head down home! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> A little time was better than no time. Was wonderful to meet and hug you!


One of the highlights of skyping into Heidi's bathroom was that there was three skypers who sang Happy Birthday to you in the bathroom!!! Bet no one has done that for you before!!!! come to think of it, it was a first time for me to sing the birthday song while in the loo!!! hahaah, what a riot! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Your DH is truely talented in the art of garden design, I'd love to have him do mine, it'd be more than worth the cost of the ticket I think. You have such a lovely retreat in your own back yard. :thumbup:


Thank you. Unfortunately he does not do flying.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Oh the horses are so beautiful and in such a beautiful place. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


I quite agree. Wonderful photography too.


----------



## Pup lover

Here are the pictures I took over the weekend on my camera. Thankfully NanaCaren had her smart phone and did a wonderful job posting pictures as my Kindle was to awkward to carry around and try to get pictures and would have had to find internet to connect to. 

It was wonderful sharing a room with Rookie though we would have not talked as much if we had been alone and would have gotten more sleep and maybe saved her voice some. lol Im ready for our next adventure what should we plan first?

Ceili (I was pronouncing it incorrectly also) was wonderful traveling with you and getting to know you better. Cant wait to see your projects.

Does anyone remember who made the deep aqua/turqouis teddy bear blanket? 

Sam, is there anyway you guys could line up all the presents on a table and take a photo to post? It was so wonderful of your whole family to open their house to us and they were all friendly, warm and welcoming.

Have been out to weed flower beds before it gets too hot here. Seems like the weeds just took over while I was gone it was only 2 days! We are needing rain here. We did not get the storm that moved through over the weekend it all went North of us. Have blackberries and green beans to pick also so need to get moving.

Thanks to NanaCaren I now know how to post more than 3 pictures at a time. She and Jamie are so friendly and funny and its nice that Jamie enjoys spending time with her mom and all of us. 

To everyone that I met and hugged and talked to all weekend, it would take a book to mention you all by name please forgive me for not, I loved meeting each and every one of you and all of the hugs that were given and received just did wonders for my soul. It is so nice to know that you all are just as friendly, and warm and loving in person and I feel truly blessed to count you all as friends, sisters and brothers. 

Thank you to each and every one of my friends, sisters and brothers here on KTP that have supported me this year through all of the cancer, chemo and whining, you all mean more to me than you can possibly imagine. 

Gwen and Marianne, fabulous job of coordinating and scheduling everything. Shirley, Sandi, Charlotte thank you all soo much for the wonderful swag that you all sent! Charlotte, I will be busy reading for quite a while and then will be passing the books on to Rookie!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


Oh my goodness..... it seems that all the host people knocked themselves out.... Had I known my darned surgery was being postpones, I would have been there with bells on..... I knew Sam's family would be wonderful just because they were so willing to let the hordes descend upon them....... Glad you had a great time Kay-lee..... have a nice tea and honey and rest that voice....


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to have your DH come with you next year --- keep me posted as my DH is a big fisherman also...we can set up a DH golf and/or DH fishing activity while we're in the yarn shop!!


My DH loves to (try to) fish and (try to) golf...his favorite club is the telescoping thing that he uses to fish golf balls out of the water  Our only deterent next year would be the music festival. I could always leave DH home


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> Thanks, Zoe. Yes, I'm 100%, and my girls were competitive Irish dancers. They only got to compete together once, as they were in different age groups, but one of Hilary's ceili team was unable to compete, so they were allowed to substitute, and Jessica was the substitution picked. First time they won a first at the same time in the same competition. That's why I picked it. I would love to get my granddaughter into it, but classes near here all weekdays, and neither my daughter or myself can get Avia to a class because of our work schedules. My younger grandson could also be quite good at it. Darn, I'm going to look at the schedules of schools a little farther away. Thanks for the Ceili! I really miss those days. We were the first Irish dancers ever to dance at Disney World, and we had several world champions in our group. It was really good to see you, last night, albeit briefly!
> 
> At one time I was very good friends with The Bothy Band made up of All Irish Champions, mostly from one family, with a sprinkling of other musicians, but that was back in the 70s, and I haven't kept track of them.


DUH, That should have dawned on me as well. My grands were competitive step dancers as well... and we loved going to the competition. the cost of the outfits thought!!!!!! they are no longer doing it as their schedules are just too busy, but it was fun while it lasted....


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Here are the pictures I took over the weekend on my camera.
> 
> Lovely collection of photos of lovely people. Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


JuneK, the horses used to run free in the area of the Corolla lighthouse when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry Point, NC. That was before that area of the Outer Banks got to be so popular and folks began building all over the place. The last I heard the horses had been ''fenced out'' because they were trampling those expensive grass lawns built (and maintained) on the sand around the even more expensive, almost-palatial homes now there.

IMHO, that is a shame on the residents who have taken the wild area and made it so similar to the VERY expensive communities building up on the mainland. So, now the horses are not permitted to roam as they have for generations. And the next gigantic hurricane coming through will not only take the Banks and ''lawns'', it will take those very palatial homes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> A little time was better than no time. Was wonderful to meet and hug you!


You are absolutely right, Dawn. You did my heart good to see and hug you, several times before our time there ended. Perhaps next year we can stay longer and get in a better visit. Sure hope so!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

On the road again glad to be on the road again


----------



## Dreamweaver

Darn, i'm only on 42 but need to get the laundry loads switched and get in gear to get a walk in before it is entirely too hot. It is already 10:00 an I've been on the computer way too long... 

DH was off to the heart sr. early and has the dermatologist tomorrow. We are pretty darned sure he has sin cancer again so there will be some surgery soon and there is a chance of angioplasty. His turn in the barrel, at least this week...

Can't remember if I told you all that DD's painter got arrested.... she is frantically looking for a new one, as the house is completely torn up. Guess he won't be coming out to quote my bedroom!!!!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome.


LOL LOL so cute. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> On the road again glad to be on the road again


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Safe travels!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful flowers thanks for starting off my day!! I think we call the "shake it all about" dance the Hokey Pokey! Another fun language difference. Looking forward to getting caught up on KP today---bronchitis and laryngitis have turned into a very sore throat and deep chest pains..so I think a doctor is in my near future.


Get there quickly. you know how tiring coughing can be... Just so sorry that it cut into your fun at KAP...

(I have knitting students start out with the Hokey Pokey - sitting - to warm up hands and wrist before starting to knit...)


----------



## wannabear

On the North Carolina coast, at Beaufort, a little town near Morehead City, there are still wild horses that were not contained when I was last down there. They actually live on some small islands right off the coast and are quite visible but no trouble to anybody. Beaufort is not the kind of place that will ever have a golf course on the waterfront.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> ceilidh, I would have got! But as with Poledra one is often really just guessing.


Of course, well done Julie, I didn't make the connection! Wonder if there's some gaelic connection to Ceili's name? Any long lost Celts lurking in your past Ceili?!! :lol: :lol:

Edit, I've just seen what Zoe wrote. I didn't know that it was an Irish word too, even with different spelling, the meaning is the same.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


Beautiful, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> One of the highlights of skyping into Heidi's bathroom was that there was three skypers who sang Happy Birthday to you in the bathroom!!! Bet no one has done that for you before!!!! come to think of it, it was a first time for me to sing the birthday song while in the loo!!! hahaah, what a riot! Zoe


Yes, was definitely a first for me also Zoe! Loved that you all did though, very sweet. I was wonderful to see you and talk to you all, will look forward to skyping with you again.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> Does anyone remember who made the deep aqua/turqouis teddy bear blanket?
> 
> Dawn, I left a baby blanket crocheted with teddy bears for Bentley. My name was on the tag with the gift bag with yellow/orange flowers on the outside. Is that the one you're referring to? (I know--dangling participles from an English teacher.) Wanted to leave Bentley's gift even though we couldn't stay and I had to run Gary out of the bathroom when he was skyping all over the world, so that I could use it before heading out for the Turnplke for the second time that evening! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf

Crescent- news.com. defiance newspaper


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, i'm only on 42 but need to get the laundry loads switched and get in gear to get a walk in before it is entirely too hot. It is already 10:00 an I've been on the computer way too long...
> 
> DH was off to the heart sr. early and has the dermatologist tomorrow. We are pretty darned sure he has sin cancer again so there will be some surgery soon and there is a chance of angioplasty. His turn in the barrel, at least this week...
> 
> Can't remember if I told you all that DD's painter got arrested.... she is frantically looking for a new one, as the house is completely torn up. Guess he won't be coming out to quote my bedroom!!!!


OH MY!! What was he arrested for? Prayers she finds someone to finish the job at a reasonable price!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I found some 11" fixed circulars for my next pair of socks at the LYS in Defiance....have to get the ones for DH done first and then I'm on to a pair for me....Kathy, I may be calling you for some more hints on the two at a time toe up on 2 circulars and Darowil, I'll be reviewing your workshop for the pattern and coaching! Love making socks!
> 
> If it looked like the yarn shop had everything you could possibly want, you're right....that place was wall to wall of everything yarn, pattern and needle related products. Don't think they've ever had that many bodies in there at the same time and it got quite hot and sticky and a bit close for maneuvering, but Ellen and Tina (local alpaca farmer) were very gracious hostesses. Have to put the alpaca farm on the itinerary for next year! I didn't get the bug to learn drop spool spinning, but did get some roving for my next obsession to learn needle felting and would love to watch a dyeing demonstration next year. I think the shop made out alright for their sales for the month!


Good find on the needles..... I want to try that for socks.... and the yarn store looks wonderful.. I would love to visit the alpaca farm,,, have done some dyeing in the past and I spin but I do not like drop spindle.... I find it to have very little, if any, relationship to the wheel.....

Our LYS has fairly new owner and she is now offering Fiber Fridays with roving, spindles, triangular frames or shawls with weaving lessons...... Maybe I'll dust the spinning wheel off and get some pointers... it has been awhile..


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember who made the deep aqua/turqouis teddy bear blanket?
> 
> Dawn, I left a baby blanket crocheted with teddy bears for Bentley. My name was on the tag with the gift bag with yellow/orange flowers on the outside. Is that the one you're referring to? (I know--dangling participles from an english teacher.) Wanted to leave Bentley's gift even though we couldn't stay and I had to run Gary out of the bathroom when he was skyping all over the world, so that I could use it before heading out for the Turnplke for the second time that evening! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, couldnt remember who they said had made it, it was absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful work Joy, the color just made it pop when she held it up.
> 
> Everyone did such beautiful and talented work for gifts for Bentley, a very lucky little boy who will be kept warm this winter and will have lots of toys to play with if his brothers dont steal them all lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Safe travels!!


Taking it slow


----------



## Pontuf

I think if I remember correctly these are the wild horses that came off the Spanish ships

quote=jheiens]JuneK, the horses used to run free in the area of the Corolla lighthouse when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry Point, NC. That was before that area of the Outer Banks got to be so popular and folks began building all over the place. The last I heard the horses had been ''fenced out'' because they were trampling those expensive grass lawns built (and maintained) on the sand around the even more expensive, almost-palatial homes now there.

IMHO, that is a shame on the residents who have taken the wild area and made it so similar to the VERY expensive communities building up on the mainland. So, now the horses are not permitted to roam as they have for generations. And the next gigantic hurricane coming through will not only take the Banks and ''lawns'', it will take those very palatial homes.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Here are the pictures I took over the weekend on my camera. Thankfully NanaCaren had her smart phone and did a wonderful job posting pictures as my Kindle was to awkward to carry around and try to get pictures and would have had to find internet to connect to.
> 
> It was wonderful sharing a room with Rookie though we would have not talked as much if we had been alone and would have gotten more sleep and maybe saved her voice some. lol Im ready for our next adventure what should we plan first?
> 
> Ceili (I was pronouncing it incorrectly also) was wonderful traveling with you and getting to know you better. Cant wait to see your projects.
> 
> Does anyone remember who made the deep aqua/turqouis teddy bear blanket?
> 
> Sam, is there anyway you guys could line up all the presents on a table and take a photo to post? It was so wonderful of your whole family to open their house to us and they were all friendly, warm and welcoming.
> 
> Have been out to weed flower beds before it gets too hot here. Seems like the weeds just took over while I was gone it was only 2 days! We are needing rain here. We did not get the storm that moved through over the weekend it all went North of us. Have blackberries and green beans to pick also so need to get moving.
> 
> Thanks to NanaCaren I now know how to post more than 3 pictures at a time. She and Jamie are so friendly and funny and its nice that Jamie enjoys spending time with her mom and all of us.
> 
> To everyone that I met and hugged and talked to all weekend, it would take a book to mention you all by name please forgive me for not, I loved meeting each and every one of you and all of the hugs that were given and received just did wonders for my soul. It is so nice to know that you all are just as friendly, and warm and loving in person and I feel truly blessed to count you all as friends, sisters and brothers.
> 
> Thank you to each and every one of my friends, sisters and brothers here on KTP that have supported me this year through all of the cancer, chemo and whining, you all mean more to me than you can possibly imagine.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne, fabulous job of coordinating and scheduling everything. Shirley, Sandi, Charlotte thank you all soo much for the wonderful swag that you all sent! Charlotte, I will be busy reading for quite a while and then will be passing the books on to Rookie!


Thanks for the names on the pictures.  so much fun.


----------



## mjs

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is what a trailer is in English English, too. I thought an RV or a camper was what we call a camper van - anything from an old VW to a Winnebago. A caravan is a tin box we tow behind a car - like an Airstream, although not so grand. Oh, doesn't it get complicated when we THINK we speak the same language!


I think our definition of camper is quite wide and variable.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> 
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


FABULOUS... Great pictures. MY SIL is in NC but I did not know about these horses.... I've always known about Mustang Island.. What a beautiful sight....


----------



## Grandmapaula

Well, life sure got back to normal in a hurry. My DD#1 swims on Mon. and Wed. at 7 am, so I was up and at her house at 6:40. She got home at 8:15, I left, went and picked up my dog, brought him home, threw in a load of laundry, and came back to her house while she is taking her car in to get a new battery. That was all before 9:15. I need a nap already. At ;east I don't have to cook tonight - we are going to a dinner meeting. Hopefully,she'll be home before lunch time. I want to go home and unpack all my goodies from the weekend and drool over them for awhile!!

By the way, I don't think any one has mentioned the absolutely gorgeous cable work that Aran showed us. The man is a cable master!! Now I know why he chose that avatar name. May I say again, WOW!!!!!

Gotta run, Lily's infant teacher will be here in a few minutes and I'v got to go pick some of the toys up off Lily's floor so they will have room to play. I hope we can keep her in the room, she has mastered crawling in the last couple of days and she's all over the house! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


AWESOME!!!! :-D


----------



## kehinkle

Morning all,

Read through all the posts and will comment on a few. 

First off, had a wonderful time this weekend. It was great to meet all of the wonderful people who made it over to my part of the world. Sam and his extended family were welcoming and fun to be with. I got to hold and feed Bentley so that was special.

Hopefully have made lifelong friends. 

Mary (pacer), it was great sharing a room with you and thank you so much for doing the driving. Pm me your address so I can meet up with you sometime. Also Shirley would like it too, for donating the hats. 

Thanks to Gwennie and Marianne for all of your hard work organizing this event. Appreciate it highly.

Pjs, was wonderful to meet you and mom. Welcome to the TP. 

Zoe, prayers for your stepson and his family.

Shirley, love the cards. Great art work and love put into them.

Sandi, thank you for the embrodiered patches. Now, what yo do with it.

Rookie, hope you start to feel better. Anytime I can help on the socks, let me know. No expert here but will try. Pm me your Skype name, if you want.

Need to get things organized to go back in service. Off to work.

Traveling blessings to those heading home or on vacation. Prayers to those who need them. 

Talk to you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## KateB

Thanks for all the photos - horses, Canada, NZ, flowers, knitting and especially all the pics from the Knitapalooza.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Taking it slow


Traveling mercy,


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> OH MY!! What was he arrested for? Prayers she finds someone to finish the job at a reasonable price!


I don't know, but he called her Friday night, after wasting a whole week without accomplishing all the prep work..... or we could go do most of the painting ourselves. they only were able to get one other quote on Sat. and it was double the cost..... I'm sure that is what she is doing today,,,,, and I should be trying to find a new house cleaner......

I guess the old saw, If it sounds too good to be true, it isn't applies in both cases....


----------



## Ceili

Dreamweaver said:


> DUH, That should have dawned on me as well. My grands were competitive step dancers as well... and we loved going to the competition. the cost of the outfits thought!!!!!! they are no longer doing it as their schedules are just too busy, but it was fun while it lasted....


I know! the expense was incredible. Luckily, my kids were dancing when we actually set the hair on pink sponge rollers with lots and lots of Dippity-Do. My girls had so much hair that they'd be in the rollers for three days before each competition or show. Now it's wigs & tiaras (don't like it). The costumes are much more ornate now, also. My girls each had three dresses at a time: White and red (no sequins), black velvet with green and orange satin aplicay (sp, but you know what I mean) for team dancing, choreography, etc., and then their solo dresses (ornate, but not like today). I remember at the last Oireachtas we participated in, we were selling Hilary's dress, and the girl who bought it ran out of the room yelling "I got Hilary Neville's dress! I got Hilary Neville's dress!" I was so amazed that kids from other schools/states knew who she was! She would only compete - didn't do shows, hardly attended classes towards the end. One of those kids who could watch a dance just once and then recreate it. She was state champ in her class for about 8 years. Jessica had to work much harder at it, but had so much determination. She loved shows more than competition, although she was second in the state for the same 8 years that Hil was first. They were at different levels so never competed against each other, thank goodness! I would be childless now, if they had.

The whole thing was sort of like KP, with the camaraderie, and the traveling and the shared interest. Of course, there was much more back-biting and competitiveness, stage moms and such. Still it was a big part of our lives, and I miss it.


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful mountains



Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


----------



## nittergma

I got home yesterday and had a WONDERFUL time!! I I am already playing catch up with the Tea Party! I've seen some of the pictures. I appreciate nanacaren taking them. My camera quit working. I haven't had so much fun with so many nice people in such a long time. It was so fun meeting each of you! I see I made it in some of the pics, the one with the striped blouse trying to see my knitting with my trifocals which aren't working out very well! I really loved all the help and listening to others talking about all thi things they've knitted. And the baby goft were precious! I really didn't know this was going to be so big and so many things to take home! I'm going to keep reading and try to catch up. nittergma


----------



## Ceili

Yes, Kate, There sure is! I posted a lengthy explanation some pages up. They're not so long lost, either!


KateB said:


> Of course, well done Julie, I didn't make the connection! Wonder if there's some gaelic connection to Ceili's name? Any long lost Celts lurking in your past Ceili?!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Edit, I've just seen what Zoe wrote. I didn't know that it was an Irish word too, even with different spelling, the meaning is the same.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ceili

I got to the site, but I can't find us. Any ideas?


Pontuf said:


> Crescent- news.com. defiance newspaper


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh the horses are so beautiful and in such a beautiful place. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


I always look forward to her pictures. There was a baby that was just a few days old that she got a picture of earlier but I didn't see it when I posted these. She has some wonderful sunrise pictures at the beach front. And from her back yard that backs up to a river. Any picture from there is lovely whether it's sunset or sunrise or any time of day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree. Wonderful photography too.


She's a great photographer but she says it's because she can't take a bad picture with the camera she has!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

LOL! I'm one of the directionally challenged ones if it wasn't for my GPS I wouldn't get anywhere! It won't search forcertain things though, like rural route numbers so I'm glad I asked someone where it was.


RookieRetiree said:


> Loved meeting you and Don...Nittergma made it just fine....it was determined that detailed maps will be a mainstay at future KAP's.


----------



## gottastch

Wonder how Dutchess Kate is doing? Still the same news being reported here...that she was admitted to the hospital with labor pains.


----------



## jknappva

[Gwen and Marianne, fabulous job of coordinating and scheduling everything. Shirley, Sandi, Charlotte thank you all soo much for the wonderful swag that you all sent! Charlotte, I will be busy reading for quite a while and then will be passing the books on to Rookie![/quote]

Thanks for the pictures and letting us know who everyone is! Makes it so much easier than guessing who we're looking at.
Sounds like everyone had a grand time. Marianne and Gwen surely outdid themselves. Hope they have a good trip home. And Caren and Jamie also!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

IMHO, that is a shame on the residents who have taken the wild area and made it so similar to the VERY expensive communities building up on the mainland. So, now the horses are not permitted to roam as they have for generations. And the next gigantic hurricane coming through will not only take the Banks and ''lawns'', it will take those very palatial homes.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

No, the horses are still able to roam free. People may have fenced their property but the horses still run free on the beaches and other areas. There's an organzation that watches over them. Makes sure they're healthy and even makes sure they have vet care if necessary.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> On the road again glad to be on the road again


Hope you and Jamie have a safe and easy drive home.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Not today but maybe one issue this week. Look under local news and more local news

:6


Ceili said:


> I got to the site, but I can't find us. Any ideas?


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


The scenery is absolutely wonderful...thanks for those lovely photos!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

I have been checking the ktp all weekend and loving all the photos of the k-a-p. Also of the gardens, horses, mountains.....All too beautiful for words.

I do have to ask......Did anyone get a picture of Sam's family? Especially that lucky little boy Bentley?


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> FABULOUS... Great pictures. MY SIL is in NC but I did not know about these horses.... I've always known about Mustang Island.. What a beautiful sight....


They're a favorite subject for my sister's photography! I've been to the Outer Banks several times but never saw the horses. Although years ago, my son and I drove from the area where they are all the way up to the Virginia state line...on the beach in his 4-wheel drive. He wanted to show me the dolphins that I'd never seen. No dolphins and no horses!!! Just my luck!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..I'll be sure and tell her. I always look forward to her pictures after she goes to the Banks. She never goes anywhere without her camera. My daughter was here from TX last week and she said she has to get a camera like that!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## chickkie

Dreamweaver said:


> DH was off to the heart sr. early and has the dermatologist tomorrow. We are pretty darned sure he has sin cancer again so there will be some surgery soon and there is a chance of angioplasty. His turn in the barrel, at least this week...


sorry dreamweaver but this made my chuckle... "sin cancer"

I know it is just a typo, but these days anything to make me laugh is fair game.

hope everything goes well for him...


----------



## Pup lover

Ceili said:


> I got to the site, but I can't find us. Any ideas?


They said Sunday or Monday so maybe check yesterdays.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> I know! the expense was incredible. Luckily, my kids were dancing when we actually set the hair on pink sponge rollers with lots and lots of Dippity-Do. My girls had so much hair that they'd be in the rollers for three days before each competition or show. Now it's wigs & tiaras (don't like it). The costumes are much more ornate now, also. My girls each had three dresses at a time: White and red (no sequins), black velvet with green and orange satin aplicay (sp, but you know what I mean) for team dancing, choreography, etc., and then their solo dresses (ornate, but not like today). I remember at the last Oireachtas we participated in, we were selling Hilary's dress, and the girl who bought it ran out of the room yelling "I got Hilary Neville's dress! I got Hilary Neville's dress!" I was so amazed that kids from other schools/states knew who she was! She would only compete - didn't do shows, hardly attended classes towards the end. One of those kids who could watch a dance just once and then recreate it. She was state champ in her class for about 8 years. Jessica had to work much harder at it, but had so much determination. She loved shows more than competition, although she was second in the state for the same 8 years that Hil was first. They were at different levels so never competed against each other, thank goodness! I would be childless now, if they had.
> 
> The whole thing was sort of like KP, with the camaraderie, and the traveling and the shared interest. Of course, there was much more back-biting and competitiveness, stage moms and such. Still it was a big part of our lives, and I miss it.


Our girls had long enough hair to do the curls.... and I made the practice uniforms,,,, royal blue with a hot pink and yellow and green celtic knot on bib... they had a black skirt with different tops for local demos/shows but the performance competition dresses...... WOW... We were fortunate enough to get a couple second hand as well as the school made you turn them in for resale, even though you had purchased them...... Just getting the shoes and socks was major, as all ours came from Ireland..

I give the girls a different ornament for Christmas every year and was able to find glass step dancers, dressed in green and just perfect in every detail. Unfortunately, dad dropped the box one year and broke Livey's. I've never been able to find one as nice....

Your girls really kept at it a long time.... and sure did well... It was a nice group and the get togethers were loads of fun but it sure could be backbiting in competition and some of the stage moms.... Saints preserve us!!!! The girls did well, but they really danced for the joy and they loved to perform so all the metals were fine, but there was never any tears if a particular day did not bring prizes.... though I can't really remember any that didn't... just saying, they were not under pressure to win all the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nittergma said:


> LOL! I'm one of the directionally challenged ones if it wasn't for my GPS I wouldn't get anywhere! It won't search forcertain things though, like rural route numbers so I'm glad I asked someone where it was.


I am also completely directionally challenged and really need a ne GPS... my maps are old. Those wanting detailed maps.... FINE,,,,, but one does have to know east from west to read one and that leaves me out!!!!! I need landmarks, turn left, turn right..... idiot proof.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dang, I've just triple posted... Guess it really is time to do something else....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oops....


----------



## Dreamweaver

chickkie said:


> sorry dreamweaver but this made my chuckle... "sin cancer"
> 
> I know it is just a typo, but these days anything to make me laugh is fair game.
> 
> hope everything goes well for him...


And I have a heart sr. in there as well. Don't know how to turn spell check on here. at one time, it did it automatically,,, not now. My brain just goes faster than my fingers...... Glad I gave you a chuckle... (In his case, it kind of is sin cancer.... as he won't slather on the sunscreen or wear a hat... so a sin of omission or good common sense....)


----------



## Pup lover

As i was going thru things realized I forgot to thank Pacer and Kehinkle for the swag they contributed also. So many wonderful multi talented people people in our group!!

Got to get busy snapping beans and freeze my blackberries. Also making cucumbers n onions one of our favorites!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> As i was going thru things realized I forgot to thank Pacer and Kehinkle for the swag they contributed also. So many wonderful multi talented people people in our group!!
> 
> Got to get busy snapping beans and freeze my blackberries. Also making cucumbers n onions one of our favorites!


Love cukes and onions. I like them in vinegar water with lots of pepper.... We have also done them in sour cream... how do you do yours? blackberries would never make to the freezer with me... It would be one for the bowl and one in my mouth......


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....it will be good to get some sleep and rest the voice and keep taking the Olbas oil cough medicine and rubbing the oil on my feet and chest. Also have been drinking a lot of lemon & honey tea. I think it's just going to take some time. DH is picking up DGS from camp today and taking him right to his house so I'm off duty from Grandma sitting and making dinner so I'm being well taken care of.



PurpleFi said:


> Rookie, hope you feel better again soon. xxx


----------



## FranVan

When our family goes to the beach house, I always watch for the horses. They are beautiful. Lovely photo.


----------



## Pontuf

WOW! These came out of your garden Pup!
I'm impressed!



Pup lover said:


> As i was going thru things realized I forgot to thank Pacer and Kehinkle for the swag they contributed also. So many wonderful multi talented people people in our group!!
> 
> Got to get busy snapping beans and freeze my blackberries. Also making cucumbers n onions one of our favorites!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I had never heard about these -- have some friends in the outer banks and will have to do more research. Thank you so much for posting those pictures!! Even I would get up early to go see them!



Poledra65 said:


> Oh the horses are so beautiful and in such a beautiful place. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Another thing I can say about a 5 hour marathon of Skyping in the bathroom is that I'm glad Gary & Heidi's house had another bathroom available!!



5mmdpns said:


> One of the highlights of skyping into Heidi's bathroom was that there was three skypers who sang Happy Birthday to you in the bathroom!!! Bet no one has done that for you before!!!! come to think of it, it was a first time for me to sing the birthday song while in the loo!!! hahaah, what a riot! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think we may figure on a different date next year due to the unbearable heat...so it may not coincide with the music fest and allow you both to come---hope so.



gottastch said:


> My DH loves to (try to) fish and (try to) golf...his favorite club is the telescoping thing that he uses to fish golf balls out of the water  Our only deterent next year would be the music festival. I could always leave DH home


----------



## RookieRetiree

Safe travels to you and Jamie and hopefully, no ferry detours. It will seem like a "short" trip -- if that can be said about any 10 hour drive.



NanaCaren said:


> On the road again glad to be on the road again


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Julie, how do you pronounce Poledra please? Thanks, like you I thought it might be like ceilidh, but not sure about Poledra and does it have a meaning?


As I heard Kaye pronouncing her user name, she said 'poll ' edra, but Kaye if you are reading this, please correct me if I am wrong- and can you enlighten us as to a meaning?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my gosh....it just doesn't stop for you....it's not like waiting for 2nd shoe to drop, but the fourth, fifth, sixth...

No - no painters coming your way...hope there's a replacement in place soon to get things finished for DD and hopefully on to your place.

Give DH my best wishes and hope that any and all surgeries go well....BUT, you be sure that you keep taking care of yourself also!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, i'm only on 42 but need to get the laundry loads switched and get in gear to get a walk in before it is entirely too hot. It is already 10:00 an I've been on the computer way too long...
> 
> DH was off to the heart sr. early and has the dermatologist tomorrow. We are pretty darned sure he has sin cancer again so there will be some surgery soon and there is a chance of angioplasty. His turn in the barrel, at least this week...
> 
> Can't remember if I told you all that DD's painter got arrested.... she is frantically looking for a new one, as the house is completely torn up. Guess he won't be coming out to quote my bedroom!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Hope you are feeling better



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....it will be good to get some sleep and rest the voice and keep taking the Olbas oil cough medicine and rubbing the oil on my feet and chest. Also have been drinking a lot of lemon & honey tea. I think it's just going to take some time. DH is picking up DGS from camp today and taking him right to his house so I'm off duty from Grandma sitting and making dinner so I'm being well taken care of.


----------



## Pontuf

Fall -autumn is beautiful in Ohio!

is


RookieRetiree said:


> I think we may figure on a different date next year due to the unbearable heat...so it may not coincide with the music fest and allow you both to come---hope so.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


What a gorgeous, precious granddaughter. But with a grandma like you, why wouldn't she be. Great photo.


----------



## Dintoo

My goodness, I'm 50 pages behind again. Hope everyone had a great time on the weekend and got home safely afterwards. 
Must go cut the grass again now--it seems like I spend my summer cutting the grass or weeding or making dinners to put in the freezer for my daughter to take to work. At least it's comfortable outside-20C with a slight breeze blowing. Will catch up later on those 50 pages. Continuing to pray for all those in need, and for those who need to make important decisions. 
Sam, loved the recipes, as usual. You come up with some interesting ones. Jinny


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh....it just doesn't stop for you....it's not like waiting for 2nd shoe to drop, but the fourth, fifth, sixth...
> 
> No - no painters coming your way...hope there's a replacement in place soon to get things finished for DD and hopefully on to your place.
> 
> Give DH my best wishes and hope that any and all surgeries go well....BUT, you be sure that you keep taking care of yourself also!!


DH just came in... The did BP at 2 different places and a Doppler thing.. they asked him about his walking abilities and were impressed he could do as much as he does but there is definitely something going on... He has had trouble with the one leg ever since the big stent (that was done twice). now they want a CT and are going to coordinate it with the guy that did the stent.... since the dye does affect kidneys and he also sees a kidney Dr. for a slight number variation..... I need to call dentist and schedule some other dates in case he won't do it all next visit,,, but I don't even want to TALK to anyone medical....

Meanwhile, I'm being good..... YOU take are of YOU.... Glad GS is in camp so you have a break... and don't spread it to him......


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene (Angora) just posted that she is at the hotel and someone else. I wish it was me!!!!


Thanks Designer. I realized I never did find the right KTP. I was using my phone and really am not good with that. Then I got logged out and couldn't remember my password. LOL Straightened out now that I am on the computer.

Had such a wonderful time. Such a joy to meet everyone in person. Gwen made this the event of a lifetime. Truly unbelievable. I believe she must have worked every day all day since March for this. Thank you so much Gwen for making everything so special and making this happen with Sam's permission and Marianne's assistance. MUST thank your DH too for his part in this and also for that special song he sang while we were getting ready to say good-bye. So great!!! and what a romantic guy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...How special it was to get the lovely card from you. It will get framed for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver

GWEN... Love the vinyl yarn bowls... (I am pretty sure those were your doing) I have so many old records.. Care to share how you did that? How did you form them etc.? they are darling.... (From the way the pictures were, I thought they were in the LYS until someone mentioned all the things you and Marianne did,)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no----we had a storm come through here last night and they usually travel Sam's way so I was concerned about your travelling (Gwen and Marianne too) --- take it easy and get home safely.



NanaCaren said:


> Taking it slow


----------



## Ceili

I tried not to pressure them, but Hilary is one of the most competitive people I ever met (mostly with me), and dancing was just one of those things she was a natural at. Jessica had to work harder, but got more joy out of it, I think. She made more friends, and was just more interested in it as cultural and social thing to do. It made it so much better for her that she and Hilary couldn't compete against each other. So it filled a particular need for each girl, without pitting them against each other. The best times were traveling to the Oireachtas each year and staying in a hotel. I'd get two connecting rooms, and would often have two or three extra girls staying with us. They were crazy! I remember at least six of them running around the hotel with shower caps on causing all kinds of mayhem. Luckily no vandalism or destruction, just mischief. So much fun!


Dreamweaver said:


> Our girls had long enough hair to do the curls.... and I made the practice uniforms,,,, royal blue with a hot pink and yellow and green celtic knot on bib... they had a black skirt with different tops for local demos/shows but the performance competition dresses...... WOW... We were fortunate enough to get a couple second hand as well as the school made you turn them in for resale, even though you had purchased them...... Just getting the shoes and socks was major, as all ours came from Ireland..
> 
> I give the girls a different ornament for Christmas every year and was able to find glass step dancers, dressed in green and just perfect in every detail. Unfortunately, dad dropped the box one year and broke Livey's. I've never been able to find one as nice....
> 
> Your girls really kept at it a long time.... and sure did well... It was a nice group and the get togethers were loads of fun but it sure could be backbiting in competition and some of the stage moms.... Saints preserve us!!!! The girls did well, but they really danced for the joy and they loved to perform so all the metals were fine, but there was never any tears if a particular day did not bring prizes.... though I can't really remember any that didn't... just saying, they were not under pressure to win all the time.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....it will be good to get some sleep and rest the voice and keep taking the Olbas oil cough medicine and rubbing the oil on my feet and chest. Also have been drinking a lot of lemon & honey tea. I think it's just going to take some time. DH is picking up DGS from camp today and taking him right to his house so I'm off duty from Grandma sitting and making dinner so I'm being well taken care of.


That's good to hear as Grandma duty can be quiet tiring. ATM I am on guinea pig duty - and they are quite enough trouble. Keep resting and get better PDQ. xx


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Love cukes and onions. I like them in vinegar water with lots of pepper.... We have also done them in sour cream... how do you do yours? blackberries would never make to the freezer with me... It would be one for the bowl and one in my mouth......


I do them in vinegar have had the sour cream also. Took DH 12 years to try them, then he was like why didnt I try these before? Stubborn fool though I love him dearly. There is still at least that many more blackberries on the bush. I did eat a few myself. Cant decide if I want to make a receipt I got for blackberry cream cheese bread or wait and mix them with some grapes for jam. ideas anyone???


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> What a gorgeous, precious granddaughter. But with a grandma like you, why wouldn't she be. Great photo.


Brag away Sorlenna that is what grandparents are for!

Angora glad to see/hear you made it home. Did you stop along the way or end up going straight through?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


That walkover is so wonderful. Love it that the people cared enough to have this done. The scenery is so majestic. Hope someday to see this part of the world.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I do them in vinegar have had the sour cream also. Took DH 12 years to try them, then he was like why didnt I try these before? Stubborn fool though I love him dearly. There is still at least that many more blackberries on the bush. I did eat a few myself. Cant decide if I want to make a receipt I got for blackberry cream cheese bread or wait and mix them with some grapes for jam. ideas anyone???


The cream cheese spread sound yummy. Personally, a cobbler or crumble would hit the spot....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I looked also and don't see anything posted about our group either...maybe in a future edition?



Ceili said:


> I got to the site, but I can't find us. Any ideas?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley - lovely pictures - you were present at KAP through your artwork---thanks so much. And, AZ sticks thanks for the log/label - mine is proudly going on my mesh knitting bag!!



jknappva said:


> The scenery is absolutely wonderful...thanks for those lovely photos!
> JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

I would think one issue this week or if they have a Lifestyle section once a week.

.


RookieRetiree said:


> I looked also and don't see anything posted about our group either...maybe in a future edition?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Would you please find out what kind of camera? We're in the market for a new one - would make a good Christmas gift for DH.



jknappva said:


> Thanks..I'll be sure and tell her. I always look forward to her pictures after she goes to the Banks. She never goes anywhere without her camera. My daughter was here from TX last week and she said she has to get a camera like that!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

That would be tough to do for places like the winery unless it's something like - turn left at the first cornfield, then right at the fifth cornfield....very pretty rural countryside, but I did recognize vineyards from corn fields when I got there!!



Dreamweaver said:


> I am also completely directionally challenged and really need a ne GPS... my maps are old. Those wanting detailed maps.... FINE,,,,, but one does have to know east from west to read one and that leaves me out!!!!! I need landmarks, turn left, turn right..... idiot proof.....


----------



## Pontuf

I have been hearing about the embroidered patch that AZ Sticks designed and DH made. Will someone take a picture and post?
Thanks!



RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley - lovely pictures - you were present at KAP through your artwork---thanks so much. And, AZ sticks thanks for the log/label - mine is proudly going on my mesh knitting bag!!


----------



## Pontuf

Perfect spot for it Rookie!



RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley - lovely pictures - you were present at KAP through your artwork---thanks so much. And, AZ sticks thanks for the log/label - mine is proudly going on my mesh knitting bag!!


----------



## Designer1234

Daralene -- would you post a pictures of your finished afghan for Bentley? I seem to have lost my copy. Everyone is talking about it and I think we would all love to see it finished. Also the other one with the crochet animals.

Glad you liked the card. I wanted something of mine for each person - that way I felt like i was part of it.

Sounds like a wonderful party.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Would you please find out what kind of camera? We're in the market for a new one - would make a good Christmas gift for DH.


I'll send her an email and ask her....will let you know!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

LOL

how do you tell one corn stalk from another?
You're in the Corn Belt



RookieRetiree said:


> That would be tough to do for places like the winery unless it's something like - turn left at the first cornfield, then right at the fifth cornfield....very pretty rural countryside, but I did recognize vineyards from corn fields when I got there!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm in corn country too (at least outside of the city) and we'd have to count county road demarcations or fenced areas to tell where one field ends and the other begins!! Other than getting from the Saturday breakfast place to the yarn shop (when we walked a couple of blocks), I think at least one of our group got lost to each destination--we can really have Defiance take notice of our presence next time by putting up KAP signage all over the place! Even our navigation systems got confused!



Pontuf said:


> LOL
> 
> how do you tell one corn stalk from another?
> You're in the Corn Belt


----------



## iamsam

the rain held off until about 4:00am this morning - we got about half an inch gary said.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> So glad that some of you are going to get a head start on the party... and I do hope that you get some rain this evening so as to cool everything down a little. We were supposed to have a bout 20% chance of rain today. it has been raining steadily for 4 1/2 hours..... and it has cooled off.....
> 
> I'm going up to sew now..... I I don't move, I'll fall asleep...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Nothing goes better with yarn than wine....... Looks lovely!!!


You sure have that right!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Angora1 said:


> That walkover is so wonderful.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!
> 
> Love it that the people cared enough to have this done. The scenery is so majestic. Hope someday to see this part of the
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker...So glad I got to talk with you on Skype. Missed most of the skyping but at least I got in on that one. Saw Charlotte and a few others for a few seconds when they showed my blanket.

Hope your birthday pizza was scrumptuous. The only thing better would have been having wine and cheese with us after the wine store. You were here with us in spirit. :-D :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> It is a hard choice which wall is better. Too bad they couldn't wine taste while at the yarn store. Would have been the best of both worlds.


LOL and they probably would have sold twice as much yarn. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, Charlotte, and I hung in there for a couple hours chatting amongst ourselves as I think that they forgot we were in the bathroom. lololol!


Oh, that is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in corn country too (at least outside of the city) and we'd have to count county road demarcations or fenced areas to tell where one field ends and the other begins!! Other than getting from the Saturday breakfast place to the yarn shop (when we walked a couple of blocks), I think at least one of our group got lost to each destination--we can really have Defiance take notice of our presence next time by putting up KAP signage all over the place! Even our navigation systems got confused!


GREAT IDEA ROOKIE. !


----------



## Pontuf

Angora1 said:


> Oh, that is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It was really fun! The time went so fast. And we loved talking to everyone who came into the bathroom!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they sure are. They have some pretty good tasting wines. Mu favorite one was rhubarb and an ice wine. mmmmm very good.


Caren, you did an AMAZING job of posting photos and sharing with everyone. Thank you so much for doing that and shows what a thoughtful person you are.

So great meeting you and your beautiful daughter. Hope you are having a safe trip home. It seemed longer going home than driving to the Knitapalooza. I stopped at a Bob Evans in Erie, Pa. and slept in the parking lot and got some coffee for the rest of the drive. Have spent the whole day in bed.


----------



## Pontuf

I am so intrigued by the rhubarb and the ice wines. If I had been there I would've tried and bought both. I would have brought back rhubarb wine for gifts since I have never heard of it. Did anyone try them? how do both taste?


----------



## iamsam

well - that was an exciting weekend. Heidi and family had as much fun and everyone else. I don't know how we got a chance to eat - (but believe me we did) - there was so much talking going on. I don't think we ran out of things to talk about the entire time.

caren, Jamie, gwen and Marianne are on their way home this morning so you might join me in keeping them close in thought for a safe journey.

we did have the bbq inside - it was just too humid. bob (paula's dh) did a great job flipping the burgers and brots.

I see I have quite a few pages to catch up on so may be skimming and not commenting too much. I have missed being with you - it felt like I was missing more than half my family over the weekend. we are hoping for a bigger turnout next year - on yes - next year is already being planned - thing gwen and Marianne were planning it as they drove up on Friday.

you would think the rain would have cooled things down - it is not quite as hot but the humidity is right up there.

so - I am off and reading.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran...I bought the rhubarb wine too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, a little KTP time and now back to bed. Only up to page 39. Can't thank Caren enough for sharing with all of you our special time through pictures. Yes, I was the one in the bright green blouse. In the hotel room I was hugging Sam and had on a black and white blouse.


----------



## iamsam

Shirley -- your pictures are stunning as usual - is that lake louise in the bottom picture - on the way to jasper?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned we had a wonderful trip. the scenery is over whelming and we enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> As the Banff- Lake Louise area is in a wildlife corredor, for many years many many animals lost their lives on the highways. It worked both ways as there were lots of serious car accidents. It was decided to fence both sides of the highway for many many miles. they dug down 3 ft and put the fence in that deep so that no animals could dig a hole under neath the fencing. then they built 5 'walkovers' see below -- it is a bridge across the highway, (Trans Canada Highway) so that animals can get from one side to the other. They planted grasses and natural wildflowers as well as trees - it has worked very well. here is a picture of one of them. They put cameras on each one (6 in all) so that they can count the wildlife- it took awhile but now they are used by wolves, elk, deer, 3 type of bears, mountain lions ( courgars), coyotes, mountain goats and sheep.
> 
> It is interesting to drive under them as they don't interfere with the highway. We still lose a lot of bears along the train tracks from grain falling onto the tracks but these 'walkovers' save many animal lives.


----------



## Lurker 2

A baby Boy! have managed to forget the weight! so the British crown will continue to have Kings 8lbs 6 oz


----------



## iamsam

gagesmom said:


> I hope we get to see pics of sweet little baby Bentley, and Sam holding that little bundle of love. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what is the amish twist jynx?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Darn.... I hope it wasn't something lose to me... I am also a quilter and should have been at the machine today but fatigue set in along with the rain... maybe tomorrow. It always gets the creative juices flowing to see what other people have been doing. I am wanting to do The Amish With A Twist BOM, but missed the start of the new one while in the hospital. I hope my local shop will do it again after the first of the year.....


----------



## iamsam

I am going to hold you to that jynx - would love meeting you both.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> What fun! Love DSM's hair and that great smile. Nice looking DH!!!! and I see that kitty is trying to steal the spotlight. My DH will probably come along with me next year, as I am so directionally challenged, I would never make it back home!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> A baby Boy! have managed to forget the weight! so the British crown will continue to have Kings 8lbs 6 oz


OH MY, I thought for sure it was a girl!


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> I am so intrigued by the rhubarb and the ice wines. If I had been there I would've tried and bought both. I would have brought back rhubarb wine for gifts since I have never heard of it. Did anyone try them? how do both taste?


The rhubarb is a semi dry, not real sweet not real tart it has an interesting flavor. I bought two bottles of it, 2 of another semi dry white called elegant farmer and one of semi dry red leon millot. I did not try the ice wine, Rookie said it was very sweet and I am not a sweet wine person.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers purplefi - is the st paulas an African violet?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Another hot day here in Surrey. I am going to spend a lot of time knitting today and imagine myself with you lot in Defiance.
> 
> I have just had my favourite breakfast of melon, strawberries, almonds and seeds.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and calming vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Here are the flowers today, these are all home grown.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I understand that, at least it did come home. Ooh, that should keep you warm, sounds yummy.
> I'm glad no headache, hoping you do not get one anytime soon.
> Got DH ready to head off to work when it's time, they told him to come in an hour later, they couldn't have done that before I was up? oh well, had to get up anyway, I think I need my first cup of coffee.
> Have a great day when you are up.
> Hugs to you and the boys.


About time I had a coffee too! I had a cup of miso earlier. It has been so good to have a decent shower- I had a couple of lemon pancakes - but as I am feeling peckish will probably top up with some more to eat- a very cloudy day again, but at least it is not foggy, as it was yesterday. 22nd July in Britain, And the birth of the Future King. Don't know that I am making a lot of sense- I need to warm up a little, and start functioning.
Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Pontuf

Such a sweet picture of grandpa and baby!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


You seldom see a horse that is not photogenic- lovely shots- I think I have read of those wild horses.


----------



## NanaCaren

Six more hours. We're waving patches


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm just dashing by--hopeless at keeping up this week but crocheting like mad...my commission has turned into something else altogether (I'll explain later). But it's a good thing!



PurpleFi said:


> That's good to hear as Grandma duty can be quiet tiring. ATM I am on guinea pig duty - and they are quite enough trouble. Keep resting and get better PDQ. xx


When you said earlier you had the guinea pigs because they were on holiday, I thought, "Guinea pigs go on holiday?" :XD:

Love seeing the photos of the weekend--I definitely want to make it next year! On Skype, I got to meet Shirley and Charlotte and did get a couple of words in to some others, though it was hard for me to keep up and my call kept getting disconnected. When someone mentioned the yarn bowls made from records, I remembered I have such a bowl somewhere in the work room--but hadn't thought of using it as a yarn bowl...must find it!

I thought the new royal baby would also be a girl. Congratulations to the parents and may the little one grow up healthy and wise. 

I'm off again...hope to finish catching up later.


----------



## Pontuf

Such a loooooooong drive. Glad you are together.

Welcome to KTP Jamie!

Drive safe.

XO



NanaCaren said:


> Six more hours. We're waving patches


----------



## Pontuf

Such a loooooooong drive. Glad you are together.

Welcome to KTP Jamie!

Drive safe.

XO



NanaCaren said:


> Six more hours. We're waving patches


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - we hope you grab dh and find yourself in defiance next year - would make my day.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> You have lovely wide smiles on your faces. What fun for you all. sometime I will tell you about a Quilting retreat I organized from an online group - in 2000 and the l4th retreat was held 3 weeks ago. Life long friends were made. So much fun -
> 
> It is nice you will have time to really get to know each other. I would so love to go but we are so far away. Maybe I can work something out next year.
> 
> I know you will have a wonderful day today too. I wish the humidity was not a problem. drop us a line when you get a chance. Everyone! take pictures and put your avatar names with each face! grin -- It is so good to put faces with friend's pictures.
> 
> l will be here for the Skype visit. I talked to the girls for a few minutes (no pictures) just a written little visit yesterday - not sure if there were supposed to be pictures too. oh well we will see everyone this afternoon.
> 
> Julie, I do hope your time settles down for you. YOu have so much on your plate. Life used to be so easy. I remember in l970 Pat, Me 2 boys and a baby got on a ship and just arrived in New Zealand - he was able to work and because we were Canadians we had absolutely no problems with Government agencies. Even our border between Canada and the States is much more difficult than it used to be. oh well, I do hope you can get things worked out. It is hard when you are on your own trying to get around and solve these problems. Know we all care about you .


----------



## Pontuf

The Apple store updated my iPad the other day and it has been duplicating ever since!


----------



## iamsam

what is a ciclid??

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she's happy with it, says it's her petty rebellion against the powers that be. lolol...Her kitchen is in total shambles with holes in all the walls and ceiling, renovations are just so much fun, NOT. lol...It'll be gorgeous when done but in the mean time, not stove, no kitchen sink, or washer/dryer, and no counterspace for the microwave so we're having just too much fun. lol...We are heading to Denver, Colorado tomorrow morning at about 5am for a Ciclid (sp) auction, she wants to put Discus fish in her big aquarium so we are going to go to the auction that they are having after the National Show, should be interesting to say the least. lol
> DH, he's so long suffering, lol, but I think the colors look good on him, told him he can wear it when his neck gets cold, he said "my neck doesn't get cold". lolol...
> Brown Sheep always has more than I need but a lot I want, lol, it's all their seconds for the most part, other than their handpaints, which are made mostly for needle work rather than knitting but they skein a bunch of different batches up and keep at their shop to sell. .
> Well, need to get caught up the rest of the way
> Hugs, have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, the pictures of the coast are so lovely, I do miss the ocean since we are a little landlocked here, so to see them when you and Shirley and the others all post them are such a nice treat.


A little land-locked would have to be a bit of an understatement! It is hard for me to imagine living so far from the coast. When I take the long trip around to the local shops, I get glimpses of the harbour and through to the North and South Heads. Yesterday I could see little because of the fog, although it did lighten up and become sunny.
Wellington is starting to get back to normal despite the ongoing aftershocks- the biggest problems were falling glass from the buildings- people who were in lifts when it struck getting trapped. And then the problem of the water cascading down from the ball cocks that had got stuck- they better invent a way out of that problem! All relatively minor thank goodness. One poor fellow got knocked out when his TV fell on top of him. The railway system, bridges, tunnels and roads have been cleared for traffic.


----------



## iamsam

a late happy birthday myfanwy - hope you enjoyed your birthday pizza. wishing you restful days.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate- you are so kind!


----------



## iamsam

they were made from old 33's platters.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Nice knitting bowls. :-D


----------



## iamsam

oh yes and we will definitely be looking for you.

sam



wannabear said:


> I've been away from KP forever, and it looks like you've all gone to Defiance for a shindig! I should have come back sooner, although I'm not particularly close to Ohio. Will there be one next year?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Here are the pictures I took over the weekend on my camera.


And thank you so much for naming people.


----------



## iamsam

it is a lovely store but often I can buy online and with postage it is still cheaper - I think her prices are high. I don't know what the others thought - I think she made quite a few sales.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Love the pictures. Thanks so much for posting. The yarn store is to die for. Sam, you are lucky to have such a nice one close by.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


The mountains are so majestic!


----------



## iamsam

defiance is around 16,000.

sam



jknappva said:


> It looks fantastic...the only yarn store anywhere near me is about 6 miles or more away and little more than a hole in the wall!
> Love this one!
> And I think we're larger than Defiance. But I guess someone has to make the effort and no one must be willing. This one puts Michaels and A.C.Moore to shame! Of course, they try to be all things to all crafters...makes a difference.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I definitely needed a haircut.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Heather his oldest daughter and his grand daughter Anna Grace
> 
> Another photo


----------



## iamsam

black olives but what are the other things on top? and what is on top of the tomatoes?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Birthday treat, ready to go in the oven!


----------



## iamsam

a caravan is a travel trailer.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Or something you live in. lol...I guess we do call them mobile homes now though don't we. Oh well, when I was living in them they were trailers. lolol :wink:


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam, 

I am so happy that you did the kap. It sounds as though everyone enjoyed it immensely and another one for next year is in mind? That would be fantastic!!!

My goodness Bentley is quite the little cutie pie. Lucky him to have you for a Grandpa and all of your wonderful family there to watch him grow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

I will be interested to hear from Gwen about the yarn bowls made from old records. When I saw the photo posted, I thought of the As Seen On TV taco bowl makers where the "wavy bowl" is provided and you put your flour tortilla in it to form the shape and bake them until they are crispy. Could it be she did the same thing but only upside down (so the record would melt over the upside down taco bowl maker (over the outside)? Can't wait for her answer   Or perhaps done outside on a gas grill so no plastic fumes in the house??? My mind is spinning now


----------



## Spider

Finally got caught up.
Congratulations to our overseas friends on the new prince!! How exciting for everyone. Can't help but think of Diana!
Loved seeing all your pictures and would love to come next year. DH thought the wine tasting would be the best idea.
Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious. 
Drive careful the rest driving home.
So happy the tea party was a success and the ones planning it need hugs from all of us. 
Kathy, glad you made it through the company and music fest.
Made the peach bread yesterday and it turned out good, but agree would like more peach flavor. Could maybe be the early peaches don't have the flavor the latter ones will have. 
Need to go check the laundry and then crochet some more.


----------



## iamsam

bettyirene - how good of you to join us on the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time - there is always an empty chair and plenty of fresh hot tea so do drop in again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



bettyirene said:


> At Weight Watcher's - one average sized egg is 2 points.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> I do them in vinegar have had the sour cream also. Took DH 12 years to try them, then he was like why didnt I try these before? Stubborn fool though I love him dearly. There is still at least that many more blackberries on the bush. I did eat a few myself. Cant decide if I want to make a receipt I got for blackberry cream cheese bread or wait and mix them with some grapes for jam. ideas anyone???


If I had fresh blackberries, Dawn, I'd eat them as they are, make a pie/cobbler, or make jam. It has been 'way too many years since I've even tasted a fresh blackberry. Much too long!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

New York yay


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...So glad I got to talk with you on Skype. Missed most of the skyping but at least I got in on that one. Saw Charlotte and a few others for a few seconds when they showed my blanket.
> 
> Hope your birthday pizza was scrumptuous. The only thing better would have been having wine and cheese with us after the wine store. You were here with us in spirit. :-D :wink:


Thanks Angora! [even when I am teetotal?!]


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> New York yay


WOW. You guys are making good time!


----------



## iamsam

start looking.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I, too, had some idea of the preparations Gwen, and DH, put into this weekend. It looks like it has gone exceedingly well and everyone had good time. Now am wondering what the airfare is to get to the next one.


----------



## Lurker 2

lovely shot of Sam and Bentley, for a big baby he is still little!


----------



## wannabear

Yes, those tickets are cheaper way in advance. 

I am really, really sorry I missed out on Bentley. A new baby! He's probably worn out too, from all the attention. He's precious, of course.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> a late happy birthday myfanwy - hope you enjoyed your birthday pizza. wishing you restful days.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam- late just extends the celebrations!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> black olives but what are the other things on top? and what is on top of the tomatoes?
> 
> sam


It was based on Pissaladiere (a Nicoise pizza) the diagonals are tha anchovies, on top of onion which traditionally are sliced- but i find them a bit difficult to eat thus- so I smashed them in the processor (do I remember that you are not fond of Anchovy?)


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers purplefi - I didn't realize there were so many types of lavender - do they smell different also?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cooler Surrey. Slightly late this morning as I had to sort out my DDs guinea pigs who are here on holiday. Can't believe just how much work three little creatures involve.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone in Defiance had a good day yesterday and managed to get some sleep.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> Flowers for today - these are from the Flower Show


----------



## Pontuf

Purple your flowers are such a joy to see every morning. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> New York yay


So not much further to go?


----------



## iamsam

it takes me a while to get going that early in the morning.

sam



wannabear said:


> I think Sam looks a little tired, but since I don't see any food yet, maybe everybody is just starting their coffee.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


Hi Pjs loves Crochet. It was so much fun meeting you!!!!
I'm the one who traveled around with you and got to marvel at your inner built GPS. Pjs goes somewhere once and then knows how to get back even in the dark. You are such a delight and great fun meeting you too.


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> [Sometimes they cut back on hot water heating in cold weather, and at first I thought it must be that]


This has really been bugging me. Why do they cut back on the hot water in the WINTER?


----------



## Pontuf

HI PJs Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## flockie

Well, I too enjoyed traveling in spirit with all of you this weekend. Loved seeing all the pictures and putting faces to names. 

I had a great time at the concert last night. I saw Gavin DeGraw, The Script and Train. The Script actually lived up to my expectations and then some - Danny O'Donoghue sang brilliantly! And what can I say about Train... love!

Flockie


----------



## iamsam

pontuf - is the new avatar you?

sam



Pontuf said:


> We were able to fix some problems later in the day. We had about 5-6 people on at once. It was really fun.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> This has really been bugging me. Why do they cut back on the hot water in the WINTER?


Because a lot of people squander hot water- and it is the major cost in one's electricity bill- we have problems when people are trying to run heaters and cook breakfast, or the evening meal- so they certainly used to 'ripple control' the hot water cylinders- not sure if they still do it. I guess it is better than having a total power cut!


----------



## iamsam

I can't imagine the work that went into this blanket - to say the least it was stunning. Bentley also got several other blankets which I will have lexi take pictures of - they were lovely.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora -we need a photo of your completed Noah's Ark blanket- I could only find a photo up to the elephants, not those beautiful giraffes you did!


----------



## iamsam

sending mountains of positive soothing energy to stepson - what a lot of damage but thank goodness no one was hurt.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Pole-eedra No, just the name of one of the characters from my favorite books, The Belgraid by David Eddings.


Thanks Poledra, interesting choice of name. I looked the author and book up on the web and I rather think I will be visiting the library when I go into town tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Oh the horses are so beautiful and in such a beautiful place. Thank you for posting. :thumbup:


Lovely to see them looking so natural too, thanks


----------



## iamsam

southern gal - start planning for you and bj to attend next year - it will be mid-September or early October.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> oh wow, zoe, i am sorry. thankful they were not hurt. we have had rain now for a couple days. they are calling for us to have chances through tues.
> after church we went to eat, then on to wm to get groceries. as we were getting close to the check out rows, we spied baskets of half off stuff and one was full of yarns, we, bj myself and girlfriend, worked for well over 30 min. to untangle some bulky yarn and i mean it all was in a narley mess. but untangle it we did, the csm at wm at that particular time was a past co worker and she said any of that stuff we untangled that had no tags tell them ann said it was 50c each. what a bargain. i got one great looking grey varigated i am going to do my nephew a slouch hat with and got several other types of various colors, was able to purchase several bundles of each type. for what ever i decide on. then all the other yarn in the buggy was half off its reg. price, so i got another bag full for $2. each. its not bulky, shows hats, scarfs, i had two stuffed full wm sacks and one was $5 for the whole thing and the other was under $30. talk about walking into a bargain. i never hit it like this. yeah me. no bragging , just the facts :lol:
> i wish someone would figure out a way to label who is who, i know marianne, gwenie, sam, nana, puplover, rookie, not sure of the other faces or sides of faces :mrgreen:
> bj was looking at them with me, and ask where this all was taking place and said it would be at least a 7 hr trip for us. never say never. just i think later in the season would be better. i don't sweat silently  i have so loved seeing and hearing what all you have done, i just can imagine the nattering (as sam calls it) you know when a bunch of like minded folks get together what a noise it can be. gwennie, i sure hope your can get some relief for your back, and marianne please see someone about that finger, you remember my bj nearly lost his finger and the er dr told us he could very well loose the whole hand and arm from the cat bite, so maybe the dog bite is cleaner. love you all and be safe traveling please.


----------



## iamsam

good to know you are home safe and sound.

sam



pacer said:


> Wow! What an awesome weekend meeting so many lovely people. Puplover looks awesome for just finishing chemo. I think she had more energy than many of us. Everything and everyone was just wonderful. Sam's family is just awesome. I stopped by this morning to thank Gary and Heidi for their hospitality. I don't think they are going to need to do much cooking for a few days as some of us did not want to transport our leftovers home with us.  I took a scenic route home. Got lost once, but still headed in the right direction so I picked up the highway I wanted further south than I anticipated. It was lovely drive home and so much more refreshing than taking all the expressways. I could of been home sooner, but I chose to take my time and savor my memories and enjoy the beautiful countryside. Thanks to Shirley and Pontuf for the lovely gifts you sent to us. Gwen and Marianne we could never say enough thanks to you for making this an awesome weekend. Sam did not get to speak a whole lot with all of us talkative women. So glad he was able to join us for our impromptu gathering on Friday evening. I am pleased to say that I went with a vehicle loaded with things and came back much lighter. I did get some beautiful things to bring home and treasure and was able to leave behind yarns and books that I just did not want to hold onto any longer. The yarn shop was filled with many treasures, but it did get a bit warm in there with all of us crowding around. It was fun to try the cubiks. I bought a set of them as I do not like my current set of interchangeables. It was a pleasure to see some of you on skype. Wishing Julie a very happy birthday today. We are praying for things to get resolved for you so that you and Fale can be together once again. It will be fun to read posts in the future and feel the different accents with those comments. I think Marianne and Gwen have worn out their ears trying to listen to northerners talking so much faster than the south is accustomed to.
> Once again, THANKS! to everyone. Praying that everyone has safe travels home and looking forward to seeing everyone next year.


----------



## iamsam

I was very glad aran was there -

sam



gagesmom said:


> I was so happy to see you in the pics, and happy that you made it home safe. You must have had the time of your life! Sam must have been happy that another guy was there too. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me, too - and without even tasting it!! Pup Lover bought some and I decided to get a bottle for my sister for this next weekend - she misses being able to grow rhubarb since she lives in FL -- I'll have some rhubarb/raspberry muffins and rhubarb wine for her to enjoy. I didn't buy the ice wine, but did purchase both a white and red that I liked. I think we increased the Defiance GDP by a few notches!



Angora1 said:


> Aran...I bought the rhubarb wine too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

I just went over to today's KP and clicked on the first topic in Chit Chat, which was about smoking and Obamacare, it said. What it turned out to be was a real knock-down drag-out involving some people I don't know, and peppered with comments lifted from somewhere else. I don't know where. It started with the first remark, so it wasn't a 'quote reply'. Goodness what venom! So I left that behind, and cast around for something more friendly. After a bit I went back to the main page and it was gone. There were forty odd pages of it, it sure took somebody a long time to see it and put it in the trash.

However we have a member named Gozo who lives in Gozo, and maybe you guys all know her but I don't. She posted some nice pictures and I can recommend that post. Just gorgeous.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Would you please find out what kind of camera? We're in the market for a new one - would make a good Christmas gift for DH.


I asked my sister about her camera. It's a NIKON D3100 and comes with 2 detachable lenses. Hope you find it and are as satisfied with it as she is.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A baby Boy! have managed to forget the weight! so the British crown will continue to have Kings 8lbs 6 oz


The new born Prince weighed 8lb 6oz. I'm as excited as I would be if I were British!!
Sorry..completely overlooked where you gave his weight!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Such a sweet picture of grandpa and baby!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It sure is!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers coming her (and your) way!!



Spider said:


> Finally got caught up.
> Congratulations to our overseas friends on the new prince!! How exciting for everyone. Can't help but think of Diana!
> Loved seeing all your pictures and would love to come next year. DH thought the wine tasting would be the best idea.
> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.
> Drive careful the rest driving home.
> So happy the tea party was a success and the ones planning it need hugs from all of us.
> Kathy, glad you made it through the company and music fest.
> Made the peach bread yesterday and it turned out good, but agree would like more peach flavor. Could maybe be the early peaches don't have the flavor the latter ones will have.
> Need to go check the laundry and then crochet some more.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> Shirley -- your pictures are stunning as usual - is that lake louise in the bottom picture - on the way to jasper?
> 
> sam


No Sam - here is a picture I took of Lake Louise last winter. Also a picture of Chateau Lake Louise -- it is about an hour north of the town of Banff and is very very beautiful. It is just off the road to Jasper. the other picture was taken from the highway - the whole area is so beautiful.


----------



## iamsam

it was great meeting you to ceili - very glad you had a good time - i'm looking forward to next year also.

sam



Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.
> 
> I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> defiance is around 16,000.
> 
> sam


I think our population is about 190,000 to 200,000 so we're a tad larger!!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

o be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious. 

I'm sorry to hear this...will definitely keep your DM in prayers.
May God give you strength and comfort.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what is the dh doing after the ceili?

sam



Ceili said:


> Is ceilidh the Scottish spelling? Gaelic is such a tricky language. I have (had) a small amount of Irish, but I'm afraid I've lost most of it. It's not taught in many places in my area, and my classes were rather informal and fell apart after about six months due to lack of students.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.



jknappva said:


> I asked my sister about her camera. It's a NIKON D3100 and comes with 2 detachable lenses. Hope you find it and are as satisfied with it as she is.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


Rookie - what a beautiful Grand daughter - aren't they wonderful. She is a sweetie!


----------



## jknappva

wannabear said:


> I just went over to today's KP and clicked on the first topic in Chit Chat, which was about smoking and Obamacare, it said. What it turned out to be was a real knock-down drag-out involving some people I don't know, and peppered with comments lifted from somewhere else. I don't know where. It started with the first remark, so it wasn't a 'quote reply'. Goodness what venom! So I left that behind, and cast around for something more friendly. After a bit I went back to the main page and it was gone. There were forty odd pages of it, it sure took somebody a long time to see it and put it in the trash.
> However we have a member named Gozo who lives in Gozo, and maybe you guys all know her but I don't. She posted some nice pictures and I can recommend that post. Just gorgeous.


That general nastiness is why I only come to the KTP and once in a while, check the pictures. I know everyone here is lovely!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Six more hours. We're waving patches


Yaaaaaa, I' here waving back, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have they given the length yet? Childbirth - the world's class equalizer---even Royals have long (over 10 hours) of labor!! Glad to hear that Mom and baby are doing well as I've heard that this was a somewhat difficult pregnancy. I think it's very exciting and when I see the pictures of Buckingham Palace, I pinch myself realizing that I was standing right there last year.



jknappva said:


> The new born Prince weighed 8lb 6oz. I'm as excited as I would be if I were British!!
> Sorry..completely overlooked where you gave his weight!!!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


What a cutie!! She's a darling little girl. She's worth a new camera to capture her pictures growing up!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures purplefi thanks for sharing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to call my dreambird the Okikoke shawl as it is all 'in out shake it all about' Once again I've ripped it back to the end of feather 2. It WILL get done - eventually. Think I need to write the pattern out row by row (with notes)
> 
> Anyway hope every in doing ok and sending healing vibes to those who ned them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today - from my garden


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


She's gorgeous!.....I'm sure we could arrange a toy-boy for her! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

wannabear said:


> I just went over to today's KP and clicked on the first topic in Chit Chat, which was about smoking and Obamacare, it said. What it turned out to be was a real knock-down drag-out involving some people I don't know, and peppered with comments lifted from somewhere else. I don't know where. It started with the first remark, so it wasn't a 'quote reply'. Goodness what venom! So I left that behind, and cast around for something more friendly. After a bit I went back to the main page and it was gone. There were forty odd pages of it, it sure took somebody a long time to see it and put it in the trash.
> 
> However we have a member named Gozo who lives in Gozo, and maybe you guys all know her but I don't. She posted some nice pictures and I can recommend that post. Just gorgeous.


That topic is one of 2 or 3 same, same Political Topics opened since the US election. It has gone into over 200 pages.

It is sad.

That is what is so wonderful about this place, no nastiness - no Politics, no unkindness allowed. It is like opposite ends of the spectrum. We are so lucky to have this place - I call it our soft place to land.

Most of the sites on chit chat and main are okay - just avoid the Political topics and you will be okay. You will know on the first page if you get there by accident.


----------



## iamsam

we are looking for you next year june so start planning.

sam



jknappva said:


> I, too, appreciate the time you took to take pictures and post them. I felt like I could at least keep up with the festivites even though I was far away!!
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Finally got caught up.
> Congratulations to our overseas friends on the new prince!! How exciting for everyone. Can't help but think of Diana!
> Loved seeing all your pictures and would love to come next year. DH thought the wine tasting would be the best idea.
> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.
> Drive careful the rest driving home.
> So happy the tea party was a success and the ones planning it need hugs from all of us.
> Kathy, glad you made it through the company and music fest.
> Made the peach bread yesterday and it turned out good, but agree would like more peach flavor. Could maybe be the early peaches don't have the flavor the latter ones will have.
> Need to go check the laundry and then crochet some more.


Spider, prayers going up now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> . My eyesight is playing up- I have multi coloured zig-zags through my field of vision- so it makes reading nearly impossible. Fortunately it has not developed into a full blown headache for a long time.
> 
> jules, is the start of a migraine or something with your retinas in your eyes. they always said if i noticed that to get it checked out. you've had this before?


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> New York yay


Study as you go, almost there,


----------



## Designer1234

I would have your eyes checked Julie - I had eye problems after my cataract surgery with both eyes and he said anything unsual like that should be attended to immediately. ( opthamologist). I know you don't need that - but eyesight is so important.


----------



## Aran

Thanks to Grandmapaula for calling me a cable master. I think I'll start calling myself that. "Aran" is my legal name, and yes, I did name myself after my favorite form of knitting mostly because I loved the name "Aaron" but hated the way it's spelled. Besides, if something isn't a challenge, I don't want to waste my time with it because I get bored. I do make exceptions if something works up very quickly or if it's for a particular cause, like making scarves for Special Olympics last year.

Thanks to Caren & Dawn for posting pics.

Thanks again to everyone who made Knitapalooza happen.

It's funny, I took crocheting with me, but I never picked up my hook. I more than made up for that yesterday at Meeting for Business after Meeting for Worship. I didn't work on anything because I was too busy talking to everyone. I really wish I could have sat down & talked to every single person there, but there simply wasn't enough time.


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


What a little sweetheart, she will break a few hearts when she is a bit older for sure!


----------



## Designer1234

I didn't buy the ice wine, [/quote]
=================
Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine -- I understand the first ice wine was made in British Columbia when they had a very cold winter but decided to press the grapes anyway. It gave such a different taste that they bottled it. We buy it often and I prefer it -the one we buy is BC wine -it is a bit pricy- I imagine it is made by other places with cool climates no- It depends on the grapes as to the sweetness. I am just going by what my BC friends told me -they live in the wine area of the interior of BC. We buy the wine by Hainle wineries in Peachland Alberta. -

Charlotte - you would likely know a lot about ice wine. Does your husband's family make ice wine? (I hope I am correct as I believe you mentioned that they are vinters. )
=====================
I Just looked it up and there is lots more about it.

""""However, ice wine was produced in the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia by German immigrant Walter Hainle in 1972. This ice wine was the result of an early and unexpected frost, and yielded 40 litres of wine, which Hainle originally did not intend to sell, although he did so in 1978-.

In 1983, Karl Kaiser and Inniskillin's German neighbour Ewald Reif, as well as two wineries with Austrian winemakers located in another part of Ontario, Hillebrand and Pelee Island, all left grapes on their vines in order to try to produce ice wine. Inniskillin and Reif lost their entire crop to hungry birds, while Hillebrand and Pelee Island were able to harvest a minuscule amount of frozen grapes. In 1984, Kaiser used nets to protect his vines and was able to produce Inniskillin's first ice wine. This wine was made from Vidal grapes and was, in fact, labelled "Eiswein."

After the Icewine production was set on commercial footing, Canadian Icewine quickly became popular with domestic consumers and reviewers, and many other Canadian producers and regions picked up the idea, since the harsh Canadian winters lend themselves well to the large-scale production.

The international breakthrough of Canadian ice wine came in 1991, when Inniskillin's 1989 Vidal ice wine won the Grand Prix dHonneur at Vinexpo.[8] The Canadian trend towards increased cultivation of Vitis vinifera (European) grape varieties in the 1990s expanded the palette of varieties available to be bitten by frost. By the early 2000s, Canada was established as the largest producer of ice wine in the world.""""


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> No Sam - here is a picture I took of Lake Louise last winter. Also a picture of Chateau Lake Louise -- it is about an hour north of the town of Banff and is very very beautiful. It is just off the road to Jasper. the other picture was taken from the highway - the whole area is so beautiful.


Beautiful pictures, looks good in this heat,LOL :-D


----------



## Spider

What a beautiful little girl!!!!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:



> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


OMG!!!! She is just a princess, love her dress,


----------



## kehinkle

Ceili said:


> I got to the site, but I can't find us. Any ideas?


Didn't make it in Sunday's paper. Don't know when/if it will get in.


----------



## NanaCaren

Just passing Rochester


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


She's adorable. If Luke doesn't like older girls, I have a DGGS who is almost 3.


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't buy the ice wine,


=================
Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine

I tried ice wine for the first time in Ontario. Real sweet and such a nice flavor. Expensive but you don't usually drink too much at a time as it is a dessert wine. Great over ice cream, too.


----------



## kehinkle

Don't think many of us got any knitting/crocheting done although I did see Jamie was able to crochet hers. 

Started the body of my socks. Changed to a sapphire color.

Jamie and Nanacaren, I am sorry I didn't make it back to the hotel to wish you goodbye. The weekend just caught up with me. I see you are almost home. 

I posted 3 pics of breakfast on Sunday and will put up the one of Sam and Angora1on this post. Only took those four.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . My eyesight is playing up- I have multi coloured zig-zags through my field of vision- so it makes reading nearly impossible. Fortunately it has not developed into a full blown headache for a long time.
> 
> jules, is the start of a migraine or something with your retinas in your eyes. they always said if i noticed that to get it checked out. you've had this before?
> 
> 
> 
> The multi -colour is new- I guess I better check with the doctor when I go, Friday.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I would have your eyes checked Julie - I had eye problems after my cataract surgery with both eyes and he said anything unsual like that should be attended to immediately. ( opthamologist). I know you don't need that - but eyesight is so important.


I must mention it to the Doctor on Friday.


----------



## pacer

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you went to the KAP!!
> 
> I'm glad I came too it was so awesome meeting everyone. Oh I loved London it was amazing. I will for sure be popping in now and again to chat with everyone and see how they are doing
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight for all of us to have the opportunity to meet you. Looking forward to seeing you again. I hope your return trip was less eventful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I asked my sister about her camera. It's a NIKON D3100 and comes with 2 detachable lenses. Hope you find it and are as satisfied with it as she is.
> JuneK


Thsts the same one DH got me for Christmas last year love it takes great pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't know if a 10 month age difference will qualify as a "toy boy" by the time they're old enough...but I think they would make a lovely couple and just think of the beautiful great-grandkids!! He's going to have to like the tall girls, though, her dad is 6'4" and mom is close to 6'. She measures at about the 85th percentile - our DGS measures out at the 98th percentile for height!! I'm going to need to learn how to use stilts because I know I can't do the 4-5" stiletto heals.

Thanks for the endorsements of the camera -- will begin my research on prices. Thanks for the comments on DGD - she is truly a delight as is our DGS - we're so blessed. DGD will have a sibling early next year so we'll have another one to love on.



KateB said:


> She's gorgeous!.....I'm sure we could arrange a toy-boy for her! :lol:


----------



## nittergma

Designer1234 said:


> I just signed off skype -- It made my head spin. I would rather talk one on one - but it was nice to hear from everyone and I have a lot more
> 'contacts' now which is nice.
> 
> I had quite a time understanding everyone on skype too and I was there! I do feel bad that I didn't get to meet each of you on there I had wanted to meet everyone, it was wonderful to meet with some. Your card is just beautiful! I also got some in a grab bag and I will save them forever you do such beautiful work!!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


She is such a doll! Put her and Lukes eyes together, wow amazing that would be.


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Just passing Rochester


Almost home?


----------



## Pontuf

Nice Picture. So many great pictures from the weekend!



kehinkle said:


> Don't think many of us got any knitting/crocheting done although I did see Jamie was able to crochet hers.
> 
> Started the body of my socks. Changed to a sapphire color.
> 
> Jamie and Nanacaren, I am sorry I didn't make it back to the hotel to wish you goodbye. The weekend just caught up with me. I see you are almost home.
> 
> I posted 3 pics of breakfast on Sunday and will put up the one of Sam and Angora1on this post. Only took those four.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## pammie1234

I'm trying to stay caught up, but not commenting much. I love hearing about the KAP. I guess everyone is getting home and resting from the exciting time in Defiance. 

I really haven't started a new project. I am working on a charity blanket made like Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth. At least I think that is the name. I needed a no brainer to take on my trip to Austin.

Watching the Rangers/Yankees game. DD and her BF are at the game. She is supposed to let me know about where they are in hopes I can pick them out in the crowd. I doubt if that will happen amongst all of the Ranger T-shirts and blurred faces. But, you never know!


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene -- would you post a pictures of your finished afghan for Bentley? I seem to have lost my copy. Everyone is talking about it and I think we would all love to see it finished. Also the other one with the crochet animals.
> 
> Glad you liked the card. I wanted something of mine for each person - that way I felt like i was part of it.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful party.


OHHH you were definitely there with us through your cards, skype, and general conversations. I even took hats for Kathy to send you. I have now started on mittens with some yarn I brought home. Hope to be sending your a box of kids mittens later this summer or early fall. Thanks so much for the lovely painted card. I got a cabin picture. I loved the mountain ones as well that other people got. I admire the mountains mostly through pictures. Next time you look at those majestic mountains, please think of me and know that I wish I could be there with you. I did get to the White mountains about 5 years ago when my grandmother passed away. I view their observatory website frequently to get my mountain fix. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Almost home?


Yes


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> That topic is one of 2 or 3 same, same Political Topics opened since the US election. It has gone into over 200 pages.
> 
> It is sad.
> 
> That is what is so wonderful about this place, no nastiness - no Politics, no unkindness allowed. It is like opposite ends of the spectrum. We are so lucky to have this place - I call it our soft place to land.
> 
> Most of the sites on chit chat and main are okay - just avoid the Political topics and you will be okay. You will know on the first page if you get there by accident.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Yes


YEAH! HOME SWEET HOME!


----------



## Pontuf

HOW MANY HOURS Caren and Jamie?


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> OHHH you were definitely there with us through your cards, skype, and general conversations. I even took hats for Kathy to send you. I have now started on mittens with some yarn I brought home. Hope to be sending your a box of kids mittens later this summer or early fall. Thanks so much for the lovely painted card. I got a cabin picture. I loved the mountain ones as well that other people got. I admire the mountains mostly through pictures. Next time you look at those majestic mountains, please think of me and know that I wish I could be there with you. I did get to the White mountains about 5 years ago when my grandmother passed away. I view their observatory website frequently to get my mountain fix. Thank you ever so much.


Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Don't think many of us got any knitting/crocheting done although I did see Jamie was able to crochet hers.
> 
> Started the body of my socks. Changed to a sapphire color.
> 
> Jamie and Nanacaren, I am sorry I didn't make it back to the hotel to wish you goodbye. The weekend just caught up with me. I see you are almost home.
> 
> I posted 3 pics of breakfast on Sunday and will put up the one of Sam and Angora1on this post. Only took those four.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Very nice picture. :-D


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up. Of course it is past my bedtime so that is where I am going in just a few minutes. 

I enjoyed the rhubarb wine and purchased a bottle. I came home with 5 bottles of wine and I brought 3 with me from home. I purchased 3 bottles of wine. It was wonderful trying new wines. I did not do the ice wine since the man said it was higher in fructose and I try to watch the sugars. 

My son did a wonderful job carving "Knit-a-Palooza" into the side of a watermelon so I could use it as my fruit bowl. I think Gwen might have a picture of that. He also did an elephant drawing for the white elephant table and then he drew an elephant picture for Bentley's room. 

It was a huge pleasure meeting everyone. Bob did an awesome job at the grill and taking photos of the group and he was so pleasant and patient with us talkative knitters. 
Aran...it was a real joy seeing your prayer shawl and sweater. Looking forward to seeing your new creation when it gets finished.

Angora...I did it. I went and signed up for a 3 month package deal to lose some weight by changing my diet and getting an exercise regimen started. Going back tomorrow to discuss a diet. I will keep you posted. 

Kathy....thanks for sharing a room. It was a pleasure getting to know you and seeing your many talents. 

Sam...your family is fabulous. I hope they enjoy the many leftovers that we did not want to travel to our homes with. I will look forward to finding out what special projects you do with the gifts of yarn that came your way.

Puplover....your energy level just was so incredible for what you have endured. May better years be ahead for you.

I sure hope Rookieretire gets her voice back...what a lovely lady you are. 

May everyone stay healthy and safe.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


Those are wonderful pictures. :-D thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't buy the ice wine,


=================
Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine -- I understand the first ice wine was made in British Columbia when they had a very cold winter but decided to press the grapes anyway.

We found out about ice wine at Niagara-on-the-Lake. It is expensive but when you think about how labor intensive it is to produce, it is understandable. We loved the winery tour we took at NOTL---the wineries there are really beautiful.


----------



## flyty1n

Julie, this is a sign that you need to see your eye doctor immediately..it could be a retinal detachment starting or simply ai vitreous prolapse, but you don't need another problem right now.


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, do you mean the blanket that Daralene knitted?


Yes


----------



## Patches39

End of a nice day, pray all our traveling Sisters get. Home safe and rest well when they do. Pictures were the best, all of them, so I pray that all fine tomorrow to be a joy, filled with love and happiness.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Julie, this is a sign that you need to see your eye doctor immediately..it could be a retinal detachment starting or simply ai vitreous prolapse, but you don't need another problem right now.


Right I will get on to it- you are right I don't need more on my plate.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> HOW MANY HOURS Caren and Jamie?


About 9 1/2 hours, lots of construction and slow driving. My truck doesn't let me go over 74 mph. Hmmm
Sunset when we were about 10 miles from home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Yes


I think Angora is visiting her mother- rather than going straight home- she did not mention to me the pattern- but I am sure there is one! We will have to wait until she gets home to ask her, I suspect!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> End of a nice day, pray all our traveling Sisters get. Home safe and rest well when they do. Pictures were the best, all of them, so I pray that all fine tomorrow to be a joy, filled with love and happiness.


Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???

Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.

Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???
> 
> Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.
> 
> Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered


she did post briefly a while back!


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> About 9 1/2 hours, lots of construction and slow driving. My truck doesn't let me go over 74 mph. Hmmm
> Sunset when we were about 10 miles from home.


PERFECT TIMING and a beautiful sunset

XO


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I asked my sister about her camera. It's a NIKON D3100 and comes with 2 detachable lenses. Hope you find it and are as satisfied with it as she is.
> JuneK


Very good camera!!!!! I use Nikon for any of my professional photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Hi Pjs loves Crochet. It was so much fun meeting you!!!!
> I'm the one who traveled around with you and got to marvel at your inner built GPS. Pjs goes somewhere once and then knows how to get back even in the dark. You are such a delight and great fun meeting you too.


Glad to know you have made it home, or did you stop at your mum's.


----------



## nittergma

I'm looking forward to nest year! I do hope more can make it. I think people are right when they say we're contributing to the economy in Defiance! It was good to see a part of my state that I haven't seen yet. It is very beautiful I love the farms and open fields. At least hopefully there will be good weather for the crops. Thanks to you and Heidi and Gary for letting us into their home. Bentley in so cute! Your grandsons reminded me of my boys(3) when they were little. I'm so happy your grandaughters and nanacaren's daughter were able to come!(


thewren said:


> we are looking for you next year june so start planning.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Very good camera!!!!! I use Nikon for any of my professional photos.


We have two Nikons and we love them. The older one is 10 years old and my favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I definitely needed a haircut.
> 
> sam


Your hair looks fine but I wouldn't let it get much longer. 

Thank you very much to you, Heidi and Gary for hosting the KAP. We had a blast, it was good to meet everyone that was there. And your grandchildren are just wonderful. Can hardly wait until next year.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> About 9 1/2 hours, lots of construction and slow driving. My truck doesn't let me go over 74 mph. Hmmm
> Sunset when we were about 10 miles from home.


What a beautiful welcome home!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> We have two Nikons and we love them. The older one is 10 years old and my favorite.


Right now my favorite is my little Nikon N1 because it looks so cute on the bigger lenses.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???
> 
> Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.
> 
> Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered


Thank you!!! I knew you would  :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


Love these pictures! Such majestic beauty!


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad you got home safely, sounds like a long trip! I used to visit my parents in New Hampshire and we found what a big state New York is!


NanaCaren said:


> Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???
> 
> Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.
> 
> Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered


----------



## nittergma

Julie, Happy Birthday a day late! I hope you enjoyed your pizza


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, Happy Birthday a day late! I hope you enjoyed your pizza


Thank you nittergma! Yes the pizza was great. I must go put my rye loaf in the oven- I am running late with it today!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ChrisEl said:


> =================
> Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine -- I understand the first ice wine was made in British Columbia when they had a very cold winter but decided to press the grapes anyway.
> 
> We found out about ice wine at Niagara-on-the-Lake. It is expensive but when you think about how labor intensive it is to produce, it is understandable. We loved the winery tour we took at NOTL---the wineries there are really beautiful.


Actually the first ice wines were made from frozen grapes picked frozen back in the Roman Empire days somewhere around 25 AD.
Germany produced ice wines in the late 1700's and marketed them much more so in the 1800's. They have produced ice wines ever since.
Canada did not start producing ice wines until 1978. About 75% of ice wines produced in Canada come from Ontario. But the first ice wines produced in Canada did come from British Columbia. 
Canada and Germany are the largest producers of ice wines in the world. Zoe 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_wine


----------



## 5mmdpns

I am thinking that the elephant baby blanket is a variation of this one, but I am likely wrong. Zoe 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elephants---baby-blanket


----------



## 5mmdpns

Celebrations and well wishes extended to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the birth of their son. Zoe


----------



## flyty1n

Prayers and hoping all will be well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to know you have made it home, or did you stop at your mum's.


Straight home other than a nap at Bob Evan's parking lot in Erie. Tempted to get a hotel there but decided to keep going. I had to channel Kehinkle to make it home. In bed all day today and woke up about 1/2 an hr. ago. Didn't sleep all day but most of it. Wonder if I will be awake all night, however, I don't care as I feel human again.

Are you home?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Was asked to post the blanket:
Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade

Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.

Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I am thinking that the elephant baby blanket is a variation of this one, but I am likely wrong. Zoe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elephants---baby-blanket


Wow, that is a great one too. I pulled of Safari Blanket on Ravelry and found it that way and then found the book in the library.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Celebrations and well wishes extended to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the birth of their son. Zoe


How exciting. Wonderful that they are doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nana, how did you make it home in just a little over what I made it home. Oh I get it. No nap at Bob Evan's. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


Very professional photos Designer. Beautifully done. Of course the mountains did their part, but you photograph them so well.


----------



## Sandy

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.


It is beautiful!


----------



## Sandy

Shirley I love all the breathtaking photos that you post.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> she did post briefly a while back!


NanaCaren wrote:
Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???

Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.

Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered

So sorry everyone that I didn't post more. Slept and slept and slept. I'm doing so great but this trip really took it out of me. Took me over 8 hrs. to get home and I know that is nothing compared to some of you. Gwen and Marianne probably came the furthest of any of us. Although I know Kehinkle had just been in Texas not long before our get-together. Channeling her was the only way I got home. When I was too tired to even turn over in bed I would think of all the friends I just met at our Knitapalooza and say attitude and then I would find the strength.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> It is beautiful!


Thank you Sandy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Marianne you may need a tetnus shot


That is a good thought. Hope you saw that Marianne.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This is a beautiful baby blanket and I just noticed that the difficulty level rating is a 10 on a scale of 1-10!! It is beautifully done.



Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.
> 
> Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I loved everyone sooooo much. It was so great meeting all of you and such special bonds were made.

Sam, you have the greatest and most beautiful family ever. Those grandchildren are just adoreable, with the girls, so beautiful and the boys too cute to put in words, and dear little Bentley folded into my neck with his little arm around me, that alone was worth the trip. You are amazing with so many women around and your calmness really helps. You truly are a true gentleman and a very special person.

Gwen and Marianne, there are no words to thank you Gwen for all you did and thank you to Marianne for helping. Unbelievable and I am in awe of all you did and actually could use every single gift you gave us. 

Nana, thank you so much for sharing your photos so all could join in with us.

Well, back to bed. Guess I didn't sleep too much. LOL


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.
> 
> Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


Angora-- it is absolutely wonderful. Everyone-- Angora just learned this from Donmaur's workshop and this is a huge undertaking. I wish donmaur could see it. By the way she is in isolation getting a bone marrow transfusion -- She is fighting with all her might. Her class was outstanding and Gwen and 
Daralene both did so well with it. I never would have had the courage to try this. It will be an heirloom I am sure. If anyone wants to learn about intarsia, fairisle and other color works, check out the workshop *#14 - let's have fun with color* -- in the workshop archives in the section at the link below this post.

Memories for Heidi of the get together too -- and Sam.

She will tell Bentley about the lady who made his beautiful afghan who came to the Knitapalooza and had made it especially for him. Lucky little boy. It sounds like the elephant quilt was lovely too. Could we have a picture of it as well, Lexi??? As well as the other gifts if you wouldn't mind. Sam has so many friends here and it sounds as if you and your family all have those friends now too.


----------



## gagesmom

Angora what a fantastic blanket. I am in awe of your wonderful talent. 

I definately want to be at the kap next year. I will have to look into getting a passport so I can cross the border. I think fall would be a wonderful time to hold it. I will have to start saving up some money if I want this to become a reality and not just a wish.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Actually the first ice wines were made from frozen grapes picked frozen back in the Roman Empire days somewhere around 25 AD.
> Germany produced ice wines in the late 1700's and marketed them much more so in the 1800's. They have produced ice wines ever since.
> Canada did not start producing ice wines until 1978. About 75% of ice wines produced in Canada come from Ontario. But the first ice wines produced in Canada did come from British Columbia.
> Canada and Germany are the largest producers of ice wines in the world. Zoe
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_wine


As there was so much information, I just gave the one entry on google that told about the Canadian ice wine - germany started it after the Can adian wine from the two links I read.

The quote I posted was about what canada has done with the wine. We lived about a mile away from the winery where the first ice wine was made in Peachland, BC. Friends of ours know the vinter and are good friends with the family. Two Ontario wineries tried to make ice wine and one was successful.

It is very delicious if any one wants to give it a try.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't buy the ice wine,


=================
Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine -- I understand the first ice wine was made in British Columbia when they had a very cold winter but decided to press the grapes anyway. It gave such a different taste that they bottled it. We buy it often and I prefer it -the one we buy is BC wine -it is a bit pricy- I imagine it is made by other places with cool climates no- It depends on the grapes as to the sweetness. I am just going by what my BC friends told me -they live in the wine area of the interior of BC. We buy the wine by Hainle wineries in Peachland Alberta. -

Charlotte - you would likely know a lot about ice wine. Does your husband's family make ice wine? (I hope I am correct as I believe you mentioned that they are vinters. )
=====================
I Just looked it up and there is lots more about it.

""""However, ice wine was produced in the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia by German immigrant Walter Hainle in 1972. This ice wine was the result of an early and unexpected frost, and yielded 40 litres of wine, which Hainle originally did not intend to sell, although he did so in 1978-.

In 1983, Karl Kaiser and Inniskillin's German neighbour Ewald Reif, as well as two wineries with Austrian winemakers located in another part of Ontario, Hillebrand and Pelee Island, all left grapes on their vines in order to try to produce ice wine. Inniskillin and Reif lost their entire crop to hungry birds, while Hillebrand and Pelee Island were able to harvest a minuscule amount of frozen grapes. In 1984, Kaiser used nets to protect his vines and was able to produce Inniskillin's first ice wine. This wine was made from Vidal grapes and was, in fact, labelled "Eiswein."

After the Icewine production was set on commercial footing, Canadian Icewine quickly became popular with domestic consumers and reviewers, and many other Canadian producers and regions picked up the idea, since the harsh Canadian winters lend themselves well to the large-scale production.

The international breakthrough of Canadian ice wine came in 1991, when Inniskillin's 1989 Vidal ice wine won the Grand Prix dHonneur at Vinexpo.[8] The Canadian trend towards increased cultivation of Vitis vinifera (European) grape varieties in the 1990s expanded the palette of varieties available to be bitten by frost. By the early 2000s, Canada was established as the largest producer of ice wine in the world.""""[/quote]

Note: there are pages and pages of information you can search on ice wine but this is the Canadian part of the story.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> You can swing by up here and pick me up!!!! hahaha, what a way to come to the KAP! He would have to get the boss to arrange a pick up in Thunder Bay and drive it down to Defiance for delivery! ahhah, then he has to get a load to deliver back up here before you head down home! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately he does not do flying.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> My DH loves to (try to) fish and (try to) golf...his favorite club is the telescoping thing that he uses to fish golf balls out of the water  Our only deterent next year would be the music festival. I could always leave DH home


LOL!!! That's probably the only thing my DH would use a golf club for. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Great pictures PupLover!! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

THIS IS AMAZING!
What a beautiful piece of art Angora!
Your work is beautiful.



Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.
> 
> Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, beautiful mountains. I do miss them but at least I'm a whole lot closer to them here than I was in Texas. lol...When we went for a road trip this winter up above Denver in the Rockies, DH was on sensory overload between real mountains and a lot of snow. lolol...


----------



## Pontuf

Kaye did you buy any fish?


----------



## pammie1234

Angora, that is a beautiful blanket. I cannot imagine how difficult it must have been. I do think it would be a fun one to try, but only if you did not have to rush! How long did it take you? I am so impressed with your talent!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> I am so intrigued by the rhubarb and the ice wines. If I had been there I would've tried and bought both. I would have brought back rhubarb wine for gifts since I have never heard of it. Did anyone try them? how do both taste?


I wasn't there but have been a fan of ice wines for a few years now... Would love to have tasted the rhubarb. I would imagine it would have a tang to it....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great picture and he is so tiny and precious... Looks like he is very content to be in Grandpa's arms.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> what is the amish twist jynx?
> 
> sam


This is a Block of the Month quilt that I love. I like Amish, I like black and I like bright so this high is on my "to do"


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> it is a lovely store but often I can buy online and with postage it is still cheaper - I think her prices are high. I don't know what the others thought - I think she made quite a few sales.
> 
> sam


I'm the same way with my LYS... I hit the sale bin and have had good luck but pretty much just drool over the other yarns.... There are a couple in my price range, but I do great with KnitPicks, Deramores and Hobby lobby....
I need to check out Webs and a couple other places more often....


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> I will be interested to hear from Gwen about the yarn bowls made from old records. When I saw the photo posted, I thought of the As Seen On TV taco bowl makers where the "wavy bowl" is provided and you put your flour tortilla in it to form the shape and bake them until they are crispy. Could it be she did the same thing but only upside down (so the record would melt over the upside down taco bowl maker (over the outside)? Can't wait for her answer   Or perhaps done outside on a gas grill so no plastic fumes in the house??? My mind is spinning now


My thoughts exactly and thought about the microwave but don't want fumes in house either....I'm wondering of my really hot heat gun would do it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Spider said:


> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.


Sending lots of healing thoughts your way... and hope that they discover the problem very quickly and can make her comfortable. (Having just had some rather severe stomach pains myself,,,, I totally empathize.) Please keep us posted...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers purplefi - I didn't realize there were so many types of lavender - do they smell different also?
> 
> sam


I also grow lavender and have 3 different ones and they do smell different, at least I think so.... I think most of us associate with the French Lavender smell.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


I just can't get over how fast she is growing. what a cutie....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> That general nastiness is why I only come to the KTP and once in a while, check the pictures. I know everyone here is lovely!
> JuneK


Posts like that are why I was so disappointed when this site changed the rules and allowed political and religious threads.... It never comes to any good... as you are not going to change people's convictions and getting nasty does no one any good. I "just walk on by".....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:


Absolutely stunning and what a project.... It really is perfection.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Seems everyone is sleeping or busy.... it is after midnight so I'll do one puzzle and call it a night. Sit and Stitch tomorrow so no sleeping in.....


----------



## TNS

Just perfect! (Photo of Sam and Bentley)


----------



## Lurker 2

busy down here!


----------



## Sandy

Here are a few different ways to make the bowls out of old LP records:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Vinyl-Record-Bowl/#step1

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/26/turn-record-into-bowl

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Bowls-out-of-Vinyl-Records

These are really easy to make. I won't use my records but I will look for some at Good Will.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> SugarSugar, you are exactly as I pictured you in my head, right down to your voice! (I have a 6th sense and will often have this kind of thing happen to me. hahaha, does this mean that there is a long tail of yarn from me to you and back again connecting us?) It was great to see you!
> .
> 
> Now someone has to post the http address for the Defiance
> 
> There is so much more....................... Zoe


Really?? Is that a good thing? LOL. Yep I like the idea of the long tail of yarn connecting us. 
:thumbup:

It was fabulous talking to everyone. I had a great time.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> One of the highlights of skyping into Heidi's bathroom was that there was three skypers who sang Happy Birthday to you in the bathroom!!! Bet no one has done that for you before!!!! come to think of it, it was a first time for me to sing the birthday song while in the loo!!! hahaah, what a riot! Zoe


It sure was a first for me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems everyone is sleeping or busy.... it is after midnight so I'll do one puzzle and call it a night. Sit and Stitch tomorrow so no sleeping in.....


well, this gripes me, i have been awake for the last hr and half i finally just got up. its 4: in the morning... don't know why i can't get back asleep after taking maddi out. the little brat, she just comes back in, gets her treat and takes it to bed with her, yep, she is sound asleep between bj and mines pillow. and here i sit. :? 
don't know what is on my mind, gotta mamograhm first thing in morn, not pleasant, but something do able. just one of those nights i guess.
to all who took pictures and took time to post and name folks in them, thank you, good to put faces with the names. i was showing bj all of you and the pic's you had posted. he gave me the look, i said you know this is a neat thing, he said yes dear, i think its a very big deal, and i know what your thinking, cause i said they are thinking they will do it in more cooler temps next yr. he looked at me and went. hmmmmmmmmmmm ;-) 
so nana did you travel the furthest, with or without the gpr fairies :lol: 
jules, please have your eyes checked very quickly, as this could be a detatched retina, which is a major big deal. friend of mine had this issue, not anything to fool with. 
sam rest up, you have had a exciting wkend you and family may never be the same. i still think this is just the coolest mismatched group to ever get together in person or on the net, whatever "it" is we make it work. 
shirley, thank you for the beautiful pictures, parts of the country i have never seen, love, love the one of the fall leaves and the mountains. but then i truly love fall time. 
ok, since no one else is talking, i am yawning now, so not gonna mess around, gonna go see if i can nod off. later :shock:


----------



## martina

Well it is 10 am here so hello all. Thanks for the photos and news. Hope those who had such a great weekend recover quickly from their travels and all those with problems have them resolved soon. I have been up for ages as am hoping the builder will be here today, however it seems not and with heavy rain predicted soon I don't know when he will be here. Just have to be patient I suppose. Better get some work done, so will pop back later.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Here are the pictures I took over the weekend on my camera. Thankfully NanaCaren had her smart phone and did a wonderful job posting pictures as my Kindle was to awkward to carry around and try to get pictures and would have had to find internet to connect to.
> 
> Fabulous photos... i have started a folder for all the photos!!
> 
> I am amazed that i succeeded.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


Fantastic scenery you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, thunder and lightning at the moment and a little bit of rain. It is still very warm.

I am late this morning as I have been in with my neighbour, her husband has just died. I stayed with her until her sons came. He had been poorly for a while and now was his time.

The couple are devote Christians and his wife will find solace in her faith.

Here are some peaceful pictures.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to flyty1n
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> well, this gripes me, i have been awake for the last hr and half i finally just got up. its 4: in the morning... don't know why i can't get back asleep after taking maddi out. the little brat, she just comes back in, gets her treat and takes it to bed with her, yep, she is sound asleep between bj and mines pillow. and here i sit. :?
> don't know what is on my mind, gotta mamograhm first thing in morn, not pleasant, but something do able. just one of those nights i guess.
> to all who took pictures and took time to post and name folks in them, thank you, good to put faces with the names. i was showing bj all of you and the pic's you had posted. he gave me the look, i said you know this is a neat thing, he said yes dear, i think its a very big deal, and i know what your thinking, cause i said they are thinking they will do it in more cooler temps next yr. he looked at me and went. hmmmmmmmmmmm ;-)
> so nana did you travel the furthest, with or without the gpr fairies :lol:
> jules, please have your eyes checked very quickly, as this could be a detatched retina, which is a major big deal. friend of mine had this issue, not anything to fool with.
> sam rest up, you have had a exciting wkend you and family may never be the same. i still think this is just the coolest mismatched group to ever get together in person or on the net, whatever "it" is we make it work.
> shirley, thank you for the beautiful pictures, parts of the country i have never seen, love, love the one of the fall leaves and the mountains. but then i truly love fall time.
> ok, since no one else is talking, i am yawning now, so not gonna mess around, gonna go see if i can nod off. later :shock:


Dear Donna- I have an appointment on Friday- so will mention what is happening there. 
I do hope you managed to get back to sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, thunder and lightning at the moment and a little bit of rain. It is still very warm.
> 
> I am late this morning as I have been in with my neighbour, her husband has just died. I stayed with her until her sons came. He had been poorly for a while and now was his time.
> 
> The couple are devote Christians and his wife will find solace in her faith.
> 
> Here are some peaceful pictures.....


sorry to hear of the neighbour, Faith does help, but one also needs hugs- Good that you can be there for her!
I love mesembrianthums (sp?) They love the sun so! And what could be happier than a Pansy with it cheery face!?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Page 10 photo:
In Bob Evans for Sunday breakfast on the day that many of us left. A few stayed till Monday.

LtoR for all rows
Bottom row sitting
Pup Lover, Sam, Alexis, Nana Caren, PJ's loves to crochet (Caren's beautiful daughter standing hugging her mom)
Middle row: Grandma Paula, Ceilie (pronounced Kaylee), Kehinkle, 
Back Row: Gwen, Rookie Retiree, Marianne, me..Angora, and Pacer.

Grandma Paula's DH probably took the photo but he is so great and actually cooked the meat for us. They are the most adorable couple and have been married 45 yrs. and were teenage sweethearts.


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> .
> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.
> 
> Oh dear, i hope it isnt serious. I will read on and see if there is any news.


----------



## melyn

Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx



Angora1 said:


> Page 10 photo:
> 
> LtoR for all photos
> bottom row sitting
> Pup Lover, Sam, Alexis, Nana Caren, PJ's loves to crochet (Caren's beautiful daughter standing hugging her mom)
> Middle row: Grandma Paula, Ceilie (pronounced Kaylee), Kehinkle,
> Back Row: Gwen, Rookie Retiree, Marianne, me..Angora, and Pacer.
> 
> Grandma Paula's DH probably took the photo but he is so great and actually cooked the meat for us. They are the most adorable couple and have been married 45 yrs. and were teenage sweethearts.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much..I'm so glad for all my KP friends.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


She is a real sweetie.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> That general nastiness is why I only come to the KTP and once in a while, check the pictures. I know everyone here is lovely!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if a 10 month age difference will qualify as a "toy boy" by the time they're old enough...but I think they would make a lovely couple and just think of the beautiful great-grandkids!! He's going to have to like the tall girls, though, her dad is 6'4" and mom is close to 6'. She measures at about the 85th percentile - our DGS measures out at the 98th percentile for height!! I'm going to need to learn how to use stilts because I know I can't do the 4-5" stiletto heals.
> 
> Thanks for the endorsements of the camera -- will begin my research on prices. Thanks for the comments on DGD - she is truly a delight as is our DGS - we're so blessed. DGD will have a sibling early next year so we'll have another one to love on.


His mum is only about 5'2", but his dad is 6' tall and we were told that Luke is on the 98th percentile for height, so it could be a match!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The multi -colour is new- I guess I better check with the doctor when I go, Friday.


Good Idea i think. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.
> 
> Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


That is a fabulous blanket - and I love your ring too! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.
> 
> Oh dear, i hope it isnt serious. I will read on and see if there is any news.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers from here sugarsugar and I know this is awful, but it may not be the same thing. 14 yrs. ago the same week makes it extra scary but will pray it isn't anything serious. Big Hugs dear. Have a cup of coffee with me and some prayers.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Wow. Its stunning! I saw it on skype but wasnt very clear. What a lot of work went into that. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Prayers from here sugarsugar and I know this is awful, but it may not be the same thing. 14 yrs. ago the same week makes it extra scary but will pray it isn't anything serious. Big Hugs dear. Have a cup of coffee with me and some prayers.


Sorry Angora but the prayers are for spider.


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


It might be Fort Wayne, Indiana airport:
Suggested routes

Fort Wayne International Airport, Fort Wayne, IN
55.0 mi, 1 hour 0 mins
In current traffic: 1 hour 0 mins
US-24 E

The time and miles given are from the airport to Defiance, OH.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely stunning and what a project.... It really is perfection.....


Thank you so much.


----------



## jheiens

Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts exactly and thought about the microwave but don't want fumes in house either....I'm wondering of my really hot heat gun would do it.....


My old heat gun has been known to melt vinyl siding on the side of the house, if the user is not very careful (ask me how I know that).

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to flyty1n
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday, and may there be many more to come!


Ditto.... Have a great day.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> My old heat gun has been known to melt vinyl siding on the side of the house, if the user is not very careful (ask me how I know that).
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yep, DH was taking the paint off of the front steps and managed to melt a bit of the door facing!


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday flyty1n!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Straight home other than a nap at Bob Evan's parking lot in Erie. Tempted to get a hotel there but decided to keep going. I had to channel Kehinkle to make it home. In bed all day today and woke up about 1/2 an hr. ago. Didn't sleep all day but most of it. Wonder if I will be awake all night, however, I don't care as I feel human again.
> 
> Are you home?


Got home last night first thing I did was check in with my friend to say I was safely home. then Checked in on KTP, got caught up on somme editing I had to finish. Then bed. Just got up waiting on coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Nana, how did you make it home in just a little over what I made it home. Oh I get it. No nap at Bob Evan's. LOL


No nap but had to stop find an auto store to replace the wiper blades as the rubber started to rip off. We stopped for a few minutes when we filled up. Went to I90 start to 81 then home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Angora what a fantastic blanket. I am in awe of your wonderful talent.
> 
> I definately want to be at the kap next year. I will have to look into getting a passport so I can cross the border. I think fall would be a wonderful time to hold it. I will have to start saving up some money if I want this to become a reality and not just a wish.


Thank you gagesmom. All compliments greatly appreciated. It really is fun to show things on here and get feedback. Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> As there was so much information, I just gave the one entry on google that told about the Canadian ice wine - germany started it after the Can adian wine from the two links I read.
> 
> The quote I posted was about what canada has done with the wine. We lived about a mile away from the winery where the first ice wine was made in Peachland, BC. Friends of ours know the vinter and are good friends with the family. Two Ontario wineries tried to make ice wine and one was successful.
> 
> It is very delicious if any one wants to give it a try.


I gave it a try for the first time at the Knitapalooza wine tasting and it was quite lovely but very sweet. I think one would drink it in place of dessert. Perfect for when you have no room for dessert but just have a small sip of ice wine. Think it was Pacer who said it was good over ice cream too.


----------



## jheiens

melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


Lyn, I'm on the other side of the State, but as I recall, the nearest airports are in Fort Wayne, Indiana, or Toledo, Ohio. Toledo is farther away from Sam's than the Ft. Wayne airport although it is in the next State to the west of him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!
> What a beautiful piece of art Angora!
> Your work is beautiful.


Oooh Charlotte, thank you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> we are looking for you next year june so start planning.
> 
> sam


So sorry, Sam. But I'm afraid I'll also miss that one. My health prevents me coming. A dicey back makes travel impossible. But believe me, I'll be there in heart and spirit just like I was this time!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, beautiful mountains. I do miss them but at least I'm a whole lot closer to them here than I was in Texas. lol...When we went for a road trip this winter up above Denver in the Rockies, DH was on sensory overload between real mountains and a lot of snow. lolol...


Our son and his family were just in Denver and they loved the mountains too and posted on FB a photo of a hike they took.


----------



## wannabear

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.


Oh my word! That's just mind-boggling! KnitPicks had some hat kits sort of along the same lines, and I thought of ordering one, but I didn't. I thought it might be more worry than fun. You have inspired me. Your color choices are very nice. I just can't say how impressed I am. The whole project is just A+.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I must mention it to the Doctor on Friday.


I'm glad you have a dr's appointment so you don't have to wait for one. Praying it will be nothing serious. You don't need any more stress!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Thsts the same one DH got me for Christmas last year love it takes great pictures.


My daughter was here from TX last week and was impressed. She said half the time, my sister just half turned, pointed the camera and got a fantastic shot. She will probably have one of her own the next time she visits! And it does take wonderful pictures!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures of the KAP gathering. So glad you all were there to meet up. 

Thanks to Sam and his family for being so welcoming and to each of you who came whatever the miles you drove. Gwen and Marianne, you are jewels and great friends to have. Thank you again for all your time and energy expended on this event!!!!

Angora, your skill is impressive. Kathy, Dawn, Paula and Bob, and Noni, so good to begin to get to know you all. Next year's KAP is a must in order to get to know more of you better. Take care and rest and recover, all y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Angora, that is a beautiful blanket. I cannot imagine how difficult it must have been. I do think it would be a fun one to try, but only if you did not have to rush! How long did it take you? I am so impressed with your talent!


Starts out on dpns and then is knit in the round with 4 cable needles. 40" should be enough. I got 60":roll: A lot of cable to deal with and I didn't need that much.

Sorry I can't tell you exactly how long. Started in the middle of June. While I was doing this we had a lovely trip to Canada, company for about 3 days, then unexpected company 2 days and July 4th where person told me they wouldn't stay at picnic long so I let them drive and didn't get home till 7:30 pm.:roll: I knit a month with the above exceptions (and a few lunches or dinners with friends) - day and night but had so many days I didn't get to knit at all. I would wake up, get coffee and most days not even get dressed. DH helped by doing a lot of things for me like getting coffee or water for me and getting take home. By the end my bottom was so sore I had to get up and walk after every needle and 4 needles made a row. It was frustrating as that really slowed me down, but I loved the result I got. Wish I knew some of the things I know now after doing this, but learning is so important and I learned a lot. Hard to say the amount of time because of time off with company etc. I would sometimes wake up at 4:30 and start knitting and some nights finish around 2 am., but that wouldn't be the same day. Signed up for 3 knitting workshops where the teacher would help but since I was on a deadline I couldn't wait for her to ask questions so she basically told me what she would have done, like elephant tusks in duplicate stitch and she showed me how to do that. Don't know how to do intarsia in the round yet but it would work on giraffe legs and did do the ostrich legs intarsia. The giraffes with 3 colors was slow going and binding off in moss stitch seemed slow. A real learning project. DH was so great. He calculated how many rows I had to do a day if I was to finish and each row got bigger as it increases. If I took piano lessons I would want to start off with Bach not twinkle twinkle. LOL :roll: Should have taken more time as I needed to back it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


Thank you so much for these beautiful photos, Shirley. This is the only way I see mountains. Living in Tidewater VA, we don't even have HILLS!!! But I wouldn't be satisfied living anywhere else..I've tried a couple times but always come 'home'. So your pictures give me my 'mountain' fix. It's beautiful country where you live.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> No nap but had to stop find an auto store to replace the wiper blades as the rubber started to rip off. We stopped for a few minutes when we filled up. Went to I90 start to 81 then home.


Glad you home safe and sound. :thumbup: Its sounds like everyone had a fantastic time. !!


----------



## Cashmeregma

wannabear said:


> Oh my word! That's just mind-boggling! KnitPicks had some hat kits sort of along the same lines, and I thought of ordering one, but I didn't. I thought it might be more worry than fun. You have inspired me. Your color choices are very nice. I just can't say how impressed I am. The whole project is just A+.


Oooh, this is such fun getting all these compliments and I am trying to take them in just like I would if it were criticism. Normally one brushes compliments away but takes criticism in. I'm really trying to just bask in these wonderful compliments. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I sure hope I got all of the names correct. Please feel free to correct me as I am horrible with names. And please feel free to forgive me P L E A S E if I messed any of them up.


Angora1 said:


> Page 10 photo:
> In Bob Evans for Sunday breakfast on the day that many of us left. A few stayed till Monday.
> 
> LtoR for all rows
> Bottom row sitting
> Pup Lover, Sam, Alexis, Nana Caren, PJ's loves to crochet (Caren's beautiful daughter standing hugging her mom)
> Middle row: Grandma Paula, Ceilie (pronounced Kaylee), Kehinkle,
> Back Row: Gwen, Rookie Retiree, Marianne, me..Angora, and Pacer.
> 
> Grandma Paula's DH probably took the photo but he is so great and actually cooked the meat for us. They are the most adorable couple and have been married 45 yrs. and were teenage sweethearts.


----------



## NanaCaren

Morning coffee, it's a large mug kind of day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, caught up again and its nearly bedtime.
Loved all the photos.. thanks for posting them for us to share.
Well i have been on anti inflamatary tablets 24hrs and there is definately some improvement.... so i guess its muscular after all.
When it settles down completely i have so much to catch up on... vacuuming and mopping..here and mums, and weeding..they grow well dont they? LOL. 
I hope Gwen and Marianne made it home safe and sound and pain free. They will be exhausted no doubt.
Julie i am glad you are seeing doc this week... your eyes. 
Oscar is being a very good puppy.... he does have a thing for everyones shoe laces and my mats... but otherwise a very good boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, sorry, must be after effects of the trip and I haven't had any coffee yet. 

Prayers coming your way and I pray it isn't anything serious. 

(Thanks Sugar Sugar for making sure this got directed correctly. :wink: )


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee, it's a large mug kind of day.


Well that is a "serious" looking mug.! I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee, it's a large mug kind of day.


Love, love, love it.

I see we are about 2 1/2 hrs. apart. Will have to meet at a yarn store in between sometime.


----------



## nittergma

Oooh I LOVE your horse pictures!! especially the first one of two horses rearing up. When I was little we went to see wild ponies but could never get that close!


jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> About 9 1/2 hours, lots of construction and slow driving. My truck doesn't let me go over 74 mph. Hmmm
> Sunset when we were about 10 miles from home.


Beautiful welcome home!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Celebrations and well wishes extended to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the birth of their son. Zoe


What fun!!! A new little prince to watch grow up! A while back, our PBS station had a program with Prince Charles showing family pictures from when he was growing up. It was a fun show!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, you do have a wonderful family, and you are wonderful dad, it shows. So, it is time, yay! Can't wait to see pics, hear reports, and enjoy vicariously via internet connection.  I'm coming next year, I've already told DH that he can either go with and find a good fishing hole or stay home and take care of the kids (4 legged kind). lol
> Recipes sound great as usual, I still have to get caught up on last weeks tp.
> Hope everyone had a great trip into Defiance, going to do a little knitting and relax.
> Went to Brown Sheep again,:shock: I needed a skein of purple to make another baby shrug but ended up with a bit more, only spent $16 though so not too bad considering what I got, I like that they charge by the pound instead of the skein. :-D


Love the chunky cowl and what a hunk if one might say that. Well, I figure he would get a kick out of it. You and your DH make such a beautiful young couple. Now that is a daring Dstepmother to do her hair like that and what fun. You can tell from the smile on her face she is lovin' it and life is meant for love and fun too, so ENJOY!!


----------



## jknappva

you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.[/quote]

It's absolutely gorgeous!! How talented you are. I would never have the patience. I'm sure Sam and family know that every stitch was stitched with love.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nana Caren, again, thank you so much for taking the time to photograph everything and post it so that we could share our special time with everyone. I know it took time to do this and sometimes no phone signal for sending or low battery as it used more battery up but you never gave up. I hadn't realized how much it meant to everyone till I see their remarks and now looking at our postings I see how important they were and are. Big Hugs.

I'm even enjoying seeing them as I look through. Such beautiful memories.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, thunder and lightning at the moment and a little bit of rain. It is still very warm.
> 
> I am late this morning as I have been in with my neighbour, her husband has just died. I stayed with her until her sons came. He had been poorly for a while and now was his time.
> 
> The couple are devote Christians and his wife will find solace in her faith.
> 
> Here are some peaceful pictures.....


Lovely and peaceful, as you said! My prayers are with your neighbor.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to flyty1n
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday, and may there be many more to come!


And I add my birthday wishes...hope this year will bring your hearts desires.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Well that is a "serious" looking mug.! I love it. :thumbup:


Thank you, big Doctor Who fan. :-D I even have tardis christmas lights which the grandsons love. Was informed by my brother if my mug is missing don't ask him where it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Knit-A-Palooza breakfast!!!!!


Page 10 photo....Where is Nittergma??? She was with us and I just realized she isn't in the photo. Don't think you left earlier than me......Such a joy to have met you dear. Won't be far from you if I make the trip to Ashtabula coming up, but it is questionable if I will go or not, however I am starting to feel human again today. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nittergma was the first person I saw and when she got on the elevator with me I innocently asked her if she was with the knitting group, as if we would be the only people there. She was!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: There were two weddings at the hotel and a motorcycle gathering in a nearby town so lots of motorcyclists there too.

Then everyone started arriving and we had a party in my room till all arrived and then can you believe we had dinner at the country club and it was fantastic. We closed it out but we had arrived late. We hadn't planned on eating together but it worked out that everyone wanted to and somehow a place was found and away we went. After that it was lights out for us as breakfast was at 8:30 am at a wonderful pub in a beautiful, to me historic, building with old pianos and wonderful old wood throughout. Our waitress was great!!!!! The day just kept going from there until we got back to our hotels late at night. No more partying, we just were exhausted and 8:30 breakfast so early to rise. Let me tell you, we had partied at the winery and Sam's. It was an incredible day just jam packed with the breakfast, yarn shop, winery, and the rest at Sam's.

Oh wait, I know where Nittergma is. This is at Kissners for the first day breakfast and she wasn't there yet. For some reason I thought it was the final day photo at Bob Evans. She is in other photos for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Love, love, love it.
> 
> I see we are about 2 1/2 hrs. apart. Will have to meet at a yarn store in between sometime.


Yes we will have to meet up, sounds like a good plan to me. 
I think Jamie may have enjoyed herself at the KAP just a little bit. LOL


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Oooh I LOVE your horse pictures!! especially the first one of two horses rearing up. When I was little we went to see wild ponies but could never get that close!


If I remember, my sister said it looked close because she used the zoom lense. They're absolutely beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Beautiful welcome home!
> JuneK


Thank you! Jamie and I watched the sunsetting was so nice usually when I'm driving The sky is rather boring at that time of night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we will have to meet up, sounds like a good plan to me.
> I think Jamie may have enjoyed herself at the KAP just a little bit. LOL


She is so adoreable and what a luv!!!! Of course, without saying, if she is free and so desires, she is always included in any invitation. She was such a great addition to our party and it was lovely to see her posting here already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Hmmmmm if we save up we could do Skaneateles at Mirbeau.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm even enjoying seeing them as I look through. Such beautiful memories.


Such wonderful memories for sure, going to put all of the photos together into a folder on my computer to make it easy for me to locate them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Such wonderful memories for sure, going to put all of the photos together into a folder on my computer to make it easy for me to locate them.


Good idea!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Photo page 12:

Kehinkle sitting in lovely dark pink blouse
Carol from Illinois is sitting at R side of table
Sam standing to R of Carol
Susan standing behind Kehinkle in yellow green top. She came with Carol and was a lovely addition. She was hand sewing a dream like creation, the designs made from children's art work. Hope Carol can post a photo of it.
Pacer to her right
Nittergma to the right of Pacer in what looks like pale green on my computer.
L by cash register counter is Jamie in pink, Nana Caren's daughter and posting as Pj's loves to Crochet at KTP
Welcome Jamie and we loved meeting you and getting your posts.
Rookie Retiree to the R of Jamie
Someone hidden
Aran in rapt attention
Ceilie to right of Aran
Marianne in the background but not ever really in the background. When she walks in the room the party really begins.
In the back ground a lady demonstration drop spindle spinning of alpaca from her alpaca farm and I bough some of her yarn.
Now last, but definitely not least, the lady you all recognize as Gweniepooh sitting at the table.
Gwen, without you this would not have happened. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs, and huge thank you's if there is such a word. Hope you are safely home and we will give you some time to recover. Know your back is acting up terribly so expect you will be in bed for a while. Heal and be well dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> At the yarn store enjoying


Page 12 2nd photo.

Pup Lover standing at R of photo.
Rest were mentioned in 1st photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wasn't there a group called Blood Sweat and Tears. Well this is what Gwen and Marianne put into the Knitapalooza. A huge Bravo to them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

sugarsugar said:


> Really?? Is that a good thing? LOL. Yep I like the idea of the long tail of yarn connecting us.
> :thumbup:


Sugarsugar, sometimes it is not such a good thing and when it is not it is because you have seen a dreadful thing in your head and you know that it is going to happen. I had this about my husband several weeks before he passed. I had three specific images of three different times of the things that would happen when I went to him. I knew what was going to happen when I got to him. The only thing I could do was sit around the house and wait for the phone call for me to come to him. I did and yes, those specific scenes I had seen in my head played out before me right down to the colors and words spoken. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

wannabear said:


> I've been away from KP forever, and it looks like you've all gone to Defiance for a shindig! I should have come back sooner, although I'm not particularly close to Ohio. Will there be one next year?


Oh wannabear....what a shame. Think those furthest away were Gwen and Marianne from Georgia.


----------



## 5mmdpns

A very happy birthday greeting going out to Flyty1n. May you have a grand playday!!! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Page 14 photo:

Ohio Joy arrived and is sitting on the left with Nittergma on the right. You see Pacer giving out the special boxes she made that were filled with mints. Don't know when she found the time to make these with her busy schedule but she did. They are beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Page 15 photo. 

Sam's daughter Heather sitting to his left. Heather's daughter Anna Grace sitting to his right. Nana Caren did name her earlier.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> I think Rookie is on the right with blonde hair and glasses. And Puplover is far left in blue print blouse


Page 15

Yes, you are right!!


----------



## TNS

A quick message for anyone following the puffins, taken from an email I got today:-

<<After a very exciting season on Burhou (http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk), with many ups and downs followed by over 16,000 regular viewers on their own TV show, last night proved to be a very-quite night indeed. Therefore we now have to speculate that the Pufflings may now have all fledged and that puffin numbers see around the island will fall off very rapidly from this point on (yesterday 120 seen rafting).>>

So its getting close to last chances to see them this year. Hope you enjoyed the views! Lin


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Wasn't there a group called Blood Sweat and Tears. Well this is what Gwen and Marianne put into the Knitapalooza. A huge Bravo to them.


Yup! And such an appropriate song by them "Spinning Wheel"! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> About 9 1/2 hours, lots of construction and slow driving. My truck doesn't let me go over 74 mph. Hmmm
> Sunset when we were about 10 miles from home.


Beautiful,


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> A quick message for anyone following the puffins, taken from an email I got today:-
> 
> <<After a very exciting season on Burhou (http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk), with many ups and downs followed by over 16,000 regular viewers on their own TV show, last night proved to be a very-quite night indeed. Therefore we now have to speculate that the Pufflings may now have all fledged and that puffin numbers see around the island will fall off very rapidly from this point on (yesterday 120 seen rafting).>>
> 
> So its getting close to last chances to see them this year. Hope you enjoyed the views! Lin


Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I really enjoyed seeing the Puffins! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Yup! And such an appropriate song by them "Spinning Wheel"! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure have that one right. Now I just need to save for a spinning wheel. A goal of mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Flyty1n.

May this be a special day for you. Please do something special and celebrate in style.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Any body heard from Angora yet, has she checked in???
> 
> Glad to be home now for some sleep. Good night all will get some more photos posted tomorrow.
> 
> Will look up my english muffin receipt too!!! See I remembered


so glad your home rest well my sister. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Page 16.

You must recognize Grandmapaula's DH from her avatar. Looks like he is looking at Susan's sewing project. Ohio Joy is standing to his right. The owner of the store is in the background on the right with the white hair in a pony tail.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple Fi, how I appreciate the photos of the lavender and all the flowers. Just beautiful.

Love all the photos you all post. When I am too far behind I at least feel connected by scanning through for photos.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Was asked to post the blanket:
> Here is the link that tells the book and I advise going in on the different ones and reading what they had to say about it. It is Intarsia but is done in the round, so you have to decide is it Fair Isle or intarsia, or both or duplicate stitch. Learned a lot about this. My first Fair Isle with a little intarsia.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safari-parade
> 
> Knit from the center out so every row gets bigger and 3 colors at once with the giraffes if Fair Isle. Two at once if Intarsia. PM me if you do it and let me know how you did with it. Was suggested that one could do the elephant tusks with duplicate stitch, love that idea. Giraffes could be intarsia but how to do in the round as yarn is on the wrong side when you get back to them unless it is the part that is no more than 4 stitches, but legs would be easy other than wrapping all those butterflies. 24 giraffes and 48 legs. If you do it, it is definitely worth it but do those corners very, very loose all the way or it won't lie right and buckles.
> 
> Thank you everyone who commented. I will try and make sure to read through and see your comments. Thanks Julie for posting it. So sweet. Didn't think I would get it done on time. Didn't manage to get it backed but at least I finished knitting it. Binding off in Moss stitch took me a while too.


It really is beautiful, I just love it. one day I will get there


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Being so far away, I have heard some of the preparations Gwen was making, and DH- I think the standard has been set very high!


You are so right. Way beyond anything one could ever expect and so professionally done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I think Daralene is the pretty lady in the nice green top next to Rookie


Wow, thank you so much. That was me, oh and still is. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Before we go away, I had a whole 'must do' list, but at the very top of it was 'Make Jam'. I had picked some of the black currants from the garden and wanted to make good use of them. There are quite a lot still on the bushes which are, as yet, not quite ripe. When we get back, in a little over a week, they may or may not be ready for picking, but, whatever, I at least managed to fill a few of my recycled jars!


I can taste it right through the picture!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


Julie, it looks beautiful and I'm sure was delicious.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> You sure have that one right. Now I just need to save for a spinning wheel. A goal of mine.


My grandfather was a master craftsman and he made a couple of spinning wheels. I would have loved to have one but the spinning of wool would just not be a good thing for me and my wool allergies! My hands would be itchy, sore, red, and the skin all cracked. THen there is my breathing and eyes ---- nope, someone else can spin.
Someone mentioned that next year at KAP an alpaca farm was going to be visited and spinning done there. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

After the winery came down time but there really was no down time as we drove to Waseauga to get Kehinkle's cake for Pup lover and all her pies. The results of the trip were the best pies you ever tasted and a cake with a huge ball of yarn made of cake and icing with needles and something knit attached to the yarn ball, perhaps a dishcloth or a small blanket. The cake was black forest and there were smaller yarn balls separate on the cake plate that were different colors and each a different type of cake. Pies were cherry, strawberry & rhubarb and someone will have to tell you if there were more. We drove past a lot of places that would be interesting to visit if one was there longer. The day basically went from 8:30 am till whatever time we left Sam's and then it was to bed for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> My grandfather was a master craftsman and he made a couple of spinning wheels. I would have loved to have one but the spinning of wool would just not be a good thing for me and my wool allergies! My hands would be itchy, sore, red, and the skin all cracked. THen there is my breathing and eyes ---- nope, someone else can spin.
> Someone mentioned that next year at KAP an alpaca farm was going to be visited and spinning done there. Zoe


So beautiful. Do you have one just for display. I want to buy an older one to have on the wide ledge above my entry door.


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we will have to meet up, sounds like a good plan to me.
> I think Jamie may have enjoyed herself at the KAP just a little bit. LOL


If you two decide to get together, let me know and I'll try to come, if I'm not babysitting. I'm not very far from either one of you! Love, Paula


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> This is a Block of the Month quilt that I love. I like Amish, I like black and I like bright so this high is on my "to do"


Awesome :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> If you two decide to get together, let me know and I'll try to come, if I'm not babysitting. I'm not very far from either one of you! Love, Paula


We will definitely let you know, it will be nice to get together.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, thunder and lightning at the moment and a little bit of rain. It is still very warm.
> 
> I am late this morning as I have been in with my neighbour, her husband has just died. I stayed with her until her sons came. He had been poorly for a while and now was his time.
> 
> The couple are devote Christians and his wife will find solace in her faith.
> 
> Here are some peaceful pictures.....


So sorry to hear of this loss and so glad that she has faith to lean on and a good neighbor like you., No matter how expected, we are never really ready....


----------



## kehinkle

melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


Toledo, OH, Detroit, MI and Fort Wayne, IN are all close with Ft Wayne being closer.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> My old heat gun has been known to melt vinyl siding on the side of the house, if the user is not very careful (ask me how I know that).
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh Dear! Possibly a little too hot for this project,,, but it could then be done outside,,. I may play a little...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> So beautiful. Do you have one just for display. I want to buy an older one to have on the wide ledge above my entry door.


No I don't have a spinning wheel, not even one just for a display. It is a pity, my aunt who got one that Grandpa made cant use hers either as she has bad wool allergies too. hmmmm, oh well, it will just have to stay in my dreams! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, my brother and his wife and two of their kids have arrived last night and will spend the next 4 days with my parents and I. I don't know how much posting I will be doing here today, busy having fun........... Zoe


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, thunder and lightning at the moment and a little bit of rain. It is still very warm.
> 
> I am late this morning as I have been in with my neighbour, her husband has just died. I stayed with her until her sons came. He had been poorly for a while and now was his time.
> 
> The couple are devote Christians and his wife will find solace in her faith.
> 
> Here are some peaceful pictures.....


Thank you so much, cloudy today, still humid have coffee and the flowers are perfect. Sorry to hear of your friends lost. You are a good neighbor, blessing. For all. :-D


----------



## kehinkle

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday flyty1n!


Happy birthday, flyty1n, from me, too.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to flyty1n
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday, and may there be many more to come!


Ditto :-D


----------



## cmaliza

I'm sure Defiance will never be the same!!
Marianne and Gwen, so sorry to hear that you both have been in pain for this event or even if you were home. 
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

Amazingly one never knew either lady was in any kind of discomfort! They both were terrifically energetic and lively and roust-abouts...all weekend! Hats off to both for a fantastic effort.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Flyty1in!
Have a fabulous day and a happy healthy year ahead!

XO


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee, it's a large mug kind of day.


LOL LOL :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Flyty1n.
> 
> May this be a special day for you. Please do something special and celebrate in style.


Yes, many happy returns and be sure to make the day special by doing just what you want..... the beginning of another fabulous year....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up... best get dressed before ride shows up......See you all later tonight.


----------



## kehinkle

angora1, it is a beautiful blanket. I am sure if Heidi wants it with a backing, she can put one on. She sews wonderfully and even makes shirts for Sam. 

That's me, too. Hard things first.


----------



## Patches39

Did any one hear from Gwen and Marianne, are they alright. I pray so. :-D


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Starts out on dpns and then is knit in the round with 4 cable needles. 40" should be enough. I got 60":roll: A lot of cable to deal with and I didn't need that much.
> DH was so great. He calculated how many rows I had to do a day if I was to finish and each row got bigger as it increases. If I took piano lessons I would want to start off with Bach not twinkle twinkle. LOL :roll: Should have taken more time as I needed to back it.


I would call this piece textile art. It is beautiful. Your Bach/twinkle twinkle comparison made me laugh. (There was a point when DD was learning to play the piano when I grew very tired of twinkle/twinkle  
Also so admire your discipline and perseverance--inspiring! Would love to see the other gifts too--am always in awe of the beautiful creations of this group.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes has anyone heard from Gwen and Marianne?


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Did any one hear from Gwen and Marianne, are they alright. I pray so. :-D





Pontuf said:


> Yes has anyone heard from Gwen and Marianne?


We haven't heard from them yet. Was wondering though.


----------



## Pontuf

Were they leaving Monday?


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Were they leaving Monday?


They left the same time we did right after stopping to top up the vehicles.

They did say if it got too late they were going to stop for the night.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


wow! so you might be able to go next year!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Thanks to Caren & Dawn for posting pics.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who made Knitapalooza happen.
> 
> I didn't work on anything because I was too busy talking to everyone. I really wish I could have sat down & talked to every single person there, but there simply wasn't enough time.


Aran....I so agree with you. It was fun to talk-talk-talk with new friends! I didn't get any knitting done either. Time was a n issue, plus I kept getting lost! We got to the winery as everyone was leaving...pfui. Missing breakfast...well, we weren't lost, just sleeping! Maybe "lost" in our dreams! Oh well....next year I'll know the lay of the land better.

I'm going to try to add some photos...some that I haven't seen posted yet.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I really enjoyed seeing the Puffins! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm going to miss checking on them every day. But I did notice in the last few days, there aren't as many out. I checked about 15 minutes ago and only saw 3.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> Aran....I so agree with you. It was fun to talk-talk-talk with new friends! I didn't get any knitting done either. Time was a n issue, plus I kept getting lost! We got to the winery as everyone was leaving...pfui. Missing breakfast...well, we weren't lost, just sleeping! Maybe "lost" in our dreams! Oh well....next year I'll know the lay of the land better.
> 
> I'm going to try to add some photos...some that I haven't seen posted yet.
> Carol (IL/OH)


Yummy  looks so good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Ladies:
After I took early retirement from teaching; I followed my great love and long time hobby and went to work for a well know Canadian winery. I taught wine info seminars and a course in cooking with wine. 
During my time there; I wrote a recipe book for my students and the winery customers. I was there for about 13 years and retired for a second time 2 years ago. (came to live on the Reserve) 
Now, I just do the odd cooking session for fund raising for some charities and the book was printed up and sold for a cat rescue charity in Ingersol Ontario. If I look up the recipies ;I can post them if you are interested.

Trisha



Designer1234 said:


> I didn't buy the ice wine,


=================
Ice wine is originally a Canadian wine -- I understand the first ice wine was made in British Columbia when they had a very cold winter but decided to press the grapes anyway. It gave such a different taste that they bottled it. We buy it often and I prefer it -the one we buy is BC wine -it is a bit pricy- I imagine it is made by other places with cool climates no- It depends on the grapes as to the sweetness. I am just going by what my BC friends told me -they live in the wine area of the interior of BC. We buy the wine by Hainle wineries in Peachland Alberta. -

Charlotte - you would likely know a lot about ice wine. Does your husband's family make ice wine? (I hope I am correct as I believe you mentioned that they are vinters. )
=====================
I Just looked it up and there is lots more about it.

""""However, ice wine was produced in the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia by German immigrant Walter Hainle in 1972. This ice wine was the result of an early and unexpected frost, and yielded 40 litres of wine, which Hainle originally did not intend to sell, although he did so in 1978-.

In 1983, Karl Kaiser and Inniskillin's German neighbour Ewald Reif, as well as two wineries with Austrian winemakers located in another part of Ontario, Hillebrand and Pelee Island, all left grapes on their vines in order to try to produce ice wine. Inniskillin and Reif lost their entire crop to hungry birds, while Hillebrand and Pelee Island were able to harvest a minuscule amount of frozen grapes. In 1984, Kaiser used nets to protect his vines and was able to produce Inniskillin's first ice wine. This wine was made from Vidal grapes and was, in fact, labelled "Eiswein."

After the Icewine production was set on commercial footing, Canadian Icewine quickly became popular with domestic consumers and reviewers, and many other Canadian producers and regions picked up the idea, since the harsh Canadian winters lend themselves well to the large-scale production.

The international breakthrough of Canadian ice wine came in 1991, when Inniskillin's 1989 Vidal ice wine won the Grand Prix dHonneur at Vinexpo.[8] The Canadian trend towards increased cultivation of Vitis vinifera (European) grape varieties in the 1990s expanded the palette of varieties available to be bitten by frost. By the early 2000s, Canada was established as the largest producer of ice wine in the world.""""[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Well, my brother and his wife and two of their kids have arrived last night and will spend the next 4 days with my parents and I. I don't know how much posting I will be doing here today, busy having fun........... Zoe


YAY!! time for family fun!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Ladies:
> After I took early retirement from teaching; I followed my great love and long time hobby and went to work for a well know Canadian winery. I taught wine info seminars and a course in cooking with wine.
> During my time there; I wrote a recipe book for my students and the winery customers. I was there for about 13 years and retired for a second time 2 years ago. (came to live on the Reserve)
> Now, I just do the odd cooking session for fund raising for some charities and the book was printed up and sold for a cat rescue charity in Ingersol Ontario. If I look up the recipies ;I can post them if you are interested.
> 
> Trisha


I never knew much about ice wine. Never really saw it until a few years ago. The ice wine in our shops here come from Canada. Very expensive and in smaller bottles


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you have a dr's appointment so you don't have to wait for one. Praying it will be nothing serious. You don't need any more stress!
> JuneK


I am hoping I may have found someone for Rufus- I have two lots of people expressing interest- which would be a huge worry lifted. I want to keep the corgi- and boarding one at a time is much more manageable- let alone vet. costs- registration etc. I certainly don't want to run the risk of losing my sight- I had thought it was migraine related- but the technicolour is a new feature! Not long to wait! Friday is also the day the first two ladies will get back to me about Rufus.


----------



## Pontuf

cmaliza said:


> Aran....I so agree with you. It was fun to talk-talk-talk with new friends! I didn't get any knitting done either. Time was a n issue, plus I kept getting lost! We got to the winery as everyone was leaving...pfui. Missing breakfast...well, we weren't lost, just sleeping! Maybe "lost" in our dreams! Oh well....next year I'll know the lay of the land better.
> 
> I'm going to try to add some photos...some that I haven't seen posted yet.
> Carol (IL/OH)


GREAT PICTURES! Love the watermelon. And the cakes are incredible!


----------



## gottastch

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Ladies:
> After I took early retirement from teaching; I followed my great love and long time hobby and went to work for a well know Canadian winery. I taught wine info seminars and a course in cooking with wine.
> During my time there; I wrote a recipe book for my students and the winery customers. I was there for about 13 years and retired for a second time 2 years ago. (came to live on the Reserve)
> Now, I just do the odd cooking session for fund raising for some charities and the book was printed up and sold for a cat rescue charity in Ingersol Ontario. If I look up the recipies ;I can post them if you are interested.
> 
> Trisha


Trisha, recipes are always welcome here. Can't wait for you to post some


----------



## cmaliza

Here are a few more pictures.....of Gwen & Marianne....you can see their energy and enthusiasm in their faces! Such a delight to meet them! Such a delight to meet everyone! Gwen & Marianne put so much energy into making sure the KAP was a rousing success! And IT WAS! Others contributed, too. We were showered by this 'n' that that others brought or sent. Sandi had patches made for us (Thank you!), Pacer made origami boxes...and candy treats inside (MMMMM! Thanks!) Shirley sent so many beautiful cards! I'm going to frame some of them. We have humming birds and trumpet vines at the cottage. Her pictures fits right in! Awesome, Shirley - THANKS! I have to go back and check who gave what. It was a veritable love fest of knitting, craftiness, and new friends! Sam's family is terrific....so welcoming and warm-hearted...like Sam. They got his good genes!
Sure hope y'all can make it next year. It was a HOOT!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pontuf

MORE GREAT PICTURES!

Sandi your patches are fabulous! I love the variegated colors


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Starts out on dpns and then is knit in the round with 4 cable needles. 40" should be enough. I got 60":roll: A lot of cable to deal with and I didn't need that much.
> 
> Sorry I can't tell you exactly how long. Started in the middle of June. While I was doing this we had a lovely trip to Canada, company for about 3 days, then unexpected company 2 days and July 4th where person told me they wouldn't stay at picnic long so I let them drive and didn't get home till 7:30 pm.:roll: I knit a month with the above exceptions (and a few lunches or dinners with friends) - day and night but had so many days I didn't get to knit at all. I would wake up, get coffee and most days not even get dressed. DH helped by doing a lot of things for me like getting coffee or water for me and getting take home. By the end my bottom was so sore I had to get up and walk after every needle and 4 needles made a row. It was frustrating as that really slowed me down, but I loved the result I got. Wish I knew some of the things I know now after doing this, but learning is so important and I learned a lot. Hard to say the amount of time because of time off with company etc. I would sometimes wake up at 4:30 and start knitting and some nights finish around 2 am., but that wouldn't be the same day. Signed up for 3 knitting workshops where the teacher would help but since I was on a deadline I couldn't wait for her to ask questions so she basically told me what she would have done, like elephant tusks in duplicate stitch and she showed me how to do that. Don't know how to do intarsia in the round yet but it would work on giraffe legs and did do the ostrich legs intarsia. The giraffes with 3 colors was slow going and binding off in moss stitch seemed slow. A real learning project. DH was so great. He calculated how many rows I had to do a day if I was to finish and each row got bigger as it increases. If I took piano lessons I would want to start off with Bach not twinkle twinkle. LOL :roll: Should have taken more time as I needed to back it.


The trouble with intarsia in the round, that I have had- because it is not back and forth, that you end up with the 'working' yarn at the wrong end of the 'block' you need to work.
I am by the way saddened to hear of your teacher's predicament (Shirley mentioned Donmaur). I know how grateful you are for what she has taught you.


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW Gwen just showed up as online with Skype- so I guess she is home safe!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Julie!


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, caught up again and its nearly bedtime.
> Loved all the photos.. thanks for posting them for us to share.
> Well i have been on anti inflamatary tablets 24hrs and there is definately some improvement.... so i guess its muscular after all.
> When it settles down completely i have so much to catch up on... vacuuming and mopping..here and mums, and weeding..they grow well dont they? LOL.
> I hope Gwen and Marianne made it home safe and sound and pain free. They will be exhausted no doubt.
> Julie i am glad you are seeing doc this week... your eyes.
> Oscar is being a very good puppy.... he does have a thing for everyones shoe laces and my mats... but otherwise a very good boy.


you have to expect that at that age- oh oh it has just stated raining


----------



## nittergma

Purplefi, So sad for your neighbor. I'm glad her faith is helping her to get through. By the way, I love your flowers this morning and your garden, what a beautiful place!


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful pictures and handsome young man!


jknappva said:


> Thought you might see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:



> MORE GREAT PICTURES!
> 
> Sandi your patches are fabulous! I love the variegated colors


I agree----- what a fun love-fest everyone had!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday flyty1n!!! I hope you have a wonderful year and a great birthday.

Nice to meet you! Designer


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Beautiful pictures and handsome young man!


Thanks....he's growing up so fast! He's a wonderful young man....polite and generous.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday flyty1n!!! I hope you have a wonderful year and a great birthday.
> 
> Nice to meet you! Designer


Shirley, that is absolutely gorgeous. Every bit of artwork you share just takes my breath away!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, it looks beautiful and I'm sure was delicious.


I know you are much more strictly vegetarian, than am I, I allow white meats and fish on occasion - this was one of them! Kept me fed for a day and a bit!


----------



## nittergma

Wishing a Happy Birthday to Flyty1n Lucky one! another one of Designer's beautiel!!


Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday flyty1n!!! I hope you have a wonderful year and a great birthday.
> 
> Nice to meet you! Designer


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So beautiful. Do you have one just for display. I want to buy an older one to have on the wide ledge above my entry door.


there are also kit set ones available. That is what I had, and will eventually replace - mine got thrown in a move and badly damaged so it went out in the rubbish at one point. Probably the inorganic collection (yes I know wood is organic- but they do take it!)


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> angora1, it is a beautiful blanket. I am sure if Heidi wants it with a backing, she can put one on. She sews wonderfully and even makes shirts for Sam.
> 
> That's me, too. Hard things first.


Did you leave it behind, Angora?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> GREAT PICTURES! Love the watermelon. And the cakes are incredible!


Especially the one with the yarn decoration!


----------



## Bulldog

Hi, My precious family,
I have been following all the posts on my Kindle Fire. Havent learned how to post on it yet. My SIL has had my computer to clean it up for me.
Nana, I know you put in a lot of effort to get pictures to use all, but I thoroughly enjoyed them. It was like I was right there with you. I could have really done some damage on the credit card in that yarn store on sock supplies, as that has become my thing now. I could tell you all had such a good time. Daralene, you are beautiful. So many friends there I would have loved to have hugged.
Last week I did a terrible thing. My sister texted me and asked how I was doing. I wrote her back and said, I am so very tired. I just want to be home cleaning, cooking, and pittling with my hobbies. Angie called and told me not to come the rest of the week as Haley was home (she is 9) and she could fetch for her. Angie is getting around great with walker now. Only thing she cant do is get her meals and drinks as the walker she has to use has no seat to sit them on. I asked her what brought this on and she said I had sent Aunt Barbaras text (my answer) to her. I was so upset for days. Spent my days doing deep cleaning, soul searching, and praying for her to understand. She eventuall y text me back and said the ball was in my court as to whether I came back or notthat her feelings would not be hurt and she would not be mad..that she was past that.So I told her I would be back Monday since Haley would be gone on vacation with a friend. She has been talkative but still feel a little awkward. So I am in trouble again.
Jim developed an ileus on me when I was home.a kink in the intestine. I gave him two enemas, mag citrate, and a powerful pain pill and it finally worked itself out. That was so scary as he has had three obstructions and couldnt fathom going through another one.
I am up to the bind off on my first sock and dont know what to do. The pattern calls for three needle bindoff but dont know if this would be comfortable or how to turn my sock, needles and thread inside out to do it. Will watch video when I can take my computer home.
Angie is having trouble with numbness in leg today. Had rough night. Dont understand. Continues to get Iv Steroids once a week. Everything is hanging on how this trip to Mayo goes in August when they repeat all the tests and compare them to the first.
I have some birthday money I have been saving so am going to browse the web today for Sock Yarn. Any Suggestions. I have used Opal and Regia and love them. Havent tried others. Dont know my yarns yet but working on it.
Happy birthday to the lady who had one.memory slips me
Prayers going up for the lady who lost her husband. So good to have a friend to offer comfort when no family is there yet.
Julie, dear one, missed telling you and puplover happy birthday.
Wish I knew every ones given name and coulde address them with it instead of avatar name. So much more personal to me.
Sam, hope you are rested. So very gracious of you and your precious family to host this event.\
What page is the blanket and quilt on.
Wish the names of every one were posted again with the names with them
Will close my rambling bookSpecial prayers going up for Marianne and Gwen. They worked so hard and my heart is heavy knowing they are in pain. I Love You All so very muchBetty


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> GREAT IDEA ROOKIE. !


Super idea......
Putting up KAP signs......or just hang balls of yarn from the trees....and needles pointing the way. I was one of those who really needed these signs...my GPS was not trustworthy, either!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


spectacular photos- thank you so much for posting!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you liked the card. I wanted something of mine for each person - that way I felt like i was part of it.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful party.


Shirley, your cards are beautiful! Thank you so much! I got a couple with hummingbirds and orange day lilies....just like we have here. My cards are going to be framed....they fit in perfectly. It was nice of you to "be in Defiance" with us. Belated birthday greetings. I didn't get to the Skype spot....I'm sorry about that.
Sure hope you can make it next year. Plans might be to go to an alpaca farm....how's that for incentive?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hi, My precious family,
> I have been following all the posts on my Kindle Fire. Havent learned how to post on it yet. My SIL has had my computer to clean it up for me.
> Nana, I know you put in a lot of effort to get pictures to use all, but I thoroughly enjoyed them. It was like I was right there with you. I could have really done some damage on the credit card in that yarn store on sock supplies, as that has become my thing now. I could tell you all had such a good time. Daralene, you are beautiful. So many friends there I would have loved to have hugged.
> Last week I did a terrible thing. My sister texted me and asked how I was doing. I wrote her back and said, I am so very tired. I just want to be home cleaning, cooking, and pittling with my hobbies. Angie called and told me not to come the rest of the week as Haley was home (she is 9) and she could fetch for her. Angie is getting around great with walker now. Only thing she cant do is get her meals and drinks as the walker she has to use has no seat to sit them on. I asked her what brought this on and she said I had sent Aunt Barbaras text (my answer) to her. I was so upset for days. Spent my days doing deep cleaning, soul searching, and praying for her to understand. She eventuall y text me back and said the ball was in my court as to whether I came back or notthat her feelings would not be hurt and she would not be mad..that she was past that.So I told her I would be back Monday since Haley would be gone on vacation with a friend. She has been talkative but still feel a little awkward. So I am in trouble again.
> Jim developed an ileus on me when I was home.a kink in the intestine. I gave him two enemas, mag citrate, and a powerful pain pill and it finally worked itself out. That was so scary as he has had three obstructions and couldnt fathom going through another one.
> I am up to the bind off on my first sock and dont know what to do. The pattern calls for three needle bindoff but dont know if this would be comfortable or how to turn my sock, needles and thread inside out to do it. Will watch video when I can take my computer home.
> Angie is having trouble with numbness in leg today. Had rough night. Dont understand. Continues to get Iv Steroids once a week. Everything is hanging on how this trip to Mayo goes in August when they repeat all the tests and compare them to the first.
> I have some birthday money I have been saving so am going to browse the web today for Sock Yarn. Any Suggestions. I have used Opal and Regia and love them. Havent tried others. Dont know my yarns yet but working on it.
> Happy birthday to the lady who had one.memory slips me
> Prayers going up for the lady who lost her husband. So good to have a friend to offer comfort when no family is there yet.
> Julie, dear one, missed telling you and puplover happy birthday.
> Wish I knew every ones given name and coulde address them with it instead of avatar name. So much more personal to me.
> Sam, hope you are rested. So very gracious of you and your precious family to host this event.\
> What page is the blanket and quilt on.
> Wish the names of every one were posted again with the names with them
> Will close my rambling bookSpecial prayers going up for Marianne and Gwen. They worked so hard and my heart is heavy knowing they are in pain. I Love You All so very muchBetty


Dear Betty, the Lord sometimes has a hand in these matters. Angie will get to being better I am sure- and August is not that far away now. It is just when the medicos are so stumped, it is scary. The good thing is that it gave you a chance to slow down for a day or two- don't want you to become the next casualty.
Thank you for the birthday wishes- when I rang my daughter on Sunday she quite took the wind out of my sails by greeting me with 'Happy Birthday'. I am so used to her forgetting to put things in the post in time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Another Kaikoura sunset


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Gwen just showed up as online with Skype- so I guess she is home safe!


Thanks, Lurker2 for info. :-D


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Nice pictures, handsome young man.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Shirley, that is absolutely gorgeous. Every bit of artwork you share just takes my breath away!!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


----------



## melyn

found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


LOL LOL! And mind :-D


----------



## Patches39

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


LOL LOL cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

would love to but think its only a dream, i would have a problem getting to where everyone was from the airport plus I have never in my life been in a plane, been on ferry across the channel and going through the tunnel on the train next month with my sisters and their husbands we are going to vimmy to see the war memorial and some other places. I have never been further than Germany in my life lol but you never know  lyn


Lurker 2 said:


> wow! so you might be able to go next year!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> would love to but think its only a dream, i would have a problem getting to where everyone was from the airport plus I have never in my life been in a plane, been on ferry across the channel and going through the tunnel on the train next month with my sisters and their husbands we are going to vimmy to see the war memorial and some other places. I have never been further than Germany in my life lol but you never know  lyn


BTW Lyn, it is lovely to see you!


----------



## jknappva

Will close my rambling bookSpecial prayers going up for Marianne and Gwen. They worked so hard and my heart is heavy knowing they are in pain. I Love You All so very muchBetty[/quote]

Oh, Betty, I'm so sorry that your sister was so inconsiderate as to send your reply to your daughter. She should have known it would cause awkwardness between you. She could have come to Angie's and helped out instead of making a problem.
I'm glad your DH's intestine problem has worked out! No fun!
My last socks were made with Bernat sock yarn. I didn't realize until I received it that it was acrylic and nylon (I ordered it online) It's wonderful even though it's not washable wool. It's so soft...I enjoyed working with it and wearing the socks.
My prayers are with you and your daughter that things will be back to where they were so you're comfortable with each other.
Take care and many hugs to you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> spectacular photos- thank you so much for posting!


Thanks! I always look forward to my sister's pictures. They're always fantastic. She has a good eye for great photos!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Kaikoura sunset


LOVELY!! I so enjoy all these great pictures!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Nice pictures, handsome young man.


He's a darling....I don't see him often enough since there's half a country between us!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> LOVELY!! I so enjoy all these great pictures!
> JuneK


I am enjoying them too!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Lovely photos thank you for sharing with us. Your grandson looks very handsome and cheery.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Let the courting begin!



KateB said:


> His mum is only about 5'2", but his dad is 6' tall and we were told that Luke is on the 98th percentile for height, so it could be a match!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Kaikoura sunset


Another lovely sunset thanks for posting it. I may not always comment but I do love seeing the photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


I must send this to my cousin he is always doing silly things like this.


----------



## jknappva

Hi, Gwen and Marianne....hope to see you online soon. 
I was sorry to hear that you both were in pain during the KAP!
Hope rest has helped your back, Gwen. I'm very familiar with back aches. I hope it didn't get worse on the drive home.
Marianne, hope your dog bite doesn't get infected. And that you've had it looked at by a dr. But I'm sure you've been busy checking on MOM and spending time with her and Cindi. How did they make out while you were gone? I know they missed you. They depend on you so much and I'm sure they were more than glad to see you when you got home.
Prayers for you both to soon be pain free.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


Very nice to put a face to your name :-D A lovely lady indeed.

My cat used to look at me like that every time I would sit down to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Also from facebook, a cake for the new heir, although number three in line.


----------



## nittergma

It was real nice to meet you Aran, I hope you will take pictures of your sweater it's bound to be beautiful!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## nittergma

Maybe they will freeze it and save it for his Birthday.


Lurker 2 said:


> Also from facebook, a cake for the new heir, although number three in line.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Maybe they will freeze it and save it for his Birthday.


If it is a good fruit cake- laced with spirits it should survive till at least his christening!


----------



## NanaCaren

For those that like marshmallows here is a real treat. have not made it but it sure sounds tasty.

http://sharedappetite.com/toasted-marshmallow-milkshake/


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> For those that like marshmallows here is a real treat. have not made it but it sure sounds tasty.
> 
> http://sharedappetite.com/toasted-marshmallow-milkshake/


Yum!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

the baby prince, has just been brought out of the hospital- held by both his parents, one at a time- then they returned back inside.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I know a few of those lovely faces. Is that Sam's gorgeous granddaughter sitting next to him???? Looks like she is having a good time... Love all the smiles...


Yes, and she is absolutely stunning as is Jamie, Nana's daughter.


----------



## Spider

Angora, that blanket was so special and can't believe the time and patience it must have taken plus your talent.
Checked in with mom, she slept at home all night but is still having pain so going back to the Dr this afternoon. Now the tests will start and the waiting. Thanks all for the prayers and concern.
Happy b-day to another b-day celebration !!
Glad all are home safe and sound.
That was so nice you could be with your neighbor and I am sure it met so much to her to have you there. Your flowers everyday are so wonderful to see.
Love the quilt, have been tieing one that I am donating. Now taking a break to crochet some hearts for my boss-friend at the antique store.
Love our cooler temps and the sun.


----------



## pammie1234

When I was young, if you left a record in the car, it would melt and curl like the yarn bowls. I would think that it might be possible for the vinyl to melt in the direct sun if the temp was in the 90s to 100s. Could be worth a try.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Yum!!!!


I thought the same thing so had to share.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> When I was young, if you left a record in the car, it would melt and curl like the yarn bowls. I would think that it might be possible for the vinyl to melt in the direct sun if the temp was in the 90s to 100s. Could be worth a try.


Thank you for that idea, I remember ours melting as well. I am going to try it in my soar oven.


----------



## TNS

pammie1234 said:


> When I was young, if you left a record in the car, it would melt and curl like the yarn bowls. I would think that it might be possible for the vinyl to melt in the direct sun if the temp was in the 90s to 100s. Could be worth a try.


We used to make flower pots from old 78's by immersing them in boiling water until pliable then shaping and cooling them. Dont know if it also would work with LPs as they are a different material (dont crack like the old ones did) I think 78s are probably regarded as collectors items now though.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Great pictures and what a handsome young man!!


----------



## Southern Gal

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


i have one cat "harper" when you open a can, she is a short squatty thing, she stretches as far as she can to smell and see what is going on. she has the best nose. the other cat "scout" never does that. :? 
oh jules, that tree cracks me up. if i were younger and able i would have had a hand in doing something like that. so funny.
junek what a little looker that grandson is. beautiful place also. 
shirley, again.... :shock: i always say well thats my favorite, well this garden scene is my favorite. what beautiful colors, did you paint it all first the scene on cloth and then do the thread painting. wow your talent is awsome. you just never run out of ideas.
again, thanks for more pictures, i so am enjoying them.
sam are you re cooperated? 
i got out and took care of my bussiness, went to visit my BIL at the hospital while i was there, we had more rain this morning, we certainly have been blessed and my grass shows it.  i am not complaining really.
i came home, did a couple loads of clothes and set in chair to knit and watch tv and fell asleep, big surprise. 
oldest neice just came by to visit. i loaded her down with a bunch of hair products i don't use any more, and now that she got her hair cut to just below chin level, she can use all these. she has the most beautiful (she doesn't think so) naturally spiral curly hair. i love it. i mean you just wash and wear it. now cut short its plum nappy looking just cork screw curls back in her head, but this length its so pretty. 
ok, gonna go fold clothes now. rather be lazy..... :?


----------



## Southern Gal

melyn said:


> would love to but think its only a dream, i would have a problem getting to where everyone was from the airport plus I have never in my life been in a plane, been on ferry across the channel and going through the tunnel on the train next month with my sisters and their husbands we are going to vimmy to see the war memorial and some other places. I have never been further than Germany in my life lol but you never know  lyn


hey pretty lady nice to see you. :XD:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Kaikoura sunset


Wow, that is so beautiful!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Great pictures and what a handsome young man!!


Thank you...he's a joy. I always look forward to my sister's pictures. She and her husband travel a fair amount so she always has interesting pictures. But her back yard and the view from it is lovely without her leaving home.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


That's a good one and the cat is the double of our dear departed Charlie!
Love the new avatar too!


----------



## melyn

lol thought it was about time I showed my face, I am not that keen on having my photo taken this 1 was last year at my nephews wedding, it is 1 of the few that I quite liked lol. lyn x


Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Lyn, it is lovely to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> i have one cat "harper" when you open a can, she is a short squatty thing, she stretches as far as she can to smell and see what is going on. she has the best nose. the other cat "scout" never does that. :?
> oh jules, that tree cracks me up. if i were younger and able i would have had a hand in doing something like that. so funny.


Gave me a really good laugh- BTW Lincoln University has a firm emphasis on the rural- including wine making. I took a two week course there on understanding fleece for spinning.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> lol thought it was about time I showed my face, I am not that keen on having my photo taken this 1 was last year at my nephews wedding, it is 1 of the few that I quite liked lol. lyn x


Funny how those of us with character in our faces, also don't like the shots that folk take of us, on average!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Let the courting begin!


The first KTP wedding?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain this morning and it freshened the air up although it is still hot.
Thank you Julie and June for lovely photos and also more photos from Defiance.
Thank you all to for your prayers for my neighbour. She has three lovely sons and they are taking it in turns to stay with her.


----------



## jknappva

I had ordered 16" Harmony needles about 2 weeks ago from Knit Picks. I started knitting with the size 6 and it had a flaw near the point that kept catching on the yarn. I emailed them yesterday and received a note today telling me to just throw out the needle and they were sending me a replacement. Everything everyone has said about their customer service is absolutely right. I doubt any other company would have done that!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful!


and shaky at the moment- the epicentres have been north and south, with Kaikoura experiencing both. Well named the Shaky Isles!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had quite a bit of rain this morning and it freshened the air up although it is still hot.
> Thank you Julie and June for lovely photos and also more photos from Defiance.
> Thank you all to for your prayers for my neighbour. She has three lovely sons and they are taking it in turns to stay with her.


You are welcome! Glad your neighbour has back up from family!
This site -Whale Watch is coming up with some wonderful images!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


This statue of the Duke of Wellington is in George Square in Glasgow and he always wears a cone!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just heard that Marianne & Gwen got home to Marianne's at 1:30 am after a very L O N G trip home. She had Gwen sleep at her house to sleep and gave her lots of coffee before she left to drive the rest of the way to her own house.

BRAVO Gwen and Marianne. You made it safely even though it took longer than expected. You must be quite tired today. Rest and check in when you are up to it.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> He's a darling....I don't see him often enough since there's half a country between us!
> JuneK


Know what you mean, my DGS is 15, and in to sports, soooooo :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> This statue of the Duke of Wellington is in George Square in Glasgow and he always wears a cone!


I recall seeing him, with his 'hat' in 2011! Wonder if he will be allowed to wear it through the Commonwealth Games?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful flowers! I found pine needles an excellent litter for guinea pigs, with a natural deodorant factor! but I guess it is a matter of what you have to hand, just think how good the results are for the garden!


I have pine trees. Hmmm never thought of them for these purposes. Will have to start using them. We learn so much more than knitting here. What a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for that one Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds delicious. Once made rhubarb wine and bottled it too soon and it exploded all round the kitchen. :XD:


The owner said it is a very difficult wine to make. The most difficult they do.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I have pine trees. Hmmm never thought of them for these purposes. Will have to start using them. We learn so much more than knitting here. What a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for that one Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


you're welcome!


----------



## Cashmeregma

YAY, Gwen is safely home too. So glad Marianne and Gwen are home and hopefully starting to feel human again and now to get them taken care of with their hurts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I did that once making apple cider what a mess it was to clean up. Grant was a baby at the time, the glass was even in his pram. I was glad he was not in there at the time.


That was some powerful apple cider.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> YAY, Gwen is safely home too. So glad Marianne and Gwen are home and hopefully starting to feel human again and now to get them taken care of with their hurts.


Both Marianne and Gwen show up as away on Skype- sensible ladies, in the circumstances!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, as it's 415am here, we are hitting the road to Denver, oh how I need a coffee stop on the way!! Have a great day all...and everyone traveling anywhere, even just down the road, stay safe. Marianne and Gwen, and all others that are in pain or overdid it, rest and take er easy. See you all this evening sometime.
> Hugs and Love.


Safe trip to you too!!!!
Hugs with angels to guide you.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> This statue of the Duke of Wellington is in George Square in Glasgow and he always wears a cone!


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Glorious view... I would be sitting on that deck every evening with wine in hand..... Your grandson is indeed a handsome young man.. Love the hat....


----------



## iamsam

beautiful horses june - thanks for sharing.

sam



jknappva said:


> Everyone has posted such great pictures, that I wanted to share some that my sister has taken. She and her DH have a cottage on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. She's not a swimmer but she loves walking on the beach. And she's a great photographer so she has wonderful pictures of sunrises over the Atlantic Ocean.
> And in the last year or so, she's discovered a love of horses. So whenever they go the the Banks, they always get up before dawn and drive down to the area where the wild beach horses are.
> These are a couple of the pictures she took last week. Enjoy!
> JuneK
> Hope they're a good size since I didn't check!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday the 21st July, 2013, will be remembered here for the Seddon Earthquakes. There is still a 30% chance of severe Earthquake possibly within the next 24 hours. The Capital, Wellington has for us, significant numbers of High-rise buildings, but unlike the Japanese people, we are unused to the swaying built into the construction of these buildings (when properly designed and constructed). People are naturally nervous when the 2010 /2011 Christchurch quakes are so close. It comes of living along the folding of the Pacific tectonic plate, under the Australian plate.
> Aftershocks are common with this type of quake- Tsunami less so unless there is an undersea landslide. The folding of the plates is occurring at approximately 20km below the surface in the Cook Strait region


So sorry to hear of this Julie. Such a destructive force and you have already had your share in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear of this Julie. Such a destructive force and you have already had your share in New Zealand.


That is life at the edge of the tectonic plates- as you have along your western shores!


----------



## melyn

close up pic of Price Williams and Kates son taken as they were leaving the hospital


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice if they did, but I fear it is unlikely- because our alps have been souring upwards at a rate of 4-6 inches annually, for a number of decades now, and something has to give somewhere- it is very interesting seismoogically but as you say a little close for comfort!
> Good to see you June! it is always nice to find people awake- as a perennial insomniac!


Oh Dear, not a good sign at all. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> That was some powerful apple cider.


It was hard cider not the tame stuff. There would have been a couple dozen gallons of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> close up pic of Price Williams and Kates son taken as they were leaving the hospital


down here we are trying to work out if it is the beautiful NZ lace merino fleece shawl- hand spun and knitted by a lady whose name I have forgotten. The ******'s yesterday who are fronting the programme- had no idea at all that knitted lace existed! from one bobbin lace maker to another!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Gorgeous scenery June, envious of what your sister sees every day. GS is handsome! He will be a real heartbreaker in a couplemore years.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Last week I did a terrible thing. My sister texted me and asked how I was doing. I wrote her back and said, I am so very tired. I just want to be home cleaning, cooking, and pittling with my hobbies. Angie called and told me not to come the rest of the week as Haley was home (she is 9) and she could fetch for her. Angie is getting around great with walker now. Only thing she cant do is get her meals and drinks as the walker she has to use has no seat to sit them on. I asked her what brought this on and she said I had sent Aunt Barbaras text (my answer) to her. I was so upset for days. Spent my days doing deep cleaning, soul searching, and praying for her to understand. She eventuall y text me back and said the ball was in my court as to whether I came back or notthat her feelings would not be hurt and she would not be mad..that she was past that.So I told her I would be back Monday since Haley would be gone on vacation with a friend. She has been talkative but still feel a little awkward. So I am in trouble again.
> Betty


First of all, I know you feel guilty but..... STOP... When you go on Monday just simply tell her that the message was not meant for her.. but it was the truth between sisters.... Tell her that was the truth and what you WANTED to do, but what you NEEDED to do was to be with her to support her in any way you can, even if you are tired. That's what mom's do..... Give her a hug and leave it at that.....

So glad that Jim is OK.... Speaking from recent experience,,, no way do you want a blockage!!!!!

Sock yarn... Knitpick's Stroll is very nice... Walk Away from Hobby Lobby is nice. I believe it is Deborah Norville that has one with aloe in the yarn......


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh Dear, not a good sign at all. :shock:


I agree- that is why I have asked my landlord to assist with earthquake proofing my house!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> YAY, Gwen is safely home too. So glad Marianne and Gwen are home and hopefully starting to feel human again and now to get them taken care of with their hurts.


So glad you both have made it home. :-D Now please take care of your selves. 
Get lots of rest, I know there are things to do but, :roll: like, can't you put it off for a moment. OK Sisters know that I worry about you both, and pray your hand, Marianne, and your back Gwen, gets better. Rest my sisters rest. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch...Say, did Dave Hartman (is that his name from 60 minutes?) ever show up to do a story on this meeting of virtual friends in person? I'm thinking some knitting magazine would be interested in the story and how knitting brings people together...a true human interest story

________________
The local paper showed up and took pictures and is doing an article, so we are in the news. But no Dave Harmann. LOL Unless his looks have changed a lot. There was what the women called a tall drink of water. Had never heard that term before. As to his identity????


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday flyty1n!!! I hope you have a wonderful year and a great birthday.
> 
> Nice to meet you! Designer


Beautiful Shirley!! I think this may bey favorite. (At least till you post the next one lol)


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


Awwww, who could resist that dejected face....... Tuna, coming right up....


----------



## Pontuf

PM from Gwen. She's home. Spent last night at Marianne's



XO


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> PM from Gwen. She's home. Spent last night at Marianne's
> 
> XO


thanks Charlotte!


----------



## iamsam

what a wonderful drive that is Shirley - I would need a driver - it would not be safe for me to be behind the wheel I would be looking everywhere but the road.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to see names with some of the faces. I feel I know you all better even though I wasn't there! I have been sorting out my pictures from our trip to Jasper. here are a couple


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> When I was young, if you left a record in the car, it would melt and curl like the yarn bowls. I would think that it might be possible for the vinyl to melt in the direct sun if the temp was in the 90s to 100s. Could be worth a try.


Well, we could sure do that here this week.,.. I may run up and see what records I want to purge, though I think mine are all 78's... so big bowls...


----------



## iamsam

I have been naughty - I am 24 hours behind everyone but am determined to catch up this evening. last night I wanted to knit something so I started on the owl from the magazine caren brought for me. too much fun.

I will get some pictures for you.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I have been naughty - I am 24 hours behind everyone but am determined to catch up this evening. last night I wanted to knit something so I started on the owl from the magazine caren brought for me. too much fun.
> 
> I will get some pictures for you.
> 
> sam


Sam, we do understand the urge to knit!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> That was some powerful apple cider.


DH made ginger beer and gave a couple bottles to Dd, who forgot to refrigerate them.... BANG.... 3 cats, sticky floors, ceiling, counters.... What a mess.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> DH made ginger beer and gave a couple bottles to Dd, who forgot to refrigerate them.... BANG.... 3 cats, sticky floors, ceiling, counters.... What a mess.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

I absolutely agree paula - I think we need a picture aran.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Well, life sure got back to normal in a hurry. My DD#1 swims on Mon. and Wed. at 7 am, so I was up and at her house at 6:40. She got home at 8:15, I left, went and picked up my dog, brought him home, threw in a load of laundry, and came back to her house while she is taking her car in to get a new battery. That was all before 9:15. I need a nap already. At ;east I don't have to cook tonight - we are going to a dinner meeting. Hopefully,she'll be home before lunch time. I want to go home and unpack all my goodies from the weekend and drool over them for awhile!!
> 
> By the way, I don't think any one has mentioned the absolutely gorgeous cable work that Aran showed us. The man is a cable master!! Now I know why he chose that avatar name. May I say again, WOW!!!!!
> 
> Gotta run, Lily's infant teacher will be here in a few minutes and I'v got to go pick some of the toys up off Lily's floor so they will have room to play. I hope we can keep her in the room, she has mastered crawling in the last couple of days and she's all over the house! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I have been naughty - I am 24 hours behind everyone but am determined to catch up this evening. last night I wanted to knit something so I started on the owl from the magazine caren brought for me. too much fun.
> 
> I will get some pictures for you.
> 
> sam


Woooo I haven't started mine yet. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Crescent-news.com. This is the webste for the Defiance Crescent News. Sam, Gwen is this the newspaper that came to the knit shop?
> 
> Hmmm, can't find anything written about the group. Maybe Sam will copy us when he recovers from Knitapalooza. LOL


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Defiance will never be the same! Everyone have fun & be safe!
> 
> I've been busy--got my commission done but am still working on the baby hat.
> 
> My new avatar is DGD at the zoo--I just fell in love with this picture, so of course I have to brag.
> 
> Now I need to go figure out what's for supper...


She is adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a photo of Daralene's master piece part way- there is a row of giraffes to follow, sorry can't find the photo of that one- will keep looking.


I would have posted it for all to see but didn't want Sam to see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a blanket for Sam's newest grandson, Bentley- I think Daralene is amazing the projects she tackles- and claims to be a novice knitter- she is a really gutsy lady.


Julie, you are so kind. One could say naieve, but you say gutsy. Love it. Ok, think I'll think of it as gutsy too. It's all in the attitude.


----------



## iamsam

they could have also used mine.

sam

or behind the barn.



RookieRetiree said:


> Another thing I can say about a 5 hour marathon of Skyping in the bathroom is that I'm glad Gary & Heidi's house had another bathroom available!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Good afternoon KTPers! I loved skyping and chatting with as many as were able to connect and come into the bathroom to visit. When we were done skyping and Gwenie came to shut down and pack up her computer, it felt like a very satisfying but exhilarating day!
> Alas my KTP high fix was soon short lived. I got news about my youngest step-son (he and his family live in the next town over that really got hit hard with the tornado storm). He and I get along very well together. The tornado went through his yard, blew out all the windows in his home, ripped the siding all off, tore out a tree and smashed it down on his roof. As far as I know, there was no one hurt, just really scared s...less. Please keep them in prayers. I guess I was lucky in that it was only a few hours of power outage that really affected my town. I gotta go, will perhaps check in later. Zoe


How awful Zoe. So sorry to hear this. Will keep them in prayers for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you are so kind. One could say naieve, but you say gutsy. Love it. Ok, think I'll think of it as gutsy too. It's all in the attitude.


posting two replies in one- I knew why it was not posted earlier- forgot to mention- sorry re: blanket

That's the spirit Angora!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> Okay, I figured it up. I took 7 skeins of yarn with me to give away and came back with 25 or 27. Somehow the math just doesn't add up. Not that I care in the slightest because much of it will be made into prayer shawls. I have to finish a scarf (which will be done before the end of next weekend) before I can start knitting my new Aran sweater. I can't wait. I really can't.
> 
> I really did have a lot of fun yesterday. In a way it was too close to me, because I wasn't tempted in the slightest to stay for the whole weekend, and it sounds like I missed out on some fun Friday night. Of course that closeness means that I'll probably be able to have a real visit with Sam sometime. Sam, if you're reading this, we really should get together sometime, because I really enjoyed meeting you. I really enjoyed meeting with everyone. Unfortunately, I couldn't talk to everyone all the time, so I didn't get to know everyone like I would have if I'd had more time.
> 
> Yes, Sam was very happy to see another guy there. BTW, the pic of Ceili & I that was titled "figuring out yarn footage" was true. We were studying the pattern of the Aran sweater & trying to figure out how much I'd need. I finally asked the owner of the store, who figured it out & then showed me some suggestions.


Aran, you are a delight. Love your knitting and thank you so much for thinking to bring some with you to show us. Have you posted them on KTP because you should if you haven't. Your toy for Bentley was adoreable. Did you post that??

That is too funny that you ended up taking home more yarn than you got rid of.

I want to see the aran when you finish it so PM me since I can't keep up with all the posts.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy flying to your mother.

sam

i'm hoping you and dh will be able to make it next year.



Spider said:


> Finally got caught up.
> Congratulations to our overseas friends on the new prince!! How exciting for everyone. Can't help but think of Diana!
> Loved seeing all your pictures and would love to come next year. DH thought the wine tasting would be the best idea.
> Hate to be a downer but have a prayer request, my DM was put in the shop yesterday with sever abdominal pains. Not sure what is causing them. What is scarey for the family, 14 years ago this same week we started this same process with my father and he ended up with colon and lived cancer. So praying it isn't anything serious.
> Drive careful the rest driving home.
> So happy the tea party was a success and the ones planning it need hugs from all of us.
> Kathy, glad you made it through the company and music fest.
> Made the peach bread yesterday and it turned out good, but agree would like more peach flavor. Could maybe be the early peaches don't have the flavor the latter ones will have.
> Need to go check the laundry and then crochet some more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Wow! What an awesome weekend meeting so many lovely people.
> 
> Pacer, what a delightful person you are and quite inspiring to be with. A spirit I just love.
> 
> Agree with you about Pup Lover. She is so beautiful and young. You would never know she just had chemo. Beautiful person inside and out.
> 
> Love my KTPers. You are all the BEST!!


----------



## iamsam

they - the anchovies - never looked very good - I would probably try it though just to see how they taste. that was a lot of onions but of course baking them takes some of the sharpness out. the crust looked wonderful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was based on Pissaladiere (a Nicoise pizza) the diagonals are tha anchovies, on top of onion which traditionally are sliced- but i find them a bit difficult to eat thus- so I smashed them in the processor (do I remember that you are not fond of Anchovy?)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to hear from you and to know that the weekend was just as great as it appeared from what we heard and saw from Caren's pictures. I am so glad you enjoyed yourself and I know you have made a lot of friends. I was happy to talk to you for a few minutes yesterday. I hope we can hook up again.
> 
> I am glad you got home safely. Shirley


I can't believe I missed everyone on Skype. Guess all I did was at the knitting store. Would love to have seen you Shirley. I did see a few when they asked to see the blanket but that was toward the end of the night. Jamie told me they wanted to see my blanket but I thought she meant take a picture of it and when I took it out nobody was there with a camera. LOL Again, if there are two ways of understanding something I will take the long and different way. Well, we can only laugh. Later Jamie told me it was on Skype so you weren't there when I went in.


----------



## iamsam

how can they cut power to just your water cylinder?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Because a lot of people squander hot water- and it is the major cost in one's electricity bill- we have problems when people are trying to run heaters and cook breakfast, or the evening meal- so they certainly used to 'ripple control' the hot water cylinders- not sure if they still do it. I guess it is better than having a total power cut!


----------



## iamsam

where is gozo?

sam



wannabear said:


> I just went over to today's KP and clicked on the first topic in Chit Chat, which was about smoking and Obamacare, it said. What it turned out to be was a real knock-down drag-out involving some people I don't know, and peppered with comments lifted from somewhere else. I don't know where. It started with the first remark, so it wasn't a 'quote reply'. Goodness what venom! So I left that behind, and cast around for something more friendly. After a bit I went back to the main page and it was gone. There were forty odd pages of it, it sure took somebody a long time to see it and put it in the trash.
> 
> However we have a member named Gozo who lives in Gozo, and maybe you guys all know her but I don't. She posted some nice pictures and I can recommend that post. Just gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam

thanks Shirley -what I loved about seattle is that it didn't get much snow - but you could drive for an hour and be in all the snow you wanted. the chateau looks wonderful.

sam

everyone would be out sking and ice skating - I would be the one standing in front of the fireplace in a ski sweater with martini in hand.



Designer1234 said:


> No Sam - here is a picture I took of Lake Louise last winter. Also a picture of Chateau Lake Louise -- it is about an hour north of the town of Banff and is very very beautiful. It is just off the road to Jasper. the other picture was taken from the highway - the whole area is so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Hi Marlark Marge, don't feel that way I am learning to knit, new things, not all of us are experts, sense I have been a part of KTP, I have learned to knit socks, and lace, and nice dish cloths. if you want to learn new things you are in the right place. Here you will get all the support and help you need, enjoy and have fun. I have. :-D


I'm so funny. I just never knew I couldn't do things so I did them with help from my friends. Needed help reading patterns for sure. I think that is most of it, reading patterns and getting help with what you don't know. I've learned sooooo much from KP, KTP, You Tube, and knitting workshops at the Fiber Festival and a few at LYS. Will admit that I couldn't get the idea of heels on socks down. Mental block there but finally did Darowil's workshop and did a pair.


----------



## iamsam

what a cutie rookie - she looks like she was having fun.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much for this information....the last really good camera we bought was on our honeymoon at a duty free shop in Montego Bay, Jamaica...that was 41 years ago..I think it's time for a new purchase. It will mostly be used for the grandkids to capture their growing up years; here's one of our DGD taken this weekend at DS's company picnic. Kate - sure hope Luke likes older women.


----------



## Aran

Lurker 2, I love the picture of the student prank, It appeals to my sense of humor, too.


----------



## iamsam

our paper said that no one knew whether she would have a natural birth or a c-section.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Have they given the length yet? Childbirth - the world's class equalizer---even Royals have long (over 10 hours) of labor!! Glad to hear that Mom and baby are doing well as I've heard that this was a somewhat difficult pregnancy. I think it's very exciting and when I see the pictures of Buckingham Palace, I pinch myself realizing that I was standing right there last year.


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Rookie and I we are sharing a room will get everyone at breakfast and post


Two special ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! Had such fun together!!! Hope your voice is better Rookie!!! Gwen could barely talk by the time we got home last night.. (early this morning actually, LOL)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> a further shot from Kaikoura- sunny day this time!


Soooooo beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I won a Kaffee Facet book at the White Elephant and am thrilled with it. 
Rookie Retiree brought that and it was just perfect for me.


----------



## Aran

Angora1 said:


> Aran, you are a delight. Love your knitting and thank you so much for thinking to bring some with you to show us. Have you posted them on KTP because you should if you haven't. Your toy for Bentley was adoreable. Did you post that??
> 
> That is too funny that you ended up taking home more yarn than you got rid of.
> 
> I want to see the aran when you finish it so PM me since I can't keep up with all the posts.


You were a delight, too. You have some mad skills.

I will post a picture of the purple shawl at some point. I posted two pictures of Aran prayer shawls shortly after I joined the site, but I'm sure that you can find them.

As for the toy I made for Bentley, I didn't even take a picture of it, much less post it. You know that I found that in a closet I had just cleaned out. The head & body were together, and I found 3 of the 4 limbs. I thought it'd be perfect for a baby so I stuffed & sewed on the arms. I tried to make a face for it, but gave up. Everyone at my Quaker Meeting said that it was adorable without a face.

As for the sweater, I haven't even started it yet, but I will soon. That said, though, that purple shawl took me over a year to knit, so we'll see if the sweater's done by the next Knitapalooza.


----------



## NanaCaren

As promised my English muffin receipt, I haven't gotten the conversations done yet but will post as soon as I get them done. 



English Muffins 

These are easy to make, you won't want to go back to store-bought. The receipt makes approximately 20 muffins. 
A 7 oz tuna can with both ends removed is perfect size. 

1cup milk scalded
2Tbsp sugar or honey ( I always used honey) 
1/4cup butter, oil or margarine 
1Tbsp salt
Corm meal
1cup warm water (105-115*)
1 pkg dry yeast
5-6 cups flour (white, whole wheat or combination) 

1/ place hot milk in large bowl and add oil, honey and salt. Let cool to Luke warm. 
2/ Dissolve yeast in warm water and add to cooled milk.
3/ Add 3 cups of flour and beat until smooth.
4/ Gradually add more flour, beating well after each addition until a soft dough is formed. 
5/ Turn out on a lightly floured board and knead until smooth and elastic (8-10 minutes), adding flour as necessary. 
6/ Place in greased bowl, turning to grease the top; cover and let rise in a warm, draft-free place until double in bulk ( about 1 hour). 
7/ Punch down and divide in half.
8/ On a lightly floured board, roll the first half out to about 1/2 inch thick and cut as many circles of dough as you can.
9/ Gently remove to a cookie sheet that has been heavily sprinkled with corn meal. sprinkle tops with corn meal too. 
10/ Push scraps together, roll out and cut again. Do this with the second half too, until all the dough is used. 
11/ Cover the muffins with a cloth and let rise until doubled.
12/ to bake heat a griddle or electric fry pan to moderately hot (300) and grease lightly. Move muffins carefully to the griddle, fittings as many on without touching as you can. Bake until bottoms are browned (10-15 minutes) and then turn and bake the other side. 

This is a good summer bread because you don't have to turn on the oven. To cut, insert tines of a fork all the way around and pull apart.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much for the kind birthday wishes. I only had 3 cases to do today so was home early. Of course, first place I looked was at the KP to catch up on the beautiful pictures and wonderful crafted items. Purplefi, I love the flowers, esp the purple ones that were the first of the three you posted. Kindly let me know what they are called. Julie and all in danger from mother nature..much prayers. It must be high tension to live with shaking earth. My own home is built on the Wasatch fault, just about 5 blocks up the hill, so I've tried to tie down the water heater and furnace and be a bit prepared for a quick exit. Of course, that would involve being home when it happened and I'd not be able to leave with out the cat and Molly. Thinking of all your kindnesses to me.


----------



## iamsam

it did not make the sunday paper.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Didn't make it in Sunday's paper. Don't know when/if it will get in.


----------



## iamsam

go her to see William, kate and the baby - you need to scroll almost to the bottom.

sam

http://www.crescent-news.com/

I will call the crescent tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful part of the country Shirley - I am green with envy. thanks for the pictures.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Send me your address by pm and I will send you one of the mountains. I appreciate so much your help with the collection of winter weather wear for the people who lost everything in the floods. Thanks so much Mary. Here is another 'fix' for you. Make sure you send me your address and I will send some cards of the Rockies.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> where is gozo?
> 
> sam


 Gozo is a small island , part of Malta in the Mediterranean.


----------



## budasha

I'm finally back. Got to page 60 last night and started a post but somehow lost it. I went for my CT scan in June and while there, I picked up a cold and have had it ever since. Still coughing my head off. Saw my oncologist to get the results of the scan last week. The radiation worked perfectly and there are no signs of any new lesions. He didn't seem overly concerned about my cough so I guess I shouldn't be either although it's annoying. I've missed 3 TP's, so I'm way behind on all the news.

Saw the pictures of the KAP. Looks like you all had a great time. Sure wish I could have been there. The wool shop you visited must have been heaven (not to mention the winery!). Saw the picture of Bentley. Sam - he sure is a cutie.

Julie - I see that you still haven't gotten together with Fale, and you seem to be having more than your share of problems. A belated Happy Birthday to you and hope that the future will be brighter for you. I'm glad that the earthquake didn't affect you.

Gwen and Marianne - hope that both of you will soon be better. 

Zoe - I was sorry to read about the storm damaging your step-son's home. Hopefully, he'll be able to do the repairs quickly. It's such a shame that there is no insurance. We also had the storm but the only damages were a broken limb on our Catalpa tree and the canopy on the gazebo was shredded. Nothing serious.

Dreamweaver - I hope that you'll be able to have your surgery sooner rather than later and that you'll be on the road to recovery.

jknappva - We visited North Carolina some years ago but I had never heard about the Corolla horses. I sure would have liked to see them; they look beautiful.

PurpleFi - The flowers from the show are lovely. The rose from your garden is spectacular.

AZ Sticks - I hope that your DH is feeling better and that you were able to leave on your trip.

Belated happy birthday to all those that I missed. Sending hugs and prayers to all those in need.


----------



## budasha

Spider - sorry to hear that your DM is having such pains. Sending healing energy her way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugar Sugar...Sure hope you are feeling better. 

Purple Fi...Is that your garden? Wow beautiful flowers and pond. So relaxing to look at. Answered my own question by reading on and see you DH built it. He did an amazing job. Love it!

Nana Caren....What a tragedy losing all that precious and sentimental china.

jknappva....Love the photos of the horses. Thank you.

Ohio Joy...Glad you made it home ok. Was so great to meet you in person and get an Ohio Joy hug.

Rookie...Did you see the doctor yet. I'm only on pg. 47 so maybe yo posted and I don't know. Hope you will be ok.

Grandma Paula and Dh....Glad you made it home but how in the world did you have the energy to get right back into a regular schedule??? It was so fantastic meeting you in person and all my Knitapalooza friends.

I just got my bags unpacked from the car and will take some photos if none are posted yet of the gifts we got. Actually DH unpacked the car for me.

Funny thing about meeting people instead of just reading is that you get to hear their voices and see how tall or short they are. People thought I was tall and I'm short. I thought Pup Lover was short and she is tall. Kehinkle was shorter than me and I had her pictures tall. Absolutely wonderful meeting all of you and I feel I have some lifelong knitting friends.

OK on page 51 only and we are on page 83 or thereabout. Will be more by the time I type this and I am contributing to the more pages. LOL We are a chatty bunch as Sam well knows.


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... Have a great day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that will make a lovely quilt.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> This is a Block of the Month quilt that I love. I like Amish, I like black and I like bright so this high is on my "to do"


----------



## margewhaples

Zoe: Is this the first such experience you've had or has this been a life pattern. My girl friend that I grew up with and I had a sort of sixth sense about each other, oftening feeling compulsion to contact her and she would always be in need of my council at that time. It was never so specific though and I never cultivated it. Several other such exp. with someone I loved. It is scarey sometimes, but has always been just a 
feeling of dread in respect to someone specific. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren....What a tragedy losing all that precious and sentimental china.
> 
> The worst part was when she sold the house that was left to her to make sure that she, her daughters and grand children would always have a place to go.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Know what you mean, my DGS is 15, and in to sports, soooooo :-D


Connor, grandson, has played football, the younger team,whatever they're called. We think he'll probably try out for track when he's in high school as he's very fast....that's one of the reasons the football coaches loved him!! When he got the ball and ran for a touch down, no one could catch him.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

and that is me singing in the background flyty1n.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to flyty1n
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch...Say, did Dave Hartman (is that his name from 60 minutes?) ever show up to do a story on this meeting of virtual friends in person? I'm thinking some knitting magazine would be interested in the story and how knitting brings people together...a true human interest story
> 
> ________________
> The local paper showed up and took pictures and is doing an article, so we are in the news. But no Dave Harmann. LOL Unless his looks have changed a lot. There was what the women called a tall drink of water. Had never heard that term before. As to his identity????


Hahahaha, Angora. I have heard that term before...means he was cute (in that lady's humble opinion)   

I searched and found out the one I was referring to is "On The Road" with Steve Hartman...he's the one that used to throw a dart at the US map and then would go there and find something "interesting" to report on...don't think he does that anymore.


----------



## iamsam

Detroit or Chicago's o'hara airfield would be the best. Detroit is about 2-1/2 hours away and Chicago about an hour longer. I personally think you would get your best price flying to Chicago.

melyn - it would be very neat for you to be here - am going to throw it out into the ether that melyn want's to come to knit-a-palooza 2014.

sam



melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


----------



## budasha

cmaliza - thanks for posting those pics. Puplover's cakes look scrumptious and so beautifully done too. And the watermelon looks yummy.

Puplover - I'm sure that you really enjoyed your birthday with the gang. Belated happy birthday.


----------



## iamsam

I forgot to add - great photo of you pretty lady - so nice to put name to face.

sam



melyn said:


> Thanks for posting, it is great putting names to faces. out of curiosity what is the nearest airport from to Sams, I have just looked up air fares to ohio and the mosr expensive was just over £600, much cheaper than I was expecting. This was from the UK. lyn xx


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Glorious view... I would be sitting on that deck every evening with wine in hand..... Your grandson is indeed a handsome young man.. Love the hat....


The view from her deck is wonderful and her yard is a garden of delight...she always has lots of flowers. She says every summer, she's not going to plant so many the following year because she has to water them so often when it's hot. Then the next spring, she buys just as many, if not more. She loves her flower gardening. Although it is a fight to keep them safe from rabbits and deer! She keeps the Liquid Fence company in business...her grown son calls it Liquid 'Stench' because it smells so bad! LOL!
My grandson discovered this style of hat...is it a fedora?..whatever a couple of years ago. And that's the only kind he wears. No baseball caps for him...so stylish...LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> beautiful horses june - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


As many times as I've been to the Outer Banks where they are, I've never seen them or the dolphins every one else says show up often offshore!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

darn - well then - get your Skype warmed up.

sam



jknappva said:


> So sorry, Sam. But I'm afraid I'll also miss that one. My health prevents me coming. A dicey back makes travel impossible. But believe me, I'll be there in heart and spirit just like I was this time!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping I may have found someone for Rufus- I have two lots of people expressing interest- which would be a huge worry lifted. I certainly don't want to run the risk of losing my sight- I had thought it was migraine related- but the technicolour is a new feature! Not long to wait! Friday is also the day the first two ladies will get back to me about Rufus.


Hope that all will be well with your eyesight. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## iamsam

that should get the juices moving.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee, it's a large mug kind of day.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Gorgeous scenery June, envious of what your sister sees every day. GS is handsome! He will be a real heartbreaker in a couplemore years.


I think he's a handsome young man but then grandmas are supposed to be prejudiced!!!
I love the view she has off her back deck...it's a lovely area. When I had my first really bad back surgery, I recuperated at her house. It was during the summer. When I was able to get around with a walker, I spent a lot of time on her back deck. One day I saw a sea eagle dive down and pluck a large fish from the river for his dinner!! It really made my day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I have been naughty - I am 24 hours behind everyone but am determined to catch up this evening. last night I wanted to knit something so I started on the owl from the magazine caren brought for me. too much fun.
> 
> I will get some pictures for you.
> 
> sam


Can't wait to see your masterpiece,Sam!!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> and that is me singing in the background flyty1n.
> 
> sam


And me toooooo...happy birthday flyty1n!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that should get the juices moving.
> 
> sam


It does on days that I need it too.


----------



## budasha

jknappva - always nice to see beautiful pictures. Your grandson is a real charmer.

Designer1234 - Your flower garden is lovely. You do such beautiful work.

Julie - By any chance, did the artist title that a "Cone" tree!!!


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Two special ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! Had such fun together!!! Hope your voice is better Rookie!!! Gwen could barely talk by the time we got home last night.. (early this morning actually, LOL)


Hey, there, Sister mine!! I sure have missed you. How's that finger? We've all been worried about it....how is MOM? I know she missed you while you were gone. Cindi is such a sweetie for holding down the fort while you went and played.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## budasha

melyn said:


> close up pic of Price Williams and Kates son taken as they were leaving the hospital


Thanks for posting that. I hadn't see it on the news.


----------



## jknappva

Sorry you picked up a cold and any cough is an annoyance!! So glad to hear that your treatment for the cancer was successful.
Hope you have a chance to visit us more often.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for posting this Sandy! Saved me some typing! Just follow any one of these directions and you'll have your yarn bowl folks. 


Sandy said:


> Here are a few different ways to make the bowls out of old LP records:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Vinyl-Record-Bowl/#step1
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/26/turn-record-into-bowl
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Bowls-out-of-Vinyl-Records
> 
> These are really easy to make. I won't use my records but I will look for some at Good Will.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> darn - well then - get your Skype warmed up.
> 
> sam


I'd probably have to buy a new laptop...not sure this one has Skyping capabilities. But believe me, I kept up with the KAP long distance!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Thanks for posting that. I hadn't see it on the news.


I didn't see the close-up on the news either. He has very attractive parents so he should be a handsome boy!
JuneK


----------



## margewhaples

Planes are a most comfortable means of traveling and I believe that guests who came in by plane were paired with folk of more local origins so that they were escorted to the sites. Am I mistaken? I too would love to attend the next meeting if my health will allow. I have no car or credit cards so I would have to have someone meet me. It seems most were paired in rooms together with one other. If I am mistaken perhaps someone will clarify so that perhaps we could have more participants next fall. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Melyn the closest/best would be to fly into Toledo Ohio. You could then either rent a car or someone coming near there could pick you up. Hope you can make it next year!

I'm still catching up...will be posting some pics in a bit.


----------



## iamsam

there is a rabbit eating right now - wonder if it is the same rabbit I saw last night. will look later - when it is early morning there - to see if there are any puffins around.

sam

120 seen rafting - what does that mean?



TNS said:


> A quick message for anyone following the puffins, taken from an email I got today:-
> 
> <<After a very exciting season on Burhou (http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk), with many ups and downs followed by over 16,000 regular viewers on their own TV show, last night proved to be a very-quite night indeed. Therefore we now have to speculate that the Pufflings may now have all fledged and that puffin numbers see around the island will fall off very rapidly from this point on (yesterday 120 seen rafting).>>
> 
> So its getting close to last chances to see them this year. Hope you enjoyed the views! Lin


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting this Sandy! Saved me some typing! Just follow any one of these directions and you'll have your yarn bowl folks.


Hey, Girlfriend...sure have missed you. How's your back and have you gotten you voice back? Marianne said by the time you got to her house, you could hardly talk. Have you recuperated from having so much fun?!
JuneK


----------



## budasha

I've finally reached page 85. My eyes are starting to cross so I'd better go. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Pup lover

I am ready to do the bind off on my shawl. Directions say "use a bigger sized needle to ensure a stretchy edge that can be blocked to a half circle" my question is how much bigger a needle? used an 8 on the shawl would a 10 be big enough for the bind off?


----------



## iamsam

carol - thank you for the pictures - they are great.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Aran....I so agree with you. It was fun to talk-talk-talk with new friends! I didn't get any knitting done either. Time was a n issue, plus I kept getting lost! We got to the winery as everyone was leaving...pfui. Missing breakfast...well, we weren't lost, just sleeping! Maybe "lost" in our dreams! Oh well....next year I'll know the lay of the land better.
> 
> I'm going to try to add some photos...some that I haven't seen posted yet.
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures june - a very handsome grandson - I see some broken hearts in his future.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

betty - I know you were upset - but really - if angie can't understand all that you have done for her - that you would like a little break - she is not thinking clearly. wonder how she would feel if the shoes were on the other feet. I think you have gone beyond what anyone else would have done. don't you dare feel guilty - not one little bit.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hi, My precious family,
> I have been following all the posts on my Kindle Fire. Havent learned how to post on it yet. My SIL has had my computer to clean it up for me.
> Nana, I know you put in a lot of effort to get pictures to use all, but I thoroughly enjoyed them. It was like I was right there with you. I could have really done some damage on the credit card in that yarn store on sock supplies, as that has become my thing now. I could tell you all had such a good time. Daralene, you are beautiful. So many friends there I would have loved to have hugged.
> Last week I did a terrible thing. My sister texted me and asked how I was doing. I wrote her back and said, I am so very tired. I just want to be home cleaning, cooking, and pittling with my hobbies. Angie called and told me not to come the rest of the week as Haley was home (she is 9) and she could fetch for her. Angie is getting around great with walker now. Only thing she cant do is get her meals and drinks as the walker she has to use has no seat to sit them on. I asked her what brought this on and she said I had sent Aunt Barbaras text (my answer) to her. I was so upset for days. Spent my days doing deep cleaning, soul searching, and praying for her to understand. She eventuall y text me back and said the ball was in my court as to whether I came back or notthat her feelings would not be hurt and she would not be mad..that she was past that.So I told her I would be back Monday since Haley would be gone on vacation with a friend. She has been talkative but still feel a little awkward. So I am in trouble again.
> Jim developed an ileus on me when I was home.a kink in the intestine. I gave him two enemas, mag citrate, and a powerful pain pill and it finally worked itself out. That was so scary as he has had three obstructions and couldnt fathom going through another one.
> I am up to the bind off on my first sock and dont know what to do. The pattern calls for three needle bindoff but dont know if this would be comfortable or how to turn my sock, needles and thread inside out to do it. Will watch video when I can take my computer home.
> Angie is having trouble with numbness in leg today. Had rough night. Dont understand. Continues to get Iv Steroids once a week. Everything is hanging on how this trip to Mayo goes in August when they repeat all the tests and compare them to the first.
> I have some birthday money I have been saving so am going to browse the web today for Sock Yarn. Any Suggestions. I have used Opal and Regia and love them. Havent tried others. Dont know my yarns yet but working on it.
> Happy birthday to the lady who had one.memory slips me
> Prayers going up for the lady who lost her husband. So good to have a friend to offer comfort when no family is there yet.
> Julie, dear one, missed telling you and puplover happy birthday.
> Wish I knew every ones given name and coulde address them with it instead of avatar name. So much more personal to me.
> Sam, hope you are rested. So very gracious of you and your precious family to host this event.\
> What page is the blanket and quilt on.
> Wish the names of every one were posted again with the names with them
> Will close my rambling bookSpecial prayers going up for Marianne and Gwen. They worked so hard and my heart is heavy knowing they are in pain. I Love You All so very muchBetty


----------



## iamsam

love it myfanwy - I think it is very funny.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


----------



## iamsam

very cute melyn.

sam



melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today and just had to share lol


----------



## iamsam

if you flew into Chicago maybe carol and sue could pick you up - I am sure we could get you here so don't let that bother you.

sam



melyn said:


> would love to but think its only a dream, i would have a problem getting to where everyone was from the airport plus I have never in my life been in a plane, been on ferry across the channel and going through the tunnel on the train next month with my sisters and their husbands we are going to vimmy to see the war memorial and some other places. I have never been further than Germany in my life lol but you never know  lyn


----------



## Gweniepooh

I tried some using a 78 (we have quite a few) and did it in the oven. Took quite a bit longer to melt and tended to crack. Of course someone else may have better luck.


TNS said:


> We used to make flower pots from old 78's by immersing them in boiling water until pliable then shaping and cooling them. Dont know if it also would work with LPs as they are a different material (dont crack like the old ones did) I think 78s are probably regarded as collectors items now though.


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> I gave it a try for the first time at the Knitapalooza wine tasting and it was quite lovely but very sweet. I think one would drink it in place of dessert. Perfect for when you have no room for dessert but just have a small sip of ice wine. Think it was Pacer who said it was good over ice cream too.


I believe KeHinkle is the one who has tried ice wine over ice cream.


----------



## iamsam

do you have an url for this site myfanwy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You are welcome! Glad your neighbour has back up from family!
> This site -Whale Watch is coming up with some wonderful images!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a beautiful little prince. 


melyn said:


> close up pic of Price Williams and Kates son taken as they were leaving the hospital


----------



## iamsam

these were made with 33's.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, we could sure do that here this week.,.. I may run up and see what records I want to purge, though I think mine are all 78's... so big bowls...


----------



## iamsam

I will call tomorrow.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crescent-news.com. This is the webste for the Defiance Crescent News. Sam, Gwen is this the newspaper that came to the knit shop?
> 
> Hmmm, can't find anything written about the group. Maybe Sam will copy us when he recovers from Knitapalooza. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Marianne - glad you both made it safely.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Two special ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! Had such fun together!!! Hope your voice is better Rookie!!! Gwen could barely talk by the time we got home last night.. (early this morning actually, LOL)


----------



## iamsam

we want to picture of the aran sweater you brought to the kap.

sam



Aran said:


> You were a delight, too. You have some mad skills.
> 
> I will post a picture of the purple shawl at some point. I posted two pictures of Aran prayer shawls shortly after I joined the site, but I'm sure that you can find them.
> 
> As for the toy I made for Bentley, I didn't even take a picture of it, much less post it. You know that I found that in a closet I had just cleaned out. The head & body were together, and I found 3 of the 4 limbs. I thought it'd be perfect for a baby so I stuffed & sewed on the arms. I tried to make a face for it, but gave up. Everyone at my Quaker Meeting said that it was adorable without a face.
> 
> As for the sweater, I haven't even started it yet, but I will soon. That said, though, that purple shawl took me over a year to knit, so we'll see if the sweater's done by the next Knitapalooza.


----------



## iamsam

thank you martina.

sam



martina said:


> Gozo is a small island , part of Malta in the Mediterranean.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you budasha and a big YEAH!!! for the results from you ct scan. sending mountains of healing energy to help get rid of your cough.

if it doesn't go away soon I would think a trip to your gp would be in order.

sam



budasha said:


> I'm finally back. Got to page 60 last night and started a post but somehow lost it. I went for my CT scan in June and while there, I picked up a cold and have had it ever since. Still coughing my head off. Saw my oncologist to get the results of the scan last week. The radiation worked perfectly and there are no signs of any new lesions. He didn't seem overly concerned about my cough so I guess I shouldn't be either although it's annoying. I've missed 3 TP's, so I'm way behind on all the news.
> 
> Saw the pictures of the KAP. Looks like you all had a great time. Sure wish I could have been there. The wool shop you visited must have been heaven (not to mention the winery!). Saw the picture of Bentley. Sam - he sure is a cutie.
> 
> Julie - I see that you still haven't gotten together with Fale, and you seem to be having more than your share of problems. A belated Happy Birthday to you and hope that the future will be brighter for you. I'm glad that the earthquake didn't affect you.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne - hope that both of you will soon be better.
> 
> Zoe - I was sorry to read about the storm damaging your step-son's home. Hopefully, he'll be able to do the repairs quickly. It's such a shame that there is no insurance. We also had the storm but the only damages were a broken limb on our Catalpa tree and the canopy on the gazebo was shredded. Nothing serious.
> 
> Dreamweaver - I hope that you'll be able to have your surgery sooner rather than later and that you'll be on the road to recovery.
> 
> jknappva - We visited North Carolina some years ago but I had never heard about the Corolla horses. I sure would have liked to see them; they look beautiful.
> 
> PurpleFi - The flowers from the show are lovely. The rose from your garden is spectacular.
> 
> AZ Sticks - I hope that your DH is feeling better and that you were able to leave on your trip.
> 
> Belated happy birthday to all those that I missed. Sending hugs and prayers to all those in need.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Zoe: Is this the first such experience you've had or has this been a life pattern. My girl friend that I grew up with and I had a sort of sixth sense about each other, oftening feeling compulsion to contact her and she would always be in need of my council at that time. It was never so specific though and I never cultivated it. Several other such exp. with someone I loved. It is scarey sometimes, but has always been just a
> feeling of dread in respect to someone specific. Marlark Marge.


I have been having these 6th sense things since I was 13/14 yrs old. Not all of them (in fact very few of them) are of tragic circumstances. I never really get a "dreaded" feeling about anything I have "seen" before in my head, only a knowledge of what is to happen. 
I don't share any of my 6th sense images and knowledge about future events with anyone before hand as it might make it too freaky for them. For some reason I have that ability and I don't abuse it but only save it for own self. It is not something that can be cultivated, one has it or one does not, and one can have some of it to a degree while others can have more of it. This is only as I understand it. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

and most everyone thought you would be taller also - lollololol

sam



Angora1 said:


> People thought I was tall and I'm short. I thought Pup Lover was short and she is tall. Kehinkle was shorter than me and I had her pictures tall. Absolutely wonderful meeting all of you and I feel I have some lifelong knitting friends.


----------



## iamsam

he still travels around though.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hahahaha, Angora. I have heard that term before...means he was cute (in that lady's humble opinion)
> 
> I searched and found out the one I was referring to is "On The Road" with Steve Hartman...he's the one that used to throw a dart at the US map and then would go there and find something "interesting" to report on...don't think he does that anymore.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> they - the anchovies - never looked very good - I would probably try it though just to see how they taste. that was a lot of onions but of course baking them takes some of the sharpness out. the crust looked wonderful.
> 
> sam


The brown onion I used is quite mild- they are known as Pukekohe onions after the area where mostly they are grown. Although the city is gradually creeping out that way. If you are not sure of the texture of Anchovy as with Rookie, who does not like them for that reason- but uses the Anchovy paste instead- if it came in a tube one could squeeze it out diagonally- but it may come in a jar. I shared the crust with the dogs- not the onion, in view of comment on previous Tea Parties.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMGoodness.....I finally am caught up though I must admit I scanned quite a bit. Still very tired. Thank you for the healing thoughts...back feeling some better; will see spine doc on the 30th. I'm thinking it is just the visiting of Arthur is increasing; DH suspects herniated disk but I'm counting on just pesky old annoying Arthur. 

I can't say enough about the wonderful folks I met this weekend. We truly are a talented and loving family of knitters/crafters. Sam is absolutely the host with the most as well as his wonderful family. They made everyone feel so at home and welcome. Thank you so very much!

Marianne & I began planning/brainstorming before we even left for OH on next year's knit-a-palooza. Tentatively it will be in the fall (as Sam said mid Sept or beginning of Oct) so that we will have cooler temps. I've already made contact (thanks to Helen, owner of the LYS) with a wonderful owner of a llama and angora rabbit farm to possibly tour there and experience not only the animals but weaving, spinning, and yarn dyeing. We will of course post more in the future. Look for registration announcement probably the end of January 2014; there will be a deadline for registering to attend. We hope more of our KTP family will be in attendance. 

Last but not least...Happy Belated birthday to Julie!!! I meant to send birthday wishes when I return to the hotel on Saturday night and just crashed into bed instead. Please forgive me for this tardiness; you are so dear to me and I hope your birthday was as delicious as the pizza you posted looked. {{{{HUGS}}}}.

I'm going to post a few pictures and try not to be too repetitive of those also posted. A HUGE thank you to NanaCaren for all the picture posting she did. Love you girl! Also love Jamie!!! Also Marianne did many of the pictures for me, all of those at the vineyard.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> how can they cut power to just your water cylinder?
> 
> sam


They have a remote controller called a ripple control, that is operated in their office. (At least that is how they used to do it- now-a-days it is even more remote, they no longer come on the property to read the meter- which is much better from the dogs' point of view. The water cylinder has to be wired a bit separately.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- back at work -- however, Welcome home Gwen and Marianne -I haven't had a chance to read your posts but it sounds like you did a wonderful job. 

Ladies and Gentlemen -- I just opened a new class taught by Saroj (she is the lady who taught the Tree of Life" 

she is teaching one of her own designs the criss cross scarf - go to the link below my post and click on #32 and join in. this is a simple but very pretty scarf.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Connor, grandson, has played football, the younger team,whatever they're called. We think he'll probably try out for track when he's in high school as he's very fast....that's one of the reasons the football coaches loved him!! When he got the ball and ran for a touch down, no one could catch him.
> JuneK


Yes my Dell, players football, loves it. In high school, goes to Brookstone school, in Atlanta, Ga. And he is good.too :-D


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Connor, grandson, has played football, the younger team,whatever they're called. We think he'll probably try out for track when he's in high school as he's very fast....that's one of the reasons the football coaches loved him!! When he got the ball and ran for a touch down, no one could catch him.
> JuneK


Yes my Dell, players football, loves it. In high school, goes to Brookstone school, in Atlanta, Ga. And he is good.too :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Few more pic from KAP


----------



## Lurker 2

Aran said:


> Lurker 2, I love the picture of the student prank, It appeals to my sense of humor, too.


I thought it really funny, and Agricultural students are often amongst the rowdiest! (Many of the Students are studying one or other topic relating to land use)


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I won a Kaffee Facet book at the White Elephant and am thrilled with it.
> Rookie Retiree brought that and it was just perfect for me.


wow- lucky you!


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> i
> shirley, again.... :shock: i always say well thats my favorite, well this garden scene is my favorite. what beautiful colors, did you paint it all first the scene on cloth and then do the thread painting. wow your talent is awsome. you just never run out of ideas.
> 
> No I didn't paint this one -- it is all appliqued. I laid out the grass and the sky and cut pieces of fabric out to make the scene -- there is some thread painting in it (where you use different threads and an embroidery foot and lower the feed dogs) and then you go back and forth or up and down for the shrubs. lots of fun. I
> 
> made a lot of this type of picture. they were about l8" x 24" usually. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for the kind birthday wishes. I only had 3 cases to do today so was home early. Of course, first place I looked was at the KP to catch up on the beautiful pictures and wonderful crafted items. Purplefi, I love the flowers, esp the purple ones that were the first of the three you posted. Kindly let me know what they are called. Julie and all in danger from mother nature..much prayers. It must be high tension to live with shaking earth. My own home is built on the Wasatch fault, just about 5 blocks up the hill, so I've tried to tie down the water heater and furnace and be a bit prepared for a quick exit. Of course, that would involve being home when it happened and I'd not be able to leave with out the cat and Molly. Thinking of all your kindnesses to me.


I am trying to figure out how to tie down the refrigerator! the cupboards are a lot simpler- you just need a right angle bracket and to know where the upright stud in the construction is- most of our houses have a wooden frame.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Melyn the closest/best would be to fly into Toledo Ohio. You could then either rent a car or someone coming near there could pick you up. Hope you can make it next year!
> 
> I'm still catching up...will be posting some pics in a bit.


  hey Girl, glad to see you,you were truly missed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> ...
> Saw the pictures of the KAP. Looks like you all had a great time. Sure wish I could have been there. The wool shop you visited must have been heaven (not to mention the winery!). Saw the picture of Bentley. Sam - he sure is a cutie.
> 
> Julie - I see that you still haven't gotten together with Fale, and you seem to be having more than your share of problems. A belated Happy Birthday to you and hope that the future will be brighter for you. I'm glad that the earthquake didn't affect you.


Dear Budasha- I had been concerned we had not heard from you for so long- now we know why! hope you conquer the cough soon- they can be quite exhausting!
I don't want to go into the ins and outs, but there is a very real probability I may not go to Australia. I have started a process of prevarication, in the hopes that things may become clearer with time. I am worried about the enormous sacrifice Lupe is expecting me to make. I can't go into specifics but she is not my favourite person at the moment.
Thanks for the Birthday wish!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, since DH was kind enough to unpack the car here is my loot. I'm so excited:

I have always wanted a spindle and didn't even know what a lucet was but am excited to learn.

Was going to wait and see if someone else had posted but I can't seem to catch up so I will just post anyway and since you waited a long time twice or thrice is better than none. With all the work Gwen and her apprentices put into this we can't say thank you enough.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Hope that all will be well with your eyesight. Sending prayers your way.


Thank you so much!


----------



## iamsam

good to see you gwen - how is the back?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Melyn the closest/best would be to fly into Toledo Ohio. You could then either rent a car or someone coming near there could pick you up. Hope you can make it next year!
> 
> I'm still catching up...will be posting some pics in a bit.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> OMGoodness.....I finally am caught up though I must admit I scanned quite a bit. Still very tired. Thank you for the healing thoughts...back feeling some better; will see spine doc on the 30th. I'm thinking it is just the visiting of Arthur is increasing; DH suspects herniated disk but I'm counting on just pesky old annoying Arthur.
> 
> I can't say enough about the wonderful folks I met this weekend. We truly are a talented and loving family of knitters/crafters. Sam is absolutely the host with the most as well as his wonderful family. They made everyone feel so at home and welcome. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Marianne & I began planning/brainstorming before we even left for OH on next year's knit-a-palooza. Tentatively it will be in the fall (as Sam said mid Sept or beginning of Oct) so that we will have cooler temps. I've already made contact (thanks to Helen, owner of the LYS) with a wonderful owner of a llama and angora rabbit farm to possibly tour there and experience not only the animals but weaving, spinning, and yarn dyeing. We will of course post more in the future. Look for registration announcement probably the end of January 2014; there will be a deadline for registering to attend. We hope more of our KTP family will be in attendance.
> 
> Last but not least...Happy Belated birthday to Julie!!! I meant to send birthday wishes when I return to the hotel on Saturday night and just crashed into bed instead. Please forgive me for this tardiness; you are so dear to me and I hope your birthday was as delicious as the pizza you posted looked. {{{{HUGS}}}}.
> 
> I'm going to post a few pictures and try not to be too repetitive of those also posted. A HUGE thank you to NanaCaren for all the picture posting she did. Love you girl! Also love Jamie!!! Also Marianne did many of the pictures for me, all of those at the vineyard.


Soooo nice, love to the pictures are great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I think you could use a nine if you have one.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I am ready to do the bind off on my shawl. Directions say "use a bigger sized needle to ensure a stretchy edge that can be blocked to a half circle" my question is how much bigger a needle? used an 8 on the shawl would a 10 be big enough for the bind off?


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I missed everyone on Skype. Guess all I did was at the knitting store. Would love to have seen you Shirley. I did see a few when they asked to see the blanket but that was toward the end of the night. Jamie told me they wanted to see my blanket but I thought she meant take a picture of it and when I took it out nobody was there with a camera. .


I found it a bit difficult with everyone talking I did talk to Sorlenna and Charlotte for awhile -- it was so nice to meet both of them. Then Julie and I had a couple of conversations. I said hello to some of the others. I had a headache and finally 'threw in the towel'


----------



## Lurker 2

edited out! managed a Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> jknappva - always nice to see beautiful pictures. Your grandson is a real charmer.
> 
> Designer1234 - Your flower garden is lovely. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> Julie - By any chance, did the artist title that a "Cone" tree!!!


No- they were just grumbling about what the students had done on a two day absence (presumeably of the teaching staff).


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Few more pic from KAP


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam nice picture, and that boy is so cute . Fruit bowl look yummy.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful scarf.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- back at work -- however, Welcome home Gwen and Marianne -I haven't had a chance to read your posts but it sounds like you did a wonderful job.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen -- I just opened a new class taught by Saroj (she is the lady who taught the Tree of Life"
> 
> she is teaching one of her own designs the criss cross scarf - go to the link below my post and click on #32 and join in. this is a simple but very pretty scarf.


----------



## Cashmeregma

More...it goes on and on.


----------



## iamsam

it was avery.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Few more pic from KAP


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I am ready to do the bind off on my shawl. Directions say "use a bigger sized needle to ensure a stretchy edge that can be blocked to a half circle" my question is how much bigger a needle? used an 8 on the shawl would a 10 be big enough for the bind off?


would depend if you are a very tight worker- I normally would go up one size!


----------



## pacer

Julie...I hope you are safe. So many trials you seem to face and with such good spirits. You are loved and cared about from so many people around the world. Take care.

Angora....I am glad that you enjoyed the origami box. It is easier to do a box when I am tired than knit something only to tink it later when I find mistakes that my tired hands made.

My DS was a great help in doing the carving on the watermelon and drawing pictures for Bentley, the White elephant table and then he gave me some of his pictures to find homes for. Fittingly Marianne and Gwen now have some special artwork from him. He is autistic and sharing his drawings and artwork gives him real value in this world. He will soon be working on a large dragon drawing for the lady who runs the office at the town house. 

Happy birthday to Flyty1n. 

I am happy to see that people made it home safely from our lovely weekend. I have been enjoying the pictures and reliving the moments that were so wonderful. 

Started working out today. I want to be skinnier for next year's gathering and mostly to keep myself healthier.

It is late for me so I am ready to knit a few rows of some mittens and off to sleep I will go.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> love it myfanwy - I think it is very funny.
> 
> sam


that is rather what I thought!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy winging its way to you myfanwy - so glad you have a doc visit so soon.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## margewhaples

I am continuing to build strength by resting and not taxing the body alot. Will begin tai chi routines tomorrow with a formal class in chi quong and scheswan sp? form. It is a 26 movement class-but I have no transportation to the Sun classes that I really love. I did not wash or do the dishes today as planned, but Thurs or Fri or Sat will do.
Update: Bob, my bro, has returned to ICU in the hospital as he could not maintain in the SNF. When adequately medicated for pain his vital functions slipped and he was transported to the hosp. by ambulance and coded 2 X in the ER so was intubated again and the family alerted that medically it appears hopeless and they would like to shut off life support. My nephew said that Helen appears ready for this now as all she sees is that we are torturing him to keep him alive. I told my nephew that they have my full support in this decision if that is what she wishes. He is no longer conscious or able to express his wishes ( Of course this is expected after being defibrillated twise) but he is not now sedated. This is always a difficult process to watch someone you love pass, but I don't wish him any further struggle and it is also so hard on Helen and the children, who for years have not made adequate use of his last years for reverie. I too wish I had been able to spend more time with them. Without transportation I have had to satisfied with telephone visits. Prayers for the whole family are needed. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> do you have an url for this site myfanwy?
> 
> sam


you could try <www.whalewatch.co.nz> as a starting point- otherwise I could give you my facebook name in a PM.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I recall seeing him, with his 'hat' in 2011! Wonder if he will be allowed to wear it through the Commonwealth Games?


I think he will, he's been wearing a cone for years now. He's become a bit of an iconic feature of Glasgow!


----------



## nittergma

Ditto


thewren said:


> we want to picture of the aran sweater you brought to the kap.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Ok, since DH was kind enough to unpack the car here is my loot. I'm so excited:
> 
> I have always wanted a spindle and didn't even know what a lucet was but am excited to learn.
> 
> Was going to wait and see if someone else had posted but I can't seem to catch up so I will just post anyway and since you waited a long time twice or thrice is better than none. With all the work Gwen and her apprentices put into this we can't say thank you enough.


Nice


----------



## Cashmeregma

Prayers sent Marge.


----------



## iamsam

finally!!! I am totally caught up - so glad everyone made it home safely. I am really looking forward to next year - hope for lots and lots - Heidi and family are ready also - they thoroughly (?) enjoyed everyone. just think - maybe Bentley will be walking by the time you get back. they grow too fast.

sam


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> More...it goes on and on.


WOW awesome!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

And More:
Can you believe I not only got a Kaffee Facet book from Rookie but a Nicky Epstein book. Who brought that and thank you from the bottom of my heart!! I haven't even gotten to look at my books yet and I can't wait. Wow, thought I was all done photographing, but I can tell you that the yarn is 2 skeins of homespun.


----------



## KateB

Budasha - Welcome back and I'm so glad to hear that your scans are all good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Last but not least...Happy Belated birthday to Julie!!! I meant to send birthday wishes when I return to the hotel on Saturday night and just crashed into bed instead. Please forgive me for this tardiness; you are so dear to me and I hope your birthday was as delicious as the pizza you posted looked. {{{{HUGS}}}}.


Thanks Gwen- I have at last the extra balls of Hibiscus, (Deborah Norton ) so I will have enough to make a hat and mitts (fingerless) to match my Accidental Star Cowl- I must try to figure out the pattern for that! I ordered the yarn from a shop in Brisbane, Australia, to avoid the appalling postal charges. I also odered a skein of Caron Simply Soft, in a colourway I really love- Spring Brook- Thanks NanaCaren for giving me the original ball in a parcel, last year!


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> how can they cut power to just your water cylinder?
> 
> sam


Down here they used to have a voluntary program where they put a thingy on the air conditioner to turn it off during high consumption times. Keeps from everybody going out altogether. They don't have that program any more, though. I don't know if they have more capacity now or if it was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Patches39

margewhaples said:


> I am continuing to build strength by resting and not taxing the body alot. Will begin tai chi routines tomorrow with a formal class in chi quong and scheswan sp? form. It is a 26 movement class-but I have no transportation to the Sun classes that I really love. I did not wash or do the dishes today as planned, but Thurs or Fri or Sat will do.
> Update: Bob, my bro, has returned to ICU in the hospital as he could not maintain in the SNF. When adequately medicated for pain his vital functions slipped and he was transported to the hosp. by ambulance and coded 2 X in the ER so was intubated again and the family alerted that medically it appears hopeless and they would like to shut off life support. My nephew said that Helen appears ready for this now as all she sees is that we are torturing him to keep him alive. I told my nephew that they have my full support in this decision if that is what she wishes. He is no longer conscious or able to express his wishes ( Of course this is expected after being defibrillated twise) but he is not now sedated. This is always a difficult process to watch someone you love pass, but I don't wish him any further struggle and it is also so hard on Helen and the children, who for years have not made adequate use of his last years for reverie. I too wish I had been able to spend more time with them. Without transportation I have had to satisfied with telephone visits. Prayers for the whole family are needed. Marlark Marge.


You got it, praying now, and special pray just for you along with this "BIG HUG"


----------



## Designer1234

*Welcome home everyone*! I have been on and off the TP all day as I was back at work on the workshops ---* HOwever, I want to welcome you all back home and I am so glad you had such a wonderful time. thanks to Caren for all the pictures. Everyone of us appreciated it*.

A couple of people have pm'd me about the 'cards' (wondering what they were) here is a welcome home picture of 4 of them. These are especially for Nana Caren for her photos. We were all anxiously waiting for them. Shirley


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> where is gozo?
> 
> sam


Near Malta.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...I hope you are safe. So many trials you seem to face and with such good spirits. You are loved and cared about from so many people around the world. Take care.


Thank you Pacer! I sort of have got used to life throwing me curve balls- If it happens twice- the relief comes when I work out the third- But at the moment I have given up on counting- it is a matter of just getting by day by day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen- I have at last the extra balls of Hibiscus, (Deborah Norton ) so I will have enough to make a hat and mitts (fingerless) to match my Accidental Star Cowl- I must try to figure out the pattern for that! I ordered the yarn from a shop in Brisbane, Australia, to avoid the appalling postal charges. I also odered a skein of Caron Simply Soft, in a colourway I really love- Spring Brook- Thanks NanaCaren for giving me the original ball in a parcel, last year!


You are most welcome,. You should have let me know you needed more I would have sent it over asap dear friend.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> And More:
> Can you believe I not only got a Kaffee Facet book from Rookie but a Nicky Epstein book. Who brought that and thank you from the bottom of my heart!! I haven't even gotten to look at my books yet and I can't wait. Wow, thought I was all done photographing, but I can tell you that the yarn is 2 skeins of homespun.


WOW!!!! Beautiful gifts. Love the books. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> healing energy winging its way to you myfanwy - so glad you have a doc visit so soon.
> 
> sam


That one took a week to come through- my ticker has been playing up- so I may have to get to the hospital in a hurry- but it does feel a lot more steady again. I tried to have the appointment brought forward as the overnight helpline suggested but it was a no go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Budasha...So great to see you and glad you got a good report but sad about the cough.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I think he will, he's been wearing a cone for years now. He's become a bit of an iconic feature of Glasgow!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome,. You should have let me know you needed more I would have sent it over asap dear friend.


I WANT more of that beautiful Bamboo silk in Aubergine that you sent me- (hint hint!!!!!!) you are too kind!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *Welcome home everyone*! I have been on and off the TP all day as I was back at work on the workshops ---* HOwever, I want to welcome you all back home and I am so glad you had such a wonderful time. thanks to Caren for all the pictures. Everyone of us appreciated it*.
> 
> A couple of people have pm'd me about the 'cards' (wondering what they were) here is a welcome home picture of 4 of them. These are especially for Nana Caren for her photos. We were all anxiously waiting for them. Shirley


WOW!!!!!! Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That one took a week to come through- my ticker has been playing up- so I may have to get to the hospital in a hurry- but it does feel a lot more steady again. I tried to have the appointment brought forward as the overnight helpline suggested but it was a no go.


Oh Julie, all this stress is getting to you. I pray for you and hope you will be ok. May all our prayers, and they are many, keep you strong.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *Welcome home everyone*! I have been on and off the TP all day as I was back at work on the workshops ---* HOwever, I want to welcome you all back home and I am so glad you had such a wonderful time. thanks to Caren for all the pictures. Everyone of us appreciated it*.
> 
> A couple of people have pm'd me about the 'cards' (wondering what they were) here is a welcome home picture of 4 of them. These are especially for Nana Caren for her photos. We were all anxiously waiting for them. Shirley


Shirley, those are so beautiful. I posted mine and I think it is on page 88 or one of the pages next to that. Everyone was so pleased when we all got our cards and we took the time to show each other what card we had gotten. They were all individual and each with its own special beauty. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and I know from everyone's hearts.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> JuneK, the horses used to run free in the area of the Corolla lighthouse when we were stationed at MCAS Cherry Point, NC. That was before that area of the Outer Banks got to be so popular and folks began building all over the place. The last I heard the horses had been ''fenced out'' because they were trampling those expensive grass lawns built (and maintained) on the sand around the even more expensive, almost-palatial homes now there.
> 
> IMHO, that is a shame on the residents who have taken the wild area and made it so similar to the VERY expensive communities building up on the mainland. So, now the horses are not permitted to roam as they have for generations. And the next gigantic hurricane coming through will not only take the Banks and ''lawns'', it will take those very palatial homes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And tax payers will probably have to pay for their restoration.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Label/logo/badge was from AZ Sticks (Sandi). 


Angora1 said:


> More...it goes on and on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I won a Kaffee Facet book at the White Elephant and am thrilled with it.
> Rookie Retiree brought that and it was just perfect for me.


Yeah, I have a couple of those and just looking through it is a delight... such wonderful colors and designs...


----------



## wannabear

At this point I've come to the end of the entries made when I clicked on my email notification. Page 90. I've been reading madly trying to catch up, but I know there is more that will be lurking when I close this email. That was about forty pages since I last had time to look. 

Julie, it's really worrisome reading about all the things going on with you. I don't see how it is you can be having a near emergency and not be able to get in for medical assistance. I wish I could come down there and help you out. Sounds like you're all on your own. I hope to hear better news soon. 

Hi Marianne! You had a party! I'm keeping an eye on this crowd in future. If you don't pay attention, you miss out, huh?

Giving up for this evening. Everybody stay well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I WANT more of that beautiful Bamboo silk in Aubergine that you sent me- (hint hint!!!!!!) you are too kind!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Will look in my stash for it. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Will time to turn in, saying good night, so glad everyone made it home safe, and had a great time.  praying that everyone has a blessed tomorrow, and that it be filled with rest, peace, healing, comfort, and joy, and be laced with love. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh Julie, all this stress is getting to you. I pray for you and hope you will be ok. May all our prayers, and they are many, keep you strong.


It really did not help that I managed to forget to take my morning pills yesterday- I spent the day not knowing why I was feeling so wretched- and the JW neighbour again has razed the plants on the driveway, on my side, down to the soil- that really did not help my equanimity.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> At this point I've come to the end of the entries made when I clicked on my email notification. Page 90. I've been reading madly trying to catch up, but I know there is more that will be lurking when I close this email. That was about forty pages since I last had time to look.
> 
> Julie, it's really worrisome reading about all the things going on with you. I don't see how it is you can be having a near emergency and not be able to get in for medical assistance. I wish I could come down there and help you out. Sounds like you're all on your own. I hope to hear better news soon.
> 
> Hi Marianne! You had a party! I'm keeping an eye on this crowd in future. If you don't pay attention, you miss out, huh?
> 
> Giving up for this evening. Everybody stay well.


Dear Wannabear, how kind of you to want to come and help, and yes life is pretty lonely at times these days- this is why I am loath to take a decision that would necessitate getting a new home for Ringo- again he is literally at my feet- a dog can love so unconditionally.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Will look in my stash for it. :-D


I'll have to get someone to take a photo of me wearing the cowl I made out of the two balls you sent me!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Label/logo/badge was from AZ Sticks (Sandi).


Thank you. I have to see if I can edit my post. Oh no, too late.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> More...it goes on and on.


Too late to edit my post so.....
In the post of the card from Designer and the iron on sticker, the sticker is from AZ sticks. Thank you so much AZ.

Posting a sheet so you get the site to go to.


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> the finished result! Two hours till Skype time! I wonder where everyone is now- anyone know what came after the winery?


Yummmmm Julie!!! A belated Happy Birthday my dear!! Hope it was a great day for you!!


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> Are those bottles wrapped in white paper heading to Sam's too?


I purchased a few bottles for gifts for C and Daniel, poor Daniel went home before I got home, LOL.. they may not last until the middle of August, LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen- I have at last the extra balls of Hibiscus, (Deborah Norton ) so I will have enough to make a hat and mitts (fingerless) to match my Accidental Star Cowl- I must try to figure out the pattern for that! I ordered the yarn from a shop in Brisbane, Australia, to avoid the appalling postal charges. I also odered a skein of Caron Simply Soft, in a colourway I really love- Spring Brook- Thanks NanaCaren for giving me the original ball in a parcel, last year!


Trust me to muddle with a motor bike when I am wearing my biker jacket! Deborah Norville- Premier Yarns. And far too late to edit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Yummmmm Julie!!! A belated Happy Birthday my dear!! Hope it was a great day for you!!


It is a long story, darling lady- I am trying to 'keep my pecker up' (i.e., trying not to let things get me down to much- next door has razed the plants again, just as they were recovering)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a long story, darling lady- I am trying to 'keep my pecker up' (i.e., trying not to let things get me down to much- next door has razed the plants again, just as they were recovering)


Ok Julie, now we get to laugh at the differences in the language. Keeping one's pecker up means something totally different over here. But nonetheless, how awful about your plants and they definitely know you didn't want it done!!!! No wonder your heart is fibrillating. Think we need to hold the Knitapalooza in New Zealand and take our sharp needles. Now that's a picture. Look out for the knitters.
Hope things start looking up for you soon because you've had enough for a lifetime and more.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> midnight - what a day - nonstop conversations all day - I skipped the winery and came home and took a power nap - I don't do well in the heat and humidity. the yarn shop a/c could not keep up with so many people there at one time.
> 
> it is so fun meeting face to face those that we have been talking to online.
> 
> more food than you can believe - they must have been thinking to feed the third army also. lol
> 
> you might send some prayers into the ether for gwen and Marianne - they are both in a lot of pain - Marianne's dog bit her little finger - should have had stitches - guess she thought she didn't have time. she has knocked it several times today - very painful. Gwen's back is acting up - she might have a crushed disk. so they both need some special care.
> 
> very fun skyping -
> 
> and I am going to bed - two mornings of having to get up for a 8:30 breakfast. my body wonders what is going on. lol
> 
> I will try and catch up tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Sam, my finger is much better, the butterfly bandages have it pulled together quite nicely! The humidity to me was not that bad, it was the biting flies!! Yow, those things hurt!! Mosquito's don't bother me, one will attempt to bite realize that I have no blood then warn the others not to waste their time.. LOL :roll: :wink:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy coming your way myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That one took a week to come through- my ticker has been playing up- so I may have to get to the hospital in a hurry- but it does feel a lot more steady again. I tried to have the appointment brought forward as the overnight helpline suggested but it was a no go.


----------



## iamsam

that's being Christian?????

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It really did not help that I managed to forget to take my morning pills yesterday- I spent the day not knowing why I was feeling so wretched- and the JW neighbour again has razed the plants on the driveway, on my side, down to the soil- that really did not help my equanimity.


----------



## Marianne818

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I got home around midnight from Sam's house. I had a much less eventful drive home than the drive there. It was raining fairly hard when I left home and continued to rain really hard, but about 20 miles from home, it rained even harder & started to hail pea sized hail. Luckily, that only lasted 5 minutes, and the rest of the drive was okay.
> 
> It was lots of fun meeting my friend Ceili but then meeting all the other people, too. Gwen & Marianne really outdid themselves. I walked away with so many goodies I lost count. The yarn shop was expensive. I bought 10 skeins of cobalt blue yarn for an Aran sweater that's a wool blend & wonderfully soft & the pattern & 2 skeins of a mohair blend for a scarf.
> 
> From there, Ceili & I got lost going to the winery, but we chatted the whole way there, so it was fine. The wine tasting was yummy, and I even bought a bottle of rhubarb wine. From there, we couldn't find Sam's house even though we drove by it 3 times. Somehow we finally found it. It was so much fun getting to know people even better, and the food was fabulous. I really appreciated that I could eat nearly everything there even though I'm allergic to cow's milk.
> 
> Bentley's gifts were all gorgeous. Angora1 really outdid herself. I had to clean out a closet recently, and found a UFO. It was a stuffed animal made out of camouflage yarn with head & body & ears attached. I found 3 of the 4 limbs, so I stuffed the 2 arms & attached them. I tried to do a face, but gave up. It didn't need a face because it was so cute without it. Anyhow, I'm glad that people liked it.
> 
> The yarn swap was fabulous, too. There was really nice stuff in there. I found the two sizes of circular needles I need to knit the above mentioned sweater & some Lion Homespun that will make lovely prayer shawls. The white elephant event was fun, too. It was fun to see Gwen get exactly what she wanted from Ceili.
> 
> I had a great time, but it's time for bed. Good night, all!


Aran, I cannot wait to see your sweater!!! I didn't see the mohair, I bet it will be beautiful though. You do such beautiful works!! So wonderful to get to know you, such a sweetheart for sure!! I loved your camo toy, just too cute!!! If you are ever down Georgia way, please, please be sure to let me know.. we can do some LYS hopping together!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Ok Julie, now we get to laugh at the differences in the language. Keeping one's pecker up means something totally different over here. But nonetheless, how awful about your plants and they definitely know you didn't want it done!!!! No wonder your heart is fibrillating. Think we need to hold the Knitapalooza in New Zealand and take our sharp needles. Now that's a picture. Look out for the knitters.
> Hope things start looking up for you soon because you've had enough for a lifetime and more.


I did wonder about what it might mean, that is why I translated it!!!


----------



## iamsam

did you get a tetnus shot.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, my finger is much better, the butterfly bandages have it pulled together quite nicely! The humidity to me was not that bad, it was the biting flies!! Yow, those things hurt!! Mosquito's don't bother me, one will attempt to bite realize that I have no blood then warn the others not to waste their time.. LOL :roll: :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

Sandy said:


> Gwen and Marianne I'm sending prayers and healing energy your way. Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thank you all.. I am doing much better, hope to get a good night sleep tonight.. I didn't have my pills last night so only slept about 4 hours. Finger is much better, still a bit sore to the touch, but has finally stopped hurting all the time!!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> And yet more.


Just a few of my favorite people in this world!!!! So many that couldn't come but you were very much missed!!! NanaCaren, you are totally awesome and so is my girl Jaime!!


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear the dynamic duo are having issues... You can pick up a little metal splint for fingers in drugstore. I think Marianne needs one and definitely needs to have finger looked at..
> I was worried about Gewn's back, as she has been complaining for a bit now and she surely overdid with loading/unloading van etc.... I've been there and done that... NOT FUN.... She needs to see the Dr. as well... Healing thoughts to both and maybe a few extra rest stops on the drive home.


Jynx I found one Sunday evening, LOL. Has help so very much!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Ok Julie, now we get to laugh at the differences in the language. Keeping one's pecker up means something totally different over here. But nonetheless, how awful about your plants and they definitely know you didn't want it done!!!! No wonder your heart is fibrillating. Think we need to hold the Knitapalooza in New Zealand and take our sharp needles. Now that's a picture. Look out for the knitters.
> Hope things start looking up for you soon because you've had enough for a lifetime and more.


remember you could visit Hobbiton in the Waikato- and then there are all those wonderful locations down in the Queenstown area- Not that I have watched much of Jackson's output- but I do respect his eye for a good location.
My brother and I are of the opinion that the pecker in question is the beak of a bird, not the less savoury picture one can image.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> healing energy coming your way myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that's being Christian?????
> 
> sam


NO, not in my opinion, and I know Marge tends to agree with me.


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> Marianne you may need a tetnus shot


Had one 2 years ago, the butterfly strips have closed up the wound nicely. Will see my doctor on Thursday if I am still having any soreness. No signs of infection, I've had my shots so no danger to my dog.. ROFL. :roll: :wink: He is current on his shots also. Had just done his teeth cleaning a few days before hand, so that was a plus!


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I support you 100% as to your decision to move or stay. I do think you need to do what is best for you in the long run. Even though visits to Fale may not be the best for the two of you, it might be the best for you. You are definitely the one having to give up the most. Take your time. One thing about staying in NZ is that you would be able to keep your babies and your home.

In trying to get my "ducks in a row" for the 2014 KAP, which airport would be the best to fly into from Texas? That may be an option unless some of us Texans should be able to ride together.

78 or 33 1/3 albums- I think mine are the 33s, but now I have to go check. If I recall correctly, the 78s were thicker and heavier. I do know that I will not use a Beatles album. They may actually be worth something someday!


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> You seldom see a horse that is not photogenic- lovely shots- I think I have read of those wild horses.


You may have read about the ones on Chincoteague and Assateague. there is a very famous children's book about one on Chincoteague. I have a picture of a friend's daughter petting one on the beach when we camped in the area.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I tried both types of albums and found the 33s better. Added weight to them after shaping by fastening metal nuts (as in nuts & bolts)painted black and a pailette over the hole in the nuts to make little short legs. The 78 records tended not to melt as nicely and to crack. Of course someone else may have better luck with the 78s.

I've become very tired and stayed up too late. Heading to bed. Will check in tomorrow. Hug to everyone. Goodnight.
everyone


pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I support you 100% as to your decision to move or stay. I do think you need to do what is best for you in the long run. Even though visits to Fale may not be the best for the two of you, it might be the best for you. You are definitely the one having to give up the most. Take your time. One thing about staying in NZ is that you would be able to keep your babies and your home.
> 
> In trying to get my "ducks in a row" for the 2014 KAP, which airport would be the best to fly into from Texas? That may be an option unless some of us Texans should be able to ride together.
> 
> 78 or 33 1/3 albums- I think mine are the 33s, but now I have to go check. If I recall correctly, the 78s were thicker and heavier. I do know that I will not use a Beatles album. They may actually be worth something someday!


----------



## Marianne818

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Ello everyone I'm NanaCaren DD. thank you all for a very wonderful weekend I will miss you all till next year. To all who weren't here HELLO  it's going to be fun getting to know you


PJs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooo Hooooo doing the happy dance that you are online with us!!!!! I know I'm wayyyyy behind in my reading and postings, but Mom has been very needy since I got home. I managed about 3 to 4 hours sleep last night hope to be in bed in a few (it's a little after 11 pm Tuesday night) I forgot I promised to do a 2 mile waterfall hike in the morning.. that's 2 miles one way :shock: It's not the 4 miles really, it's the 75 steps down then back up to get back to the car. I think I'd rather go tubing instead.. LOL 
I found my class on crochet, so hope to keep my end of the deal, hmmmmm what is your favorite color again??? Oh yes, pink.. I mean green.. LOL.. I know it's Blue!! :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

Ceili said:


> Got back from the KAP a couple of hours ago, unpacked and then sat down to catch up.
> 
> FIRST: I just want to apologize to everyone about my name. I just didn't realize it would be mispronounced. I'd introduce myself, and just get blank looks because everyone thought it was pronounced "See-Lee" (even Aran). It's really pronounced "Kay-Lee". Oh well, it was pretty funny. I think Zoe got it, though. I didn't get much Skype time, but enjoyed meeting the ones I managed to meet.
> 
> I'm still on a high from the festivities. I'm usually very uncomfortable in party situations, but not this time. I'm also very camera shy, but so far, I seem to be featured in most of the pics posted. I'm the redhead in the lighter green top.
> 
> Gwen and Marianne did an amazing job. They made so many favors for us, and not just trinkets, either! A louette (sp), the yarn bowls made out of records, a yarn spindle, lazy-susan thingy, stitch markers, name tags, too many things to mention. Really, it was like new surprise every hour. All the work that they did, and everything went so smoothly, I'm just blown away. Took lots of pictures, but I have to figure out how to put them on the new computer.
> 
> Sam was incredible! His family was sooooooo welcoming! the teenagers were great, and the little ones were adorable! (I was the first one who got to hold Bentley! What a good baby! Alert, but soooo mellow. Lexi was extremely helpful to everyone, and so sweet. Heather and Anna were fantastic too.
> 
> I just loved, loved, loved meeting you all and hope to meet more of you at the 2nd annual KAP. (Gwen and Marianne will be running that one, too, so you know it will be just as fantastic!) I've never had so many hugs in my life! I also lost my voice, not as much as Rookie, but still was pretty comical (I'm at the tail end of a bout of bronchitis, so it had to happen sometime).
> 
> Aran and I got lost twice, but that was great, as we had some alone time together - I'm so glad he came!
> 
> I've laid out everything I came home with on my dining table, and I'm just astounded at the embarrassment of riches.
> 
> I'm also want to say that we received wonderful service everywhere we went. All of the wait staff was wonderful and attentive (so glad someone got a picture of Logan at Bob Evans. I could just eat him up, he was so cute!)
> 
> When we parted, several people told me not to cry. I denied it, but I was!
> 
> Okay, enough for now. I love you all and miss you already! We truly are a family!


Love you Sister!!! I cried when you left too!!  But we had fun didn't we.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818

I've been trying to catch up, on page 44 of 92 :shock: I do need to get on to bed though. As my friends will be here early to start the hike. Gads, why did I ever agree to this???? ROFL. Cause I love waterfalls I guess??? LOL. 
I have so much to say, but I think I will wait till the morning as if I start now, I will get too emotional.. just want everyone to know how wonderful Sam and his family are, they are very special people, I love them dearly and do hope that they will seriously consider coming to visit in North GA next summer!! (After baseball season of course  ) 
I have to close out for now.. will try to read a bit more before we leave in the morning. For now I will ask for sweet dreams for all that are preparing for dreamland. God Speed for those that are traveling.. Many prayers for all my wonderful KTP family.. May God hold you in the palms of his hands... 
Love you all so very much,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I support you 100% as to your decision to move or stay. I do think you need to do what is best for you in the long run. Even though visits to Fale may not be the best for the two of you, it might be the best for you. You are definitely the one having to give up the most. Take your time. One thing about staying in NZ is that you would be able to keep your babies and your home.


Dear Pammie, if we adjust the 'babies' to keeping the one 'baby'- I feel much more comfortable about having Ringo- when he is the only one- it was stretching my budget badly trying to be a responsible owner to both of them. It is a matter of my home, and all that I have invested in recent years, in purchases deliberately to see me into retirement. I really don't think Lupe is interested in seeing it from my point of view. There is my home, - the transport network which is good- the shopping which is accessible- medical practice, local- major Hospital a short train ride away. Were Fale to return 'home' I know now how to go about getting assistance from the Health Board, to get help caring for Fale, and the senior niece and nephew are moving into the front house, with the adopted daughter. (actually a niece). Gt niece to me and Fale. 
I just took a phone call from the senior niece- it seems everyone wants to buy my possessions- but I really cannot afford to let more go. I am in the ridiculous situation of having nothing on which to play my CD's!!!! so will be forced to buy a new player- I will have to start saving- putting aside a little each week- I have one radio I can use- the other is old and does not hold the frequency any longer. 
I am just going to have to stand firm about what is best for me. And I have too many friends buried here, now. Too many memories...


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> You may have read about the ones on Chincoteague and Assateague. there is a very famous children's book about one on Chincoteague. I have a picture of a friend's daughter petting one on the beach when we camped in the area.


could well be!


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> =I went for my CT scan in June and while there, I picked up a cold and have had it ever since. Still coughing my head off. Saw my oncologist to get the results of the scan last week. The radiation worked perfectly and there are no signs of any new lesions. He didn't seem overly concerned about my cough so I guess I shouldn't be either although it's annoying.


 That is wonderful news that the radiation has done it's job.... but sorry to hear about the cough...I know just how exhausting that can be,,, and even painful. My oncologist wasn't concerned about mine either or the first diagnoses fungus..... so it took me a bunch of other Dr.]s and a lung biopsy before I finally got my cough treated..... DON"T DO THAT!!!!! See you regular Dr. if it doesn't clear up in another week or so....

So good to see you back


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> ] She keeps the Liquid Fence company in business...her grown son calls it Liquid 'Stench' because it smells so bad! LOL!JuneK


I think I have to agree with him..... It is awful..... NOTHING we did at mom's house kept the deer from eating the bushes.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> As many times as I've been to the Outer Banks where they are, I've never seen them or the dolphins every one else says show up often offshore!
> JuneK


I know the feeling. There can be a meteor shower.... and yet I have never seen a falling star..... when everyone else sees them right and left....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I am ready to do the bind off on my shawl. Directions say "use a bigger sized needle to ensure a stretchy edge that can be blocked to a half circle" my question is how much bigger a needle? used an 8 on the shawl would a 10 be big enough for the bind off?


Yes.... I usually go up just one size but I think a 10 would be fine....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen -- I just opened a new class taught by Saroj (she is the lady who taught the Tree of Life"
> 
> she is teaching one of her own designs the criss cross scarf - go to the link below my post and click on #32 and join in. this is a simple but very pretty scarf.


Love this scarf... I have a pattern for one almost identical..... anything woven gets my attention....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to go into the ins and outs, but there is a very real probability I may not go to Australia. I have started a process of prevarication, in the hopes that things may become clearer with time. I am worried about the enormous sacrifice Lupe is expecting me to make. I can't go into specifics but she is not my favourite person at the moment.
> Thanks for the Birthday wish!!!!


Julie,,, so sorry to hear that you are hitting such obstacles and having to reconsider your plans... It is just so unsettling to be unsettled. You do have to live with the consequences so it is best to really think long and hard....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I have always wanted a spindle and didn't even know what a lucet was but am excited to learn.
> 
> Was going to wait and see if someone else had posted but I can't seem to catch up so I will just post anyway and since you waited a long time twice or thrice is better than none. With all the work Gwen and her apprentices put into this we can't say thank you enough.


I've never heard of a lucet either.... and that spindle is wonderful.... What a wonderful piece to have... and I will be showing this picture to DH...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> More...it goes on and on.


Talk about some generous and very creative folks... Love the patch and the bag and EVERYTHING...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> it was avery.
> 
> sam


Darling boy... and it always amazes me that they can just drop and sleep no matter what is going on around them.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

margewhaples said:


> I am continuing to build strength by resting and not taxing the body alot. Will begin tai chi routines tomorrow with a formal class in chi quong and scheswan sp? form. It is a 26 movement class-but I have no transportation to the Sun classes that I really love. I did not wash or do the dishes today as planned, but Thurs or Fri or Sat will do.
> Update: Bob, my bro, has returned to ICU in the hospital as he could not maintain in the SNF. When adequately medicated for pain his vital functions slipped and he was transported to the hosp. by ambulance and coded 2 X in the ER so was intubated again and the family alerted that medically it appears hopeless and they would like to shut off life support. My nephew said that Helen appears ready for this now as all she sees is that we are torturing him to keep him alive. I told my nephew that they have my full support in this decision if that is what she wishes. He is no longer conscious or able to express his wishes ( Of course this is expected after being defibrillated twise) but he is not now sedated. This is always a difficult process to watch someone you love pass, but I don't wish him any further struggle and it is also so hard on Helen and the children, who for years have not made adequate use of his last years for reverie. I too wish I had been able to spend more time with them. Without transportation I have had to satisfied with telephone visits. Prayers for the whole family are needed. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I am so glad to hear that you are getting back to some routine and sorry that the transportation issue makes it so hard for you to do the things you truly enjoy.... As for the situation with your brother,,,, you are a very wise lady to face reality and to support the tough decision left to the family. it is incredibly difficult to watch as someone goes through this..... and it is so easy to have remorse and vacillate but I do think it is the kindest thing to let him go and leave all the pain behind.... Still, my heart goes out to you....


----------



## margewhaples

Children have very high levels of the sleep hormone Melatonin which wanes as age progresses. But isn't it marvelous to watch their oh such innocent sleep. They look like angels.
Marlark Marge.

I was told at 9:00 P.M. they removed the life-support from my brother and will await natures course while keeping him comfortable with Morphine. If he were awake he would smile and say bring it on. Marge.


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up and I think I will go to bed soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> That is wonderful news that the radiation has done it's job.... but sorry to hear about the cough...I know just how exhausting that can be,,, and even painful. My oncologist wasn't concerned about mine either or the first diagnoses fungus..... so it took me a bunch of other Dr.]s and a lung biopsy before I finally got my cough treated..... DON"T DO THAT!!!!! See you regular Dr. if it doesn't clear up in another week or so....
> 
> So good to see you back


Thank you so much Designer. I felt you had the answer and I'm so glad you saw Budasha's post as I think it sounds like something quite similar, if not the same. I wanted to tell Budasha but felt it was yours to tell. Here we are coming together and helping one another. Something quite important seems to be happening on here where we help each other in so many ways. I pray Budasha sees this post.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> That one took a week to come through- my ticker has been playing up- so I may have to get to the hospital in a hurry- but it does feel a lot more steady again. I tried to have the appointment brought forward as the overnight helpline suggested but it was a no go.


Now you really have me worried.. If the need arises, is there some neighbor that could get you to the emergency room quickly? You surely can't be taking a bus.... 
All this stress is not good for you either.... Please take it very easy until you see the Dr...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie,,, so sorry to hear that you are hitting such obstacles and having to reconsider your plans... It is just so unsettling to be unsettled. You do have to live with the consequences so it is best to really think long and hard....


One sort of learns to expect it when you are me. Decisions sometimes have been straight forward- but not this one.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, my finger is much better, the butterfly bandages have it pulled together quite nicely! The humidity to me was not that bad, it was the biting flies!! Yow, those things hurt!! Mosquito's don't bother me, one will attempt to bite realize that I have no blood then warn the others not to waste their time.. LOL :roll: :wink:


My BFF was nipped by the neighbor's dog this week.... I do hope you are really watching that for infection...... (I remember my dad putting butterfly bandages on me as a kid.) I know what you mean about those fly bites,,, Horse flies are the worst... Chiggers love me but not so much the mosquitoes, which is really fortunate since my town is spraying almost weekly for West Nile......

You and Gwen sure did a bang up job for this gathering..... Kudos to you both....


----------



## Cashmeregma

margewhaples said:


> Marlark Marge.
> 
> I was told at 9:00 P.M. they removed the life-support from my brother and will await natures course while keeping him comfortable with Morphine. If he were awake he would smile and say bring it on. Marge.


I send prayers for him Marge. May you find support and comfort in knowing others are praying for him and for all of you who will lose this obviously special person. Peace to you tonight and peace for him.


----------



## gagesmom

Prayers for you and your family Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> In trying to get my "ducks in a row" for the 2014 KAP, which airport would be the best to fly into from Texas? That may be an option unless some of us Texans should be able to ride together.


 We should talk as time gets closer. I think that Fort Wayne or Cleveland would be the closest... but I fly standby and would probably do better to Chicago.... but DH may just be in a generous spirit and drive us..... There are enough of us here in Texas to do a big car pool!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is Gwen's record yarn bowl. You saw these earlier but I wanted to give more explanation. Would have posted earlier but my camera battery had to be charged. The bowls were individual and each one special. Mine says in gold writing:
When life starts to unravel, get your knit sticks and stitch it.

Oh how I love that. We stitch our lives with stitches of love. I love my very special yarn bowl and being married to a musician this has even more meaning. How did you ever do these Gwen. You are sooooo creative. The gifts just kept coming and coming and I must tell you, Gwen was just as excited about the gifts and giving them as we were receiving them. Thank you Gwen so much for all you did and a thank you to your assistants, DH & Marianne for helping you.
Sending you love and hugs across the miles.
Angora
XOXOXO

Oh and I musn't forget, the record label is still in the bottom of the bowl. Will take a photo and see if I can show that too. Truly a creative masterpiece and everything related to knitting or a related craft such as the lucet.
:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: More to come. Can't get it to post vertical so trying alone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Now you really have me worried.. If the need arises, is there some neighbor that could get you to the emergency room quickly? You surely can't be taking a bus....
> All this stress is not good for you either.... Please take it very easy until you see the Dr...


Possibly, but she is more likely to call the ambulance-
and that is $90 I've not got...


----------



## Dreamweaver

We had a bit of good news today. DH went to dermatologist and was inspected head to toe. all the spots we thought were skin cancer were not.... so he had a few things burned off face and was told to come back in a year.... One down and so many more to go!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wanted to show you the outside of my bowl too. It is quite beautiful. It is vertical but keeps posting horizontal so I am trying posting it alone to see if it is a space issue. Never had this problem before. Guess you just need to turn your head sideways. Now stretch those necks gently. Isn't it gorgeous and soooo meaningful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a bit of good news today. DH went to dermatologist and was inspected head to toe. all the spots we thought were skin cancer were not.... so he had a few things burned off face and was told to come back in a year.... One down and so many more to go!!!!!!


Good news is always welcome. Thank you for letting us know. Yay!!!! You were due for good news.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to show you the outside of my bowl too. It is quite beautiful. It is vertical but keeps posting horizontal so I am trying posting it alone to see if it is a space issue. Never had this problem before. Guess you just need to turn your head sideways. Now stretch those necks gently. Isn't it gorgeous and soooo meaningful.


I knew those were cool, but didn't realize they were so special and painted and all. Just love it. Gwen really went all out...


----------



## Dreamweaver

I am caught up... it is juts after midnight so I'm going to go do my one puzzle and go to bed. I want to be up early to walk and water the plants... As it is supposed to feel like 108 degrees tomorrow.... I had better be up really early.... Most of the day will be spent inside doing a little quilting and deciding if I have made the skirt on this baby dress long enough... I'm not trusting the pattern..... Oh, and I must call the dentist's office and the trash pick up. Guess I'd better make myself a list.... Night all.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> We should talk as time gets closer. I think that Fort Wayne or Cleveland would be the closest... but I fly standby and would probably do better to Chicago.... but DH may just be in a generous spirit and drive us..... There are enough of us here in Texas to do a big car pool!!!!


It seems like I remember someone from San Antonio wanting to go. Sure wish I could remember who it was! Maybe they will speak up! Someone new lives close by also. I think we could get a nice group. Sure hope it works out. Sounds like it was so much fun!


----------



## pammie1234

Love the bowls! I hadn't thought about painting it. Gwen, did you use a special paint? Great job!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I knew those were cool, but didn't realize they were so special and painted and all. Just love it. Gwen really went all out...


Yes, it just went on and on and the gift giving never stopped. Gwen worked on this from the very beginning of the planning apparently. Perhaps back in March, and never stopped. What a creative lady she is. Not only that her assistants probably never stopped either. LOL I know Gwen did it with love and passion and I feel it in every gift. Then the games she planned, the swap, and planning such a fabulous itinerary from so far away, plus room for us at restaurants and the winery tour with cheese and crackers. And who will ever forget the presents for the grandchildren with the boys even applauding and yaying for presents for Bentley, especially anything to do even vaguely with baseball. You added joy to so many people's lives. Thanks Gwen.
Said it never ends, must add on the painted picnic tables she brought, the canvas tents that went over them. There was so much. I think the Knitapalooza was Gwen's life for quite a while. We received emails with itineraries, plans for Sam & the family, plans for food, so beyond all I have posted there is so much unseen that she did too. I had to arrange work parties and work retirement parties and I know what a huge amount of work that was and I only had to order gifts not make them and the food was catered. Oh yes, and I even love my nametag.

Also thank you to all you KTPers who came and brought all the food we brought. It might be a while before Sam, Gary, and Heidi have to buy food. I know they will have nuts for a long time. I wonder if people will tell what dishes they brought. Pies (strawberry rubarb and cherry) and one of the greatest yarn birthday cakes you ever saw, and you did see it thanks to Nana Caren's photos, plus appetizers of cheese from a great cheese store and sliced summer sausage, fruit salad that you saw earlier and brats from a special meat store, chicken curry, and it goes on and on, quinoa salad, bean salad, cucumbers and onion, orzo salad, deviled eggs, tomatoes and onions for hamburgers and lentil burgers, two types of chips and salsa dips, bowl of shelled pumpkin seeds, pistachios, cashews, almonds with cranberries and raisins and a mixed bag with nuts, dried bananas and chocolate.

I must also tell you that Sam is every bit the gentleman you see on here and his character is evidenced in his children and grandchildren. The most wonderful family you will ever meet!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I am caught up... it is juts after midnight so I'm going to go do my one puzzle and go to bed. I want to be up early to walk and water the plants... As it is supposed to feel like 108 degrees tomorrow.... I had better be up really early.... Most of the day will be spent inside doing a little quilting and deciding if I have made the skirt on this baby dress long enough... I'm not trusting the pattern..... Oh, and I must call the dentist's office and the trash pick up. Guess I'd better make myself a list.... Night all.


Way too hot Dreamweaver. Good night dear and take care in that heat for sure!!

Oh yes, and could you post the quilting. I used to hand quilt and had just learned to machine quilt. Haven't done it for over 40 years now. How the years fly.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> and that is me singing in the background flyty1n.
> 
> sam


And I'm the one who's out of tune! Hope you had a very special day.


----------



## Sandy

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


Very handsome grandson! Love the sunsets and especially the swan.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> there is a rabbit eating right now - wonder if it is the same rabbit I saw last night. will look later - when it is early morning there - to see if there are any puffins around.
> 
> sam
> 
> 120 seen rafting - what does that mean?


When puffins form a flock on the water, all appearing to be just floating around together rather than diving for fish its called a raft.


----------



## Cashmeregma

As a thank you the group gave Marianne a gift certificate to the yarn shop but we kept it secret as they were giving Gwen's gift to her at breakfast the last day. Don't know how but Marianne managed to keep it secret from her as she bought more yarn. Gwen got a basket of special bath goodies from an Ohio goat farm that makes wonderful products. Very special and unique.

Oh my, it is 2 am and I need to get to bed. Night all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cooler Surrey. It's all very pleasant in the garden although the poor lawn has browned off with all the sun. Still the bushes and trees remain green.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all

Photos for today


----------



## Sandy

Well I was caught up when I went to bed last night. I didn't check in until after 9:30 tonight and had almost 30 pages. Between tv, knitting and reading I am finally caught up. It is 1:30 am and I am getting ready to go to bed.

Glenn and I decided to go rock hunting today at low tide. We went to Owen Beach at Point Defiance there was still fog over the water when we arrived at 11am (the sky was a gorgeous blue today and of course the camera was at home). We spent 4 hours walking the beach collecting rocks and we brought home a box full of beautiful rocks of all colors and shapes. Can't wait to get them in the tumbler that I bought about 3 weeks ago. I have 2 more weeks to go on the first batch that I have in the tumbler before I can start the new ones (getting real excited to see my first batch finished). Like I really need a new hobby! I used to love to pick up pretty rocks when we would go to the beach as children and I have always wanted to polish my own rocks so I'm back to collecting them again.

Going to bed now good night!


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Sugarsugar, sometimes it is not such a good thing and when it is not it is because you have seen a dreadful thing in your head and you know that it is going to happen. I had this about my husband several weeks before he passed. I had three specific images of three different times of the things that would happen when I went to him. I knew what was going to happen when I got to him. The only thing I could do was sit around the house and wait for the phone call for me to come to him. I did and yes, those specific scenes I had seen in my head played out before me right down to the colors and words spoken. Zoe


That must have been so so hard for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I really enjoyed seeing the Puffins! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto from me too :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto from me too :thumbup:


I'm happy that you have enjoyed (trying to) watch our Puffins and the numerous rabbits and gulls! They might be there for a few more days as the young leave later than the 'adults' but by now they are the same size. I assume the cameras will be online again next year. Very soon we will be allowed to arrange trips over to Burhou, which are restricted during the breeding season.

Thanks for all the garden photography PurpleFi, and the wonderful scenery from Julie and Shirley. The mountains and seascapes are breathtakingly beautiful.

Hope all are recovering from the weekends events at, and watching, the KAP! So much work went into it, and so much fun and energy was generated that I feel exhausted just looking on....well done everyone


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> Aran....I so agree with you. It was fun to talk-talk-talk with new friends! I didn't get any knitting done either. Time was a n issue, plus I kept getting lost! We got to the winery as everyone was leaving...pfui. Missing breakfast...well, we weren't lost, just sleeping! Maybe "lost" in our dreams! Oh well....next year I'll know the lay of the land better.
> 
> I'm going to try to add some photos...some that I haven't seen posted yet.
> Carol (IL/OH)


Fantastic!! Saved pictures thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see some more pictures....I'm trying to find a picture of the sunrise or sunset from my sister's back yard. And I'm also posting a picture of my 11-yr old grandson who acted as an usher at his godmother's wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> I wanted to share some pictures as I've enjoyed everyone's for so long.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A student prank, Lincoln University, Canterbury, South Island NZ. appeals to my sense of humour.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

melyn said:


> lol thought it was about time I showed my face, I am not that keen on having my photo taken this 1 was last year at my nephews wedding, it is 1 of the few that I quite liked lol. lyn x


And a very nice photo it is. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> First of all, I know you feel guilty but..... STOP... When you go on Monday just simply tell her that the message was not meant for her.. but it was the truth between sisters.... Tell her that was the truth and what you WANTED to do, but what you NEEDED to do was to be with her to support her in any way you can, even if you are tired. That's what mom's do..... Give her a hug and leave it at that.....
> 
> So glad that Jim is OK.... Speaking from recent experience,,, no way do you want a blockage!!!!!
> 
> Sock yarn... Knitpick's Stroll is very nice... Walk Away from Hobby Lobby is nice. I believe it is Deborah Norville that has one with aloe in the yarn......


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I have been naughty - I am 24 hours behind everyone but am determined to catch up this evening. last night I wanted to knit something so I started on the owl from the magazine caren brought for me. too much fun.
> 
> I will get some pictures for you.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Just a few of my favorite people in this world!!!! So many that couldn't come but you were very much missed!!! NanaCaren, you are totally awesome and so is my girl Jaime!!


You are making me blush, my face will soon be as red as my hair.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/afternoon/evening It is a rather overcast this morning a change from the unbearable heat of late. 
A bit of music with your coffee today.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I think he's a handsome young man but then grandmas are supposed to be prejudiced!!!
> I love the view she has off her back deck...it's a lovely area. When I had my first really bad back surgery, I recuperated at her house. It was during the summer. When I was able to get around with a walker, I spent a lot of time on her back deck. One day I saw a sea eagle dive down and pluck a large fish from the river for his dinner!! It really made my day!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Ok, since DH was kind enough to unpack the car here is my loot. I'm so excited:
> 
> I have always wanted a spindle and didn't even know what a lucet was but am excited to learn.
> 
> Was going to wait and see if someone else had posted but I can't seem to catch up so I will just post anyway and since you waited a long time twice or thrice is better than none. With all the work Gwen and her apprentices put into this we can't say thank you enough.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> More...it goes on and on.


Wow! Really cool!


----------



## sugarsugar

margewhaples said:


> I am continuing to build strength by resting and not taxing the body alot. Will begin tai chi routines tomorrow with a formal class in chi quong and scheswan sp? form. It is a 26 movement class-but I have no transportation to the Sun classes that I really love. I did not wash or do the dishes today as planned, but Thurs or Fri or Sat will do.
> Update: Bob, my bro, has returned to ICU in the hospital as he could not maintain in the SNF. When adequately medicated for pain his vital functions slipped and he was transported to the hosp. by ambulance and coded 2 X in the ER so was intubated again and the family alerted that medically it appears hopeless and they would like to shut off life support. My nephew said that Helen appears ready for this now as all she sees is that we are torturing him to keep him alive. I told my nephew that they have my full support in this decision if that is what she wishes. He is no longer conscious or able to express his wishes ( Of course this is expected after being defibrillated twise) but he is not now sedated. This is always a difficult process to watch someone you love pass, but I don't wish him any further struggle and it is also so hard on Helen and the children, who for years have not made adequate use of his last years for reverie. I too wish I had been able to spend more time with them. Without transportation I have had to satisfied with telephone visits. Prayers for the whole family are needed. Marlark Marge.


Thoughts with you and your family as you go through this.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cooler Surrey. It's all very pleasant in the garden although the poor lawn has browned off with all the sun. Still the bushes and trees remain green.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Photos for today


Good morning, absolutely love all the flowers you are sharing with us. My poor yard is starting to look like a hay field, I have been neglecting it lately. Now I can harvest a good amount of thyme from the several large patches growing in that area. This area is a good 5x5 feet. Smells divine when you walk on it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That one took a week to come through- my ticker has been playing up- so I may have to get to the hospital in a hurry- but it does feel a lot more steady again. I tried to have the appointment brought forward as the overnight helpline suggested but it was a no go.


You take it easy! Shame on your doc not seeing you earlier...


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, my finger is much better, the butterfly bandages have it pulled together quite nicely! The humidity to me was not that bad, it was the biting flies!! Yow, those things hurt!! Mosquito's don't bother me, one will attempt to bite realize that I have no blood then warn the others not to waste their time.. LOL :roll: :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> lovely pictures june - a very handsome grandson - I see some broken hearts in his future.
> 
> sam


Let's hope he's kind about those broken hearts!!!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They have a remote controller called a ripple control, that is operated in their office. (At least that is how they used to do it- now-a-days it is even more remote, they no longer come on the property to read the meter- which is much better from the dogs' point of view. The water cylinder has to be wired a bit separately.


years ago when I had my townhouse, our power company offered a discount on your bill if you let them lessen the amount of power to your home at times during the day. I believe, if I remember correctly, they put in a device so they could do it from their offices. I never noticed any difference. Everything was electric and I always had air conditioning and hot water whenever I needed it. Unfortunately, they discontinued it after a few years. Not enough participation. I guess people were afraid they'd notice the difference.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Few more pic from KAP


Wonderful pictures....Hey, there, Sam!!
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren

More photos from the KAP. I think I have them in order of being taken. Except for the BUBBLE WRAP


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Budasha- I had been concerned we had not heard from you for so long- now we know why! hope you conquer the cough soon- they can be quite exhausting!
> I don't want to go into the ins and outs, but there is a very real probability I may not go to Australia. I have started a process of prevarication, in the hopes that things may become clearer with time. I am worried about the enormous sacrifice Lupe is expecting me to make. I can't go into specifics but she is not my favourite person at the moment.
> Thanks for the Birthday wish!!!!


Oh, JUlie. If you're thinking you may not be moving to Australia, I hope the decision will be made before you let your beloved fur-babies go to another home. Best wishes on whatever will make you happy and your life easier.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Still more photos   
oops! the first one was taken at the winery. I thought it was a good use of empty wine bottles.

the sunset that night was spectacular. The entire sky looked like this. An amazing ending to the wondrous day we had. 
The moon when we were leaving because sleep was calling not because we wanted to go.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Pammie, if we adjust the 'babies' to keeping the one 'baby'- I feel much more comfortable about having Ringo- when he is the only one- it was stretching my budget badly trying to be a responsible owner to both of them. It is a matter of my home, and all that I have invested in recent years, in purchases deliberately to see me into retirement. I really don't think Lupe is interested in seeing it from my point of view. There is my home, - the transport network which is good- the shopping which is accessible- medical practice, local- major Hospital a short train ride away. Were Fale to return 'home' I know now how to go about getting assistance from the Health Board, to get help caring for Fale, and the senior niece and nephew are moving into the front house, with the adopted daughter. (actually a niece). Gt niece to me and Fale.
> I just took a phone call from the senior niece- it seems everyone wants to buy my possessions- but I really cannot afford to let more go. I am in the ridiculous situation of having nothing on which to play my CD's!!!! so will be forced to buy a new player- I will have to start saving- putting aside a little each week- I have one radio I can use- the other is old and does not hold the frequency any longer.
> I am just going to have to stand firm about what is best for me. And I have too many friends buried here, now. Too many memories...


Julie, you are right... whatever you do it must be what is best for YOU in the end. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Here is Gwen's record yarn bowl. You saw these earlier but I wanted to give more explanation. Would have posted earlier but my camera battery had to be charged. The bowls were individual and each one special. Mine says in gold writing:
> When life starts to unravel, get your knit sticks and stitch it.
> 
> Oh how I love that. We stitch our lives with stitches of love. I love my very special yarn bowl and being married to a musician this has even more meaning. How did you ever do these Gwen. You are sooooo creative. The gifts just kept coming and coming and I must tell you, Gwen was just as excited about the gifts and giving them as we were receiving them. Thank you Gwen so much for all you did and a thank you to your assistants, DH & Marianne for helping you.
> Sending you love and hugs across the miles.
> Angora
> XOXOXO
> 
> It is fabulous. I love it... great job gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a bit of good news today. DH went to dermatologist and was inspected head to toe. all the spots we thought were skin cancer were not.... so he had a few things burned off face and was told to come back in a year.... One down and so many more to go!!!!!!


Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to show you the outside of my bowl too. It is quite beautiful. It is vertical but keeps posting horizontal so I am trying posting it alone to see if it is a space issue. Never had this problem before. Guess you just need to turn your head sideways. Now stretch those necks gently. Isn't it gorgeous and soooo meaningful.


It sure is!!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Still more photos
> oops! the first one was taken at the winery. I thought it was a good use of empty wine bottles.
> 
> the sunset that night was spectacular. The entire sky looked like this. An amazing ending to the wondrous day we had.
> The moon when we were leaving because sleep was calling not because we wanted to go.


You have done such a great job posting all these photos.
And there we are on Skype in the bathroom. LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> You have done such a great job posting all these photos.
> And there we are on Skype in the bathroom. LOL. :thumbup:


Thanks  I share like this with my bunch as well. I wanted everyone that couldn't be there to enjoy it as much as possible. 
Even though I have not commented to each person, I am glad you all enjoyed the photos. i am enjoying seeing everyone else's photos as well.

A big thank you to all who have posted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening It is a rather overcast this morning a change from the unbearable heat of late.
> A bit of music with your coffee today.


Now that is cool. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Update: Bob, my bro, has returned to ICU in the hospital as he could not maintain in the SNF. When adequately medicated for pain his vital functions slipped and he was transported to the hosp. by ambulance and coded 2 X in the ER so was intubated again and the family alerted that medically it appears hopeless and they would like to shut off life support. My nephew said that Helen appears ready for this now as all she sees is that we are torturing him to keep him alive. I told my nephew that they have my full support in this decision if that is what she wishes. He is no longer conscious or able to express his wishes ( Of course this is expected after being defibrillated twise) but he is not now sedated. This is always a difficult process to watch someone you love pass, but I don't wish him any further struggle and it is also so hard on Helen and the children, who for years have not made adequate use of his last years for reverie. I too wish I had been able to spend more time with them. Without transportation I have had to satisfied with telephone visits. Prayers for the whole family are needed. Marlark Marge.[/quote]

I'm so sorry, Marge. I'm praying for strength and comfort for your brother's wife and family AND you. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, thanks for all the lovely lovely photos, looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!!!! Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cannot add anything to that except another WOW!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> And tax payers will probably have to pay for their restoration.


Since a hurricane 'built' the Banks many years ago, one of these days another one will take it out. Just like Willoughby Spit in Norfolk,VA. Another place that has huge, palatial homes!
I'm as close to the ocean as I want to be!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It really did not help that I managed to forget to take my morning pills yesterday- I spent the day not knowing why I was feeling so wretched- and the JW neighbour again has razed the plants on the driveway, on my side, down to the soil- that really did not help my equanimity.


It seems like it's always something, doesn't it, Julie!!? Please don't forget those morning pills again. We worry about you!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Wonderful pic.s thanks.


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Thoughts with you and your family as you go through this.


Me too, Marge. Stay strong!


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> More photos from the KAP. I think I have them in order of being taken. Except for the BUBBLE WRAP


Wow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> You may have read about the ones on Chincoteague and Assateague. there is a very famous children's book about one on Chincoteague. I have a picture of a friend's daughter petting one on the beach when we camped in the area.


Yes, they have the 'pony swim' every year and auction off a number of them so they won't over-populate the islands. I believe the proceeds go to the volunteer fire dept. I think the name of the book is "Misty".
juneK


----------



## jknappva

I am just going to have to stand firm about what is best for me. And I have too many friends buried here, now. Too many memories...[/quote]

Lupe sounds like she is a very inconsiderate person. I can't blame you for wanting to stay where you are. Perhaps in the future, you can just tune Lupe out so you don't have to listen to her advice. Only you know what's best for you. She can worry about what's good for her.
God bless.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I send prayers for him Marge. May you find support and comfort in knowing others are praying for him and for all of you who will lose this obviously special person. Peace to you tonight and peace for him.


I agree, Ditto


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I have to agree with him..... It is awful..... NOTHING we did at mom's house kept the deer from eating the bushes.....


LOL!! As long as it works! A couple of years ago, we had a particularly dry summer and every morning when my sister went out, the bowl of her large bird bath would be on the ground. We finally realized it's because the deer would come up and drink from it and knock it over!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Here is Gwen's record yarn bowl. You saw these earlier but I wanted to give more explanation. Would have posted earlier but my camera battery had to be charged. The bowls were individual and each one special. Mine says in gold writing:
> When life starts to unravel, get your knit sticks and stitch it.
> 
> Oh how I love that. We stitch our lives with stitches of love. I love my very special yarn bowl and being married to a musician this has even more meaning. How did you ever do these Gwen. You are sooooo creative. The gifts just kept coming and coming and I must tell you, Gwen was just as excited about the gifts and giving them as we were receiving them. Thank you Gwen so much for all you did and a thank you to your assistants, DH & Marianne for helping you.
> Sending you love and hugs across the miles.
> Angora
> XOXOXO
> 
> Oh and I musn't forget, the record label is still in the bottom of the bowl. Will take a photo and see if I can show that too. Truly a creative masterpiece and everything related to knitting or a related craft such as the lucet.
> :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: More to come. Can't get it to post vertical so trying alone.


Beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

margewhaples said:


> Children have very high levels of the sleep hormone Melatonin which wanes as age progresses. But isn't it marvelous to watch their oh such innocent sleep. They look like angels.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> I was told at 9:00 P.M. they removed the life-support from my brother and will await natures course while keeping him comfortable with Morphine. If he were awake he would smile and say bring it on. Marge.


I'm praying the Lord will not let him suffer...my heart goes out to you!
juneK


----------



## TNS

Just had to go to the shops for a friend and naturally went to see what the wool dept of the local department store has in its sale (already bought some half price bamboo cotton (Sirdar) last week. BUT this week there are two racks of 75% off yarns, so I'm afraid I just HAD to buy more - Sirdar Flirt at 90p and Raffaella at 84p..... I think I have a developing Stash....

So, anyone who is interested in bargain yarns should get to Creaseys in Guernsey or Jersey...... Might even be worth calling them but don't know if they can mail things out. Creaseys.com . Tel. +44 1481 720203, or I'm willing to post to you if you can pay me back. Look at Guernsey post for the postal rates from here as its different from Royal Mail UK.
Just checked the website, and its just a review of the store not anything about items on sale.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to show you the outside of my bowl too. It is quite beautiful. It is vertical but keeps posting horizontal so I am trying posting it alone to see if it is a space issue. Never had this problem before. Guess you just need to turn your head sideways. Now stretch those necks gently. Isn't it gorgeous and soooo meaningful.


That bowl is just beautiful, I love it, guess I will have to try and make one. WOW!!!,


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a bit of good news today. DH went to dermatologist and was inspected head to toe. all the spots we thought were skin cancer were not.... so he had a few things burned off face and was told to come back in a year.... One down and so many more to go!!!!!!


I know at this point, you're glad for any good news!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

I won't be on here for the next week as DH and I are off to Majorca to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Don't know how it got to be 40 years.....of course I was only 8 when we got hitched! :lol: :lol: Hope everyone stays well and that the bluebird of happiness visits you all!
Marge - Thinking about you at this difficult time.
Jynx - Great news about your DH!
Angora - that bowl is great, well done Gwennie! :thumbup: 
Nanacaren - Love that coffee mug! 
Purplefi - Beautiful flowers again.
Lurker - Think hard Julie and make the decision that's best for you.
Marianne - Glad the finger's feeling better.
Gwen - I think you must need a week's rest to recover from all your hard work! Well done you. :thumbup: 
Finally, thank you so much to NanaCaren and all the others who posted pics of the Knitapalooza, it really made me feel as though I was part of it.
See you all again in August! {{{hugs}}}
Kate x


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Very handsome grandson! Love the sunsets and especially the swan.


I think he's special, of course. She has two swans, this white one and a black one that usually visit together...the Bride and Groom Swans!! If she's late coming out in the morning, the black Groom swan comes up on the lawn to encourage her to come to the water and give them their daily treats....they've become like pets. I'll see if I can find more pictures of them. She's had weddings for a couple of friends in her lovely back yard overlooking the water. The swans usually come close to shore to add to the festivities!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cooler Surrey. It's all very pleasant in the garden although the poor lawn has browned off with all the sun. Still the bushes and trees remain green.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Photos for today


Coffee time, flowers are here, :-D 
thanks so much, you have no idea how much I look forward to the flowers and your yard, each day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, absolutely love all the flowers you are sharing with us. My poor yard is starting to look like a hay field, I have been neglecting it lately. Now I can harvest a good amount of thyme from the several large patches growing in that area. This area is a good 5x5 feet. Smells divine when you walk on it.


Love the cup! Is it yours?

Now that's my kind of lawn with thyme patches. I believe in walking barefoot on the lawn if not sprayed, so I'm sure that is a beautiful spot.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cooler Surrey. It's all very pleasant in the garden although the poor lawn has browned off with all the sun. Still the bushes and trees remain green.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Photos for today


Wonderful as always. What a lovely deep pink...could you give the name of it? OOPS!! I now see you did! LOL!
Thanks,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Again, thanks Caren for making everyone feel part of things with taking pictures for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Now that is cool. :thumbup:


I wish the cup was mine, another one sent to me. I post landscapes and get coffee in return.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening It is a rather overcast this morning a change from the unbearable heat of late.
> A bit of music with your coffee today.


YOU GO GIRL!! That's what I call coffee time. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Caren, thanks for all the lovely lovely photos, looks like fun was had by all.


You are most welcome, I am pretty sure everyone enjoyed themselves expidentually.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, absolutely love all the flowers you are sharing with us. My poor yard is starting to look like a hay field, I have been neglecting it lately. Now I can harvest a good amount of thyme from the several large patches growing in that area. This area is a good 5x5 feet. Smells divine when you walk on it.


WOW :shock:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I won't be on here for the next week as DH and I are off to Majorca to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Don't know how it got to be 40 years.....of course I was only 8 when we got hitched! :lol: :lol: Hope everyone stays well and that the bluebird of happiness visits you all!
> Marge - Thinking about you at this difficult time.
> Jynx - Great news about your DH!
> Angora - that bowl is great, well done Gwennie! :thumbup:
> Nanacaren - Love that coffee mug!
> Purplefi - Beautiful flowers again.
> Lurker - Think hard Julie and make the decision that's best for you.
> Marianne - Glad the finger's feeling better.
> Gwen - I think you must need a week's rest to recover from all your hard work! Well done you. :thumbup:
> Finally, thank you so much to NanaCaren and all the others who posted pics of the Knitapalooza, it really made me feel as though I was part of it.
> See you all again in August! {{{hugs}}}
> Kate x


You'll be missed, Kate. Please take lots of pictures so you can share your holiday with those of us who will never get there.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate B.....Happy 40th Anniversary. 
Congratulations and have a wonderful time in beautiful Majorca.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> More photos from the KAP. I think I have them in order of being taken. Except for the BUBBLE WRAP


Nice love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I wish the cup was mine, another one sent to me. I post landscapes and get coffee in return.


Oh that is too cute.  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

OOPS!!!!! Thanks Angora for pointing out I posted the wrong photo, will post the curry in a moment. 

Here is the receipt for the curry chicken I brought to the Kint-A-Palooza 
Hope the conversions are correct. A photo of curry chicken. Ignore the drink it was posted to a friend with his choice of drink. 

Curry of chicken

I boiling chicken 3-4 pound cut into pieces ( I like to use boneless chicken, about 1 kilo) 
1/2cup flour ( 125ml, 115g)
2teaspoons salt. 10 ml
1tsp curry powder (I use 1Tbps) (5ml) or ( 15 ml, 15 g) 
1 Tbsp paprika. (15ml, 15 g) 
1tsp ground ginger (5ml) 
1/2tsp ground black pepper (2ml)
1/4 cup butter ( I use coconut oil) (50 ml, 55g) 
4 tart apples chopped finely
1 med onion chopped finely 
3/4 cups shredded coconut (175mi ) 
2cups chicken broth. (500ml) 
1/2cup cream (125 ml) I use half a can (13.66 oz, 403 ml ) of coconut milk. 

In re sealable bag mix flour and spices together. Set aside. 
Cut chicken up if needed. After cutting up chicken if using boneless.
Melt oil/butter in a skillet. Lightly brown chicken evenly., remove from skillet and repeat until all the chicken has been browned. Add onions and apples to skillet cook until just tender. Sprinkle remaining flour and spice mixtures over apples and onions stir and let cook for about 3 minutes. Whisk in chicken broth to make a gravy. Add chicken pieces back simmer additional 8-10 minutes with cover stirring occasionally. Add cream and coconut stir through. Serve over rice or noodles. 

For a vegetarian version you can slice firm tofu into cubes coat with the spice flour mixture fry them same as the chicken follow the receipt substitute vegetable broth and use coconut milk instead of cream. 
WhenI make this dish I never use dairy ( lots of allergies in the family ) I have also not used the tofu same reasons. My friend uses tofu says it works great.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Still more photos
> oops! the first one was taken at the winery. I thought it was a good use of empty wine bottles.
> 
> the sunset that night was spectacular. The entire sky looked like this. An amazing ending to the wondrous day we had.
> The moon when we were leaving because sleep was calling not because we wanted to go.


What a blessing, to see such beauty, and be with people sharing so much love and fun on top of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I won't be on here for the next week as DH and I are off to Majorca to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Don't know how it got to be 40 years.....of course I was only 8 when we got hitched! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> I won't be on here for the next week as DH and I are off to Majorca to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Don't know how it got to be 40 years.....of course I was only 8 when we got hitched! :lol: :lol: Hope everyone stays well and that the bluebird of happiness visits you all!
> Marge - Thinking about you at this difficult time.
> Jynx - Great news about your DH!
> Angora - that bowl is great, well done Gwennie! :thumbup:
> Nanacaren - Love that coffee mug!
> Purplefi - Beautiful flowers again.
> Lurker - Think hard Julie and make the decision that's best for you.
> Marianne - Glad the finger's feeling better.
> Gwen - I think you must need a week's rest to recover from all your hard work! Well done you. :thumbup:
> Finally, thank you so much to NanaCaren and all the others who posted pics of the Knitapalooza, it really made me feel as though I was part of it.
> See you all again in August! {{{hugs}}}
> Kate x


Safe trip, have fun!!!!! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Love the cup! Is it yours?
> 
> Now that's my kind of lawn with thyme patches. I believe in walking barefoot on the lawn if not sprayed, so I'm sure that is a beautiful spot.


I wish it was I am going to try and find out where Marc got it from. I love it.

My goal is to have most of the yard herbs that can be cut or harvested. Chamomile and yarrow are two others I am cultivating. At some point I hope to have thyme between the stones of the walkway. Definitely not sprayed, I'd loose my organic status. then it would take nearly ten years to get it back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, things seem to be so confusing right now and you must feel quite vulnerable. I hope you can channel some of the strength from the women on KTP. Know we all care about you and pray for you. May today be a better one than yesterday as your strength returns. It is taking a while to figure out what is best and that is certainly not easy, but better to be right than sorry, so you are wise to think about things and weigh the pros and cons, but such a "difficult" stage to go through. Especially when there is so much in the balance. 

Hope the eyes and heart will be ok dear. Keep us posted.
Big Hugs


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187919-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

